# Anyone else doing IVF/ISCI in June?



## MrsJA

Hi girls,

I see a May thread, I see a July thread... where is the June thread??

If anyone is doing a cycle in June, feel free to drop in and keep me company!

This is round 1 for me - it looks like egg collection will be happening around June 12 and transfer a few days after that.

Keen to hear from any and all fellow June IVF'ers, and best of luck to you all ladies. :hugs:


----------



## lolalulu

Hello...I am too scheduled for IVF in June. I am on lupron right now...go in for baseline on the 27th if all looks good I start my gonalF on the 28th. This to is my first round..I have done 6 IUI cycles...3 clomid/3 injectables..all BFN. Hoping this is it!! Lots of luck to all and much baby dust to you!!!


----------



## tickledpink

I've actually been posting in the May thread because I started DR today, but everyone seems to be coming to the end and on their 2WW, so I feel a little left behind lol. Did my first Buserelin injection about half hour ago. Been TTC for almost 3 and a half years. DH has a low SC and I was diagnosed with PCOS earlier this month, so I'm currently on Metformin for the next few weeks. Good luck ladies!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi tickled and lolalulu! :hi:

Thanks for joining!:hugs:

Lola, you and I are only a couple of days apart. My baseline scan is June 2, so hopefully I will start Gonal-F injections that day and trigger around the 9th.

Tickled, what protocol are you on? If you're injecting now, does that mean you get to do egg collection in a week or two?

Hope this is it for you guys!!

PS - Are either of you doing acupuncture with your cycle? My doctor says it can help...


----------



## lolalulu

MrsJA...I am doing acupuncture this cycle and I enjoy it. The acupuncturist felt my stomach and told me my uterus was cold...and my kidney and blood flow were off. I researched it and sure enough I had some of the symptoms. I almost wish I had started earlier. I have to say it is very relaxing. Do you know what dosage of gonal-f you are doing and are you on lupron right now..I am. 

Good luck Tickledpink..keep us posted on how you are!

Much baby dust girls!!!!


----------



## cazd

OOOH - Hello ! THANKS for starting a June thread!!!

I love the ladies over in the May thread but like TickledPink says... it seems like they're all at the end and I'm only just starting.

Well I came online to try and find a group who were at a similar stage as me - and here you are! :happydance:

Well I've been doing the Buserelin injections for 10 days now and I feel totally fine.
I've got my baseline scan on the 24th with egg collection around 9th June

so we're just a few days apart xxxxx


----------



## lolalulu

I am so happy to have cycle buddies.....good luck everyone!!!


----------



## tickledpink

Nice to meet you MrsJA, lolalulu and cazd! :thumbup:

MrsJA, I'm on the long protocol. As for dates, I have absolutely no idea... I was diagnosed with PCOS earlier this month, and they've told me that I will have to have scans earlier than normal because there's a high risk of OHSS. I don't know if that will shorten the time I have to do stimms seeing as my ovaries are already working overtime?

I did try acupuncture a year or two ago with my local GP (who also specialised in fertility treatment) but it didn't seem to make any difference... but then they also insisted I never had PCOS, so maybe it wouldn't have any affect :roll:


----------



## come-on-baby

:wave:Hi
I am on day 5 on menopur and Cetrorelix injections. Feeling cramping today, much more that I did the first 2 times,so hopefully I have more follies growing this time:headspin:
We are going to a 16th Birthday party tonight and stating over in the hotel, as we assumed that we would be drinking :wine:as I didnt expect this cycle to start until around June. Never mind, it will be a nice night away and the weather is good for a BBQ. Had to tell hubby to remember to bring all my drugs with him, when he picks me up from work, so he will have his hands full.
I go for my scan on the 24th, then another on the 26th again on the 28th and then hopefully EC on bank holiday Monday (which suprised me).

Hope everyone else is coping, and to Ticklepink - the jabs werent that bad were they?:happydance:


----------



## tickledpink

Hi come-on-baby! :wave:

No, the jab wasn't all that bad lol. But now I'm wondering if yesterday was just a lucky one-off and that today it _will_ hurt. I did get a big white lump after I'd injected and it was hot to touch and very red all around. I'm guessing that's normal? It was gone in two or three hours. 

Enjoy the party ;)


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey girls, im over in July thread but thought i would keep an eye on you girls if you dont mind. All my big stuff will be in July but appointments start in June. Wishing everone luck and hoping for lots of bfps!


----------



## tickledpink

Hi Angel! Good luck!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!!

Cazd, Angel and comeon - thanks for joining!!

Cazd, I LOVED your lady garden poll, hilarious!! I'm glad we have you and your sense of humor in our thread!
Not long til your baseline scan hey? I hope it all goes well!

Lola, I'm on Synarel at the moment, which is a nasal spray. Is lupron the same? I'm going to be on 150iu of Gonal F after that.
PS - thanks for the info on your acupuncture. I am going to see if I can find one to see this weekend!

Tickled, I hope the jabs get easier! I haven't had to do one yet - just a test one at the nurse appointment a week or two ago. I got a big bruise on the spot I put the needle in, but maybe that's just because my technique is no good!

Comeon, you are really close for egg collection - this is IVF 3 for you right? It will be nice to have someone in here who knows all the stuff! Re your comment about the drinking - what's the usual thing that people do? No drinking during stims, or no drinking during down reg too?
I have still been having the occasional cheeky glass of red, but planning to stop once the injections start!

Angel, good luck to you this cycle. What are you up to so far? Have you started down reg yet?

Hope everybody has a great day and lots of babydust to us all!


----------



## cazd

Oh so many drugs! I'm afraid I only know about mr DR buserelin. Is that what you're on TP? I do my injections in my belly and they're mostly ok except for one where I think I caught a nerve. It REALLY hurt! But they've only left behind little red dots... No lumps or bumps....
The only side effects I've had are restless nights and night sweats. Mmmm fun. 
So I guess I'm a little way ahead. MrsJA I'll be on gonal stims too and I'm really worried about the whole heap of crazy I'm about to unleash on my man!

Re alcohol we cut waaaay down and totally cut it when I started DR.
But then my mans bad s/a is the problem so it's pretty relevant.

How're you guys feeling? I thought I'd be crazy excited but it's all so surreal...


----------



## tickledpink

Morning all! Gorgeous day here... and DH is planning on getting the BBQ out so no cooking for me! :happydance: He always does a Sunday roast, so no cooking at all for me this weekend. :happydance:

MrsJA - The second jab did hurt yesterday... more of a sting than anything, but definitely felt it. Within ten minutes I had the huge red/white lump again. Looked bit like a huge insect bite. But just like the day before it was gone within a couple of hours. All I have today are tiny red dots, and a faint bruise where I did my first jab. You did a test injection on your leg? My nurse gave me a little square pad that is supposed to resemble flesh and I just put it over my leg and did it that way... no pain :laugh2: I don't think there is a technique... I was told to simply stick it in, no faffing around or it _will_ hurt. 

Cazd - Yes, I'm on Buserelin for DR. I have to take 0.5ml every day. I was hoping the injections were going to be in my tummy too... there's a lot more padding there, so I was figuring I wouldn't feel it but no... in my leg :wacko: I was told the only thing I might hit/burst was a blood vessel and it would simply bruise. It was day 2 of DR yesterday but last night I was getting a lot of twinges. Did you have anything like that? The nurse said I wouldn't get any side effects until after the first week, but something was definitely going on down there last night lol. Or maybe it's the Metformin but it's never been that bad before. I'm going to be taking Gonal F for stimms... the nurse said I could turn in to a she devil, with mood swings, and being tired and irritable. DH said he's ready for it... :laugh2:

As for how I feel... mixed feelings. I can't believe that after three years of struggling to get this far, that it's actually happening. So I'm definitely excited. But now that PCOS has come in to it, I'm worried a little, ok a lot, that when it comes to EC, all my eggs are going to be useless...


----------



## cazd

How come you can't inject into yr belly? The nurse showed me leg & belly with that square thing. Lumps really don't sound good though... But I guess if they're going down after just a few hours then it should be ok...
Well so far maybe I've been annoyed with things that otherwise I might have shrugged off but yeah... I reckon the stim hormones are gonna be awful.
The nurse said to oh that maybe he should find an 'outside hobby' :shock:


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies,

Cazd, yep I am looking forward to unleashing a whole heap of crazy on my man after the gonal F gets busted out - ha ha!
I have been remarkably sane so far on the synarel. The clomid was a different story - lol!
I thought I would be more excited too... I think the long protocol just drags on so much, it feels more like an endurance exercise than anything else.
Plus it's exhausting trying to keep my head in check, so I don't build up my hopes too much.
But you gotta hope a bit. :winkwink:

Tickled, I'm wondering whether you're having a slight allergic reaction to the injection.. just with the skin redness and the bump you've been having. Do you get allergies? Anyway, as long as it's not bothering you too much. I reckon we'd all probably amputate a limb at this point if we thought it was going to get us a baby!!

Comeone, angel and lola - hope you guys are good!!


----------



## tickledpink

Cazd, not sure why I can't inject in to my tummy. I know my SIL injected there... not sure if it makes any difference?!

You've both got me wondering about this lump when I inject now... so I did some googling. I know my skin is a little sensitive, because I have to use special plasters as the 'normal' ones make my skin become red and blotchy. I didn't think this would have the same reaction though, because it's under the skin but hey ho... Found this...

_"After administration of the injection, pain or local reaction at the injection site is possible. Hypersensitivity reactions may also occur. These may become manifest for example as reddening of the skin, itching, skin rashes (including urticaria) and allergic asthma with dyspnoea as well as, in isolated cases, anaphylactic / anaphylactoid shock."_

I also found a post on another fertility site, of someone that had exactly the same symptoms and her Dr said it looked like an allergic reaction and put her on the Synaril nasal spray... Maybe I'll ring the clinic tomorrow just to make them aware and check it's ok. :-s But to be honest, I don't fancy the nasal spray. Oh why is nothing in life ever simple :wacko:


----------



## lolalulu

Hello everyone!! Sorry to be missing...I worked all day friday and saturday. I have been doing my Lupron injections in either my thigh or belly..but shot in belly left a dark purple bruise yesterday morning..actually left bruise instantly...no pain just ugly mark..lolol! I am looking forward to my baseline on thursday and right after I head to acupuncture..yeah!! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend..I am missing my love..he is working in the UK but will be back in the states on thurs for two weeks :)
I need him home for this IVF cycle..I know I will need the support as I have done last two IUI's on my own with (his) frozen sperm. This whole process is hard enough...glad to have you ladies but now I will have him here too! Much love and baby dust to all!!!


----------



## cazd

Oh wow you must be so keen to have him home. Hope he has a safe journey.

TP I'm glad you googled it cos now you know it's just a bad reaction but nasal spray doesn't sound like much fun at all :sick:

I guess I've been lucky... No bruising at all just lots of red dots.

Well wish me luck for my baseline scan tomorrow afternoon. If all goes well I'll start my stims there and then! Af only just finished 2 days ago on cd10. It was epicly long so I reckon there'll be no lining.. no nothing left in there...


----------



## tickledpink

Lolalulu, sounds like a burst blood vessel. My nurse said that could happen, no pain, just a bruise, nothing to worry about :) Where abouts in the UK is hubby working? Very hot here at the moment :-S

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, Cazd!

Todays injection wasn't too bad. The lump was a smaller and didn't last as long... maybe i'm getting used to it?! Think I'm still stressing myself out about the injections though. Had a bit of a cry yesterday and DH has offered to do the injections if i can't... didn't cry today but have a killer headache and my neck hurts. DH says it's tension and to try and relax... if only!


----------



## lolalulu

Anyone here on Lupron or something similar....I have not gotten my period since last cycle 4/24...is that normal? 

Good luck tomorrow Cazd....keep us posted!! I am going in on thurs for my baseline :)

Tickledpink...I feel the same about the injections..I know they don't hurt but it doesn't seem to get any easier. Just think to the future and that little bundle(s) of joy we will have!! My DB is in Reading(spelling?)...he is working for BG. He told me about the weather and how light it was when he went to bed last night. Are you close to there? 

baby dust to all


----------



## MrsJA

Evening all!

Lola, that's great that you get to have your man home this week, you must be so looking forward to seeing him!

Tickled, sorry to hear you're having a hard time with the injections. I know what you mean about trying to relax- it's easier said than done isn't it?!
If you do end up on synarel nasal spray it's not that bad. I've been on it for 5 days and it's fine. You get a bit of a nasty taste but it goes away soon enough :)

cazd, baseline today for you right?? Really hope it all goes well for you and that you get to start your stims (and bring on the crazy - yeah!!)

Not much to report with me. Just more synarel this week, and stopping the pill on Thursday, so I guess I will have a little bleed. How long does it take after the last pill for AF to show up ladies? Next day? Couple of days?

Anyway, after that I'm on the countdown to baseline scan too... 8 days and counting! woo hoo!


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey girls, hope you are doing well.

Tickled, not sure how you are doing injections but i found standing up was easier than lying or sitting - worth a try anyway?!

Mrs JA, i really just observing you all at the moment. Waiting for AF to show (about 8th June) then have to wait for day 21 of my cycle to get going. Short protocol this time for me so not so many nasty jabs!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## tickledpink

Lola, I'm on Buserelin but I only started taking it five days ago so I'm afraid I can't help. And Reading isn't too far from here, maybe a 90 minute drive. Supposed to be even hotter here today... give me winter anyday! Injection time in half hour... it'll all be worth it soon - I hope!

Angel, I'm doing the injections sitting down, it's safer that way in case I faint :laugh2:

MrsJA, hubby says if the lump isn't bothering me and they seem to be getting smaller, then don't phone the clinic, unless I'm really worried... I think he's the one worried though... that they'll take me off Buserelin and will put things on hold again. Don't think I could take the nasal sprays, I can't even do the one for colds without coughing and sneezing... I'm such a wuss :laugh2:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Girls
Please may I join?? I was on the May thread with my first round of IVF, I got to egg collection stage but we had to abandon as there was some unidentifiable fluid on my uterus :dohh:

So I am now waiting for the lovely :witch: to arrive so we can start a FET.
It really feels like she is on her way actually so we may be on the move again soon!

xx


----------



## Clussy

Hi Chickies! I'm currently taking the pill until 6/6 and then will begin my baseline on 6/10. I would love to just press a fast forward button to the transfer day and know that all went well. The waiting is what's going to drive me nuts. We're going to the class for the injection administration on Wed evening so I'll get to learn what you ladies are all talking about. Luckily I'm not afraid of needles so hopefully that will benefit me plenty.

I'm hoping to begin acupuncture this week to help chill me out as well as up the odds of the pregnancy being a successful one.:happydance: I see that a couple of you are also doing accupuncture. I'm really looking forward to the relaxing element of it. I've also found some podcasts that I downloaded on IVF and meditations which I'm hoping will help. Not sure if any of you have heard of 'No Pea in the Podcast' (https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/no-pea-in-the-podcast/id158763426) but it's been so helpful to hear someone talk about what they've been through in trying to get preggers. It's so relatable. 

Is everyone excited about the possibility of having twins?:blue::pink:

anywho, Wishing you all much sanity, warmth and baby dust all around!

Claudia


----------



## Rosie06

hi ladies i posted in the may ivf section but everyone seems to be coming to the end, i thought that as most of my things will be happening in june ill be better here! 

Started dr on 20/5with buserelin, injections going ok so far although this hot weather is not helping with all the hot flushes im getting on anight,

my est e/cdate is week comm 14/6.

tickled when i had a round of assisted in january i was also getting a rash n bumps round injection site but after a week they stopped, had them also for 1st couple this time as well but have stopped now.


----------



## MrsJA

Hi Summer, nice to see you and the furbabies again!

Welcome also to Clussy and Rosie :hi: great to have you guys in the thread!

Summer, that sucks about your last cycle, did you get to retrieve egss before you had to abandon, or does it not work that way? Fingers crossed you have better luck this cycle :hugs:

Clussy, I know exactly what you mean about the fast forward button. This long cycle is driving me nuts!
Interesting question about the twins... I'm only transferring 1 because that's the standard protocol in Australia, where I live. If you want to transfer two you have to sign a waiver and stuff.
But if we fail on the first two cycles, we've said we'll do 2 embies on cycle 3.

Rosie, your dates sound pretty similar to mine. What date do you start on stims?

Tickled, I agree with your DH about putting up with the injections if you can. I have gotten paranoid about delays since I started all of this. I have learned sometimes it's better just to push on!

Angel, lola and cazd - hope you guys are good! Cazd, let us know how that baseline went.

lots of love and babydust xxx


----------



## tickledpink

Hi Summer Breeze! Hope you have better luck this time :thumbup:

Hi Clussy! I know exactly what you mean about that fast forward button... I keep wishing things would hurry up but as my grandad always used to say, you keep doing that and you'll wish your life away :dohh: Definitely excited about the possibility of twins! I think DH is more excited than me :laugh2: He thinks it would be great two for the price of one. Apparently if we went on the NHS they only put one back but seeing as we're going private, they put back two. Keeping everything crossed for twins :D

Hello again Rosie! Think I saw you in the May thread a few days ago. I started DR the same day as you, 20th May, also on Buserelin. The injection wasn't too bad yesterday, the lump was definitely smaller and I could hardly see it today. So it looks like things are calming down.

I just wish I knew when my est EC is... they haven't said a word about it. Would that be because of PCOS? They said they have no idea how I will react to stimms and it will be based on a lot of scans, so I guess it's a waiting game... and I'm not a patient person :laugh2:


----------



## Rosie06

mrs ja, not sure on when stimms start have to wait till baseline scan to make sure dr is ok but pretty sure it will be middle of next week tho, do you know when your ec is going to be yet? how many cycles have you had?

tickled great news on injection getting better, i dont think it will have anything to do with pcos think they only know with me because i has an assisted cycle in jan....all same drugs as ivf/icsi just without ec, so they know that im a fast responder to stimms, are you on metformin?

x


----------



## tickledpink

Yep, I'm on Metformin. Been on it almost three weeks now. Most of the side effects have worn off but just lately I seem to be getting the stomach pains again, although this is different to before and is more like trapped wind, so I'm not sure if it's the Buserelin.


----------



## Tory123

Hi Everyone

I have also came over from the May IVFs. Started down reg on saturday already feel a bit emotional and hot at night.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## tickledpink

Hi Tory!

I started just a couple of days before you... no hot flushes for me, but with this heat I don't think I would know the difference lol. Good luck to you too :thumbup:


----------



## cazd

Girls... Just a quickie. I'll catch up after my baseline scan today.
Just wanted to report a painful buserelin injection this morning that bled and instantly turned into a hard lump!
It's defo not an allergy.... Probably more that the liquids got trapped. I'm hoping it'll disperse in a few hours.


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

This is my little farewell note - I'm off on holidays for a couple of days now! I'll be back next Tuesday, so will look forward to catching up on how everyone is going then!

Rosie, I'm supposed to start stims next Wednesday, so you and I are super-close! I'm not sure when EC is either, but I was told I can expect to be on injections for about a week before the trigger. This is IVF cycle 1 for me - how about you?

Tory, welcome to the thread and to down reg! :hi:

Tickled, Clussy, lola, cazd, summer and angel - hope you guys have a great couple of days! Speak soon xxx


----------



## cazd

Ooooh mrs... Have a wonderful time! :wave:

my lump post was to put tp's mind at ease... 
It must just be yr skin and how the layers are...

Anyhoo I'm at the clinic waitin for my scan. I'll update when I get back to work!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Morning All!

Clussy I know exactly what you mean, I'm forever wishing my life away to the next step! I'm doing acupunture too, I have the most wonderful lady, she's a little bit ilke a counselor too, I always feel heaps better when I've been.

Hi Rosie :hi:

Hey MrsJA!! Yeah we did really well with that side of things actually, we got 7 eggs, 6 of them fertilised and 5 embryos were good enough for freezing so we're really happy!
Have a fantastic holiday!!

Cadz hope your scan goes well!

Hey Tickledpink, I know what you mean about being impatient, I am waiting for a call about my protocol and it is driving me potty!! 
I think it will all depend on how you respond as we're all different but I would have thought they'd be able to give you a rough idea, I was given the week they thought it would be.

Hey Tory! Seems a few of us are popping across! Hope the injections are going well, things start moving really quickly as soon as you start injections I think!

xx


----------



## tickledpink

Any news, Caz or are you still waiting? :p My injection yesterday was just fine! No big lumps or rashes the past couple of days but I have noticed that the following day I have a small bright red dot that shows up... much better than the itchy bump before!

Nope, Summer Breeze. They haven't given me any dates at all. Not even a guesstimate... So at the moment I'll just keep on with the DR. Hopefully the :witch: will show up about this time next week then I can give them a call and arrange a scan.

Have a great hol, MrsJA! See you Tuesday :thumbup:

Well, i'd better get ready for work... last night tonight, then I have two days off... and then it's the weekend :happydance:


----------



## cazd

Pink... (I'm gonna call you that 'cos I realised that TP is like in "TP inspector" xx)

I'm great thanks... I had my baseline scan yesterday and the lining is SUPER thin so my bodys reacted well to the drugs.
She showed me my ovary which had 17 dormant follicles on it and she said that there's no reason that some or all of them won't respond to the stims.

So I did my first stim injection yesterday (gonal f) and again this morning.

Pink - I reckon if you really push the needle in so your skins pushed down too there's less chance of it bumping up. My bellys still really sore where I got that lump yesterday - my heart goes out to you for having that happen more than once! 
I really hope you get that :witch: soon - it must be awful just waiting without any dates to get excited over. :hugs:

Tory - the only side effect I've had on the Buserelin is night sweats. where I wake up all hot with sweat round my neck. Sounds like its affecting you in the same way ?


----------



## tickledpink

Pink will be just fine! :laugh2:

That's great news about your scan!!! Sorry for sounding ignorant, but is 17 follicles good? I have no idea about what sort of numbers to expect or be worried about :shrug: How are the stimms injections going? Any side effects? Any rashes? I'm on day 8 of DR now and apart from the stomach pains getting worse, I haven't really noticed any side effects. Think I'm going to get some bigger jeans for work because my tummy is so bloated at the moment and they're feeling a little snug :wacko: I'll have to try your tip on injecting this afternoon and see what happens. I'm getting some nice bright red dots now... I'll soon be able to play dot to dot join them all up :laugh2: I sooo hope :witch: isn't delayed. My paperwork said it can sometimes be delayed by up to a week, which would mean another two weeks :huh: And that would be three weeks before I even get a scan... ](*,) Anyways Caz, happy stimming! :hugs:

Ok, I guess I should start getting ready... DH bought tickets to see Lady Gaga tonight... not that bothered, but hey ho, I might be pleasantly surprised :)

Hope everyone else is doing ok!!


----------



## lolalulu

Hi Cycle Sisters!! Hope everyone is doing well and getting through these lovely injections we are doing :) Cazed..sounds like you had a great scan..awesome! Hopefully I start gonal-f tomorrow and I will be right behind you. Are you doing two injections a day of gonal-f? Sorry if I read that wrong. I will be doing one injection in the pm and will continue with lupron in am.
Well today is exciting.....DB is coming home for two weeks!!! I really need him home..starting to have a rough time with emotions. The lupron is doing a tune on me...I am super emotional...crying about everything. This is the only med I have taken that is taking control over my feelings..every other cycle was smooth not too many side effects. Also today is my baseline...hoping all looks good and will start gonal-f tomorrow---YEAH!!! After dr's is acupuncture...something else I am really excited for. I will post how everything goes.
Much love, ++++++ thoughts, and baby dust!!!


----------



## Clussy

Hello Ladies! It looks like I'm probably one of the later ones in this IVF cycle as we just went for our IVF medications class last night (to learn on how to inject and mix meds and all that fun) and we should be getting the meds delivered by early next week. My baseline's not till 6/10 w/an expected retrieval around the 20th or so of June. Patience is my current mantra but I'm getting so excited. Just going through the motions of the faux-stim shot last night got me all giddy. Loving hearing how it's going for you all so far!

Many warm and positive vibes going out to you through this cycle!

Oh, one thing I haven't heard much about from you gals yet is how your emotions are coping w/the added hormones. Doesn't sound like anyone's going through too much of a tough time w/that, right? ((crossing fingers))


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, I've posted on the July thread as I should be starting June/July time. I have my injection training on the 17th June then should start about a week after that. 

I'm such an inpatient person though so this is going to be hell with all the waiting etc. I'm like one of those annoying children are we there yet, are we there yet lol it will all be worth it though :)

I don't know about you but I'm going to give anything ago. I'm looking into the IVF companion CD to help me relax, we are already on vits etc I've been reading about baby asprin and pineapple juice (not together) but I'm not sure on these because of the mixed reviews.

xxx


----------



## cazd

tickledpink said:


> is 17 follicles good? I have no idea about what sort of numbers to expect or be worried about :shrug: How are the stimms injections going? Any side effects? Any rashes? I'm on day 8 of DR now and apart from the stomach pains getting worse, I haven't really noticed any side effects.

I've no idea if 17 follicles is good - but I did read that 14 big follicles across 2 ovaries after stimulation is good so hopefully I've got a chance that at least a few of mine will grow - even if only 2 or three grow its enough to get eggs from.

I've had no side-effects from the DR Buserelin - just a belly that looks like I've got a rash! I've had no bloating or pain - apart from that one lumpy injection that's still quite sore.

I took my second gonal-f shot today and I feel absolutely fine...



lolalulu said:


> Hopefully I start gonal-f tomorrow and I will be right behind you. Are you doing two injections a day of gonal-f? Sorry if I read that wrong. I will be doing one injection in the pm and will continue with lupron in am

I'm doing 2 injections each morning now... 1 Buserelin and 1 Gonal-f. Sounds like Lupron is the equivalent to my Buserelin...:shrug:
Well I'm glad your mans coming home - perfect timing really to help you through all this. How'd the scan go?



Clussy said:


> Oh, one thing I haven't heard much about from you gals yet is how your emotions are coping w/the added hormones. Doesn't sound like anyone's going through too much of a tough time w/that, right? ((crossing fingers))

I loved the Buserelin - I've just had 2 weeks of emotional bliss - I've been totally even and no mood swings at all. Its great!
I had my second shot of synthetic FSH today but so far I've had no side effects - no mood shift at all... I'm still waiting for the "crazy"



ACLIO said:


> I don't know about you but I'm going to give anything ago. I'm looking into the IVF companion CD to help me relax, we are already on vits etc I've been reading about baby asprin and pineapple juice (not together) but I'm not sure on these because of the mixed reviews. xxx

Hey you! what's this companion CD? I'm curious... 
as for the baby asprin... I took that post ov for a few cycles but it made my gums bleed and gave me nose bleeds - it certainly thins the blood but with those kinds of side effects I don't think I need it - but it might be good if you don't have such thin blood?


----------



## ACLIO

The IVF companion CD is a relaxation/hypnosis. I've read alot of women going form IVF have used it to relax. YOu listen to it everyday alot listen to it through EC and ET xx


----------



## Rosie06

mrs ja hope your having a good couple of days away! we are very close this is my first ivf cycle although i had an assisted in jan were i was on all injections etc just without ec, feel alot calmer about it this time as i know more what to expect side effects wise and emotions, hopefully will be having baseline either mon or wed and will prob be starting stims wed-fri i think, 

tickled how are you getting on do you know when your baseline scan is going to be? im the same at the minute with the bloatedness my work skirt is sooooo tight at the min.

lola i know exactly how your feeling it wasthe same with me when i had mine in jan as soon as i started stimms i sat and cried at anything andeveryhing felt like i couldnt control my own emotions but it does get better hun, hope you baseline has gone ok for you!

x


----------



## lolalulu

Hello Everyone!!

Well my baseline looked good...I started my gonal-f last night and I will continue with my lupron injections in the mornig but at a lower dose. I already go in for bloodwork on monday to check my levels. Hope you all enjoy your weekend. Sending lots of +++++++++++ thoughts and baby dust!!!!


----------



## cazd

Lola - that's fab news. you started gonal last night :happydance: Hope everythings OK on Monday.

Rosie - good luck for next week xxx

I'm on day 4 of stimms and mood-wise I've been absolutely fine but I've had mild ov pains today. I'm a bit worried that the pains have kicked in so soon - my first follicular scan is on Tuesday - It feels like ages away but I guess its only 2 injections away.

I'm nervous of OHSS - but I do get very strong ov pains normally....
so its oK right? :shrug:


----------



## tickledpink

Definitely sounds like a winner with 17 follicles then, Caz! :D

Rosie, I have no idea when my scan will be. Now on day 10 of DR... I think :witch: is due next week but my cycles seem to vary from 30 to 35 days just lately. Must be the stress :wacko: 

Glad to see everyone's getting on so well! :thumbup:


----------



## tickledpink

Totally random!!!!!!! CD29 and I'm starting to get the niggly back pains which means :witch: should be here in a day or two...:happydance: For the last three and a half years I've been dreading her arrival but now I can't wait!! :laugh2: That means I can call the clinic and get my scan sorted!!!


----------



## cazd

Oh pink that's fantastic news! I just read that it could be 35 day cycle and my heart sank then clicked to the next page and look... Af's on her way!
Well I hope she lands soon. It'll feel like yr birthday when she does land :cake:

so... 1st follicular scan for me in 2 days.
Anyone know what's an average or good number of follicles to have?
Are there any stats on follicle to baby ratios?!


----------



## MrsJA

Hello lovely ladies!!

I'm back! Had SUCH a nice relaxing break with my mum. We went to a spa retreat where they feed you lots of amazing organic food and we went for lots of hikes and had a couple of massages.. what's not to like about that???

Anyway, AF showed today (yay!!) right on time and my baseline scan is Wednesday, so hopefully I will be joining some of you guys on the gonal F then.

cazd, I've been really good on the synarel just like you have on the buselin, it's been great :) Gonal F might be another story though I guess!

lola, hope you're enjoying having your man back. Sorry to hear about the side effects though hon, I hope that improves for you.

pink, nice work on the witch showing - I did a happy dance when she showed today too; so weird!

Rosie, clussy, ACLIO, hope you guys are good.

Feels like we are really on our way now ladies!

xxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Absolutely no idea about follicles and baby ratios, Caz. What time is your scan tomorrow??

Great to see you back MrsJA!! Sounds like you had an amazing time :happydance: Only a couple of days until your scan! Not long now! :thumbup:

Looks like :witch: is playing games... Still got the niggly back pains but nothing else... it's just stopped. I'm now very irritable and feel like poo and to make it worse I have to work today, on a Bank Holiday :growlmad:


----------



## cazd

Yeah - working on a bank holiday really does suck.
I'm in my office right now - munching on a bagel and taking a quick break before getting back onto the books.

My scans at 11:15 tomorrow morning. I've got to do my buserelin injection but not the gonal in the morning and see how the scan goes and they might adjust it.
so I'll take the gonal with me so I can do the injection straight after - rather than worrying about doing it at work.

Sorry the slag bags messing you around. Hope she lands soon so you can crack on with it.

Mrs ! you're back - sounds like a FANTASTIC break - I'm so jealous. I'd love a relaxing healthy break like that - must've been bliss.
Hey - just 2 days 'till your scan! I hope everything totally dampened down and you're all set to go!


----------



## Rosie06

its always the case tickled when you want her to show she does a dissapearing act!

mrsja glad you had lovely time just want you need, my baseline is also on wednesday so hopefully will be starting stimms af showed on sunday right on q for a change x


----------



## lolalulu

Hello everyone!! My gonal-f injections have been going great...they have lowered my dosage of lupron...so glad for that..my emotions are getting back on track! My poor love..he arrives home to a weepy crazy lady..lolol! I go in on wed for baseline on wed..hope I am responding to the gonal-f.

MrsJA..sounds like you had a wonderful time..that is great..just what us TTC Ladies need :)

Sending lots of baby dust!!


----------



## tickledpink

Morning all!

11.26am here so I guess Caz is having her scan now... Hope it's all going well! :thumbup:

Glad to hear everything's going great Lola!

The :witch: has finally arrived (32 day cycle), bringing the worst back cramps and sicky feeling with her... Armed with a hot water bottle which is helping a little, but work later so I'm going to be feeling awful :cry: Called the clinic, but my nurse is doing an injection training session, so I'm waiting for a call back.

As well as feeling like poo, I know look it... I've got a coldsore :wacko: I can't remember the last time I had one of those... DH says I must be feeling a bit run down or stressed... No kidding :roll:


----------



## tickledpink

I know everyone is different but I'm just wondering... what's the average number of days on stimms? Anyone?


----------



## Clussy

Welcome back MRSJA! Sounds like an amazing get away.

CAZD, hope the scan went well! 

Went for my first acupuncture appt this past Friday, which went pretty well and also got my box of meds so it's starting to feel more real and possible. :happydance:

Looking forward to hearing how this cycle goes for everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone!

Hope you all had a lovely bank holiday weekend.

Lola, must be lovely to have your DH back, it's so hard going through all these crazy hormone surges!

Clussy, think we might be similar timings, I have my baseline scan on Friday to check if this horrible fluid that caused my last cycle to be abandoned has gone, if so I'll have my down regulation injection then then start the oestrogen a couple of weeks after so will be looking to do ET W/C 28th June all being well! My drugs have just arrived too, so exciting!

Mrs JA, lovely to have you back and your time away with your Mum sounds heavenly, what a lovely treat. Hope all is going well with you.

Tickledpink, yeey for :witch: arriving!! Well they didn't get my dosage right at first and had to increase it after 5 days so I ended up stimming for 10 days but think it would have been shorter had I started on the right dose. I think at my clinic they advise it's somewhere between 9 - 14 days.

Cazd hope your scan goes well!

Hi everyone else

xx


----------



## lolalulu

tickledpink said:


> I know everyone is different but I'm just wondering... what's the average number of days on stimms? Anyone?

hey pink....I have done 3 cycles of gonal-f and every one has been different. I am now on my 4th and wish I knew so I would know a definite ER and ET date. I think every cycle we respond differently..and that is why we are monitored so much through the IVF cycle.


----------



## tickledpink

thanks for the info, summer breeze and Lola!

It's just that DH is getting impatient and wants some idea of when EC would be... and I thought I was bad! :laugh2:


----------



## cazd

Oooh pink. Congrats on af! Did u get to speak to the nurse?

Well I got it wrong. Turned up for my scan and I was a day early :dohh:
the bank holiday really threw me!

Had really strong ov pains today and it's day 6 of stimms so I hope I'm not over-responding. The clinic planned EC after 14 days of stimms. Maybe that's the average round my way?

How's you guys doing?

You got yr new drugs summer! All set. Hope Fridays scan goes wellx 

Hey.... Glad yr feeling less emotional now. Must be lovely to have yr man home Lolaxx


----------



## tickledpink

cazd said:


> Oooh pink. Congrats on af! Did u get to speak to the nurse?

I did get to speak to her but only after DH kept bugging me to ring her... again! I told him that she would ring me back but he wasn't having any of it :roll: Anyways, she said she got my message but hadn't called me because the woman that usually books the scans is off until tomorrow... She said it would probably be Monday 7th but she'll ring to confirm. So now I feel like a pest... DH can ring her next time. I swear, he's getting more impatient as time goes on :dohh: 

As for going to your scan a day early... how did you manage that? You've even got on your siggy.... first follicle scan the SECOND of June!!!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Well, my end-of-down-reg scan went well today and my lining is nice and thin, so it's on to the gonal F!

I did my first injection tonight and it was fine, no pain or anything. I did have a bit of a freak out though because when I primed it, a LOT of the liquid came out, and I think maybe I have ruined the dosage - ie there won't be enough in it for another shot. 

Did anyone else do that?

Anyway, I'm really pleased the next step is finally underway - woo hoo!

Tickled, glad the witch has arrived - yay! Hope you're starting to feel better too hon. PS - my DH rings the clinic and bugs them about stuff all the time, so I can totally relate it that! :blush:

Cazd, lol about turning up for your appointment a day early! You poor thing! 14 days on stimms hey? How many ui of gonal F are you on? I am expecting to only be stimming for a week or maybe 10 days, but I guess every place is different...

Lola and Rosie, you should both have had baselines today too - any news?

Clussy, I've got acupuncture tomorrow too. How did yours go? 

Summer - yay for your drugs turning up! I felt the same way today when they handed me mine after the scan :)

Hope everybody has a great night xx


----------



## tickledpink

Morning MrsJA... or should I be saying evening? :p

Great news on the scan!! :thumbup: Afraid I have absolutely no idea about the Gonal F thingy. I'm still trying to remember the dosages and how she did it, mixing powder with water etc... I need to check it with them again as it was too much to take in last time. My nurse is going on hols on friday so she wanted to go through everything with me there and then when doing injection training in case they missed something but i've forgotten it :blush:

Still feeling :sick: and with this damn coldsore I look like something from a horror movie and I think I have a cold coming so at DH's suggestion, bless him, I've booked three days off. That way I can dose myself up, get some rest and hopefully shift the cold before we get down to the serious stuff.

Off to get my hot water bottle. Hope all you ladies are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

morning girls just got back from hospital, baseline went well lining was3.5ml they said anythingunder 5 isgreat, andhad 16 folls and 14 on other side, as long as blood test results are ok they will ring me to let me know when im starting on stimms and what dosage so finger xd it will either be today or tomorrow.

hope your feeling better soon tickled.

glad your doing ok mrsja i think sometimes you do lose some liquid because there is a lot more of it in the stims the pressure in the syringe builds up.

x


----------



## tickledpink

That's great news, Rosie!!! And what's the blood test for? No one has mentioned more blood tests, just scans... :huh:

Just had a call from Julie, my nurse. I'm booked in for my scan on Wednesday (CD9) at 7.45am which wouldn't be so bad, if I didn't finish work at 1am :sleep:


----------



## cazd

Pink - that's fab news - a scan on Weds :wohoo:

MrsJa - Congrats on the Gonal injection! You're on your way!
I don't 'prime' the stuff - I just suck it in there and I'm off - Do you mean getting the air out? My nurse said not to worry about that. I don't leave huge air bubbles - just little ones... 
I'm on 225 of the gonal-f. What's your dosage?
oh by priming - do you mean mixing the liquid with the powder? 

Rosie - that's great news that your linings nice and thin. And all those follicles - that's FAB!

Well... want to see what follicles look like? They left me in the room to do my gonal shot after my scan today and I realised the machine was still on so I snapped a pic on my phone :dance:
 



Attached Files:







follicles.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## cazd

hmm... I didn't have extra blood tests either - Rosie - what're they for?

Well anyhoo - I'm back in on Friday. I've got around 17 follicles and they're between 7mm and 18mm - they've kept me on the same dose and they're gonna book the EC date at Fridays scan.

Unfortunately - I do have a possible problem... I've got scar tissue around my ovary and they might struggle to get to the follicles safely. They're not sure yet if it'll be a problem - if the follicles grow and the ovary moves then it should be OK - but they said to prepare for the worst - just in-case.... :hissy:

I guess I'm just keen to get this all done with now. Of course I'll be devastated but right now these OV pains are constant and really painful. I guess its just one more shot of gonal before the scan....
They said the Buserelin is stopping the follicles from rupturing so they should just grow and grow. Fingers crossed everythings OK....


----------



## tickledpink

Love the pic, Cazd. :thumbup: I think I would've done the same thing, if I'd been left on my own. Ok, I _know_ I would have :laugh2: And I do hope everything will be okay, Cazd. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## lolalulu

Hi Girls....well scan looked great! I had 4 follies size 12 and multi under that..which the nurse said was good for 1st scan and 5 days of gonal-f. Waiting for my plan to see when I go back and if I stay on same dosage or if it needs to be adjusted. Looks like everyone is moving along in the cycle :) Acupuncture was wondeful yesterday...nice and relaxing...I recommend it to all. DB is home and it has been great...especially since my emotions are back in check. Sending much love, happiness and baby dust!!


----------



## cazd

BRAVO! When do you get your plan? so exciting!


----------



## Rosie06

love the pic caz! hope all goes well on friday for you!

great news about your scan tickled bit early in the morning though! :S 

blood test is to check estradiol i think thats how you spell it, they test me every other day to make sure that the hormone level doesnt just shoot up but i only maybe have one other scan after todays maybe two, you girls may have more scans rather than blood tests, to be honest its a bit of a nightmare having bloods done every other day as my body doesnt like to part with blood! last time they ended up using my hands! 

theres a link here about estradiol, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estradiol


----------



## lolalulu

cazd said:


> BRAVO! When do you get your plan? so exciting!

Hey Cazd...I just got the call...I go back in again tomorrow for u/s and bloodwork..they also lowered my gonal-f from 225 to 175. Like Rosie..I also have bloodwork done with u/s. Tomorrow will be the 3rd time for bloodwork and 2nd time for u/s this week!


----------



## Clussy

Wow, you're all producing plenty 'a follicles so far! That's so exciting to hear! 

cazd, brilliant idea in taking the pic of the follicle sonogram screen! I love it! I can imagine it makes it feel all the more 'real'.

We had our pre-cycle appt w/the nurse tonight and went through everything, starting w/my baseline appt next Thursday and all the medications again. I made sure DH had a good understanding of the mixing, doses, etc... because I get so excited that sometimes I don't retain it all. I'm loving reading about all of your scans and progress so far, since I'm on the latter end of the June cycle. It gives me a great idea of what I can expect (of course it varies from one of us compared to another).

Am thinking of you all and sending you very baby:baby: filled vibes.


----------



## MrsJA

Evening lovely ladies,

Sorry for being so absent this week! I was out Wednesday night watching SATC2 with the girls, then again last night for dinner.
It's nice to be home and having a couch night! :)

Day 3 of stim injections today and so far, so good! I did a bit of a hatchet job on last night's one and managed to make it bleed (!) but apart from that it's all going well!

pink, hope you are tucked up in bed and starting to feel better. A couple of you guys have talked about gonal-F and mixing stuff with water, which has me confused.. In Australia when you get gonal-F it's just in liquid form in a pen that you attach a needle to. How are you guys doing it??

Rosie, good work on the baseline - yay!! Have you started stims now?

cazd, your follies are looking good! I'm only on 150 of gonal f - I hope it works and that I can catch up and have follies like yours! Sorry to hear about the possible problem with your scar tissue though. Tell us what they say...

lola, you are making great progress too!! I wonder when your EC will be???

Clusssy, great to hear that you're on your way with the injection lessons. Not long now!

Lots of love and babydust ladies xxxxxx


----------



## ACLIO

Hey Ladies, Just popping on to say Hi. 
Nothing new to report for me just a waiting game till the 17th to get everything started. I'm glad to read your all doing well. xxx


----------



## Rosie06

mrsja a sounds like youve been busy! 

i presumed if everything was ok with scan i was gonna be starting stims on wed but they wanted me to wait until today so today is day 1, you ladies seem to be on gonal f but im on menopur not sure what the difference is?

my belly seems to be gettin sore now though last night and tonight it started to bleed were injection went in hopefully only will have another 8-10days.

hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

I have been down reg for two weeks, some headaches and a bit emotional but other than that not too bad. I have blood test on wednesday and scan on thursday so will know what is occuring down there. Good luck too everyone x


----------



## MrsJA

Glad to hear you're on your way Rosie - yay! I'm not sure what the difference is between menopur and gonal-f. It's probably just a variation on the same stuff. They also prescribe Puregon here..

I've got my next scan on Wednesday. I'm hoping there will be lots of nice follies, but I'm wondering because I haven't really had any ovary pain. 

I was kind of expecting some pain, based on all the twinges etc that I had when I did my clomid cycle. But maybe the lack of pain is OK!:shrug:

Tory, welcome and good luck with the rest of your down reg cycle!

Hope everybody else is great and enjoying the weekend :hugs:


----------



## cazd

heya ladies - well 12 days into gonal stims and the OV pains are so bad. every step feels like I'm being stabbed.
Got my 3rd follicular scan tomorrow and hopefully they'll confirm EC for Weds....

Got a bit emotional in Sainsburys today - for no real reason - just cried my eyes out!
yay hormones :rofl:


----------



## lolalulu

Well ladies...I had good follie measurements and bloodwork yesterday...my lining was also great. On right side I had a 15,12 and 5 less than 12---left side 16,12,12.5,16 and 5 less than 12. Going back tomorrow..hoping to do trigger tomorrow night and ER on wed :) 

Cazd..I am heading in tomorrow and thinking my ER will be wed too!! Tonight will be 10 days stims for me. I am feeling some pressure..mostly when I bend or try to do pilates! 

Sending much love,happiness and baby dust!!!! xo


----------



## MrsJA

Lola and cazd, you guys are so close now! How exciting!

Based on what you've said, I'm thinking it probably IS an issue that I'm not feeling the ovary pressure yet. Maybe they will tell me I need a few more days on the stims when I go in on Wednesday..

It's day 6 of stims for me today and so far it has been a breeze, emotionally speaking - until last night when I had a hissy fit over something REALLY minor and then started crying. Oops! So cazd, I can totally relate to your sainsbury's episode - lol! :rofl:

Happy Monday ladies!


----------



## tickledpink

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days. I was feeling really down and then had the inlaws staying for the weekend... Glad to see that everyone is doing so well!!!!!! It's getting exciting to see how everyone is getting on! Before we know it, some of you will be on your 2WW!!! :o I'm currently on day 18 of DR and when I have my first scan on Wednesday, I'll have been down regging for 21 days... Do you think that's long enough? :?:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. 
Wow sounds like everyone is moving along so quickly! Lots of exciting days coming up, can't wait to hear all about it!
Tickledpink, sorry you've been feeling down :hugs: I have times where I get really down and feel like everything's got on top of me but that's what us lot are here for. It's such a huge thing we're all going through, it's going to take it's toll sometimes.
My consultant said 2-3 weeks for down regging so I would have thought you'd be ok by your scan but everyone is different.

Well I am officially on board my FET cycle! Had my scan on Friday and the nasty fluid was nowhere to be seen, yipee!! So I had my Prostap injection there and then and that's me now for a couple of weeks, feeling ok so far but hot flushes are back already!

xx


----------



## cazd

oh those hot flushes are awful aren't they !

Emotionally I've been OK so far but got a little bit down yesterday - just depressed for no real reason. Hey ho...

Lola - is EC gonna be Weds?
I've just done my trigger shot ready for EC at 8:30 am on Weds.

Re follicles - I've got 23 on my ovary - and they range from 5mm to 23mm but the average seems to be about 18mm... Any idea what's a good size? Is 12mm the cut off?


----------



## Rosie06

good luck fro your scan on wed mrsja! hope theres lots of follies!!

hope your feelin bit better tickled, dont forget alot of it will be down to the hormones, fingers crossed you get to start stims on wed im sure you should of dr enough.

fingers crossed for you to summerbreeze.

its been 5 days on stims nurses have said i will prob have scan on either fri or mon and egg coll should be either mon or wed, they only do egg coll on mon wed and fri.


----------



## MrsJA

Cazd, your follies sound awesome - you have heaps and they are a good size too. I can't believe you are doing EC tomorrow!
Did you have to do a trigger shot yet? If so, can you tell us how it was?

I can relate on the depression too, I was feeling really down all day yesterday. I was so grumpy at work I wanted to hide in the corner! I'm better today, I think it's just the hormones building up.

Lola, let us know if you are doing EC on Wednesday too!

I have my follie scan on Wednesday, and Tickled you have your end of down reg scan that day too. So much happening on Wednesday!

Summer, good work getting onto the Prostap and starting - yay!

Rosie, fingers crossed your ovaries are churning out lots of eggs!

Love and babydust ladies xx


----------



## tickledpink

ok DH has got me worried... does anyone know if you're supposed to keep Gonal F in the fridge?? The only meds we were told to keep in the fridge was the final one, the HCG... Pregnyll? We even remember the nurse coming back from the phamacy because she had to get the last med from the fridge... Pls don't tell me we've messed it up before we even get to stimms :(

Looks like it's a busy week for most of us!!!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Wow you are all doing so well on here! 

Luckily i had no side effects first time around and hope for more of the same this time! DH of course might have other ideas though!!

Tickledpink, im sure it was just the trigger shot that needed to be stored in the fridge but a quick call to your clinic will sort it out and im sure its not to late!

Good luck girls, you are all doing so well!


----------



## Tory123

Hi Tickedpink

I might be wrong but I have got it all in the fridge. Apart from down reg items and pessary. I bet to ring my clinic tom but that all come in a bag together gonal F and trig shot. Hope we both get some answers and soon. I at a similar stage to you Blood on Wed and scan on Thursday.

Good luck to everyone its really exicitng at the min x


----------



## lolalulu

Hi Girls...looks like I am ready for ER wed am!!! I did my trigger tonight @ 7.30pm. My RE had me do Pregnyl for my hcg this cycle...was not a fan..I prefer the pre-filled..not fun mixing in the bathroom at work..lol! Scan showed today that I had lots of follies...Left side...16,17,19.5,16.5,14.5,13,13.5 with 2 less than 12---Right side...17.5,13,13.5,15,15.5 with 4 less than 12...no wonder I feel so bloated!

Cazd...how exciting..we are on the same schedule! Your scan sounded great..I am told anything over 12 is mature. 

Pink...you can keep the gonal-f pen in fridge or room temp. I kept my in fridge until I used it then just kept it out...less stingy for me when not chilled. You also do not need to chill pregnyl until it is mixed. 

Sending lots of happiness,love and baby dust to all!! xo


----------



## MrsJA

Evening lovely ladies,

Lola, so excited for both you and cazd tomorrow! I can't wait to hear how your ER goes! Here's hoping it all goes well and that you get great fertilisation too. (PS - how long after ER do you find out your fertilisation results??)

Angel, thanks for the support and well wishes. Whereabouts are you in your cycle now?

Pink and Tory, good luck for your impending scans! Pink, I wouldn't worry too much about keeping your gonal F out of the fridge. I'm keeping mine in, but see what your clinic has to say.

I'm just about to do stim injection #7 and looking forward to tomorrow's follie scan. If I was a betting lady, I'd say there are a couple more days stimming needed - but we'll see. Maybe there are follies everywhere! I just haven't had that much discomfort yet, and I see a lot of you girls are stimming for longer... but we'll see hey?

Lots of love and babdust xxxxx


----------



## ANGEL223

MrsJA im currently waiting for AF to raise her ugly head so i can get going but will still have to wait until day 21 so im a while away yet! Good luck with the scan - hope you get lots of nice fat follicles!

Everyone else, keep up the good work - wont be too long for some of you now!


----------



## tickledpink

Tried to get hold of someone to ask about gonal F in the fridge but my nurse is on hols and the stand in nurse won't be back in until later this afternoon.

I now have another problem... TMI warning... I finished on Saturday (CD5) and still nothing on Sunday but the last two days I've had to wear tampons, due to a lot of brownish sort of blood. This morning still brown but also red... I'm now getting the crampy queasy feelings like i do when i'm about to start my period... and i've got my scan tomorrow... Help!!!! is this normal???


----------



## lolalulu

Pink..are you on a suppression med? When I did Lupron I still got my period and that is what they wanted to see...I say I got it about 2 weeks into the med and still had my scan. Not sure if you saw my last post but I think you will be fine with the gonal-f. Have you tried looking it up on the web? I have a fertility medication book(came with my meds) and looked it up for you...it says room temp is fine...only thing is once it is opened ot last only 28 days. Sending you ++++++++++ thoughts. xo


----------



## tickledpink

Hi Lola! yes, just seen your reply about the gonal F! Thanks :) Managed to get hold of my stand in nurse, but apparently she's still in training and doesn't know anything about the drugs or why I'm bleeding, so I have to wait until tomorrow when i have my scan, so she can explain it to the nurse who will be doing my scan. I did look it up on the net, there's so many conflicting answers :S The label on the box says 'store in refrigerator as directed' but no one has said a word :S 

what's a suppression med? :blush: All I know is that I'm on Buserelin and I started taking it on CD21. :witch: showed up a few days late... think it was CD32, lasted five days then stopped for two and it now seems to be back... :dohh:


----------



## Rosie06

tickled the only thing i was told to keep in the fridge was the pregnyl, im on menopur and that didnt need to be refridgerated but not sure which stimms your on though,

mrs ja hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

good lukc to cazd and lola for tomorrow.

im starting to feel really bloated now hopefully wil have scan on friday dont think i can wait till after weekend xx


----------



## cazd

Hey ...Pink... Don't worry bout the gonal temp I kept mine in a drawer in the bathroom and it gets pretty steamy in there. And my follicles grew just fine.
And... I started the buserelin the day after af started and I had the longest period ever. I took primolut too and I think that affects af. It went on for about 10 days and loads too... I have no idea where it all came from but the clinic were impressed with my lack of lining. So the more af you lose the better!

Mrs... I had loads of biggish follicles... Most over 12mm and they gave me 4 more days of stimming so they may well keep you on it for a bit longer. You getting sick of the needles now? I'm so relieved that's all over for me!

Lola... I did my trigger at 8:30pm last night and my ec us booked fir 8.30 tomorrow mornin. I guess you're in an hour before me then..
I was so weepy all nightlong. Woke up with such puffy eyes it was so embarassing at work!

Rosie... Hope the scan goes ok and you can get on with it. Feeling so bloated isn't any fun at all :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Hey... I did my orovelle or whatever it's called last night. Does that mean there's hcg in my system? I might just poas to see if this 2 line thing is the myth I suspect it to be!


----------



## tickledpink

Thanks Cazd, you've put my mind at rest about the Gonal F and AF. Although I''m dreading my scan tomorrow. Things could get messy :laugh2: I just can't believe that my replacement nurse doesn't know a thing! 

Good luck with EC tomorrow! Are you taking a few days off after ET?


----------



## tickledpink

8.30am!!! Time for Caz's EC! Hope you got the time right, missy :p Thinking of you :hugs:

Just got back from my scan which went great!!! And you were right Caz, I saw a different consultant but she said it was entirely normal for AF to stop and start and everything's looking great because my lining is 'very' thin! 

And apparently Gonal F is fine out of the fridge but she said with it being a bit warm and muggy lately, she recommends putting it in the fridge, once the vial has been opened. But there's no real right or wrong.

I should be getting a phone call later this afternoon to tell me when to start stimming. It will be either today or tomorrow. :happydance:

Tory, how are you getting on??


----------



## ACLIO

I've finally started the ball rolling. I started my tablets today to bring AF on so fingers crossed she should appear a couple of days after my nurses appointment YAH YAH


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

Just a quick one from me tonight, to report back on the follie scan.

I have 16 follies (which I think is good??) Lots of different sizes... the biggest one is 18mm, but there are quite a few some smaller ones ie around 9 or 10mm too. So they've said it's a couple more days on stims for me. I have to go back on Friday so they can do another scan. It's looking like EC might be on Tuesday next week if all goes to plan.

I'm a bit annoyed I've got to do another scan, but all in all I can't complain!

Cazd and lola, dying to hear how you guys got on! Cazd, lol about peeing on the stick too - did you do it???

Aclio, great news about starting your tablets!

Tickled, did you get to start stims yet??

Rosie, tell us how your scan went!

lots of love and babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## cazd

Wow you three are doin great! Hope the phone rings soon pink!

I'm just comin round from the ec and it HURTS!
I don't remember anything of the procedure. Unfortunately the more I wake up the more painful it is. But then they said they might have to dig about to get to the follicles.
I've got today off work but got to go in tomorrow... There's too much to do.
So I'm just lyin here waitin for the embryologist to come tell me about the eggs... Or... Fir the consultant to come tell me they couldn't get to the eggs...


----------



## Starbright

Hi all
Just thought I'd drop in and say HI!
I've been posting on the July thread, but I will start down regging on 21st June. So I'm a bit here, a bit there - all over the place! Hope you don't mind me joining in. :)

Hope things are going well for all you lovely ladies.
Take care xxx


----------



## tickledpink

Hi Starbright! welcome to the gang :D I know what you mean about being all over the place. I started off in the May thread because that's when I started DR but everyone else seemed to be coming to the end of their treatment.

Glad to hear things are finally on the move, Aclio. When's your nurses appointment?

No, I haven't started stims yet, MrsJA. In fact I've just had a call from the clinic. They want me to start stims on Friday... and here's me hoping I could do the injection today. Oh well, at least we're heading in the right direction. Got my follow up scan booked for Wednesday 16th :happydance: Can't help thinking that this month _might_ be the month I fall pregnant... but then i don't want to tempt fate :dohh: Sounds like things are going great for you too!!!

Hope it's good news about the eggs, Caz :hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

My nurses appointment is on the 17th. I was told to start the tablets to bring AF on so she should show up a couple of days after my appointment fingers crossed. I'm assuming I'll be starting treatment on the first day but that is a guess until I see the nurse. We are doing a short protocol xxxx


----------



## cazd

Aclio... Great news on the short protocol :dance:

mrs.... How come Friday? Why the delay? Dammit... :grr:

I got 12 eggs collected today and apparently that's great from just one ovary.
They're gonna call tomorrow to let me know if any fertlilse...

And heya starbright :wave: I know what you mean about being between groups. Annoying isn't it? But yr welcome to join us and prepare for the weeks ahead :hugs:

wonder how lola got on? Anyone heard from her?


----------



## Rosie06

fantastic news cazd 12eggs!! fingers crossed for you tomorrow, whenwill you be having them put back? my pct only put one back unless there isnt one dominant embie they ill but two back.

Got my scan booked for friday 9.30 im really hoping ec is going to be on monday dont really want it to drag on to wed. start antibiotics tomorrow too

im feeling really bloated and uncomfortable especially at work my uniform is a bit on the snug side now :shy:

tickled great news on stimms.

not long for you now mrs ja!


----------



## lolalulu

hello Ladies...my retrieval went great...they collected 15 eggs!! I don't remember anything..just going in and leaving :) I need to call tomorrow and see how the eggies are doing..hoping to do ET on saturday! 

Cazd..awesome EC..and from one side wow! So great that we are on the same days..do you have any idea when ET will be or will you get that call tomorrow? Also how many will you transfer? I am doing 2 if all goes well! 

Sounds like everyone is moving right along..so exciting!! Senging much love,happiness and baby dust! xo


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!!

Cazd and lola, 12 eggs and 15 eggs - that is REALLY awesome news!!

How are you both feeling now? Does the soreness just last a day, or does it linger on a bit? And when do you find out how many fertilised?? So many questions....

I have quite a bit of ovary pressure now, which I'm hoping means good things and that my follies are growing! One more scan at 8am tomorrow morning, so we'll see how things are looking then. 

I really just want to get the EC locked in, so I can book the day off work and get myself organised. It's all getting v last minute!

Rosie, looks like you and I are back in sync now - you're scanning tomorrow too! Maybe we will end up doing EC together as well :) 

Pink, hurrah for starting stims tomorrow! I'm hoping this is the cycle for all of us. PMA is what it's all about for me this month :thumbup:

Starbright, welcome to the thread! Not long til you get to start down reg!

Aclio, frankly I am jealous of your short protocol - lol! What's the deal - what do you have to do?

Lots of love to all and babydust xxx


----------



## tickledpink

The 17th? That's a week today! Not long to go Aclio!!!! :thumbup:

Congrats on the 12 eggs, Caz! :happydance: 

Congrats to you too, Rosie! 15 eggs! :happydance:

I start stims tomorrow... I'm a little bit excited but a little bit nervous too. I really do hate needles and now I'll have to do two a day. I can already feel another coldsore starting up :( Damn stress and damn hormones.

I'm just wondering, has anyone told their family their doing treatment? My parents know, because they're paying for us to go private after we were refused, because the NHS said at 36, I was too old for funding :growlmad: Anyways, my brother and his wife have been TTC for almost 5 years and have had four failed IVF attempts and nothing... I kind of feel like it's all down to us to give them a grandchild, like I don't have enough pressure...


----------



## ACLIO

MRSJA - I've been told a short protocol is only a month long including the 2ww but I'll be find out more on the 17th when I meant the nurse and go through everything. I think the short protocol mean you don't down (i think) I think its straight into injections on day 1 but I am guessing xxx


----------



## Clussy

Congrats to Cazd and Lolalulu on successful retrievals! That must make this all feel so possible.

I went in for my baseline testing this morning and the nurse called me this afternoon to give me the green light to begin the gonal-f injections so here we go! Interestingly enough, when we went for the medications class, it was super easy to give myself the injection but when I gave it to myself tonight, it was tough! The needle wouldn't go in as easily so I had to poke 3 times, the third time finally pushing through harder and it stung for a bit afterwards. It kinda stressed me out. Normally I'd reach for a glass of wine but since they recommend keeping alcohol intake to a minimum, I figure why even toy w/it. So, hot tea to soothe me, it is then.

MrsJa, sounds like it's coming along great for you. How many days have you been on the injectables now?

Pink, you and I are pretty much on the same schedule at this point. Cheers! We've told our immediate family about IVF and they've all been super supportive so far. The only thing I worry about is them asking 'are you pregnant yet?' and it not had worked for one reason or another. it's the anticipation and having to come to terms w/failure and have to relay it to everyone else as well that scares me. Just gotta hope for the best though. ((crossing fingers, legs & eyes))

Rosie, here's hoping you get to go for your EC on Monday and that it's smooth and successful! 

hugs and baby dust going out to all you strong chickies!


----------



## lolalulu

Thank you everyone for all the positive feedback. Well I got great news again today....13 of the eggies fertilized!!! I am soooo happy...there is still a chance the other two might still fertilize...I am calling tomorrow to find out and when ET is. Sending tons of love and baby dust!! xo


----------



## pink32

MrsJA said:


> Evening lovely ladies,
> 
> Sorry for being so absent this week! I was out Wednesday night watching SATC2 with the girls, then again last night for dinner.
> It's nice to be home and having a couch night! :)
> 
> Day 3 of stim injections today and so far, so good! I did a bit of a hatchet job on last night's one and managed to make it bleed (!) but apart from that it's all going well!
> 
> pink, hope you are tucked up in bed and starting to feel better. A couple of you guys have talked about gonal-F and mixing stuff with water, which has me confused.. In Australia when you get gonal-F it's just in liquid form in a pen that you attach a needle to. How are you guys doing it??
> 
> Rosie, good work on the baseline - yay!! Have you started stims now?
> 
> cazd, your follies are looking good! I'm only on 150 of gonal f - I hope it works and that I can catch up and have follies like yours! Sorry to hear about the possible problem with your scar tissue though. Tell us what they say...
> 
> lola, you are making great progress too!! I wonder when your EC will be???
> 
> Clusssy, great to hear that you're on your way with the injection lessons. Not long now!
> 
> Lots of love and babydust ladies xxxxxx


HI MrsJA, i read your post and wanted to ask you how you were going with your stims / injections....we will be starting IVF soon as my husband has low sperm count and i desperately wanted to know how you went with your meds? how many mg your injections were? and whether you had any dramas with hyperstimulation - my biggest fear! Hoping all is going well for you, any info would be fantastic...thank u


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

Tickled, that must be difficult, carrying the TTC burden on behalf of you and your brother. I know what you mean about the pressure too. We have told my parents about the IVF, but not my DH's parents...because they are kind of hard work and we know they will be asking about it all the time. My MIL drops comments about grandchildren constantly, and we are definitely the ones being looked at to produce the goods...

It's partly my fault, because as soon as we got married I had said to her I wanted babies. And here we are inching towards our 2nd anniversary with no babies. So I am probably my own worst enemy for being so open about wanting to try :dohh:

Aclio, I'm loving the sound of your short protocol. Hope the time goes quickly for you so you get to start soon :)

Clussy, stick with the injections hon, I think they get easier as you get used to them. PS- re the wine, I've had half a glass of red 3 times this week and I've read that it's fine to do that. I have 16 huge follies, so it doesn't seem to have affected me! It's day 10 of stims for me today.

Lola, yay for your 13 fertilised eggs!!! I can't believe it, that is SUCH a great result! You must be thrilled! Now when are you doing your ET??

Pink, a fellow Aussie - welcome! I'm on synarel at the moment, which is a nasal spray, and 150iu of gonal-f which I'm injecting. No dramas with overstimulation, and they monitor you for that anyway, so it's all good. I've been a bit moody the last few days, but all in all, it's been easier than I thought it would be. Good luck to you!

Happy weekend ladies and babydust to us all!! xxx


----------



## tickledpink

Today's the day I start stimming!! :happydance: Trying forget the fact that I'll have to have two injections and twice as many holes... 23 so far and by the time I finish this treatment, I could have around 40+ holes. Over do it with the water and we'll all be human sprinklers! Trying to be positive because I had a big cry yesterday and the headaches have got worse. I've booked today off, because I'm stressing myself silly about the needles again and couldn't concentrate on work. I thought it would get easier but I'm finding it harder...

Yep sounds like we're about a day apart with stimming, Clussy. Do my first Gonal F in.... about 3 hours. I start on 150iu today then do 75iu tomorrow and continue alternating. Good luck!

My DH's parents are the total opposite, MrsJA. They don't ask any questions about anything. Its almost like they don't care but then maybe they just don't like to ask because I was signed off with depression at the beginning of the year and know how upset i get. But then we've been together 11 years (only got married Sept '09) and they've never mentioned it all, so maybe they're just not bothered about grandkids....

And that's brilliant news, Lola!!!!!! Sounds like you're well on your way!!!!!


Baby dust to all!


----------



## tickledpink

Just done my first injection of Gonal F... I see what you mean about not getting the needle in first time, Clussy. Took me three attempts to get the little XXXX in :cry: I suppose that's because there's no swapping of needles and it needs to be bigger to withdraw the meds. Oh well... hopefully there won't be too many of these. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Clussy

I'm sorry you had a hard time w/it too tickeled. :dohh: I hope it gets better for both of us. I think I'm going to try to have my hubs inject me tonight in hopes that I won't tense up and make it easier. 

Do any of you have your DH's help you w/your stim injections or all self-administer?


----------



## cazd

Ooooh gonal! Congrats girls! Sorry it took a few jabs. I ended up kinda dabbing my skin till I found a spot that didn't hurt so much...
And yup. I did them all myself :smug:

well I made it... I'm PUPO :happydance:
out of my 7 embryos.. We got 4 grade 1-2s. There was one clear leader and they wanted me to have just one put back but after weighing it up... They put back two.
So I'm taking it easy and fingers crossed they'll stick.

Good luck foryour transfer tomorrow lola! Xxxx


----------



## Clussy

((squeal)) Cazd, that's so exciting! How are you feeling? Are you on bed rest today? Hope you're relaxing and letting you precious emby's settle in and make themselves at home. :thumbup:

I was listening to a Pre IVF hypnosis/meditation podcast during my acupuncture appt today and I had nice subconscious visions of me going to get ice cream w/two little ones. It was such a warm feeling that washed over me. ahhh.... I'm starting to feel more hopeful and a lil less cynical. Hoping I can keep the positive thinking/feelings.'


----------



## Rosie06

well had my scan this morn and my lining was 10.3mm on left ovary had 12follies sized 14.5,14,13,12,12,10.5, 10.5 andthe rest less than 8 then on my right i had 7follies 12,11,8,8 and 3 at 5mm, so it looks as though egg coll is going to be on wednesday, have to go back on monday for another scan to confirm.

Yeah for clussy and tickled starting stims, tickled the headaches should get better after you been on stims and they have kicked in.

13 fertilized lola thats great news!! when will you have transfer?

yeahhhhh cazd pupo with 2 exciting hope your taking it easy!!

how are you getting on mrsja any news on when your ec will be?

babay dust to all!!!


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

It's so exciting hearing about everyone. I have started gonal F tonight like pink, when I went for the scan was a little bit dissapointed they found a cycst and was going to keep me down reg for another couple of days but then my doctor consulted another doctor and got the green light for treatment so shouldnt be so down. I have only had the injection about two hours ago and can already feel a pulling feeling on my overies is this normal? Can't imagine what it will be like in 10 days time. My next scan is Wednesday.

Sending loads of baby dust to everyone x


----------



## tickledpink

Congrats on being PUPO, Caz!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 

I was wondering the same thing about the pulling sensation, Tory. DH said it was just my imagination... but something's definitely going on down there :laugh2: I'm glad they let you go ahead with the stims :D

Sounds like things are going great for you too, Rosie!!!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Wow!
Congratulations on all your news everyone, been so exciting reading up on everyone's progress. Keeping everything crossed for everyone xx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Cazd - yay, you are PUPO!! Soooooo exciting!! How are you feeling? I want to know how long the soreness lasted after your EC, when you get a sec. And are you doing bed-rest or anything now? So many questions...

Tickled, and Tory great news that you've started stimming - yay! I hope the needles get easier for you too Tickled.

Clussy, the meditation and visualisation sound great - I think it's so important to go into this with a positive mental attitude. Good for you honey.

Rosie, your follies are looking great - and we are in sync now! The clinic phoned today and confirmed my EC is happening on Wednesday too! Yayyyy! Does that mean you'll be transferring on Friday as well?

Summer, nice to see you and hope the rest of down reg goes quickly for you!

My only concern at this point is making it to Wednesday without my ovaries exploding. They are starting to be quite uncomfortable now! At the scan on Friday my biggest one was 18mm and most of the rest of them were getting there... I'l have done 12 days of stims by the time I trigger on Monday, which seems like a lot! Lola and Cazd, how many days did you guys stim for?

Anyway, hope everyone is enjoying the weekend and babydust to us all! xxx


----------



## cazd

Mrs I think I had about 12 days of stims to.. Apparently they won't pop on their own... The buserelin'll see to that. But I know how you feel.. It's pretty uncomfortable isn't it!
The egg collection was v painful. And I'm still sore now...3 days later but it's definitely easing up. They gave me a voltarol suppository for the day after ec but I managed without it. Sorry Mrs but it's possible that it'll get worse before it gets better... But I hop not x

rosie! Ec weds! That's fab news! Good luck for Monday!

I'm on my phone and it's v slow so I'll be back later on my laptop. 
I had the et yesterday mornin and worked all avo (desk job) but by the end if the day I was in a lot of pain. I rested all evening and I'm not doing anything today and the pain is less. 

I'd recommend you book time off work & take it easy the day of and after et.
Just hope I haven't ruined my chances of them sticking....


----------



## tickledpink

Just a quickie... I read somewhere that stimms can last between 9 and 14 days, so you're ok, MrsJA :D

Feeling a little bit off colour today... slept for ten hours and felt really queasy last night. Now got a banging headache but don't feel sick any more. Second Gonal F in 90 mins. Oh the joys of IVF.

Enjoy your weekend! :D


----------



## lolalulu

hey Girls...I am sooo excited for everyone!! We are all moving along greatly :)
I am scheduled now for a 5day ET..so that is monday. I am waiting for clinic to call to let me know how "my babies" are doing. As of yesterday 12 were dividing and 10 were spliting into 4 cells..so that is great..they are doing what they are supposed to! 

Cazd..so happy for you..glad ET went well. I was just a little sore from EC..but still feeling bloated. How many days after did you do ET? How many days are you resting?

MrsJA..I did stims for 10 days. Are you doing a two day ET? My love is now on your turf..he arrived in AUS yesterday..he is on business..so he will not be here for my ET :( but my mom will go :)

Sending tons of love, happiness and baby dust!!! xo


----------



## cazd

I had a 2 day et. If they're takin yours to blast thenthats fantastic news... It'll significantly improve yr chances of it sticking!

I'm so bloated today so Ive just bought some peppermint tea and hopefully that'll shift some gas.... I'm really hoping this pain is just wind. 
Walked round the supermarket this avo and really struggled toward the end :nope:


----------



## lolalulu

hey Cazd...I am experiencing lots of gas too! My tummy has been off..wonder if that is an effect from the EC. Anyway..sending you positive thoughts and sticky vibes!! xo


----------



## tickledpink

Just wondering if you ladies had any side effects from the stims? And if you did, how long before you started getting them?


----------



## cazd

I don't know how many stims in but I got ov pains - maybe a few days in - and the ov pains got more frequent and worse as the days went on. I ended up feeling like I was gonna pop!
Oh... And 2 days before my trigger shot my @@s started to ache....
I don't think I had any emotional probe though.

How're u doin chick?


----------



## tickledpink

I've got a few niggles in my tummy, more than normal and I keep burping a lot. The tummy ache seems to be constant and doesn't ease up at all. It's quiet uncomfortable and took me a while to get to sleep last night. The headache has gone off a little but I think that's more to do with me getting myself worked up over the Gonal F injection. Got the little sod in first time today but then cried afterwards... DH says its tension and stress. Just taking it one day at a time now... almost there! How are you feeling? Any better?


----------



## MrsJA

Hi ladies!

Cazd I'm glad you said that about you bb's getting sore towards the end of stims. Mine have suddenly started to hurt today, and I have a little bit of EWCM happening also. All part of the fun I guess!

I'm doing my 12th and final injection later today and will trigger (at last!!) tomorrow. I'm feeling really tired today and increasingly uncomfortable in my ovaries. Bring on the next phase I say!

Cazd, I'm thinking sticky thoughts for you - I'm sure going back to work after your ET won't have affected your chances at all. If they're going to stick, they're going to stick, I reckon.

Tickled, how's it going today? I hope those side effects start to ease up for you soon and that the needles get easier.

Lola, big day for you tomorrow! I'm sending some good sticky vibes your way and hoping that your blasts are dividing away like crazy! Whereabouts in Aus is your man this week? (Just so I can say hi if I run into him of course - lol!) PS - yes, I'm doing a 2 day ET like caz.

Rosie, good luck with tomorrow's scan!

Hope everybody else is doing great. Another big week for us all! xxx


----------



## cazd

Oh... That's something I forgot about... Increased CM and tonnes of it too.
So exciting that yr doing yr trigger tomorrow. I worry about you feeling queasy though. Keep a good check on that. When I went for the ET they asked all about my symptoms like if there was a hint of a suggestion of OHSS they wouldn't go ahead...
I really hope you don't feel sick again. Eat lots of stomach-friendly food or something?


----------



## Clussy

Hi there Mommies-to-be! Sounds like everyone's moving right along and we could have some exciting news from even more of us! :thumbup:

Cazd, you're through the tougher part so far so hopefully, all that awaits is some good news w/the blood test! 

Tickled, how are the shots coming along? I spoke w/a friend of mine who also did IVF (successfully!) and she advised me to not come at my tummy w/impulse to try to give the injections (which is what I tried the first time) and just put needle against tummy area and push in w/out thinking about it too much. This worked great for me. I'm on day 4 now so far so good. No side affects except that I'm increasingly tired. Since it's just day 4, I don't feel any swelling or bloating quite yet. ((crossing fingers))

Wishing you all much baby dust and peaceful vibes!:hug:


----------



## tickledpink

MrsJA and Clussy, the shots are getting a little easier... I think. It was probably just because it took 3 attempts the first day that made me nervous again. The last two days have been fine... I just take a couple of deep breaths, aim, close my eyes and pow. I don't think I could do your friends suggestion, Clussy... :blush: But thank you for the tip! Day 4 of stims and all i have at the moment is the constant wind/indigestion. I just wish it would ease up. Sometimes it's almost like I've done my bra up too tight and hurts just under my boobs. Not painful but very uncomfortable... DH is already getting excited (and so am I) because he's realised that EC will be next week :happydance:

Hope the rest of you are all doing great! :thumbup:


----------



## Clussy

Got a question for you Ladies: I went in for my first monitoring appt this morning after 4 days of gonal-f and there were about 4 to 5 follicles in each ovary so far. Is that about normal or low? They said there will likely be more in a couple of days but the technician couldn't tell me anymore. Oh the sweet, sweet wait for the nurse's call is anxiety inducing. You just keep wondering if you're along the lines of where you should be or not.


----------



## tickledpink

I'm no expert but I've known people to have only 4 or 5 after 7 days of stims, so I would say that's pretty good going!!


----------



## lolalulu

hey Ladies..

Just got back from egg transfer...it was so simple. Worst part was having that full bladder..lol! I am scheduled for my beta on June 24th. Just resting all day and taking it easy for the next few.
Sending lots of love,happiness and baby dust!!!xo


----------



## Rosie06

well girls had my scan this afternoon and egg collection is tuesday at 8.30 have to be at hospital at 7.45. HCG tonight at 8.30 then no more jabs 

couldnt believe how much my follies had increased over the wkend i hav 22,20,19.5 16.5,16.5.15.5,15.5,14,12.5 and 6 others lass than 12then on right side 19,17,14.5 and 5 less than 10, so hopefully will have a few eggies!

feeling really excited but nrevous about wednsday though but fingers crossed.

we are well in sync now mrsja what how many day transfer will you be doing?


----------



## cazd

Rosie that's fantastc news! Those follicles are great :yipee:

lola... Glad it went ok today... Did you get to see the embryo? How many cells did it have?

I'm in bloody agony with this wind. It's intolerable sometimes but seems to ease up when I lie down... Doesn't help when I'm at my desk for 13 hours in a day!
It wouldn't be so bad if I knew I was pg and wind was my symptom but I had this from egg collection! Oh and the crinone sends me to sleep!


----------



## cazd

Clussy 10 follicles is ok... Not storming... but ok. It's v likely that there'll be more at yt next scan. Did they up yr dosage?


----------



## Rosie06

clussy whrn i was at hopital this aft they said to me the average follicles is between 8-12, i have a lot more because of pcos but like cazd said you may find you have a lot more at your next scan when stims have kicked in a lot more!

cazd i really feel for you with the wind i remember having it in january it was even painful to walk any sort of distance!

How many days did you take off work after egg collection?


----------



## ACLIO

Rosie06 - I hope you don't mind me asking, you mentioned you have PCOS. I have PCOS so thats really interesting to read that I may have more follicles. 

My days are just dragging now ladies Thursday feels like its getting further and further away. I'm feeling really bloated at the moment the tablets cos of the tablets to bring AF on. I'm wearing baggy clothes already to hide it. I might give the water tablets ago to see if they help relieve the bloating and try the exercises for bloating. I can feel myself getting very irritable as well, so I feel sorry for my DH cos he'll be getting the brunt of it all


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies!

Lola, glad to hear the transfer went well, that is awesome!!! And now the wait begins hey? We are going to have to start thinking about some fun stuff to do during the 2WW!

Clussy, good work on the follies! I didn't get a scan until day 7, so I'm not sure how many I had at that stage. But I think you're probably right on track.

Rosie, yayyyyy for your EC on Tuesday and look at all those follies! Well done you! I'm a little bit nervous too, but also looking forward to getting all these eggs out! I don't know about you, but even just walking around is not super comfortable for me at the moment. Mine's going to be a 2 day transfer and I'm transferring just the one embie. How about you??

Tickled, I'm glad to hear the injections are getting easier. The other thing that some people do is numb the area with an ice-cube just before you do the injection. Might stop it from stinging if that's an issue. I also got told to take mine out of the fridge an hour before injecting it, becaue apparently that makes it hurt less.

Cazd, sorry to hear about the wind - that sucks! I hear constipation is pretty common post-transfer too. Not looking forward to that! When do you get to do your beta? Are you planning to POAS before then, or are you going to be good?

Aclio, here's hoping the next few days fly by and that your bloating situation gets better!

I'm doing egg collection at 7:20 tomorrow morning, so I'll write back later and let you girls know how many eggies we got!!:happydance:

lots of love and babydust


----------



## tickledpink

Lola, great to hear that ET went well!! :happydance: What's the beta test for on the 24th? Or is that me asking a silly question? :blush: Forgive me, I'm blonde :haha: That's only ten days away right? So is it some kind of early pregnancy test?

Great news about those follies, Rosie!!! :happydance: I can understand you being nervous. Now that DH has figured out my EC will be sometime next week, I'm also getting nervous but excited!

MrsJA, DH already has his orders to take the Gonal F out of the fridge an hour before :laugh2: He makes up all my injections so it's less stress on me, bless him. I've got the hang of getting the thicker needle in now, it's just me getting the courage to do it, that's the problem. Hope EC went well. Give us an update soon! :thumbup:

Oh and the stomach pains have gone, thanks to DH. He brought me some Rennie... I didn't think of taking anything like that because I never have probs like this :dohh: Oh well, just glad it's gone and I'm actually feeling like my old self and lot more positive about things now! :D Got my first follicle scan at 7.45am tomorrow, which means not much sleep, because I don't finish work until 1am, so by the time I get home and manage to fall asleep, its going to be about 2.30am... and then I have to be up around 6.45am :dohh:


----------



## cazd

OMG - its all so exciting - can't believe its all HAPPENING for us!!!!

Rosie - I'm glad you can appreciate what I'm dealing with 'cos whinging about "trapped wind" makes my man laugh - but its so painful! :hissy:

The EC was very painful too - and I was sore afterwards - I only took that day off work and was back at my desk the next morning... 

ACLIO - I hear ya on the loose clothes. I've got a right pot belly now - honestly - it looks like I'm pregnant already :rofl: I'm in my loosest long skirt with a long summer shirt. Each morning now I'm selecting clothes based on what's the baggiest!

MRS - egg collection tomorrow :wohoo: that's so exciting - GOOD LUCK !!!
Can't wait to hear how many you get!

Pink... good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope there are lots of lovely big follicles :thumbup:

As for me - I've got to test 16 days past egg collection.
OH wants us to wait - and tbh I've heard from so many ivf-ers who said they regretted testing early 'cos it just makes it so difficult....
SO - OH is under strict instructions to hide the sticks 'till at least the 26th !


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi, well its looks like I will be joining this thread now.

We had our first IVF last year which worked and then at 24 weeks I had to let our daughter go in Jan 2010 :cry:

In May we had an FET, two embryo's defrosted, one collapsed, one transfered - BFN

May (end of) we had another IVF, I understimmed with only two follicles and I cancelled the cycle but we had an IUI from it - tested today BFN (AF due Thursday)

We have another prescription already to start IVF on the next cycle (2 days time) so I will start all over again. 

This will be our second IVF free try (last one was not counted) and I will be taking a 2 month break if this does not work and the last (third) IVF will be in October.

Good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## Clussy

Hi there Chickies!

I keep expecting to get uncomfortable w/follicles forming but I'm on day 6 (injection later tonight) and I don't really feel overly bloated or uncomfortable. it's almost better to feel the expected discomfort to feel more assured that it's working. The nurse called me yesterday afternoon to tell me to keep on w/the same dose of Gonal-F and that all looked well. So, I gotta assume they know what they're talking about, right?

Sounds like everyone's moving right along and getting closer to a confirmation regarding this cycle.

MrsJA, good luck w/the EC tomorrow morning! Rosie, good luck on your EC on Tuesday! 

Cazd, hope you feel relief here soon!

Lola, crossing my fingers for you!

Hope this wait period fast forwards. :flower:


----------



## Clussy

Sammy, welcome and an abundance of baby dust being sent your way! I've heard from a couple of friends that the second try on IVF usually has better chances of sticking.


----------



## tickledpink

Ok the niggly tummy is back but this time it's... different. Where as before my tummy hurt (and I think I can now put it down to wind / indigestion), this feels as if I've drunk a gallon of water and just feels... odd. I'm guessing this is the bloated feeling that i should start to notice? 

Ladies, did they tell you how many follicles and their size etc? Or did you have to ask?

Welcome Sammy! And good luck!


----------



## Rosie06

Just re read my post must of been super excited i written wrong day its wednesday my egg collection :wacko:

I felt daft for wining about trapped wind i was so relieved when the nurse said its quite common and the amount of times theyve had women phone up thinking they have ohss and it turns out to be a mixture of trapped wind n constipation!

however the nurse recommended drinking peppermint tea so im going to give that a whirl!

Alicio hope you have plenty of follies, when do you go for a scan?

Mrsja good luck for in the morning, my pct normally do 2 day transfer its rare that they take it to blastocyst it all depends on quality of embies.

Tickeld good luck tomorrow for your scan, when ive been for mine they normally have an assistant who shouts the sizes out who writes them down then they give me the report to me to take up to the ward, maybe different were you are so i tried taking a picture of them so i could write them down!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone, gosh I cannot believe how much activity there's been amongst you all!!

How exciting, hope you're all doing well.

Nothing new to report for me, just waiting for my pre-stim scan on Monday where hopefully I'll be given the green light to get going at the oestrogen tablets, yipee!

Looking forward to lots of exciting news ahead from you all xx


----------



## cazd

Heya Sammy - I was wondering how you'd got on. Sorry it turned out pants.
But hey - good luck for 2 days time. I admire you for gettin straight back on with it :hugs:

Well... I've got a little concern and I wondered if you guys might be able to shed some light on it?

I've just been sitting at my desk feeling like AFs here! So I went to the loo and wiped away quite a bit of clear liquid... 
Is that normal? What if I was building up amniotic fluid and its just leaked out?! :shock:


----------



## Tory123

Hi

I have my first scan tomorrow since stim, bit nervous as doesnt feel as if anything is happening. Really hope it is. Update tom

Good luck eveyone x


----------



## Clussy

Hi Tory, I wouldn't worry if I were you. I also didn't really feel anything too notable by my first scan and they said everything looked as expected. I'm going in for my second scan tomorrow and I'm just starting to feel a bit bloated. 

Good luck and enjoy that you're not suffering side effects yet. :thumbup:


----------



## lolalulu

Hey Ladies...received some great news today from the lab..they froze three of my embryos!! Yesterday they didn't have anything and now 3..I am soo happy!!! 

Mrs..yes we do need some fun things to keep our minds busy..this is gonna be a long wait..lol! Looking forward to hearing about your EC..good luck!! My DB is in Brisbane...are you near there?

Tickledpink...the beta is a pregnancy test...2 weeks from time of EC. Lots of luck with the scan. I think they would tell u the size of follies tomorrow at scan...at my clinic you write the sizes down for the nurse and I kept a notebook and listed the sizes every time i went to see how much they had grown each visit.

Cazd...thinking of you...how are you feeling? I have been feeling slight cramps and very tired..probably from all the stress we have put our bodies under the past few weeks! My beta is on the 24th..we are close in testing! Sending you sticky vibes

Clussy..I didn't experience much cramping and bloat till the end of stims. The bloat actually last after the EC..I still feel swollen. 

Sammy...welcome and hope your stay is short. 

Rosie..good luck at EC..keep us posted. 

Tory let us know how the scan goes.

Sending lots of love, happiness and baby dust!!!xo


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

Well, EC is all done and we have 10 eggies! I'm a bit short of Lola's 15 and Caz's 12, but I'm still pretty happy with the outcome. 

It all comes down to how many of them fertilise now, so fingers crossed! I think we'll find out about that tomorrow. I've been pretty uncomfortable since the procedure but hopefully it will start to ease up soon.

Tickled, hope the scan went well! Your DH sounds like an absolute sweetheart by the way; nice of him to sort you out with the Rennie :)

Caz, I'm glad you said that about hiding your HPT's, I think I'm going to do likewise! Hope that post-transfer pot-belly of yours is easing up.

Sammy, hi and welcome to the thread! Really sorry to hear about your loss. I hope this is a good cycle for you. 

Clussy, I didn't get any discomfort until about day 9 I think, so I wouldn't worry. You will know about it when it kicks in!

Rosie, can't wait to hear how your EC went!!

Lola, that is great news you got 3 embies to freeze! Did you transfer 2? I think I must be the only one transferring a singleton.. Re your DB being in Brisbane - it's lovely up there. I'm actually in Melbourne, so no waving at him from here! :)

Tickled, Tory and Summer - hope you guys are good!

Lots of love and babydust xxxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have my first scan tomorrow since stim, bit nervous as doesnt feel as if anything is happening. Really hope it is. Update tom
> 
> Good luck eveyone x

I'm sure you'll be fine, Tory! I've just had my scan and apart from bad wind/indigestion, I didn't think anything was really happening, but they seem pleased this morning. Good luck! (not that you need it) :hugs:


----------



## tickledpink

I'm back from my scan!!!!!!!!! 

DH stood behind the nurse taking notes... he didn't get spotted until the end, when she turned around and said 'Are you taking notes too?' DH's reply... 'yeah, so she can tell her forum buddies...' :rofl: Well, good news is she said it's a great scan, lots of follicles and 'can I have a word with them about it' ? I was worried she was going to say there's too many but she seemed more than pleased and I'm to go back Friday and stick to the same dosage. As for the important stuff...

Left ovary: 4, 8, 8, 6, 8, 8, 8, 8, 7

Right ovary: 8, 9, 7, 6, 7, 6, 5, 8, 9, 6, 7, 7

She said there are lots more but they're the dominant ones.

Oh and my lining is 6.7 Does that sound ok?? :-k



10 eggs is great, MrsJA!!!! :happydance: I bet it's just as nerve racking waiting for the phone call. Is there any part of this, that's easy to deal with? Uhm... no!


----------



## Rosie06

Well girls I got 11 eggs cant believe it, just nervous now about the wait to see if any have fertilized the embriologist said they all look mature and dh sample was really good quality they just need to there job now!! Will find out between 10 and 11 in the morn.

Great news for you too mrsja 10 eggies!!!! Ill only be transferring one too thats all my pct allow unless there isnt one that is better grading.

Feeling really uncomfortable but one side is hurting much more than the other but theyve give me co codamol to take.

Fantastic news on your follies tickled! 

3embies to freeze lola thats great!

Hope everyone else is doing ok! xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

Scan went ok today had about 10 -12 folliclies but not very big at the min. Not got to go back until Monday hope they grow bigger by then. 

Sending baby dust to everyone x


----------



## tickledpink

That's great news, Rosie!! I'm sure it will be good news!!

And that's great news too, Tory!! I've got to go back Friday... she's hoping I'll be in double figures then. Looks like we're both doing great though ;)


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Tickled - wow, you are our resident egg-factory!! Good work on those follies honey!

Rosie, 11 eggs - that is awesome news! Tell us when you hear back about fertilisation.

It looks like everybody is coming along brilliantly. You too Tory, 11 follies is great given where you are.

Cazd and lola, what's news from the pupo side of the fence?

I'll be joining you soon - transfer is scheduled for 9:30 tomorrow morning! Yay! :happydance: The doctor will tell us how we went with fertilisation then, and whether there are any embies for us to freeze.

Hope everybody else is doing great - sending lots of love and babydust xxx


----------



## tickledpink

Any news, Rosie??? 

And thanks MrsJA. DH laughed when I told him what you said :laugh2: Day 7 of stimms and I can really feel it now... I didn't notice it until I got home from work last night and undid my jeans and..., ah *heavy sigh* :laugh2: Another scan tomorrow morning... can't wait. Hopefully she will give me some idea of what happens next... hopefully EC Wednesday, DH's got it all worked out :laugh2: Good luck with ET tomorrow!! :hugs:

How's everyone else getting on? Caz has been awfully quiet...


----------



## lolalulu

MrsJA....good luck tomorrow!!! Let us know how everything goes..I will be thinking about you!

Sending lots of love,happiness and baby dust!!xo


----------



## Clussy

Hi Chickies,

Quick update on my front, I'm on day 8 now of stims and adding in the menopur into the gonal-f mixture (which they're upping by 30 units) as well as the gonarelex (to keep me from ovulating on my own) so multiple shots till the HCG shot at this point. My stats are as follows:
Estrogen = 732 (that's apparently good)
Left ovary has one leading measurable follicle at 14 mm - 3 other smaller follicles
Right ovary has 4 leading measurable follicles measuring from 11 mm --> 15.5 mm - 5 other smaller follicles

I asked her if that was ok because from what I'm hearing from you ladies so far, I feel a bit behind on my folly production. She said it was fine but I don't know if I feel like it really _is_ fine. I mean, the more fully developed eggs I have, the better odds that they'll fertilize and become good viable blatocyst embryos, the better our odds of getting preggers. I have to just trust them though because they're the experts.

Anywho, it's looking like my EC will be either next Tuesday or Wed. ((crossing fingers))

Looking forward to hearing all the positive news as the 2WW winds down for some of you.

Hugs to all!


----------



## tickledpink

I'm sure it _is_ fine, Clussy. And as they say, it's quality not quantity. After being diagnosed with PCOS last month, I was worried that I had too many and the eggs will be poor quality. But she said it was fine too ;)


----------



## Clussy

Thanks Tickled! I'd love for there to be an added injection to put us at ease along each step of the way so that we wouldn't worry about the outcome and just skip right along w/nothing but optimism and smiles. :haha:


----------



## Rosie06

well girls got the phone call this morn and all eleven fertilized but one was abnormal seems hubbys sperm were been greedy two fertilized one egg! so all in all i have 10 embies will be getting phone call between 8 and half past to tell me how they are doing because there is quite a few if there is a leading one 2moro they will ask me to come down if not they will wait till monday. DH now thinks he has super sperm! lol

Wont be long for you tickled hope your scan goes ok tomorrow!

Good luck for 2moro mrsja go my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Tory123

Hello

I was told that I would have my next scan monday. I then had a blood test and said if it is all agrees bloods and scan then wont have to come back until monday. Got a call today to come in tomorrow, now I am worrying that somethings wrong. Wont know now until tom or the joys of IVF x


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

I am officially in pupo!! yayyyyy!!:happydance:

Out of our 10 eggs, 4 fertilized normally, so it's a bit less than what I'd hoped. But the good news is that we had a grade A, beautiful looking embie to transfer today, and the doctor thinks there will be at least 1 and maybe even 2 that make it to freeze.

Right now I am feeling pretty calm and sitting on the couch eating pineapple. Lol!

Rosie, great news on your fertilisation, that's a brilliant outcome! Let us know when you're doing your ET.

Clussy, I wouldn't worry about your follies. You've got enough for now and it's still early days. You've got some good sized ones too, which is great.

Tickled, Tory hope the stims are going OK and that you keep pumping out those eggs!

Cazd and lola, sending you truckloads of stickiness xxxxx


----------



## Clussy

Congrats MrsJA! Are you taking any extra time off to relax aside from today?

Tory, I totally understand the paranoia but most likely they just need to adjust your dosage per the test results and keep a close eye on the monitoring. I had to go in daily for a few days this week as they were keeping a close eye on the growth in order to move me onto the next stage in injections precisely at the right time. Positive thoughts out your way and I'm sure all will be just fine.

Wow Rosie! That's amazing! Much luck and calm vibes for your transfer!


----------



## tickledpink

Aslong as it's a small needle, I'm all for that added injection, Clussy :laugh2:

That's great news, Rosie!!! :happydance: Sounds like DH is well pleased with himself :laugh2:

I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, Tory. I think Clussy's probably hit the nail on the head and it could be just a matter of altering your dose. Be sure to let us know how you get on :hugs:

Congrats on being PUPO, MrsJA!! What date can you test? Will you be testing early or be a good girl? :-k

Scan went ok... I was a little disappointed though but the Doc said everything was fine. 

Lining has gone up from 6.7 to 10.6

Right ovary: 11, 12, 8, 8, 6, 7, 9, 7, 10, 5, 5, 6, 5, 4
Left ovary: 6, 6, 9, 9, 10, 7, 9, 10, 10, 14

I was hoping a few more would be in double figures after Wedesday but she said she doesn't want to push me because there's loads more follies and I'm at risk of OHSS so I've got to stick to the same dose and go back Monday. EC is expected to be Wednesday, possibly Friday... I so hope it's Wednesday.

Oh well, 4 hours sleep, so I'm heading back to bed before work later...


----------



## cazd

MRS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS - you're PREGNANT :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Feels weird doesn't it?!

Oh well done - a beautiful grade A baby.... :cloud9:

Rosie - 10 embryos is fantastic! what wonderful news. So... tomorrow or Monday....
it'd be great if they could do a blast on monday... that'll give you really high chances of it stickgin... but fingers crossed either way... let us know as soon as you hear when youre gonna get preggo!

Well I haven't reported much - I've been waiting for a chance to get on my laptop at home (I've just got to my desk this morning so thought I'd hop online to check up on yall)

But... I'm in so much pain - and it gets worse as they day goes on... that by 7-8pm ish I just can't bear to sit up to type!

In the mornings I'm waking up feeling mostly OK - a teeny bit bloated but OK..
and by 5pm I'm sore and uncomfortable - and I can't walk - every step feels like I'm being stabbed. And I can't get comfy - I get stabbing shooting pains in my belly...

I'm officially addicted to Windeze :rofl:
I think its mostly gas that builds up during the day... and my bellys so HARD.
And the Crinone gel makes me sleepy so I have to take it late afternoon otherwise I struggle to work 'till 5.

I wouldn't mind if all this pains 'cos I'm pregnant.... but I don't feel pregnant at all :shrug:

I'm 9dpo today and I did have some pinky CM around 4dpo... which is quite exciting...
but since that.... nothing... just trapped wind and constipation and pain...
Sorry girls - but this has to be the WORST ever 2ww :hissy:


----------



## cazd

oh Pink... sorry your follicles aren't growing more quickly...
What a shame there are so many. eugh... sodding OHSS... :hugs:


----------



## ceejae

Hi I have 5 more days waiting to go..... only 1 embryo was transferred out of 3 eggs they got from me. Does anyone know if 4cell grade 1- is a good one? I really have no idea as this is my 1st.


----------



## Rosie06

Well girls im officially PUPO too!!!! It was surreal they showed me and DH embryos on screen and they gave us the option of one or two to be put back all along they have said one so of course we said two!! They even gave us a scan pic too!

Just need to sit and wait for mother nature now!!! Test date is 4th July.

Mrsja yeaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!! PUPO to!!!!!

Cazd i feel for you so much ive been suffering to with trapped wind yours does seem alot worse though, im the same as in on a morning i feel ok but late afternoon and evening its really painful and bloated!

Fingers crossed for us all!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi,

Well AF arrived today (well last night if you like but it was light) I have refused to let OH collect the drugs for a new cycle.

I have decided not to do the ivf this month for a few of reasons:

1. I think one FET and one IVF (downgraded to IUI due to understimming) in one month is enough let alone another back to apt with another IVF

2. I am not sure that doing all these procedures together is good for my body? Surely it would be better to rest for a month inbetween?

3. I am starting to think that the hospital couldn't give a rats ass if any of these procedures work as long as they keep letting me do one after the other then they are happy to take the insurance money for them all. Why isn't anyone at least prompting me to have a month's break?

4. I think the procedure has more of a chance of working if my ovaries are given a rest and get back to normal.

5. The drugs are taking a toll on me and I have changed as a person while on them being stressed, emotional, anxious, upset... I dont want to be like that anymore for a while.

6. I would like to TTC naturally because I am convinced we did a few months ago, judging by the really dark line on the HPT. Therefore I have ordered some preseed and we will see what happens.

7. Finally there is a good chance that I will continue with a fresh cycle of IVF next cycle, this will be the last before our holiday in August and then if it doesnt work another one will start in October.


----------



## cazd

Oh sammy :hugs: 
you've been through the ringer with all this.
Maybe you're right to stop and let your body recover a bit. :shrug:
xxxx


----------



## MrsJA

cazd thankyou!!!!!!
It does feel weird, it's totally weird! And by the way can I just agree with you 110% about the horrendous wind, cramping and constipation that has been going on ever since EC!! It's driving me crazy!

I'm still a little bit crampy in my ovaries now and then, but the main problem is this trapped wind and stomach pain! Let's just hope our little embies are burrowing in and it's all worthwhile :)

That pinkish CM you had at 4DPO sound super promising, I'm so excited for you!! When do you do your blood test??

Rosie, yayyyyyyyy welcome to the pupo club!! :happydance::dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo:
I can't believe you got to go with two, last minute like that! Good for you lady! Fingers crossed you make it through the 2WW without going nuts.. I'm testing on July 2, so just a couple of days before you.

Sammy, I completely agree that you need a break between cycles. It's hard work physically and emotionally and your body needs some time to recover. The clinics here in Aus will generally insist that you take a month off after doing a stimulated cycle, before they will even look at FET. I wish you all the best with your natural TTC this month.

Tickled, Tory and Clussy what's the latest follicle news? You guys feeling OK?

ceejay, I assume you did a 2 or 3 day transfer? If so, a 4 cell grade 1 is great.

sending much love and babydust xxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Congrats on being PUPO, Rosie!!! :happydance: And I'm pleased you got the chance for two in the end!!! 

Welcome Ceejae! Sorry, this is my first attempt too and I have no idea... Good luck though!!

I think you've made the right decision, Sammy. Physically and mentally you need time to recover and try and get back to normal before starting again.

I'm feeling pretty crap today :( Thank goodness I don't have work. I had really bad tummy pains last night, I think it was trapped wind again. It's cleared this morning but i feel so uncomfortable and very queasy. I had a bit of an upset stomach during the night so i was feeling a bit delicate. I've had breakfast and within an hour of eating, I had the upset stomach again. I can't get comfortable, no matter what way I sit... I looked at myself sideways in the mirror this morning and my stomach looks huge. It's sticking out further than my boobs :( I look pregnant... how cruel is that? :( I'm only on day 9 of stimms :cry: I just want to cry... damn hormones :growlmad:


----------



## cazd

Pink... So sorry... The bloatings bad isn't it.
I've just been googling foods to reduce bloating. It's cos of the progesterone relaxing the digestive tract so food has longer to ferment.
I'm thoroughly sick of it now. I can only wear my baggiest clothes and tbh it's really starting to get me down. I'm in constant pain with it andall the windeze and peppermint tea in the world isn't doing squat. Injections, EC, ET... It was a breeze but this is the most painful 2wwever!
The clinic said to do a home pregnancy test 16dpo so I'm testing next Saturday.
7 sleeps to go....


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Sammy completely understand the need to give the body a month rest. 

I had the scan Friday that I got called back for they said I have too many follicles. Sometimes you feel you cant win with this it either too many not enough etc. My biggest follicle is 12 but loads of small ones they have lowered my dose now. The doctor said I have got the symptoms of PCOS but I have never had this previous. They said I will have EC on Wednesday. I hope that between now and then that some grow. Next scan Monday will report in then x


----------



## cazd

Rosie! Congrats on being pupo!!! :wohoo: that makes 3 of us preggos! :yipee:
Do you have the pic to show us?
Tory... Sorry about the follicle count. Glad they're still lookin at next week for EC. When I started Reading yr post I thought... Oh no... They've stopped the cycle!

Well I'm gonna see how I get on today but if it's no better I'm gonna get my man to take me to hospital. I can't bear this pain much longer.. :hissy:


----------



## MrsJA

cazd, that's no good at all. Sorry to hear you are still in so much discomfort.

Mine has eased off now (sorry, I bet you hate me for saying that. But you know that I sympathize COMPLETELY.) I have been eating as much fibre as I can get my hands on and it seems to have resolved the issue. There is still a bit of gas, but it's not causing pain in my stomach like it was.

If yours persists I think you're probably right to go and have it checked out. Or at least see if there's anything they can offer you to relieve the pain.

Tickled, sorry to hear that you're feeling crap too. I was same during stims, with the bloating and the crazy moods! You'll be glad when all those eggies are out I bet.

Tory, good luck with your EC on Wednesday. My fingers are crossed that you don't grow any more follies between now and then, and that your existing follies get bigger. (PS - yes you're right you can't win - too many or not enough!)

Rosie, hope you are resting up and enjoying being pupo!

All good with me... except that I got a bit stressed out at today about how much social stuff we have on over the next few weeks. I really just want to hide inside my house! I think I'm going to try and scale it back so I can hibernate properly.

lots of love and babydust xxxx


----------



## cazd

Hey - that's great that your pains eased up.
I've just had some prune juice, a fig and a plum. I'm now sipping on water and waiting for an hour so I can have some cereal. Gonna try eating little and often today...

I had a bad bout of pain about an hour ago and ended up on the floor with it.
But I'll see how the prune juice goes and hopefully things'll improve today...

And... things kind of got on top of me yesterday and I had a big old cry last night. Its probably just hormones - but I'm really struggling.

I've looked up the OHSS symtoms and so long as I'm not feeling sick or struggling to pee or not breathing properly - I think I'm ok. Just 5 sleeps to go and I can test!
We've brought the date forward to the day the clinic said... if we leave it 'till Saturday we won't have enough cinrone gel for Sunday ...

Well I hope you're all having a lovely weekend. xxxx


----------



## Rosie06

Cazd i feel for you i really do ive 2 big sunday lunches in last two days lots of veggies!!!! Im hoping this is a real good positive sign for you though!

Been soooooo hungry since friday ive eat so much its unreal! 

This tww is driving me mad dont think ill last till july 4th :wacko:

dont be getting yourself too worked up mrsja just rest up as much as you can!

Right girls ive attempted to upload the scan pic they gave us when they had put embies back in but im really not that technical and we dont have a scanner so ive had to take pic on my phone and try and upload it that way :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







ivf 1.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Rosie06

forgot to ask on other post but at et i was given some tablets but not to start taking them until 24th, they are estradiol valerate 2mg and i have to take 1 tab 4times dailey for 12 days, they never really explained why but ive never heard of anyone taking these and when ive looked at the info leaflet inside they say they are hrt????

tried googling it but cant seem to find anyhing.......have any of you girls been given these?


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, lots has been happening fingers crossed for you all in your 2ww xxxxx

I've finished my tablets yesterday so just waiting for AF to arrive so I can phone the clinic and come in for my bloods and scan. My nurses appointment went well, she told me I'd be on 125ml a low dose to start due to PCOS and my age. I hope it works. We had so much information thrown at us I just hope I can remember it all. The nurse showed my injection pen and showed me how easy it was. I was surprised that it didnt hurt. The nurse was lovely she told my DH that in the 2ww he should do what ever possible to keep my mind off things and keep me relaxed and to avoid stressfull situations. There's not much I can do now untill AF shows.. scarry really that its actually going to start ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
xxxxxx


----------



## Clussy

Hey There June Chickies,

Wow, everyone's really coming along so quickly! I feel like i'm on the tail end of all the activity but it's super helpful to read about all of your experiences and what you're doing to help make things easier. I have to say, I'd feel quite alone (in regards to someone to relate to) in all this if it weren't for this forum to read up on.

Anywho, today was my last monitoring visit and they're taking me to one more day (today) of stimming and then my HCG trigger shot tomorrow evening for a Wednesday AM retrieval. I've got 6 fully mature follicles so far and 9 close behind so they're hoping that some of those 9 catch up to a nice mature size by the retrieval time. I keep just trying to concentrate on 'it just takes one good one to make this magic happen' and try not to fret on the what if's but that's so much easier said than done. Day by day...

Sending all healing, positive vibes and so looking forward to hearing more positive progress.

Cheers to all! :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Rosie... Soz... I don't recognise those drugs :shrug: hope they don't affect you too much.

Aclio... That's fab news you've got yr meds. Bring on the :witch:

clussy! Hey... You might be a bit behind but it all happening. 6 follicles is great and if the other 9 catch up too you'll be well away. Good luck for the trigger shot tomorrow :hugs:

well I'm afraid things have gone a bit downhill for me.
I went to A&e yesterday and they kept me in!
I've been hooked up to a drip since 10 last night
omg and hospials are NOISY!!! Lady in the next bed snored all night too :grr:

ok back to the news... I have ohss. Some of my blood levels are low but get this.....
Hcg = 65 :wohoo:

yup girls... I got my :bfp: in a&e and screamed the place down. They're gonna do anothe blood test today and tomorrow to check the levels go up.
But as far as the hospitals concerned... I'm pregnant!


----------



## tickledpink

That's great news, Caz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: Congrats!!!!!!! Does that make you our first with a BFP? Let's hope it's the first of many! And what are they doing to treat the OHSS??

Had my scan this morning... looks like EC could now be Friday :cry: So that would mean 13 days of stims. I still have to wait for them to have their planning meeting with the other consultants later on and then someone will call me to confirm. But she said it could go either way, they don't always agree with her and it might still be Wednesday. Some of the follies didn't seem to have grown at all but I had 3 or 4 that were quite big... 19x15 :wacko: No wonder I felt awful Saturday.

Left side:12, 12, 9, 14, 15, 12, 12, 10, 19x13

Right side: 10, 9, 8, 7, 9, 10, 10, 9, 8, 8, 19x15, 19x15, 19x13

Oh and the lining has gone up to 11.7


----------



## cazd

Yup... I'm the first... Who's next??!!!!!

What do you mean 19x15 - like a lozenge shape?
I think they look good sizes. Hope they go for weds. you must be getting pretty fed up of the injections now. Bet there's not much bruise-free skin left!


----------



## MrsJA

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Caz!!!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:

I have no idea what a good HCG level is, but whatever that HCG is, it sounds GREAT!!

You are our first BFP!! I am soooooooooooooo happy for you!

Really sucks that you have OHSS of course. I was wondering about that - it sounded like you were in way too much pain. How are they going to treat it?

But now back to my first point - yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!

Clussy, you are so close now! I will be thinking of you for your EC on Wednesday morning. 6 mature follies is not so bad you know - I have read posts from heaps of girls who struggle to get 2 or 3. And like you said it only takes one! Fingers crossed honey.

Rosie, I haven't heard of those tablets either - I'm just doing progesterone pessaries called Crinone during the 2WW. The pic of your embies came out kind of small, but they look pretty damn good to me!!

Tickled, I did 12 days of stims, so I can relate. It was quite uncomfortable by the end! Your lining sounds really good, so silver linings and all that :)

Aclio, so exciting that you are almost ready to start! I'm glad you sorted out your test injection without too much trouble.

Not much to report with me. I don't feel pregnant at all! Boobs are a bit bigger but that'll be the progesterone. I'm a bit tired but that'll be the progesterone too. The 2WW continues...

babydust ladies xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Caz :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS XXXXXXXXXX I bet your over the moon, I'm so happy for you. Looks like your going to be our lucky mascot lol xxxxxxx

Still no development for me still waiting for AF. I don't even feel like its going to come on. I'm panicking that the tablets haven't worked. I can't remember how many days after I stopped taking them last time my AF showed


----------



## Rosie06

OMG CAZ!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: soooooooooooooooooo pleased for you!!!!!! Not good about ohss but you are in theright place!!

I really dont know about these pills think im gonna ring nurses today because i already am on progesterone pessaries but there called cyclogest not sure why i have to take these esp seen as though no one else seems to be???

how are you feeling mrsj?

Not long to go now for you tickled your follies are looking well!!


----------



## ANGEL223

wow - picked a great day to check in with you guys. Cazd thats amazing - well done and congrats to you!

Not long for some of you guys now - hope you are all hanging in there as the 2ww is a real killer! Hoping for good news all round.


----------



## Clussy

Congrats on the BFP cazd!!! That's a great way to make the hostpital stay a bit more bearable. :happydance: Sorry to hear about the OHSS though. It sounds like it got quite bad there before you actually headed to the hospital.

Can't wait to hear that the HCG goes up! Way to lead the pack Chickie!


----------



## tickledpink

cazd said:


> Yup... I'm the first... Who's next??!!!!!
> 
> What do you mean 19x15 - like a lozenge shape?
> I think they look good sizes. Hope they go for weds. you must be getting pretty fed up of the injections now. Bet there's not much bruise-free skin left!

Skins not too bad actually, it's just working up the courage to do them. And yep, that's what she said... 19 by 15... 19 by 13... when calling measurements off for the others it was just 9.... 12.... 14... I'm already getting that bloated feeling again... and if I have to wait until Friday... That's five days!!! I just want these eggs out NOW :hissy:

Congrats again, Caz :hugs:


----------



## lolalulu

Cazd...great news!!! I am so happy for you and hubby! Sounds like everyone is doing great and moving along.

Well I caved today and took a test this am..it was BFN!! I am sad but still no AF so I have a tiny bit of hope..beta is scheduled for thursday. If I am not pregnant I will be very confused..my lining was great and I put 2 great blasts back in. I will keep you all posted. Thinking of you and sending lots of love, happiness and babydust!!xo


----------



## cazd

Lola :hugs: it's still a few days early. I think mine only came back pos cos it was a blood test. Give it a few days for those levels to double xxxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Just got a call from the clinic....

EC is Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just taken my last Buserelin injection. Apparently there's no need for me to take anymore Gonal F. Got to take my Pregnyll @ 9pm tonight... I'll be at work! Just as well i've got blacked out windows because I'm going to be sitting in the car park when I do it. And DH will have to come with me. God knows what people will think! :haha:

Chin up, Lola! Like Caz said, it's still early days... anything can happen!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Ooooh pink! Egg collection weds! So exciting!

Rosie... Soz.. I mustve misread yr drugs before...
I'm on cyclogest pessaries morning and night with a shot of crinone gel in the early afternoon. Apparently it's 3 shots of progesterone evenly spread throughout the day...


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone!!!
Sooooo much news!!

Mrs JA & Rosie CONBGRATULATIONS on being PUPO!!! Gosh it must be sooooo exciting!!

Pink, Tory & Clussy GOOD LUCK for Wednesday!!!!!!

Aclio, yeeeey for getting started, not long now!!

Cazd Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Cannot believe you're in hospital and gosh hope you're ok with the OHSS and everything but you must be jumping for joy! let's hope this is a start of things to come!!

I had my pre stim scan this morning and I ma good to go, yeey!!! So hopefully starting oestrogen tablets tomorrow!

Well I am also heading down to Glastonbury Festival tomorrow so I will say tattie bye for a week, you all take care and I can't wait to catch up on lots of exciting news when I get back!
xx


----------



## tickledpink

Have fun at Glastonbury, Summer!!! See you in a week! :happydance:

Well, popped out to the car to do my HCG... and DH cut himself when snapping one of the bottles open... Oh well, drug free day tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

Congratulations Cadz hope your not in hospital long and the pain goes soon. Just about to take my HGG shot. EC Wednesday said to my DH who is abit worried about given the sample in a medical envirnoment. I told him if he can't do it fo me on Wed then do it for England lol.

Good luck eveyone xx


----------



## tickledpink

What time on Wednesday, Tory??? I've got to be there for 8.15am, so I'm ready for EC 9am.

Hope it all goes smoothly for you :hugs:


----------



## Tory123

Hi Tickledpink

Got to be there at 8.30am looking like we will be around similar time. We can rely on each other next few days and hopefully next two weeks.

Got told had 15 follicies on right side and 20 on left. 20, 18,18,16 then I lost track not as good as you are in writing them down.

all the best x


----------



## tickledpink

It was DH that wrote them down, Tory. He had strict instructions :laugh2: I'm now seriously worrying though that out of the four follies that were 19mm, they are going to have poor quality eggs and seeing as I haven't had any stims since Sunday, that none of the others will have caught up and I'll be short of eggs. But I guess they know what they're doing... Anyways, a little retail therapy helped. Just dragged DH off to Matalan, for a new dressing gown and slippers... 

Good luck tomorrow! Believe me, I'll be thinking of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

Still no sign of AF for me, I have been having some cramping but no show yet. WIll she just hurry up!!!!!

Tory and tickled - good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## tickledpink

Thank you, Aclio! :D They say patience is a virtue but it doesn't make it any easier... hope she shows up soon!!!


----------



## Tory123

ACLIO hope she shows up soon x Summer hope the fesitival was good.

Can't wait to hear update from eveyone else x

Tickled we are in good hands. I understand but I am sure your little eggies will be fine thinking of you to.

Had accupucuture today so feel quite relaxed. Going to have a nice early night got to be up for 5.30am for EC x


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies,

Tickled and Tory, it's all about you guys today. I hope you're resting up and that your EC's went really well...tell us all about it when you're back up and around! 

Cazd, what's the latest my love? Have they let you out of the hospital yet?? PS - what was your DH's reaction to the BFP? I bet he is sooooo excited!

Rosie, any symptoms?

I tell you what, I have absolutely nada. I am feeling energetic and completely normal. I don't feel pregnant in the slightest and I am starting to find it difficult to believe that I could actually be pregnant. I'm thinking this cycle might be a bust, but I'm still trying to stay positive.

One bit of good news though.. we had confirmation from the lab today that 2 of our embies made it to freeze, so that is something! Rosie and Caz, did you guys get some frosties?

Summer, hope you have an amazing time at Glasto! ACLIO, praying the witch turns up for you honey. 

lots of love and babydust xxxx


----------



## Rosie06

Good luck tickled and tory hope all goes well with you today and remember to take it easy!!

Mrsja im exactly the same absoluteley no bloody symptoms i am desperatley trying to stay positive but its getting more difficult, all our family are realy poistive especially mil i think she thinks that ive had ivf so im pregnant dont think she realises that it may not work! 

Caz hope things are getting easier for you thinking about you!


----------



## ACLIO

All your good vibes must have paid off AF showed up this morning. I've got to go to the clinic in the morning for bloods and scans. I should start injections friday YIPPEEEEE xxx


----------



## tickledpink

Great news, Aclio!!

Well, we're back from EC. The team were really nice and made us feel very relaxed. I was first in at 9am and it only took about half an hour. They got 17 eggs but they don't think all of them are mature because I was at risk of OHSS, that's why they brought me in today and not Friday. But they were still pleased and got several good sized ones. Another bit of good news, well GREAT actually... DH's SC has been low the last three years... btw 2 and 4 million and 5% motiilty. This morning..... 39 million and 75% motility!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: They're going to call us between 9 and 10am tomorrow to let us know how they're doing. I feel fine apart from the odd twinge in my side if i move abit sudden or bend down. 

I felt awful for the lady in the bed next to us... they had to cancel her treatment, after they took 29 eggs and she's now got OHSS. They injected something in her tummy to try and help things, no idea what, but said if it didn't work they'd have to take her to hospital. She's now got to wait atleast two cycles, to let her body get back to normal. 

Feeling pretty good at the moment... wonder how Tory's doing?????!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACLIO

tickled thats great news, gingers crossed for you. Well Done to your DH swimmers xxxx


----------



## lolalulu

Wow..this thread is looking great! So...many of you know from my last post(on monday) I got a BFN on my test I did at home. Well today I went in to do my beta and it is POSITIVE....yes BFP!!!!!! I can't believe it...my first ever. I am soo excited..have not shared the news with my love yet..he won't pick up the phone...he is in AUS so he is 14 hours ahead..hope he picks up soon!! I am thinking of you all..sending love, happiness, and baby dust!!! xo


----------



## Clussy

Congrats Lolalulu!!! That's great news! Hope you can get a hold of him soon to give him the great news!

I also had my retrieval this morning and it went well. 12 eggies were retrieved and hoping that at least half of them fertilize. Feeling fine for the most part now, just sleepy so I'm going to lay in front of the TV and just watch chick flicks till I fall asleep. 

Much luck and warm vibes to all of you!


----------



## tickledpink

OMG! Congratulations, Lola!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I would so love to hear that telephone conversation when you tell your man :happydance: I bet he'll be over the moon!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: What happens next? Do you have to go for a scan in a couple of weeks?

Glad to hear EC went smoothly, Clussy :hugs: I was feeling fine earlier but now i'm dosing up on Paracetamol. Not really painful but makes me stop and think if I move too fast... also feeling a little bloated again but drinking loads of fluids.

Congrats again, Lola!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Really glad it is going well for you all x

Things not so good for me that got 32 eggs so that means I am risk of OHSS. They said they wont do ET tomorrow due to the risk. They have told me they will freeze them and got an appointment Friday to see what happens next. As only use can imagine I am really upset and disapointed another set back. Will feed back on Friday once I know the next stage. Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## tickledpink

I'm so sorry, Tory :( And things were going so well.. I know that what ever I say it won't make you feel any better, so I won't even try. I'm sure I speak for the others too but you know where we are if you need to vent :hugs: Did they have any idea that there would be so many eggs or is that why you had to go and see them earlier than planned recently. Sorry... got so much info in my head, I'm losing track of who's doing what and at what stage... Let us know how it goes Friday :kiss:


----------



## lolalulu

Hi ladies...well I finally talked to DB..he was in shock but very happy. I go back in on friday for another beta to see if my numbers are going up.

Clussy and Tickled...great news on your eggies!! Take it easy today and rest up for ET! 

Tory..so sorry sweetie! We have to go through so much and then to have a set back...sending you hugs. Please let us know how friday goes.

Sending love, happiness and baby dust!! xo


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies!

LOLA!!!!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

Congratulations, that is such amazing news!!!

Can you believe we are now 2 out of 2 on this thread.. must be a SUPER lucky one!

Can you please share any symptoms you had, or lack thereof, for Rosie and me in the 2WW and the rest of the girls who will be joining shortly! We want to know everything!

Tory, sorry to hear about your delay, that really sucks. As far as the OHSS is concerned, does this mean they will be monitoring you over the next couple of days? We are all sending hugs :hugs:

Clussy, so glad to hear your EC went well and that you are on the couch where you belong!

Tickled, certainly no shortage of eggs at your EC! That's amazing about your DH's SC as well - have you been doing anything differently?? 

When is ET for you both?

All good with me. I had a little cramping this morning which made me happy because I have had nothing so far! It went away pretty quickly though, so maybe I was imagining it - lol! Tomorrow is the end of the 1WW. 1 more to go!

lots of love and babydust xxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Morning all! :D Got our all important phone call a short while ago... out of 17 eggs collected, only 12 were mature but all 12 fertilised! :yipee::yipee::yipee: They'll check them again tomorrow morning when they'll grade them. ET is tomorrow at 9.30am :happydance: Then I have to start using the pessaries... :dohh: 

MrsJA, DH's SC has been low since the year dot... he had an op for a left 'variocele' (spelling?) about 18 months ago but when he went back for a SA, it wa even lower... He'd been taking Restandol, some kind of Testosterone replacement, for 2 years but our clinic told him to come off it before we started treatment. That's the only thing he's done different... 

Will you be testing early or be a good girl? ;)


----------



## ANGEL223

Lola congrats - wow this really is a lucky thread - hope some rubs off on me over in the July one!

Tickled - well done you - great results!

All you ladies on the 2ww, keep up the good work and good luck!


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Had the phone call today 13 fertlised although they won't put them back due to OHSS. They are going to take them to the blast stage then freeze them. I have got to have two months drug free then they will put them back in Aug. I am dissaponted and have been upset back got to pick yourself up and look forward to the next stage. 

I wish everyone luck and look forward to reading your posts xxx


----------



## tickledpink

13? That's great, Tory!! I know it must be hard, but hopefully it's some consolation and at least you can take a break for a little while and let your body recover, so you're prepared for ET and then PUPO :hugs:


----------



## Clussy

Tory, I'm so sorry to hear about the hold up in the transfer due to OHSS. The important part at this point is to make sure you're healthy and comfortable. Unfortunately, that means waiting longer to put your embies back where they belong but I'm sure it will be worth the wait. You have a couple more months to prepare your body as much as possible to be an optimal long term resort for your sweet embies. Positive vibes going out your way.

Tickled, goodness! Your body must have been waiting for this very moment for ages since it's just shining and really stepping up to the plate! :happydance: Congrats on the 12 fertilized embies!

MrsJA, just one more day! How terribly exciting!]

Hope the 2WW is treating you ladies comfortably and that you're feeling as much peace and faith as possible.

Well, just got the call from the clinic with the results and of the 12 eggs they retrieved, all 12 were mature and of those mature ones 9 fertilized! I have 9 embies growing! Woot! So, the plan is to still plan for a day 5 transfer and they'll give us a call on Saturday to let us know how they're coming along, how many survived up to that point and let us know what time the retrieval will be on Monday. 

Much love and luck to all you strong ladies!


----------



## ACLIO

Lola :happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations, you must be so happy xxxx take it nice a easy its a good excuse for DH to look after you lol

Tory - I'm so sorry your not have ET but its better waiting than having complications. It must been horrible having to wait again but it will be worth it :flower::flower::flower: 
I've been warned that I could be at risk due to PCOS so I'm having to start on a low dose. 
:dust::dust::dust: to every one xxx

As for me bloods and scan went well today. I'm starting injections tomorrow 125 units due to my PCOS and age (28). Has anyone else been on this dose. It's all sinking in now we are starting ICSI AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 
xxx


----------



## tickledpink

I have PCOS too, Aclio. What have they put you on?


----------



## ACLIO

I'm on a short protocol Puregon Pen injection 125 units. What where you on? How are your eggies doing? xx


----------



## tickledpink

Sorry, I'm not familiar with the Short protocols. Does it just involve stims? :blush: I was on Gonal F... I started on 150iu the first day, then 75iu the second and then had to keep alternating each day. 

Hopefully my eggies are doing fine! We won't know their grades until ET tomorrow morning. Just hope we get some good ones...

So how are you feeling? Excited?? :D


----------



## ACLIO

Short protocol is you basically go straight into stims no down regging. 

I'm excited but nervous I've waited so long to start and now its here. I feel abit in a daze lol

I've got my fingers crossed for you for ET xxxx

How did you find EC?


----------



## tickledpink

Thanks Aclio :hugs: I know exactly what you mean. We've been TTC for over 3 years and the Dr's kept saying yes, we'll refer you but then there was always one more test before they would sign the forms. Then they refused funding, so we went private and had to start all again. That was back in March and even then they had to delay it in April because they wanted DH to do a Karyotype test... I remember thinking, it will never happen. And now here I am, 17 hours away from ET!

EC wasn't too bad. I didn't know what to expect, and because it was a conscious sedation, I was imagining all sorts of things. DH wasn't allowed in with me, but the team were so kind and making jokes and I was quite drowsy but still remember laughing at something. I think it was my anaesthetist... I remember talking about where i work (amazon) and they started talking about ordering online. he said he didn't really like it but wanted a badge that he saw, so he bought it for £1.50... and charged it to his credit card £1.50 :laugh2: Anyways, I'm babbling... EC was fine. It was a little uncomfortable when they go in to each ovary but that was it, no pain! Even now, I get the odd little twinge, almost like a stitch if I move suddenly or bend down...


----------



## ACLIO

EC is the one thing I'm dreading. My HSG was really painful so I'm really worried. The nurse who I saw at injection training was really nice and said if you need more drugs ask for more drugs. If it hurts tell them. So I'm hoping I can ask for plenty of drugs lol

I know what you mean about the waiting we start TTC before we got married and we've been married a year now so we've been ttc for 2 years. People just don't understand what its like. I get so frustrated my DH sister wants more kids and I just know thats if she isn't up the buff already she's going to be soon. I just feel like its rubbing salt into the wounds. Everyone keeps saying ohhh you'll be next for kids, are you trying.. Mind your own god dam business I feel like shouting lol 

How many days have your eggies been fertilizing?


----------



## tickledpink

My HSG was painful too and I had THE worst period pain ever when they did it... she said I might get a little bit of cramping when they started. A little????? I thought I was going to pass out and I was sweating so much. She said they could stop at any time but I was like 'no, just do it and get it over with' lol. Seriously though, EC will be a walk in the park compared to the HSG. It hurt more putting the needle in the back of my had for the meds than the actual procedure. Are you having a conscious sedation too?

My brother and his wife have been TTC longer than us and have had 4 failed attempts at IVF so if we do get a BFP it's going to be hard for the whole family... Me and DH have been together for just over 11 years but only got married in September so of course we got the usual... so when are you going to try for kids? I wanna do more than shout... a poke in the eye would be a good start lol 

As for my eggies, EC was yesterday morning so not long... and we're doing a 2 day transfer.

Easier said than done, but don't worry about EC :hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

ohhh that is going to be a tricky one for you with your brother. You have been together for along time though so I'm sure they will be happy for you.

I'm wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Got a question for you ladies that have had EC... did you feel bloated afterwards? I was fine yesterday but now my tummy seems to have got really big and I feel a little bloated. I'm not in any pain and I don't feel sick, nothing! Just the tummy and bloatedness and beginning to get a little worried.... I suppose it's only natural after what my insides went through yesterday...


----------



## ACLIO

tickled - I have read other ladies that have had EC that bloatedness is a side effect. As long as its not painful you'll be fine. I think I read someone felt better after having rennies x


----------



## tickledpink

Thanks Aclio :hugs: Glad to know! Not in any pain but even DH commented on how my tummy looks a little blaoted. I suppose i should mention it tomorrow just incase.


----------



## ACLIO

Yeah, it wouldn't hurt to tell them. They might be able to to recommend something else. Good luck for tomorrow, make sure you let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## tickledpink

Yep, don't worry. I'll be back... I feel like I've set up camp in this thread just lately :laugh2:


----------



## Rosie06

Wow tickled fantastic result on the ec and fertilization you too tory, feel for you havng to wait until aug but its for your safety but still great result!!

tickled is your dh going in with you? et is a walk in the park compared to ec! dont worry about bloatedness totally normal i looked like i had a bowling ball up my top!!!

Ive had absolutley no symtoms whats so ever just the odd cramp but normally ive moved or twisted funny......however tonight i had some pink on toilet roll????


----------



## tickledpink

Yes DH is allowed in with me this time, so he's coming in!!! Thanks for the reassurance, I was imagining all sorts of things and thinking they might delay ET. And the pink sounds promising!!! :happydance: How many days till you test??


----------



## cazd

Heya girlies. Just dropping in cos it must betesting time soon!

I'm still in hospital with severe ohss. Theyve drained 5 litres of fluid out of me so far and I'm hopin when the un-clamp me today I'll get rid of the rest. 
It's been a crazy week... I've been in since sunday and I was really struggleing to breathe before they put the drain in. But I'm lucky I had every symptom but the runs!

Girls... If you start to feel uncomfortable with bloating and it's not going away... Please do get it checked out!

P.s. My hcg doubled in 2 days but they're not doin any more pg tests.
I'm gonna get oh to bring my cb digis in tomorrow and well do our own tests to confirm it!
K... Just gonna go back and see what's been goin on with u guys xxx


----------



## cazd

Pink!!!! 12 fertilized :shock: that's fantastic!
Good luck for the transfer. Are you gonna have any frozen if you can?

Aclio... I had the sedation for my egg collection and I hardly remember a thing!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Tickled and Tory - wow, 12 and 13 fertilised! That is an amazing result!

Tory, obviously still a very disappointing cycle because of the cancellation. Hopefully the fact you have so many embies gives you a bit of a silver lining.

Tickled, I had a bit of bloating after EC - it lasted for about 3 days. I wouldn't worry about it too much, but do keep an eye on it. There are some symptoms to look out for, like if you feel sick or have trouble weeing - if you don't have those, then I think you can assume it's just a bit of gas and bloating from the EC.

Clussy, you have done really well with your 9 too! What a fertile bunch of eggs and sperm everybody has! Can't wait to hear how you get on with your ET tomorrow. I am thinking pregnant thoughts for you!

ACLIO, how exciting that you get to start today! How did you go with your first stim injection??

Rosie, yayyyy for pink cm! That's a great sign!!!! My fingers are crossed for you honey. I have been inspecting for days, hoping to see some pink, but nothing!

Cazd, what an ordeal you have had. I can't believe they have taken 5 litres of fluid out of you - that is nuts! Great to hear your hcg levels are rising though, yay!

As for me... feeling SUPER tired today, but that's pretty much it for symptoms. Tiny bit of cramping yesterday, but nothing to write home about. I'm trying to stay positive and hoping the next week goes fast.

lots of love and babydust xxx


----------



## ACLIO

cazd - glad your starting to feel better. You have been through it all bless you.

Good Luck Tickled xxxx

It was my first morning of injections this morning. It was not bad at all. I was abit nervous loading the pen cos I didn't want to get anything wrong. I did use an ice cube just in case. The actual injection surprisingly didn't hurt YIPPPPEEEEEE. Full steam ahead now


----------



## tickledpink

I'm back and officially PUPO!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: We had two grade 2's put back and could only freeze four grade 2's. We've no idea what grades the remaining six were but they said they don't freeze grade 3 and 4's... Taking it easy now... They gave us a couple of pics, one of the embies before they went in and one after. Just got to sort out my new avi now :haha:

Caz, are you feeling any better yet? Have they given you any idea of when you can go home?? Hopefully it won't be too much longer :hugs:

Glad you're off to a good start, Aclio!!

MrsJA, the bloating seems to have eased off a lot thank goodness. I mentioned it this morning and they seemed fine about it, said it was perfectly normal...

Ok, going to have some food now... DH's off to work shortly. I never thought I would say this but I can't wait! He won't let me do a thing and keeps saying 'put your feet up'! If he had his way, i would be tied to this sofa for the next two weeks.


----------



## ACLIO

tickled - thats great news xxxxx I'd make the most of your DH wanting you to rest. You should be putting your feet up. Good luck with your 2ww I've got everything crossed for you. How was the ET did you feel anything? x


----------



## tickledpink

Didn't feel a thing!!!!! A smear test is worse!!!!!!! I did have problems with my bladder though lol. They were all set to start and I had to use the loo... she said I could only do 'a little bit' because if I empty completely it will change the position of the uterus. So i had to stop myself... I was doing fine up until they started pressing on my tummy again, to scan everything. Just done my first pessary and had a lie down... you're right, Aclio. I should be making the most of it :hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

tickled - love your new pic xxx

Just a quick question for anyone. Did you take headaches tablets whilst at injection stage. It was my first injection this morning and I've got a splitting headaches this afternoon but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to take anything?


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

Thanks girls for all your support. Went to the hospital today to give me a drug to calm my hormones down pretty standard stuff. Feel a bit better and not so bloated. Will know on Monday how many eggs made it to blastcycst stage. I know FET has a slightly lower success rate as fresh cycle but my doctor said due to the fact that all were frozen and not two taken out for the fresh cycle got a good chance. Hopefully a good number make it to this stage. Don't think I could have anymore dissapointment.

I will be watching you all closely xxxx


----------



## brumbar

Aclio, i didn't take anything.....but that's me! drink plenty of water-it helps a lot! 2-3 l per day. If it gets bad, i think you can take a paracetamol. i personally avoid iboprufen as i read somewhere that it's not good for fertility.... X good luck hun!


----------



## tickledpink

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you, Tory. :hugs:

Aclio, all the way through my treatment, I've been told to take nothing but Paracetamol and avoid Ibuprofen and Aspirin.


----------



## ACLIO

Thank you. I've had at least 2 litres of water today. I did have to have a paracetomol earlier and get into bed after work. My head was pounding, its still not completly gone. I'm only on day 1 of injections and I've got headaches already :(


----------



## tickledpink

Maybe they will ease up as times goes on... I know it's slightly different but my leg used to come in a rash for the first few days of taking Buserelin injections. It soon stopped :)


----------



## ACLIO

I hope its just cos its the first day. fingers crossed

How are you feeling tickled? xxx


----------



## tickledpink

I'm feeling fine, Aclio!! I was a little bit tired earlier so I took a nap but apart from that... totally normal. Except every now and then i get up and think, did i get up too quickly, did i do something i shouldn't have, should I be lifting this jug of water, should i be bending down? DH has got me questioning everything i do. I tell ya, I'm getting paranoid. I'm going to be a nervous wreck at the end of two weeks :laugh2:


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls and Tickledpink, Bless you take it easy next two weeks, I will be thinking of everyone and especially you as If my had happened it would of been on the same day as yours. You put your feet up for both of us. I think I am as nervous as you for the next two weeks.

I will know Monday how many embryos they frezeed.


----------



## tickledpink

I'm getting used to DH's constant fussing... it's quite nice :p It's just so hard sitting here and looking at a house that needs tidying up. And we've got all the windows open because it's so warm and there's dust everywhere. Oh well, I have a damn good excuse as to why the house is a mess. 

Hope you get a good number of frosties, Tory :hugs: Will be they be calling you or do you have to go and see them?


----------



## Blue12

Hi Ladies,

I know that June is very close to over - but is it too late for me to join? Today is my 5th day of DR with lupron. I joined the July thread originally because my EC and ET will be then and my 2ww, but I am DR in June. 

I have been stopping in here once and a while to read. Congrats Caz (hope you are feeling better soon). Tory sorry to hear that you are having to wait for FET - but fingers crossed that you get many great frosties. Tickledpink hope your 2ww wait goes quickly - love that your dh is taking good care of you. ACLIO congrats on starting your stim injections - hope your headaches ease up. My headaches are making me crazy too.

:dust:


----------



## tickledpink

Good to have you onboard, Blue! :D I was like you, I was a bit of a lurker over on the May thread because that's when I started DR. Most people were on stims or their 2WW when I started. DH is being wonderful, but then he's always been like that... be lost without him :) He even offered to do my injections for me because I hate the needles. Anyways, good luck!!!!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Tickled, congrats on being pupo!!!!!:happydance: Great that DH is fussing over you too - make the most of it!

Blue, welcome to the thread and good luck with the cycle!

There's not much to report at my end... I'm now 9 days past transfer and nervously counting down til Friday's blood test. Still not much going on symptom wise, except for the enormous BB's and the tiredness - which are also pretty standard PMS ones for me.

So the wait continues...!

How's everybody else doing?? xxx


----------



## Rosie06

girls need some advise my hcg shot was on the 14th do you think it should be out of my system by now its been 13days??? im soooooooo dying to test but not sure if it will be out of my system arghhhhhh this 2ww is driving me insane!!!!


----------



## Clussy

Hi Chickies!

I'd love to fast forward even just a pinch to catch up to most of you already well on your way to testing!

We're going in for the ET tomorrow at Noon EST. The Dr. called yesterday to let us know that of the 9 eggies that fertilized, 7 are at 7+ cell stage and one is lagging behind. One is up at 9 cells, 3 at 8 and 4 at 7 so we're looking really good for a good number of them to reach the Blastocyst stage for the day 5 transfer. The Dr.'s going to put in the 2 strongest ones and then I join you all in the PUPO stage! Woot! In preparation (I'm trying to will this) for pregnancy, I went and treated myself to highlights and a cute cut yesterday. I figure I won't be dying my hair for the first few months so might as well treat myself to a proper salon visit. :smug:

MrsJA and Rosie, you're just a very few days away from testing! By about mid-week you'll know. How very exciting! :test:

Cazd, have you tested yet (aside from the initial test at the hospital)? Have your levels doubled over more?

Tickled, sounds like your hubby's giving you some much needed (through this whole process) pampering. Good on you!

Tory, here's hoping many of your sweet embies make it to blastocyst!

Aclio, hope your headaches ease up. Before you know it, you'll be going in for EC.

Welcome to the thread Blue! hope your DR'ing goes smoothly and many good fertility vibes out your way!

Hope all are wrapping up the weekend on a proper relaxing note.


----------



## tickledpink

Rosie06 said:


> girls need some advise my hcg shot was on the 14th do you think it should be out of my system by now its been 13days??? im soooooooo dying to test but not sure if it will be out of my system arghhhhhh this 2ww is driving me insane!!!!

Rosie, what was your dosage for the HCG shot? I remember reading somewhere online that if you did a 10,000 IU dose, (I know I did with Pregnyll), it reduces by 1000 unit per day... so in theory it should be out of your system within 10 days... So test, if you dare :winkwink:

That's great news on your eggs, Clussy! And good luck with ET tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## lolalulu

Hi Girls..I love how this thread is moving along....sorry I have not posted..work work work!! I did write a post yesterday and when I hit send I had error and lost it and of course I was off to one of my jobs..lol! Just woke from a nap and off to work again. I have not forgotten that you asked about symptoms MrsJA.... I promise to post later! Sending lots & lots of love, happiness, sticky vibes, and baby dust!!! xo


----------



## ACLIO

clussy - good luck for tomorrow xxx

Touch wood the headaches have easied off now. I have been dinking at least 2 litres of water a day. DH keeps saying my boobs have been blown up which i don't mind lol just wish it was just them and not my tummy. 3 days in and I'm already a comfy clothes girl. Oh well if I get my BFP it will all be woth it x


----------



## Rosie06

it was pregnyl 10000 tickled i done a test about 5days ago and there was still a faint pink line i was a bit sneaky this morning and done one and i still had a line aboutthe same darkness as the one last week so im a little confused i really dont want to get my hopes up my official test date is not till the 4th july but gonna test on saturday because well bit of story but we won a prize at our local indian restaurant to have them come and cook a meal for your ffamily and the only date we could all agree on was 4th this was well beforewe knew about our test date hence the saturday then at least if its bad news the worst of my mood will be over with on the sat if that makes sense???

im away tomorrow and wil have no internet access dont know what im gonna do with no googleing!!!!

im hoping to see loads of good newss in this thread when i get back though!!


----------



## Blue12

Good luck everyone!!!

When I did my iui, I did a 10,000 hcg shot and it was out of my system in 4 days.

:dust:


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

Rosie, I hear you - I'm really starting to struggle with the wait too! What day is your beta? Mine is not til Friday, so still a ways to go.

All I want to do at work is surf the net for internet success stories and stare out the window, but I think that actually makes it worse. :) 

I'm not going to test early because I would hate to get a BFN and I know this sounds a bit crazy but I kind of can't even imagine what a BFP would look like! All I have ever seen is BFN after BFN so HPT's kind of do my head in.

My symptoms remain almost non-existent, except for the tiredness and the huge bb's. Interestingly my bb's don't hurt which IS unusual for me. They are usually about to jump off my chest at this point - lol! I am trying not to read too much into it given that everything is out of whack from the IVF drugs...

Clussy, so excited for your ET tomorrow - good luck honey!! It sounds like your embies are coming along really nicely! Good thinking on the colour and cut - I hope it makes you feel better while you sit out the 2WW too!

Lola, ACLIO, tickled, Blue - hope you guys are great xxxxx


----------



## cazd

Hey guys. I did a test 2 days after my trigger shotand it came up very faint.
I tested again this morning and it's still quite faint - 20dpo.
Buy hey... A lines a line.

Aclio... I moved into baggy clothes when the bloating got bad... A few days after et.
But... That was my only symptom of ohss.. No sickness, no runs... Nothing.
Just be vigilent cos it nearly killed me!

Good luck with testing girls... Not long now xxx


----------



## ACLIO

I don't feel too bad today touch wood. I start my second injections tomorrow so that will be 2 in the morning. I'm not looking forward to this one as its the proper needle one :wacko:


----------



## ACLIO

cazd - are you still in hospital? How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## cazd

Soz... Just reread my post and I meant it to say...
I tested 2 days after the trigger shot and it was v faint so surely over a week down the line it should be out of your system so a little :test: should work!

Aclio... Good luck for tomorrow. Is that the stims starting? 

I'm still in hospital and stable and I'm draining fluid still but feeling loads better.
Pg tests are comin up positive but they're still v faint. And I don't have any symptoms except for no af. Think I'll be in denial till I get darker lines... Or 3-4 weeks on my cb digi...


----------



## Clussy

Hi there Chickies, Well, I'm on the 2WW train along with many of you now. All went great today. They put back in 2 great embies, one grade A and one B and went straight to the acupuncturist afterwards. Was on the couch all day watching True Blood Season 2 DVD's and I agree that it sure is great to be taken care of fully by DH so that the only focus was on relaxing. ahhhh. :thumbup:

Cazd, hope we see a next post from you letting us know that you are out of the hospital and doing better w/the OHSS.

Here's hoping there are a good amount of cascading BFP's coming round the corner for all.

Cheers and hugs to all!


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

Clussy, yayyyyyy you are PUPO! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Great work on the acupuncture and couch session, it sounds like you are all set! I'm sending you truckloads of stickiness!

Caz, I can't believe you are still in hospital. Have they told you when they think you might be discharged?

ACLIO, good luck with the next round of injections!

I am still struggling on with this 2WW and trying really hard not to get my hopes up too much for Friday. The fact that my bb's are not sore is really unusual, but like I said yesterday I'm trying not to read too much into it (except that I kind of am... lol!)

Hope everybody else is great xxxx


----------



## cazd

Mrs... If it's any help... I'm 20dpo and I've got eff-all symptoms. The only indicator is consistent bfps.
@@s aren't even sore and that's a supposed sign of progesterone!

Is anyone else using crinone gel? It goes hard in yr foof after you squirt it in and honestly... I'm struggling to get more in!
The ivf clinic said it's normal and it should all come out it a big clump soon :shock:

well yes... Ohss sucks and I'm not gettin any better. Hopefully as the hormones settle so will the ohss but it's just a waiting game. Could be the whole of my first tri yet!!!

Sooo... Mays thread was really unlucky but hopefully the bfps will start rolling soon. 
Mrs... Are you next to test then? On friday?


----------



## ACLIO

Mrs - It's not long now I've got my fingers crossed for you xx

Clussy - I hope the 2ww isn't too bad for you. Try and keep busy xx

Cazd - Sorry I can't help you on the crinone gel xx

I started my second injection today, to be honest it wasn't too bad. The bloody pen hurt this morning though, I don't know what happened but I've got a nice bruise on my stomach.


----------



## tickledpink

Congrats on being PUPO, Clussy!! :wohoo::wohoo: A Grade A and B is fab! :thumbup:

No idea about the Crinone gel, Caz. Never heard of it until you mentioned it. What's it supposed to do? Is it the same as the Utrogestan pessaries? Hope you're feeling a lot better now.

Quick question... EC was Wednesday and ET was Friday. DH is telling me I'm 4dpo but I thought I was 6dpo :wacko: Never have been any good at all these abbreviations and working dates out... :blush: 

Aclio, I kept getting bruises on my leg... the nurse said it's nothing to worry about. It's simply where you've hit a blood vessel :winkwink:

Had a bit of cry when I went to bed last night... I've convinced myself that I'm not pregnant. I don't feel any different apart from feeling tired on and off through out the day (but I'm sitting around the house all day so I'm getting bored) and sore boobs on Saturday. I've got another 12 days until I can test and I'm going mad. Paying for ICSI is all well and good but there's no guarantee it will work and I don't think this has... I keep thinking I'll be like my SIL, with four failed IVF attempts. I'm afraid my PMA has done a runner :coffee: Anyone else feeling like this? :shrug:


----------



## ACLIO

tickled - come on its not over till the fat lady sings. Come on girl cheer up. Look at cazd posts she's not had many symptoms but she's had a faint BPF. Not every gets symptoms remember. You could be one of the lucky ladies that don't get morning sickness etc You need to try and plan things to do. Meet up with your girl friends, meals out with your DH. Our nurse told my DH that it was his job to make sure I'd be relaxed on the 2ww romantic meals, weekend break if you could. The most important thing she said was to stay away from people who stress you out. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Thanks Aclio :hugs: DH is doing his best to keep me upbeat, but I'm worried that I'm only setting myself up for a bigger disappointment. We have talked about going down to the coast for the day and my parents have even offered to treat us to stay in a hotel overnight. Definitely keeping away from people who stress me out, which is just about everyone at the moment, apart from DH. Really enjoying the peace and quiet and not having to worry about work. Thanks again xxx


----------



## Tory123

Hi Everyone

Looking good for the June thread.

I had 4 embroyes frozen, 2 really good, 1 average and 1 ok. My clinic grade them different and the good ones got CC . When I asked about the grading the best get AA so I said that they obviously would of liked to see AA. They said they have really strict critea and near impossible to get an AA. I suppose have to take their word for it. I have got my next appointment on the 6th July, most of you will be in the first tri by then xxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Girlies
Well I'm back from Glastonbury and wow what a lot of reading there was to catch up on!!

Pink, congrats on being PUPO!!!! Woohoo!!! Your hubbie sounds lovely, make the most of all of this pampering! Hope you're feeling a bit more relaxed, lots of TLC needed for you! :happydance:

Lolalulu CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! :yipee:
That is just wonderful news!! Has it sunk in yet?? I can't even imagine how amazing that must feel, let's hope it's a sign of lot's of BFPs to come!! 

Tory, Oh hun I am so sorry your cycle had to be abandoned, I actually know exactly how crushing that feels as exactly the same thing happened to me in my cycle last month. I was absolutely devastated. Hope you have amazing news on your Blastos today and all I can say is your FET will be here in no time and if you want to know anything I am slap bang in the middle of mine now so should be able to help!! :hugs:

Blue, welcome!! :hi: and the best of luck for this cycle! 

Hey Mrs JA!! and congratulations on your being PUPO!!! :dance:
My best friend has just found out she's pregnant and her only symptoms are massive boobs and being super tired. Keeping everything crossed for you, not long now!!

Cazd you poor poor thing!! Hope they are treating you nicely. That sounds great about the continued positive tests. Hope they let you get home soon. :hug: 

Aclico, woohoo for getting started with the injections!!! :headspin: Everything will start moving soooo quickly now, you'll be at transfer before you know it!

Clussy, you're PUPO!!! Yeeehaaaa!!! and with 2 blastos, that's incredible, hope the next couple of weeks go quickly for you!!

Rosie, congrats on being PUPO too!! Woohooooo!!! 
not long for you now either and the pink sounds rather exciting!!

Hi to everyone else!!
xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

ooops sorry Tory, just seen your last post! 4 frozen embies is fantastic!! Hope all goes well at your next appointment, it really helps to keep things moving.
xx


----------



## tickledpink

Good to see you back, SB! How was Glastonbury? Apart from being hot... and how are you feeling?

And good news on the 4 frosties, Tory!! Never heard of that grading system before... And July 6th isn't long to wait. It's only a week away. :)

I'm feeling a little more positive this evening. Still feeling tired as usual, but I'm putting that down to it being hot and sitting on my bum 24/7 :haha: I've been on knicker watch and haven't seen any signs of IB but I know not every woman has it. But I have been feeling a little lightheaded and queasy late at night. And I've been getting a lot of twinges in my sides. I wasn't sure it if it was my ovaries shrinking after all the stimms :blush: But they seem to be a little more frequent. Also been getting a weird sort of twinge right where my tummy button is... very weird. Also been going to the bathroom more than usual... but then I've been drinking loads because it's been so hot... ARGH! I refuse to do any more symptom spotting!!! ](*,)

11 days and counting....


----------



## MrsJA

Hey guys,

Not doing so great at all today.

DH and I had a big fight last night. Not one but TWO couples who are close friends of ours announced their pregnancies yesterday. I was telling him how I felt about that and he said something I didn't like, so I yelled at him and then he yelled back. 

I'm pumped full of IVF drugs which is making me a bi!tch to be around, and I'm so emotional. I cried so much last night I haven't been able to bring myself to go into the office yet because my eyes are all puffy :(

And to top it all off this morning I have started to spot. It's too late for IB so I can only conclude that this is the other kind of spotting.

Sorry about the miserable post, I just have nothing good to say today :sad2:

Tickled, hope you are hanging in there. Summer nice to see you back. Hope everybody else is doing good xx


----------



## Clussy

I'm so sorry to hear you had such a crummy and emotional evening, MrsJA. I know we can all relate to the massive amounts of hormones that have been pumped into us causing us to feel much more sensitive about sore spots than usual, especially at the news of 2 close friends suddenly becoming pregnant. Coming from the perspective of trying for so long and being in such a sensitive spot w/the 2WW, that's kind of devastating. :dohh:

I got totally bummed this evening too after the clinic called to let us know that none of the remaining 7 embies made it to blastocyst stage to freeze so it's these magic embies in me or start from scratch. The Mister suggested it not being a big deal and to just not worry about things that are out of my control but that's just not good enough. Unfortunately, our DH's can try to sympathize but they truly don't understand how hopped up we are from the pills and injections. 

I do hope he is able to cool off as well and come back to home base w/a renewed sense of peace for you two to hash it out and be back to right.:hugs2:


----------



## Clussy

Summer Breeze, welcome back! Are you stimming at this point or down regging? How you feeling?


----------



## cazd

Pink... Cramps and twinges is a good thing. Just 1 week to go xxx
mrs... So sorry about the spotting but it ain't over till it's over. Keep us posted? :hugs:
clussy... It's such a shame that they didn't make it to blast for freezing but... You do have the best chance of all of us with those embryos you're carrying.

Keep going ladies xxxxx


----------



## MrsJA

I'm pretty sure it's all over now ladies.. it's more than a bit of spotting at this point.

I can't stop crying, I am absolutely devastated :(

I feel like an idiot for getting my hopes up about this cycle. On the weekend I was about two seconds away from buying this little baby top that says "I love my daddy" to give to my DH in case we got a positive BT on Friday.

What a loser....

Clussy, sorry to hear about your frosties. Really hope you don't need them honey :hugs:


----------



## tickledpink

I'm sorry you had a bad day, MrsJA and I know 'bad' is an understatement. It's understandable that you reacted the way you did to DH after receiving news like that. We all know how stressful this is and you're right, the drugs don't help. And are you really certain that this cycle is a bust? Is there no hope?? How many dpo are you? I've no idea how you must be feeling, but I'll be keeping fingers crossed that it's still possible for you and DH :hugs:

Sorry to hear about your frosties, Cluusy but like MrsJA said, I'm sure you won't need them in the end and the two currently residing at the 'Clussy Resort & Spa' will do you proud :D Love your siggy lol.

Went to the Docs this morning and she didn't have any problem signing me off work until July 9th so now I can relax a little longer. Still feeling a little more positive than the last few days although I've got terrible wind today and what feels like indigestion. Felt queasy while sitting in the Docs surgery and have still got this twingy/itching sensation around my tummy button...

How's everyone else getting on??


----------



## ACLIO

tickled - Do you do anything different whilst on stimms etc. I keep reading about milk and pineapple juice but it's very conflicting. I'm having a balanced diet with lots and lots of water. I'm getting fed up of the injections now though, I just feel like a human pin cushion. The hormones are all kicking in cos DH has mentioned I've been snapping. I've had one of of those days today when I just wanted to stay curled up in bed instead of being here at work :(


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi everyone
Tickled, ooh that does all sound promising, keep us posted won't you!

Clussy, really sorry to hear that about your frosties, I guess that's the risk taken when going to blasto but if they hadn't have done that you maybe wouldn't have ended up with these 2 strong fighters you have inside you now. Keeping everything crossed for you.

I am on an FET cycle and am currently stimming, but all that I'm doing is taking oestrogen tablets to build up the womb lining. I go tomorrow morning for a scan to see if my womb lining is thick enough and if it is I will be looking at my very first ET on Monday, eeek!!!

MrsJA :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I was so sad to hear how down you sounded in your posts. My best friend has just told me she's pregnant and I completely and utterly know how you feel about that, unfortunately our DH's can never truly feel it too so they do often say the wrong thing and given our situation, being pumped full of drugs, more often than not people never say "the right thing". I do hope things are ok between the 2 of you now, you need each other more than ever right now.
As for the spotting, like everyone else has said I am praying that things aren't over just yet, if the worst does happen, please remember we are all here for you. 

Sending lots of love & hugs to everyone xx


----------



## tickledpink

I don't think I did anything different while on stimms, Aclio. I don't like milk with anything, even tea... so I drink lemon tea or green tea. As for pineapple juice, I have a friend from Malaysia who has always told me to steer clear of pineapple until the pregnancy is over. I've no idea if it's old wives tale or is significant but I can live without it for a few months... assuming I get a BFP. Human pin cushion is a good analogy lol. Are you getting many bruises? I've got a tiny small yellow dot on my leg but they're all gone now. I felt incredibly tired and just wanted to sleep... so I slept as and when I felt I needed to. I found it was always a hour or two after taking my injections though, so I'm not sure if it's related. Roughly how long have you got left to go?


----------



## ACLIO

I've got a big bruise on my stomach from the other day. Upto then I wasn't doing too bad with injections, all of a sudden they are starting to get uncomfortable. I think I've got another 4 days of injections unless they decide different tomorrow when I have my scan and bloods. I hope there all cooking nicely. 

I'm like you with regards to milk and pineapple etc. I'm not a big milk drinker and I've read pineapple is good then its not good so I decided not to risk it and stick to water.


----------



## lolalulu

Hey Ladies...so much going on! Mrs...so sorry to hear you are down. Yes the meds really do a tune on our bodies and the meds linger for quite a while. Please stay positive until your beta...I ended up taking a test 7dp5dt and it was negative..I really got down. My cramps were so bad like AF was on her way..kept running to the bathroom...to check..it was horrible! Even went in day early for beta(9dp5dt) so I would not be sad at work on thurs(I bartend and could not bear to put that happy face on)..and when they called on wed I had positive beta..I was in shock!! So I am saying to you and all...don't give up until you know for sure....we put our bodies through sooo much...and don't need the extra stress!

Sending +++++++++ thoughts, sticky vibes, love, happiness and baby dust to all!!! xoxo


----------



## tickledpink

Lola... anyone, could you explain the dp/dpt to me? I understand it's days past ovulation or transfer in our case, but still confused on numbers... I had EC on 23rd and ET on 25th... so does that mean I'm 5dpt? :blush: Sorry for sounding totally clueless :haha: I blame the heat...


----------



## lolalulu

hey Tickled...yes you have it...today would be 5dp2dt. It is all so very confusing..heat or no heat..lolol!!


----------



## tickledpink

Thanks, Lola! I wasn't sure and the nurse confused me a little on Friday for ET when she said the embies were 2 days... and I might experience spotting at day 5 or 6, so sometimes early next.... meaning this week. Oh well, back on knicker watch :haha: Thanks again


----------



## MrsJA

Thanks for your kind words girls, I don't know what I would do without you.

AF has arrived in full force - there are no ifs, buts or maybes and I'm certainly not looking to kid myself about IB.

DH and I are taking care of each other and the fight is forgotten, but I am so sad. I'm going to take a couple of days off work, I can't face it. I am probably also going to take a couple of days off posting, but I will be watching out and I am so hoping that we see some great outcomes for Rosie, Tickled, Clussy, Summer and ACLIO.

xxxxx


----------



## Clussy

I'm so sorry, MrsJA. All this built up hope topped with heeps of hormones can't possibly help any. I hope your DH and you take good care of each other the next few days and help each other refuel your hope to keep on keeping on.

You're in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## lolalulu

MrsJA...so sorry sweetie to you and hubby. Find comfort in one another and know we are all here for you. Sending ((((((hugs)))))) my friend.


----------



## lolalulu

MrsJA...so sorry sweetie to you and hubby. Find comfort in one another and know we are all here for you. Sending ((((((hugs)))))) my friend.


----------



## ACLIO

mrsja - I'm thinking of you. You do right taking some time off for yourself. I hope yr DH is looking after you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ACLIO

I've just got back from the clinic. I've had my scan and bloods done. They didn't go all thorugh everyones size as I have a few with having PCOS My Left has about 14 folices the biggest being 12 the rest are smaller. My right has around 12 a few 10's and smaller. Alot of them have alot of growing to do. I've had to have bllods cos they want to keep an eye on my levels as I'm at higher risk of geeting OSSH. I've got to phone back this afternoon for my results.

How is everyone else doing? Most of you are in your 2ww now so I feel like I'm dragging behind. Lots of sticky:dust::dust::dust: to you all xxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Mrs JA I'm so sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
So glad you've taken some time off, be good to yourself and let your DH drown you in TLC and we're here if you want to vent.
Sending you loads of love your way xxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Aclio
We may not be too far apart in the 2 week wait, I have been for my scan this morning, great news is the fluid hasn't returned but my womb lining isn't thick enough yet, (I'm on a FET cycle) only 6-7 mm so I have to continue on the same dose and go back for a scan Tuesday. If all is good to go then my ET will be later next week. Have they given you any idea of when yours will be??
xx


----------



## ANGEL223

So sorry mrsja - i heart breaks for you. There are no words that will comfort you. Take time to get strong and keep fighting!


----------



## ACLIO

Summer - I'm so glad I'm not on my own :happydance::happydance: We could be never near.

Did you suffer with OSSH?

They think EC will be next week fingers crossed. My next scan is sat. If I was a text book case it should be tuesday but I'm never text book lol They have to keep an eye on me with me having so many folices so I have a feeling the bloatedness is going to get worse :wacko: I think the lady sai my lining was 10 but not sure I've forgot already, I told DH to make a note on his phone. I\ve had today off cos I'm so exhusted. I've been in bed for a few hours sleeping

xxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls,

I just wanted to say thanks again for how wonderful and supportive everybody has been to me over the past few days. It has helped me more than I can tell you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

So a little update...

I had to go in for my beta this morning, knowing already what the result was going to be, because I've been bleeding for 2 days - but unfortunately I didn't get the straightforward negative I was expecting.

It's come back positive but really, really low (5.) Which means I've got to go back for a follow up BT on Monday - but my expectation is that the beta will be back to 0 by then.

I haven't decided yet whether this makes things worse or not? I am probably either way. It does mean we're in limbo over the weekend anyway, which isn't great.

Having said that, I think it's extremely unlikely that my HCG will double and that I will get good news on Monday - so this isn't really limbo. I think it's just another wait, followed by another kick in the guts!

Summer and ACLIO, it's great to see you guys moving along!!

Clussy hope you are taking good care of yourself and those precious embies.

Lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## ACLIO

MrsJA - You are being put through it Hun. It's still 50/50 though there is still a chance. I so hope its good news for you I really do. Try and keep as busy as you can and make sure your DH is looking after you xxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Blimey MrsJA, I really do feel for you, like Aclio says try and keep yourself busy and be good to each other. Will be thinking of you both lots over the weekend and Monday xxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Aclio
Mine wasn't OHSS but they think the fluid was caused by the very high dose of stims I was on, sounds like everything flared up but so far so good things are behaving!!
Well, keep me posted on how things develop wont you, looks like we may transfer around the same time!
xxxx


----------



## tickledpink

I'm so, so sorry to hear your news, MrsJA. Double whammy :wacko: Do you know what happens next, or will you have to wait until you've had your second beta. Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## ACLIO

Summer - looks like we'll be 2ww buddies then, everyone else will have there BFP by then. I've told DH to make sure to organises lots of things to do in the 2ww. I'm going to take time off to rest after ET but the nurse has told him to keep me occupied. I'm feeling sorry for him already, cos I'm not the most patient of people lol

Tickled - how are you feeling?

I feel abit better today. I think I needed yesterday off to recharge. I'm just so tired all the time. I can't have lie in tomorrow either I'm at the clinic for 8.30 for another scan. Fingers crossed there getting bigger xx


----------



## Clussy

MrsJA, I'm sorry for the heartache you're going through. Here's hoping for warmth and comfort to surround you and keep you positive for the future.

I was a big dummy last night and thought it'd be fun to POAS. Moronic... I mean, I was 4 dpt (granted a 5dt) and of course I got a negative and let it bum me out. Then did some reading and found this info:
This is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
HPT

That helped chill me out a bit and throw it back out to fate and the powers that be. Not in my control right now but I sure would love a remote control to fast forward to next Wednesday already for my first beta. I'd just like a tangible result either way already. This limbo really is tough on the emotions and makes your mind reel.

Hope all are finding some level of peace and hanging in there. 

Cazd, hope all's well w/you over there. Any chance you're out of the hospital yet?


----------



## tickledpink

Not quite sure how I'm feeling at the moment, Aclio. Mentally I'm up in the air... one day i feel positive and I really think it will work, the next... feel quiet weepy and I convince myself we're not that lucky to have a BFP first time. Physically I feel fine... tired more than usual, sore boobs now and then, queasy at odd times of the day, now getting a few spots appearing But all of that can be put down to the Progesterone. Haven't had any twinges since Wednesday now i think... 

Confession time... I also did a test, like you Clussy... 5dpt :haha: I wasn't expecting to see that second line, so I wasn't disappointed at all. I just had to POAS for the sake of it :haha: I'm now 7dpt... 9 days until I'm officially allowed to test. Your research makes interesting reading!! :thumbup:


----------



## ACLIO

Clussy and tickled - Your both very naughty girls. I know the temptation must be killing you but surely the wait is better than upsetting yourself with false negative. Come on its not long now xxxx


----------



## Rosie06

well girls im back after my break well needed though!

cazd seems like youve had a rigth time of it hope your getting better.

mrsja really dont know what to say hunny, just make sure you and dh are there for each other :hugs:

hope all you girls on 2ww are doing ok its a nightmare im glad we were away this week really!

its official i have become a POAS addict!!! .........so i got a slight line sun and mon, it got a bit darker on tues so decided to do a digi on wed then i was
12dp2dt so thats 14dpo? it came up PREGNANT 1-2 ive convinced myself its from trigger shot still which was 14th june??? been and bought 2digis today and going to do it in morn. Ive POAS everyday this week but they are just internet cheapies so not convinced they are right either!


----------



## tickledpink

OMG!!!!!!! Rosie, I REALLY hope it is BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The trigger shot should be well out of your system by now!!!!!!!!! Keeping everything crossed!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rosie06

Well girls i got my :bfp: this morn on hospital preg test and on a digi it says 2-3 cant believe it in shock but on:cloud9: just praying it sticks soooooooo excited:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ACLIO

Rosie- that's amazing, big congratulation wooohooooo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Congrats Rosie!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ACLIO

Sorry to go on a downer but I've had a terrible time at the clinic. The women that did my scan just couldnt be arsed. I was told the other day i had 14 on my left 12 on my right. My left had 1 big one 11 rest smaller and right 3 10's and lots smaler. Today she said i only had small ones on my left, I had to tell her i had a big one for her to actually look thats gone up to 13. My right she said 2 about 11. She then went on to say you have to have 3 minimum to go ahead so i'll very lucky if i do. Then to top it all off she said this is your first cycle we'll know more for next cycle. NEXT CYCLE!!!! we olny have one go on the nhs. I feel heart broken, i want to cry scream!!!!!!!


----------



## tickledpink

Are you due to have another scan, Aclio? I'm not sure if they do things differently with private treatment and the NHS but I didn't think I had enough big follies and would have to stay on stimms a little longer. But even though I was at risk of OHSS they went ahead, saying that by the time it came to it, they would be big enough. I would try not to worry too much... Cry and scream if it helps ;) I woke up this morning and had convinced myself, again, that it hasn't worked and had a good old cry. I feel a little better... But chin up, babe! If the nurse was as bad as she sounds then she could quite easily have missed the biggies!! You had to tell her what she was looking for! Sounds like she needs a kick up the a$$. xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Thanks tickled. I've been positive till now. Dh said he saw more last time the other nurse took her time and looked slowly. This one was a lady doctor though. 

Remember not everyone has signs no ones the same. Sounds like you need some spoiling from yr DH. I don't knowabout you but I've been snappy at DH he's trying so hard to keep me positive but it's hard to listen when he has a pair of balls and not ovaries. Bless him lol xx


----------



## Clussy

Congrats Rosie!!! That's such exciting news! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait to see your betas come back and sky rocket!

Aclio, I didn't have such a huge response this cycle either. I had many smaller follicles and just a couple larger ones but after a few days (and not sure if my acupuncture helped but it can't hurt) some of the other follicles caught up and they were surprised they were able to get 12 our and 9 of them fertilized. You never know so just keep thinking positively and willing your body to respond. Good Luck!:hugs:


----------



## lolalulu

Congrats Rosie..whoo hoo!!!!

Aclio...hang in there sweetie...sometimes we get the cranky rushed nurses/doctors. Your body will respond!!

Tickled..keep thinking ++++++++++! I also was convinced my cycle did not work. 

I had another beta yesyerday and told my number was good...5136!! So things are still going well. Hope you don't mind if I keep checking in I am scared to move over..maybe I will make the move soon. You are all in my thoughts!! Sending it all----baby dust, sticky vibes, love and happiness!! xo


----------



## ACLIO

lolalulu - thats great news, how far are you now? xxxxx

clussy - I was in a good mood when i found out thursday i had lots of folices i knew lots need to grow, i just thought they would. I'm just oping now that I had a crap doctor and I can prove her wrong and get lots of big folices. It's probably to late for accupunture for me now :(


----------



## cazd

That's awful about the sonographer! They're supposed to be helping you :gun:

rosie!!! Congrats!!!
So that's 3 of us so far is it? :happydance:

pink... When're you testing? 4 days time? Citing!


----------



## tickledpink

I'm only 8dpt Caz... they've told me not to test for 16 days... Sunday 11th. So I'm only half way... Got a horrible feeling that it hasn't worked though. I just don't think we're that lucky.

Anyways, how are you feeling? When are they letting you go home?


----------



## MrsJA

Rosie, OMG - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! This has to be the luckiest thread ever!!!
:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

Have you done your first beta yet?? If so, tell me what your number was... (I am beta obsessed at the moment :blush:)

ACLIO, sorry you had such a horrible experience with your scan. That doctor sounds really unsympathetic, I'm not surprised you wanted to scream! What day of stims are you up to now honey? 
I'm hoping and praying things start to move along for you more quickly :hugs:

Lola, your numbers sound great - nice going!!

cazd, good to see you! Are you out of the hospital now???

Clussy and tickled, I am thinking of you guys, my pupo friends.

As for me, I've stopped bleeding completely but I think that's just because I started taking the Crinone again after the clinic range me with the results on Friday. One more hurdle to get through tomorrow. I'm looking forward to closing this chapter so I can start thinking about FET later in the year.

lots of love and babydust xxxxxxx


----------



## ACLIO

Mrs- I hope you get some good news xxx

I'm on day 9. I'm back for another scan monday. I'm trying so hard to stay positive xx


----------



## Rosie06

thanks girls i just hope its a sticky one weve only told parents and grandparents we are all really close both our mams cried there eyes out! my gran hugged me so tight she nearly choked me and knocked her glasses off!!!

have to ring hospital on monday morn not sure if they do blood tests though i really want one i want ot know what my beta is make sure its going in right direction!

im not having many symptoms though except sore @@'s

caz how do you work out how many weeks you are after ivf is it just the same as lmp if it is that would mean im 5weeks today??? 

mrsja are you back for bloods tomorrow? i really hope its good news hun my fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one from me, to let you know that the beta came back negative :(

I was so anxious waiting for the phone to ring today, I got myself into a real state. It took them 5 hours to call, so it has just been a horrible day. 

It seems the pregnancy was already on it's way out when they did the test on Friday (which you could tell by that low HCG number.) The doctor thinks I will probably start bleeding again at some point over the next few days.

I'm actually doing OK.... I already did the crying bit last week. I just feel exhausted and like I really want a break. Which is good because that's exactly what we're going to do!

We have to take a break this cycle, so I'm looking forward to no more nasal sprays, injections or crazy hormones and just having some fun for a change.

Rosie, so sweet about you telling your folks - that's lovely.:hugs:

ACLIO, hope your little follies are doing their thing.

Clussy, how much longer til your beta?

lots of love girls xxxxx


----------



## ACLIO

I feel alot better today ladies. Just got back from my scan the lady was lvely. I told her what happened with the doctor and she said the doctors are not the best at scanning. The doctor saturday told me I would be lucky to get 3. Today I've got 12 above 10. 1 16 5 15's the rest 13 and 10. 

It just goes to show it doesn't hurt to ask if your not sure with what you've been told
xxx


----------



## MrsJA

sorry Tickled, meant to say I'm thinking of you too :hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

Mrs - I'm so sorry. I didn't see your post on my iphone before I posted. I'm so proud of you for being positive. I break sounds an excellent idea. Lots of time for your DH to spoil you and of course a few well deserved drinky poo's xxxx


----------



## tickledpink

No worries, MrsJA :hugs: It's nice to hear you sounding positive after everything that's happened. 

That's great news, Aclio!! 12 is bloomin brilliant!!!!! See! The other doctor just needed a kick up the a$$ :winkwink: I'm glad you've got someone who knows what they're doing this time :hugs:

I was bad a girl this morning... 10dpt and I did another test :rolleyes: Negative again... The clinic then phoned a couple of hours later just to see how I was and I told her I'd tested. She said it was way too early, that's why they give a date. Still not convinced it's worked. Apart from sore boobs every now and then, I haven't had any twinges since Wednesday last week, no sign of IB, and I'm feeling very weepy and irritable as if AF is on her way so I'm not holding out much hope...:cry:


----------



## ACLIO

tickled - naughty girl for giving in again!!!
Remember clussys post when she found the following in the net:
1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
HPT


----------



## tickledpink

Just couldn't help myself, Aclio :blush: Just noticed the expiry dates on the tests are 07/2010... They're only internet cheapies but it just goes to show how long we've been trying :haha: Oh well, in the bin they go, that'll stop me from testing until Sunday :winkwink:


----------



## Clussy

MrsJA, sounds like you've really got a good head on your shoulders about this whole process and are balancing the fine line of letting yourself grieve with keeping a good outlook for moving forward. You are so good about making everyone feel like someone out there really understands what they're going through and are rooting for them and that gives me such a feeling that you're going to be an amazing Mom one day. Thanks for the encouragement you've given us all. :hugs:

Aclio, I'm so happy to hear you got a better professional in charge of your last scan. Don't they know that we hang on every facial gesture and tone in their voice to boost our own confidence that this is working? goodness. Here's hoping all keeps on keeping on your lovely ovaries. :happydance:

Tickled, heh, I was also bad again yesterday. And of course, nil results. It's like I want to cheat this 2 WW but it's futile! 

I also don't feel a thing except for the progesterone side effects and being completely sober here on the 4th of July while everyone was having lovely spirited beverages was not fun, especially as I'm feeling that this cycle most likely didn't take. Also, we were walking our dog yesterday (she's a 65 lb border collie/australian cattle dog mix) and we decided to play w/her on a grassy field and on one of her sprints, she toppled me completely over and I flew in the air and landed on my stomach w/a thud. My DH FREAKED OUT! Once I convinced him I was ok, he was ready to give our pooch away as he was afraid she'd messed up this possible pregnancy but I had no bleeding since so_* if *_there is a pregnancy, I suppose it's fine. :wacko: Ah well, I'll find out for sure on Wednesday at my beta. I've been telling DH that we have to be prepared for them telling us that we'll need to just keep trying and we'll just have a lovely lil one come into our lives when everything's just right. If it's now, that'd of course be stupendous but if not, well, charge on... Here's hoping though.

Many congrats and tight hugs to you ladies who tested positive so far. I think this has been a rather good thread in having positive vibes so far. Hugs to us all for trudging through this w/dreams of a lil one(s) coming into our family. :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Oh lord... It's a 'journey' isn't it this ivf thing :hissy:

I really hope your fall didn't affect anything. Like you say... No bleeding is the best sign.

Well to give you girls hope... I had no symptoms whatsoever. In fact... Apart from sore @@s and no AF ... Still nothing :shrug:

I'm still chocker full of the crinone gel... It's not coming out!

Oooh and... About these sticks still comin up neg... It takes ages for hcg to show properly. 6 days... 6 sleeps... Keep going! Xxxx

and re the dating... I've used the ivf calculator on ivf.ca
and if I count back 14 days from egg collection and do generic due date calculation from there on thebump.com they match up...


----------



## tickledpink

Okay... earlier today I was convinced AF was on her way as I had the funny back cramps and the queasy feeling that I usually get a few days before. It's gone now but I still have sore boobs now and again, I feel a little bloated and I've lost count how many times I've needed to pee today! Anyways, I've been sitting here this evening and for the past 20 mins or so, I've had a funny feeling in my right side. I don't know if you would call it a twinge or a cramp... it doesn't hurt but it's a little uncomfortable and goes on for about 5-10 seconds and then stops... A minute or two later and I get it again... Maybe I'm clutching at straws and I know everyone is different but do you think this could be implantation? Trying to do as DH says and think positively...


----------



## Blue12

Hoping for you tickled pink!


----------



## ACLIO

I've got my fingers crossed for you tickled xxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Clussy, thank you so much for your words. I always feel so comforted by what you say. I think you are a very giving person and I have no doubt you're going to be an amazing mum too :hugs:

I'm so thankful for all you girls, as a matter of fact.

PS - Clussy, I'm sure you're right about the fact that not bleeding = possible pregnancy being fine. I read somewhere that embies, once they have implanted are super resilient. If yours has decided to set up shop, hopefully a bump won't change their mind! I have EVERYTHING crossed for your beta tomorrow, hon.

ACLIO, so glad you had a better experience with the latest scan and yay for your follies as well! Thanks for thinking of the DH and me too, you are the best.

Tickled, no more POAS!! Lol! I'm glad your current ones are past their use-by date, hopefully this will make an honest woman of you! :rofl: I also hope those twinges are indeed implantation-related honey!

Blue, where are you up to now?

Lots of of love to our newly pregnant friends and the beans as well xxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Thanks Aclio. Got up the morning and still have the same feeling in my right side on and off. Not as strong as last night but I can definitely feel it... trying so hard to be positive. I guess anything can happen in the next few days! How are you getting on? Headaches eased up?


----------



## tickledpink

Ok, I promise not to, MrsJA! :haha: And thanks... got everything crossed here too :thumbup:


----------



## Blue12

I am on day 2 of stims - and really nervous now. I found DR easier to take in stride with just 1 injection, and now stimming with 2 injections plus my DR injection is a lot.

Right now I am just hoping for success like everyone else hopes for. I am doing acupuncture and lots of relaxing and breathing exercises.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Clussy

Blue, good on you for doing all you can to relax yourself. I'm finding that the progesterone tush injections are much more difficult for me than the stimming ones were. Perhaps the whole 'not having control' since DH has to administer them as well as the soreness in tush. If this pregnancy manages to be a viable one, I'm going to talk w/Dr. about switching to the suppositories instead.

Unfortunately, I'm not feeling very good about having a BFP come back in beta tomorrow but still trying to keep up the hope somewhat. HPT's should be banned from my home altogether. :growlmad:

MrsJA, thanks for your kind words as well and crossing all your spare limbs for support! :winkwink: 

Now if someone would please press the Fast Forward button, I'd greatly appreciate it. ((curtsey))

Hope all are having a great day!


----------



## tickledpink

You have to inject your bum? :shock: How many HPT's have you done, Clussy? And you never know, they might pick up something in your blood that the HPT's didn't! Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Clussy

Yep, DH has to administer daily intra-muscular injections in my bum every night so we have to rotate from cheek to cheek. Those injections leave lil bruises, some bigger than others depending on the placement of them and they advise you to walk around to move the muscle so that the progesterone oil (it's mixed w/either sesame or peanut oil for the injections) can work it's way around the muscle. 

I've taken ((gulp)) 3 HPT's so far. One last Thursday at just 3 days post transfer (derr... that was just plain dumb), one on Saturday and one this morning. I know I shouldn't, yet I had a dream last night that I got a BFP and, well, I wanted to recreate the dream. :haha: Anywho, at this point, I gotta just sit tight and hope that the HCG is just too low to pick up on HPT's but it's just not really feeling like this is the winning cycle.

Thanks for the vote of confidence Ladies! Many hugs to all of you.

Oh, btw, Cazd, are you still in hospital? how are you feeling???


----------



## ACLIO

clussy - good luck for tomorrow. Not everyone gets a result on a HPT my sister in law was 2 months pregnant and it didn't detect it untill she had bloods. Fingers crossed xxxx

I've had some bad news. My oestrogen level has gone through the roof 18,000. They wanted to have EC Friday to give folices more time to grow but they can't now. I'm booked in Thursday morning, if they don't do it then my cycle will get cancelled. I have 2 above 17 I just hope and pray the other grow in time or I'll only have 2 :( I"ve got my late night injection tonight, I'm only allowed to use 1 vile of powder due to my levels my alarms set for 21:40 hope this one doesn't hurt.


----------



## tickledpink

18,000? Yikes! I don't know a thing about Oestrogen levels but that does sound high... :shock: What size are they aiming for? I thought it was 18 but when we went to the clinic they said anything over 14 was good. As for the final shot, I was fine with mine. A little cold but it didn't hurt. My SIL's was fine too, but she found that it brought out every single injection site on her tummy. It looked like she had chicken pox lol. I'm sure things will be just fine, Aclio :hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

It is high to say yesterday it was 9,000. If they dont go ahead with EC Thursday my cycle will get cancelled. My clinic told me they aim for above 17 I have several above 14 so gfingers crossed there ok. I've just got to decide what to do with sepository, what did you go for tickled?

Clussy poor you, another injection and in your bum xxxx


----------



## tickledpink

You mean the pessary things? I wasn't given a choice but I'm on Utrogestan... up the _foof_ as Caz says! :haha:


----------



## ACLIO

I have a choice not sure which to go with front or rear lol x


----------



## Blue12

Good Luck Aclio - I know my clinic says that they don't want to have levels above 20,000 - a lot of growth can happen between now and Thursday - fxd for you. (when I did my iui they made me wait 2 days more and I ended up with 3 instead of 1.

Clussy - my fingers are crossed for you for tomorrow - how nerve racking! :hugs:

I will be having the progesterone injection in the butt too - dh is supposed to be doing it - but I am not sure he will be able to do it - yikes. The only other person I can think to ask to do it is my Dad and that is embarassing. We will see.


----------



## tickledpink

ACLIO said:


> I have a choice not sure which to go with front or rear lol x

I think I'd go for the front. Either way it will be messy but I just think it's easier to... well, get up there :haha:

I'd stick with DH doing your jabs, Blue! :haha:


----------



## Blue12

I know tickled lol.

I agree up the front seems much easier - it is what I did with my iui - and it is more normal to "leak" from the front than the back - yuck - tmi!!!


----------



## lolalulu

Good luck tomorrow Clussy!!!! keep us posted sweetie..xoxoxo!


----------



## Clussy

Going in for my beta test this morning but not feeling too good about it. POAS again this morning and it was negative. So unless there's a lil miracle that's about to floor me, I'm not expecting a positive. I'd love to be surprised and be one of the few who got BFN on the morning of their beta on HPT's. I guess crazier things have happened? ((expending last lil shred of hope in my body for a miracle))


----------



## ACLIO

Good luck clussy xxxxx


----------



## Blue12

Good luck Clussy - praying and hoping for you this morning!


----------



## Clussy

Thanks for the support but I just got the call confirming the negative beta. I knew it was a strong possibility that this cycle didn't work out but hearing it confirmed was more difficult than I'd thought. I'm going to tuck myself in, watch some TV and just have a few more good cries.

Aclio, Tickled and Blue and Summer Breeze, here's hoping you ladies bring in some BFP's to keep the scales tipping towards this being a mostly winning month.

Hugs to you all!


----------



## Blue12

Clussy I am so sorry of your news. Take care of yourself. Millions of :hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

clussy- I'm so sorry. I think you deserve a nice big glass of wine and some chocolate. Get yourself tucked up in bed and make sure you have plenty off cuddles from your DH xxxx


----------



## tickledpink

I'm so, so sorry, Clussy :( I seriously thought they'd pick something up in the bloods that the test stick didn't. How many days transfer did you have? I forget... :blush: You had ET three days after me but they're testing four days before me?! Isn't that a little soon or am I just being thick :blush: Sending you big hugs :hugs: I agree with Aclio, have a nice big glass of wine and some chocolate. Spoil yourself, you deserve it after all you've been through :flower:


----------



## lolalulu

Clussy...so so sorry sweetie! You are in my thoughts..get some rest and find some comfort in hubby's arms. You know we are all here for you..xoxo


----------



## MrsJA

Clussy, I'm so sorry to hear about the negative beta my love.
I think we all go into this knowing that an IVF BFN is going to hurt more than an non-IVF BFN, but I was surprised by how much more it really does hurt.
Going through an IVF cycle requires you to invest so much physically, and emotionally, it just makes the disappointment of a BFN so much harder. 
Having not had a second IVF cycle yet, I'm not sure whether this will turn out to be true or not, but I also suspect that the worst IVF BFN you will ever get is the first one. There is a bit of a loss of innocence about the whole process, if that makes sense....
Anyway, I am thinking of you honey. I know you are strong and I know you'll pull through and be ready to start fighting again soon - and I've got no doubt that you'll hold that baby in your arms one day.
(PS have a glass or two of red while you're on that couch. Totally brilliant idea.) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi All

Firstly, Clussy, I am so sorry about your beta, no words are going to soothe you right now but I hope you are ok and you are getting lots of TLC from your DH. Remember we're all here for you when you need us :hugs::hugs:

Mrs JA, it totally makes sense about what you say about the 1st IVF BFM being the most upsetting, how are you doing now? I notice from your signature that you're onto your first FET next month! That's awesome news that things are moving for you so quickly, I'm going through it right now so if there's anything you need to know just ask!!

Tickled, how are you getting on? When will you test again?

Aclio, how was the trigger shot?? Hope you're doing ok, everything crossed for you tomorrow.

Blue, how are the stims going?

Lolalulu & Rosie, hope you are both doing well. Has it sunk in yet??!

Cazd, how are you getting on? Are you out of hospital yet??

xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

I had a scan on Tuesday morning, day 15 of oestrogen and my womb lining STILL isn't thick enough :growlmad: I'm up to 7.6mm and they need it to be over 8mm so I'm not far off at least. I've to go back for a scan tomorrow morning and I think they are going to go ahead with ET on Monday/Tuesday regardless, they said that I could go ahead now as it is but just want to see if we can just get a bit more for optimum conditions.
I went for an extra acupuncture session yesterday and am cramming brazil nuts, pineapple and beetroot down my throat like they're going out of fashion so fingers crossed there may be a bit of improvement tomorrow!!
xx


----------



## Blue12

Stims are going okay - ovaries are already sore. Kind of feeling the fear of how will I cope with a bfn and at the same time trying to stay as positive as possible.


----------



## tickledpink

Summer Breeze said:


> Tickled, how are you getting on? When will you test again?

The 2WW has got to be _the_ most awful part of this whole thing... for the first week I was on knicker alert for this so-called IB which I haven't seen... and this week I've been checking for the :witch: I usually get really bad back cramps when I have my period and since Monday I've had the niggly back pain in the evenings. I didn't think much of it to start with but I've had it on and off for most of today and I'm convinced I'm going to come today or tomorrow :cry:
I had a bit of a cry and wouldn't you know it, the clinic called a few minutes after. I'm sure my nurse is psychic, because it's the second time it's happened. She said she understands it's an anxious time but try to take one day at a time... easier said than done. I dread going to the toilet now because I really don't think I'm going to make it until Sunday :cry: 

Good luck with your ET next week :thumbup:

How many days have you been stimming now, Blue?


----------



## tickledpink

Ok, I was convinced :witch: was on her way and I had another cry. For some reason DH has suggested I do a test just to see... MrsJA I know i promised I wouldn't but I tested... I still have three days to go but it looks like a positive to me :shrug: It said to wait five mins but DH being impatient checked after a minute and it had a line there. I know the tests said they expired 07/2010 so they're a week gone, so maybe it will be worth getting some new ones just to be sure... Oh heck, I wish i had waited until Sunday now :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







P1030169 PF2.jpg
File size: 74.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Clussy

Thank you all for your kind words. MrsJA, you're absolutely right, the first failed IVF cycle is just devastating. I thought I was prepared for a BFN but hearing it was a shock to my system. it's a lot of hope you put into this whole process. Yesterday sucked but I had a few good cries and then sent DH out on 3 different trips (well, he kept asking me if he could get me anything and I kept having ideas of what would help :blush:). Once for wings, then wine and then a pint of Chunky Monkey ice cream. After some cries and indulgence, I tucked myself into bed early and just slept for a good long time. Now am feeling like just moving forward and anticipating our meeting w/our RE on Monday morning to talk through ideas for moving forward.

Tickled, congrats sweet lady! That is definitely a line I see on your HPT! Hope that helps you breed solidly positive vibes and keep telling the sweet embies in you that you love 'em and will give them an amazing home/family if they stick around. :happydance:

Blue, hope your discomfort eases up some. Try to just rest, take it easy and keep a positive mind frame. See yourself preggers and just believe that it will happen. 

SummerBreeze, good luck w/your ET early next week!


----------



## Rosie06

sorry havnt been on for few days just gone back to work! so much is goin on in here!

Mrsja and clussy really sorry about your beta results really dont know what else to say :hugs: to you both.

My god tickled if i were you id be straigh to the shop to buy some more tests although its looking good for you i have everything crossed for you!

hope all you other girls are doing ok!

It really hasnt sunk in yet at all i still keep poas not everyday but think im keeping them in business at the mo!
Got a pack from hospital saying my edd is approx 11/03/2011, need to ring on 19th to get scan date for folling week to confirm viable pregnancy and how many! Got my first midwife appt too next week to get booked in.

Only symptoms i have had just for info are well looking back last week i had low back ache and stomach ache felt like stretching but i just thought it was af related, only thin so far is when i brush my teeth i really heave. I really want all symptoms to make it more believable to me if that makes sense???


----------



## Rosie06

tickled just noticed date on your tests is it 07/2010? if it is surely that means the end of July which would then be ok?? fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## tickledpink

Thanks Clussy and Rosie. And yes it says 07/2010. I'm tempted to go and buy some more tests but DH says wait until Sunday... I'll see how long I last lol. And you have an EDD already??!! Nice!


----------



## Rosie06

yeah edd....dont know how they have worked it out though i thought they would of used either lmp or day of ec, seems like theyve plucked it from thin air! suppose my scan will give much better idea and then by that point as long as i see a healthy bean ill 100% believe it, gonna do my last digi on sat so hopefully get 3+!

i dont know how your staying so strong not testin id of caved by now lol


----------



## tickledpink

I was wondering the same thing about the EDD. I found a website for working out EDD's via IVF and it asks you to put the 'egg retrieval' date in... I was given March 16th.


----------



## Rosie06

i dont understand because on the letter it says your midwife will ask for your lmp for these purposes give them the 5th june this will give you edd of 11h march but on other websites like you it asks for ec which gives me 6th march its almost a week out so im either 4w5d or 5w1d????

I really want you to test!!!


----------



## Blue12

Wow tickled pink that is great!!!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Congratulations tickled!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ACLIO

congratulation tickled a line is a line xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

AFM - Ec went well today we got 7 eggies we would have got more if they waited one more day but they couldn't cos of my levels. Fingers crossed now. I'm feeling really uncomfortable now though, very crampy. Did anyone else have this? I keep sneezing cos of my hayfever and it bloody hurts


----------



## Blue12

Aclio - 7 is awesome! I have heard from one of my friends that she was really sore and crampy after. Let us know how you get on! Sending :dust: your way.


----------



## MrsJA

Evening beautiful girls,

Sorry I was absent yesterday.. I was out having dinner with the DH - and a couple of glasses of wine! (Sorry to rub it in, but those of us who are not pg, not ovulating and not in the 2WW have gotta take our fun while we can get it!)

So firstly - tickled congratulations!!!!! :happydance::yipee::dance::wohoo::happydance:
That is a line, no questions about it! I can't believe we have 4 pregnancies out of this thread, it's amazing! When do you go in for your beta honey??

Summer, nice to see you! I have indeed been wondering what the deal is with FET... I gather they are trying to make sure your lining is nice and thick. Do you have to do injections, or is it something else? Anyway, I hope those brazil nuts do the trick and you get to transfer really soon!

ACLIO, good work on your 7 eggs!! :dance: I was pretty uncomfortable for a couple of days after ET, but especially on the day. Try a couple of paracetemol and make sure you boss your man around a bit tonight.

Blue, good work on the stims, stick with it honey, and stay positive.

Rosie, I'll start hoping for some more symptoms for you - but gagging when you're brushing your teeth has got to count surely?? :rofl:

Clussy, sending love as always!

babydust and happy weekend to you all ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## ACLIO

Just had the call from the clinic out of the 7, 6 where ok but this morning 4 have fertilised. I'm just keeping everything crossed now. I'm staying in bed today still really uncomfortable xxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi All
Aclio, that's great news about your embryos!

Mrs JA, for me it was tablets, it's just oestrogen you have to stimulate and I believe you can have this in either tablets or patches.

Not great news my end I'm afraid to say :nope:

Went for my day 18 scan this morning, lining had increased to 7.8mm so not quite there but they said it was good enough so we got the ET scheduled in for Monday.

At lunch time I started bleeding, the clinic told me to go back in and after and examination and scan they said the lining was shedding and yet again we have had to abandon the cycle :cry:
Next time they're going to try doubling my dose of oestrogen tablets over
a shorter time.

Wishing everyone else loads of luck
xx


----------



## MrsJA

Oh no Summer! That's awful honey, I'm so sorry to hear it.
I can only imagine how disappointed you must be feeling. 
This IVF business really can be so unfair.
Sending you truckloads of love, and thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

Summer I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how you are feeling. I know how I felt when my cycle was close to being can cancelled xxxx

ASF just got back from the clinic. My 4 embryos are going strong there at 4-5 cells so there going for blastos ET TUESDAY!!! xxxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Thanks ladies! :) Two days and I still can't quite believe it...

MrsJA, my official test date is tomorrow (Sunday) and I have an out of hours mobile number to call my nurse so I guess she'll let me know what to do next and when they do bloods.

Four fertlilised eggs is great, Aclio! Hope you're feeling a little more comfortable now.

I'm sorry to hear the cycle's been abandoned, Summer :( What happens now? When can you try again?


----------



## Rosie06

Summer sorry to hear your news :hugs:

Aclio fantastic news on your embies fingers crossedfor tues for you.

Tickled OMG:happydance: :yipee::happydance::yipee: like the take by the way i havnt dare get one yet however bought to books today hubby is even reading them bless him!

well im officially a POAS addict :blush:last digi this morn but its progressed to 3+ this gives me a little peace of mind.


----------



## ACLIO

Tickled wooohoooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so pleased for you. Have you got any tips for me for after ET???

ASF - I've been back to the clinic today for bloods I'm border line OSSH I've got to drink even more water, wear flight socks and have more tests on monday. The good news is....... all 4 embryos are still going stron they are 4/5 cells, they say they they should be about 2-4 cells so there doing well. I'm really pleased :happydance::happydance:

How is everyone else doing today? xxxx


----------



## tickledpink

ET Monday? Great news, only two days to go!! As for advice? They told me to get plenty of rest and that's probably the best and only advice I can give. I was so stressed out about it but it was such a simple and pain free procedure that I don't know what I was worried about! But still it left me feeling tired. Luckily DH had two weeks off with me so he did everything... I just have three baskets of ironing to deal with now lol. xxx


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies,

ACLIO, it's your ET day today! :dance: Hope you are all done and that your have your feet up honey! It's great news about your embies too - sounds like you'll definitely have some to freeze in case you need them. Write back and tell us how it feels to be pupo! :happydance:

Rosie and Tickled, hope our newest pg girls are doing well!

Blue, how are you going on the stims? Have you had a scan yet?

Clussy and Summer... ladies, looks like it's going to be the three of us again next cycle. I hope we can stick together. I want to be there when you guys get those BFP's. :hugs:

sending lots of love and babydust xxxxx


----------



## ACLIO

MRSJA - ET is tomorrow. I had to have bloods today they don't do ET on day 4 apparently the cells don't change much on day 4. I've been doing everything they've said even more water, flight socks and peppermint tea for the gas :shy: I just hope all 4 are still going strong.


----------



## Summer Breeze

Thanks Mrs JA! Looking forward to being cycle buddies again!! And both FET this time! Have you got any idea about dates & stuff?
I have just been back to the clinic this morning and I've been given something called Provera which apparently will bring on a proper period. Then I have a scan and if the womb lining is thin again we will start with the oestrogen build up again, this time on double the dose hopefully over a shorter period of time so my stupid uterus doesn't cave in under the pressure!

Aclio, bestest of luck for tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is doing well
xx


----------



## Clussy

Summer, so sorry to hear about the hurdle this cycle but just know it's going to work when all your bodily stars are aligned. :hugs: As MrsJA said, this IVF business can be quite unfair and is such a test on our patience and faith. After a good couple of cries last week, I'm feeling motivated to charge on and keep on keeping on till I'm holding a lil mini-me in my arms. Here's hoping your motivation is strong and resilient to the ups and downs this process brings.

ACLIO, good luck on your ET tomorrow!

As for me, we spoke w/the Dr. this morning for our cycle review and all they can ascertain is that we were unlucky. :nope: She said that all of my levels were great, lining was right where it should have been and great progress on our follicles and fertilization but somehow they just didn't make it to the finish line so we're going to give it another couple of goes (we're signing up for 2 cycle program) and hope that luck is on our side. They're going to likely put me on a longer protocol though w/lupron to begin with so my next retrieval won't be till end of August/early Sept but I'd still love to share in the progress w/you ladies along the way. Being able to follow along w/everyone's progress and compare notes has truly helped me feel a bit more 'normal' than if I were going at it w/out this forum. Thank you all for your positive words, good energy and sense of humor throughout this all.

MrsJA, do you know what dates you're looking at for your FET?

Tickled, how'd the beta go?

hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Summer - glad that you should have af soon with the help of provera and be able to start the process for FET again. Millions of hugs - you will get there.

ACLIO - Goodluck with ET - so exciting!

Clussy - still so sorry about your result. This cycle I am doing right now I used lupron to DR. Hopefully that is the trick for you. :hugs:

MrsJA - I have to tell you how much I admire you! You have been through an upsetting time so recently and yet you are so overwhelmingly supportive to everyone here. When you get your little one they are going to be so lucky to have you as their mom.

Tickled and Rosie - I hope you are feeling well.

Anyone else - sorry if I forgot you - I hope you are doing well. :dust: to all!

I had a scan and blood today - cd10 - I go back on wed for another one. I didn't get to talk to them because they were so busy but they said they would call me later today. From the papers I saw I have 11 follies - 3 at 20 (2.0) and 1 at 19, 2 at 18, 1 at 17, 1 at 16, 1 at 14, and 2 at 12.


----------



## MrsJA

Hello lovely ladies,

ACLIO, I'm going to try that again - yayyyyy you must be pupo by now! :happydance: Did you get an update on how your other little embies are doing? Hope they are multiplying like crazy!

Summer and Clussy, it does my heart good to see the two of you on here and smiling, positive and strong. I'm so glad I get to have you guys around for the next leg of the LTTTC marathon :)

Summer, re dates for the FET, it all depends when AF decides to show up I suppose. The clinic warned me it might be a wacky cycle, and given that my cycles are wacky and super long anyway, I'm guessing it could be a while. If I was a betting woman, I'd think FET might be end of August? Unless they give me provera like they did with you, which is a possibility I guess.

Clussy, I think it's good that they're trying you on a different protocol. When the cycle doesn't work, I think it makes sense to try something different. I might have a chat to the doctor about that too...

Blue, thank you so much for your kind words, it's so sweet of you to say. You guys have all been so good to me, and so supportive when I've been down, so it's the least I can do.
Your follies are sounding amazing Blue, I can't believe they are so big already! And you have just the right number too - not too few, and not so many you're in the OHSS-risky category. Can't wait to hear about tomorrow's scan!

Sending lots of love and babydust to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Clussy said:


> Tickled, how'd the beta go?

When I phoned the nurse on Sunday with my test result, she wants to book me in for a 'viability scan' in a couple of weeks. She hasn't mentioned bloods at all... I'm a little worried now, because no one else seems to be having these :-k

Hope ET went smoothly, Aclio! 

Looks like you've got some great follies there, Blue! :thumbup:

Hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

It's official I'm PUPO!! I have 1 blasto onboard. Unfortunatley the other 3 didn't survive so it's all up to this little one, my pictures just before ET.

How is everyone?

Tickled- I'm sure it's just a percussion at yr clinic. Every clink is different. 

How are we all doing?


----------



## tickledpink

Woohoo! Congrats Aclio!! I'm sure this one will be a little fighter ;) Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: Love the picture!!!


----------



## ACLIO

Tickled - Thank you, was your little bean a blasto? Have you got any symptoms yet? xx


----------



## tickledpink

Mine was a 2dt. I started getting symptoms last Monday so that would've been 10dpt. I had cramps as if AF was coming, sore boobs and felt queasy... I still do. Incredibly tired and even more so now! I even tested on day 10 and got a BFN... three days later a BFP! Good luck xxx


----------



## MrsJA

ACLIO, congratulations!! That is one seriously good-looking blasto! :happydance:
What's your plan? Bit of couch-rest or straight back to it?

Tickled, I wouldn't worry about the scan they want you to do, I think that's pretty standard. Not very nice that the nurse is calling it a "viability" scan though! Surely she could use some other term!

Blue, got any news for us from today's follie scan??

Lots of love to everybody else!:hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

Tickled - My test date is on the 22nd which is only 9 days after EC I would if this because I had a 5 day transfer. I agree with Mrs the scan will just be routine. Ignore the grumpy nurse, remeber I had problems with a female doctor. She told me we would be lucky to get 3 embroys but we got 7!! Yeah we mght have only had 1 that survived but you know what :gun::gun: to the grumpy nurse and nasty doctor xxx

Mrs - Thank you, I just hope it sticks. I'm having the rest of the week off to catch up on sleep. We've been at the hospital at 8am most mornings for the past 2 weeks and I didn't sleep before ET so I'm just relaxing. I'm going to keep busy aswell. I'm going to the pictures tonight with a friend (who knows about the ICIS).

Hello to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## Blue12

My scan was good this morning. I was petrified because since my acupuncture session on monday I have had no soreness in my ovaries and no bloating - I thought maybe all the eggs released. But luckily it was good news I have 20 follies. Now my only concern is that originally they thought that my egg retrieval would be Friday - but it could be Saturday (they are going to see what the doctor says after seeing my blood work). This means that I am supposed to be going in tomorrow for monitoring (scan and blood) but I am supposed to be driving my friend to have her egg retrieval. Yikes this news will be interesting - hopefully I can figure something out.


----------



## tickledpink

Sounds like things will be a little busy for you, Blue. I'm sure things will work themselves out but good job on the follies!!!!! :thumbup: Not long to go now :hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Wow, 20 follies - things are going super-well Blue! Let us know what they decide to do about your EC. If it's today then fingers crossed it all goes well hon!

ACLIO, good work on taking some time to put your feet up, I think it's a really nice thing to do. And only 8 days til you test, that's so soon!!:happydance:

Tickled, Clussy and Summer - hope you guys are good and looking forward to the weekednd! :)


----------



## Blue12

I survived my chaotic day. It is "official" I am triggering tonight - 1am ahhhhh! And EC is Saturday at 11am. SO I have all of my instructions - I am freaking out about my hcg trigger because this time it is an intramuscular one - yikes. Also kind of dissapointing...the nurse says that my blood levels were so high today she thinks it is OHSS...so I may have to have everything frozen and have a FET. Obviously we will have to see what even happens at EC...but she says it is likely. I am now drinking more than ever and lots of gatorade and she said to eat lots of salty food. I am heading to acupuncture tomorrow so I really hope that she can do something like she did on Monday. The only good thing about this is that it validates how terrible I was feeling this morning. I really hope things turn around - I really want to have a fresh transfer...but all we can do is wait, see, and hope.


----------



## tickledpink

Yay! Go Blue! Where exactly have you got to inject?? Hope it's not OHSS... fingers crossed that Acu works :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

I have to inject just above my butt...the hcg and then progesterons injections there too.


----------



## ACLIO

Blue - I would drink alot more water rather than the gatorade. I was exactly the same my oestrogen went frpm 9000 to 14000 in one day and my ET was going to be cancelled. I drank stupid amounts of water and was told to wear flight socks. It' all paid off and ET went ahead. DRINK DRINK DRINK. Good luck with EC xxx


----------



## Clussy

Blue, good luck on your EC! 20 follicles is amazing! Just keep on w/the water and crossing fingers that all is well for you to get your fresh transfer this month w/some of your gold nuggets!

Aclio, what are flight socks? Never heard of them in regards to this process.

Hugs to all!


----------



## ACLIO

clussy - flight socks are what you wear when you fly to prevent DVT. Because of my high oestrgen levels etc I was at risk from blood clots so was told to wear flight sock to avoid this.


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

Blue, how did you get on with your ET hon?? Hope it went OK and that you've managed to avoid OHSS - check in with us when you can.:hugs:

ACLIO, what's news? Feet up I hope and counting down to your blood test. :)

Tickled, Clussy and Summer - hope you guys are good!

My body is up to all sorts of crazy stuff this weekend. I started to spot yesterday, but it's only CD19! It hasn't really turned into a proper flow today either, it's kind of nowhere...

My clinic is none the wiser. Maybe it's an early period, maybe it's a "mid-cycle bleed" they said (WTH is a mid cycle bleed???) It's all a bit confusing because I can't tell whether this means it's now CD1 or not...

Anyway, just going to have to wait and see what happens over the next few days.

Hope everybody had a great weekend xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Mrs - Hello, how are you? Sorry to hear about the spotting, thats very strange. Mind you we are putting our bodies through it with all the hormones maybe its just trying to level its self out.

How is everyone else?

AFM - not really much to report I've just been chilling, keeping busy with DH and friends. I had a bit of a twinge the other day but I think it was probably just the progestrone. I'm finding myself trying to read more into everyhting. The other day I thought I had creamy CM but then realised it's probably just the sepositorys. I'm such a tit lol


----------



## Blue12

I had EC yesterday - it hurt quite a bit and I am very sore today. They collected 20 eggs. Waiting for fertilization report today. Doc said based on my levels she was worried but that they didn't see fluid - but I feel so rough. I really hope I can have a fresh transfer but I dont want to feel like this anymore. Hopefully acupuncture on mon will help.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Oneday

Hi Blue
20 is brilliant. Rest up for a few days and you'll feel loads better. Fingers crossed for your fertilisation report x


----------



## tickledpink

Hope it's good news, Blue! Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## ACLIO

Good luck Blue 20 is great xxxx


----------



## Clussy

Wow, 20 is amazing , Blue! Here's hoping a huge amount fertilize and you have a wonderful selection to pick from to make this magic happen! :happydance:

Aclio, hold tight Sista! You're just a couple of days away from the big news. :happydance:

MrsJA, sorry about the annoying spotting and hope it clears up quick and doesn't slow anything down w/this next cycle. At least you don't have to go on the stims to produce more eggs at this point, right? Hugs out to you! :hugs:

Tickled, hope you're feeling good and that your lil one is all snuggled up and cozy by now. 

AFM, still taking the pill and will find out on the 22nd what the next medication steps are. I'm certainly ready for this round to be the magic one for us. :dust:


----------



## Blue12

only 12 were mature and only 3 fertilized - waiting today to hear how they are doing - hoping they are true fighters.


----------



## ACLIO

It only takes one blue remember that. Have they told you if there aiming for blastos, have you ask how many cells they are at? xx


----------



## Clussy

Yep, what Aclio said: It just takes one good one and of course for your body to be ready to make a home for that golden nugget. Much much luck and positive vibes to you!


----------



## MrsJA

Evening lovely ladies,

Blue, congrats on your EC! Sorry to hear you've had a bit of soreness - how you feeling now??
We ended up with 3 embies after fertilization like you guys. How many are you planning to put back? Looking forward to hearing how you get on with ET over the next day or two!

ACLIO, you going crazy yet? You're testing on Thursday right?? Write back and tell us about your symptoms!

Clussy, looking forward to hearing how you get on with your Thursday appointment too. I have a feeling you and I will end up cycling together again in September :) 

So, my spotting's stopped - it only lasted 2 days and it has been quite odd. Sorry for TMI but quite dark and clumpy? I have no idea what it was, but I don't think it was my period, I think it was the last of my post-IVF bleed...so that means I now have to wait until a proper period turns up, so I can start the clock on my FET.

I think it's going to take ages, but I guess we'll see eh? I'm expecting to see AF again end of August, and do FET mid-September.

Summer, hope things are on the up and up for you honey. Let us know how the lead up to your FET is going.

Sending lots of love and babydust xxxxxx


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Mrs - It really takes a toll on your body all this IVF/ICSI stuff. I hope you get back to normal soon so you can look forward.

AFM - I'm having abit of a wobble today. I've been so positive so far as well. I'm on another site where its just ladies from my clinic and everyone I've been taking to about the same time as me have got BFN. I'm trying to stay positive but its getting hard when everyones seems to be getting BFN.

Symptoms wise I'm not sure if I have any my (o)(o) have been heavy for awhile so this could be down to the drugs, abit of a funny head, I'm peeing all the time but I'm drinking at least 2 litres a day so theres no wonder lol. The one thing that I have been finding strange though is I'm getting really sharp like stabbing pains in my bits it doesn't last long its like a short burst every now and then. I'm just praying for a BFP PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE

Good luck to everyone else in the 2ww xxxxxxxx
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Blue, well done for your EC, keeping everything crossed for those 3 precious embies.

Aclio, sorry you're having a wobbly day. Try and keep that positivity up, not long now!
Hope you're coping ok.

Clussy, hope everything goes well on Thursday.

Thanks MrsJA, sorry your AF is messing you around a bit, don't they have a habit of doing that when you really need them to behave?! 
How are you getting on??
I finished my Provera course and AF arrived yesterday, now I have to wait for the heavy bleeding to stop then call the clinic for a scan.

How is everyone else doing?

Lots of Love
xxxx


----------



## tickledpink

ACLIO said:


> Hi Mrs - It really takes a toll on your body all this IVF/ICSI stuff. I hope you get back to normal soon so you can look forward.
> 
> AFM - I'm having abit of a wobble today. I've been so positive so far as well. I'm on another site where its just ladies from my clinic and everyone I've been taking to about the same time as me have got BFN. I'm trying to stay positive but its getting hard when everyones seems to be getting BFN.
> 
> Symptoms wise I'm not sure if I have any my (o)(o) have been heavy for awhile so this could be down to the drugs, abit of a funny head, I'm peeing all the time but I'm drinking at least 2 litres a day so theres no wonder lol. The one thing that I have been finding strange though is I'm getting really sharp like stabbing pains in my bits it doesn't last long its like a short burst every now and then. I'm just praying for a BFP PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE
> 
> Good luck to everyone else in the 2ww xxxxxxxx
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Just a quickie because i'm supposed to be working. but I had similar types of pain from what i remember... there were dull aches that lasted a few mins but sharp twinges every now and then. So chin up girl!!!! You know we've all got everything crossed for you! xxx


----------



## ACLIO

tickled - did the pain feel like it was in your bits lol I'm feeling really funny today I'm trying not to read too much into it cos it could be the weather, hayfever etc. I've had a headache since last night and feel queezy since last night.


----------



## MrsJA

ACLIO, I've got everything crossed for you babe. I really hope this is it for you!!

Summer, it's nice to see you! Every time I see that picture of your fur-babies it makes me smile..

I'm doing great, except for having no idea what's going on cycle-wise! Think I'm just going to hang out for a while and see what happens, but the doc did mention provera could be an option if AF doesn't show. My cycles are generally around the 35 - 45 day mark because of my dodgy right ovary, so I'm expecting a bit of a wait :dohh:

Clussy, hope you're well my love :hugs:

Blue, what's the latest on your ET??

Sending lots of love and babydust to everybody else xxxxxxx


----------



## tickledpink

ACLIO said:


> tickled - did the pain feel like it was in your bits lol I'm feeling really funny today I'm trying not to read too much into it cos it could be the weather, hayfever etc. I've had a headache since last night and feel queezy since last night.

The dull aches were at the sides but yes, the sharp twinges were right down the middle in my bits lol. Had to cross my legs :haha: xx


----------



## tickledpink

Today's the day, Aclio!!! This waiting game is horrible, I think I'm just as nervous as you :hugs: Keep us posted xx


----------



## Blue12

I ended up with severe ohss and had to cancel ET we had to freeze our embies and now we will have to wait until late Sept to do a FET.

MrsJA - You must be excited to be doing a FET real soon - as soon as that annoying af makes her appearance.

Aclio - Fingers crossed for you today.

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Clussy

Blue, I'm so sorry about the OHSS. Most important is your health though so please take care of yourself and rest up. Our bodies take such a forced toll through all of this poking, prodding, stimulating, etc..., not to mention our emotions. I hope you recover quick and that the FET comes in the blink of an eye.

Aclio, how exciting that your test day is here! Here's hoping for another :bfp: to round out the positives. Thinking of you!

MrsJA, how you feeling over there? 

Summer, hope your body is prepping itself for the FET. The day of the FET will be here before you know it. Hoping for the best for you!

AFM, I spoke w/the Dr. last night and she confirmed that the rest of the Dr's agree to try me on the longer protocol involving Lupron injections which should start late next week, then the gonal f & Menopur injections to be added in about 10 days after that and then most likely an ET around the last week of August or so. Here's hoping....

Hugs to all! Hope you're all gearing for a lovely weekend filled w/positive energy and some spoiling from your DH's! :thumbup:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi everyone,
Thanks Mrs JA & Clussy, well my "heavy bleeding" has stopped so I rang the clinic this morning and have my baseline scan booked for tomorrow, yeey!! If the lining is nice and thin I will hopefully be starting off on the oestrogen, here we go again!!
Mrs JA I've just had Provera and it did the trick, AF arrived bang on when they said it would. Keep us posted!

Clussy that's great news that you're moving again so quickly! Keeping everything crossed for you this cycle.

Blue, I'm so sorry your cycle had to be abandoned for now. The same thing happened to me (twice) and I was heartbroken broken. Just when you feel you're almost there they swipe the finishing line out from under your nose!! But things will be moving again for you in no time and in the meantime you can focus on getting yourself better. The one silver lining is the FET cycle is much more easy going on you I think.

Bestest of luck today Aclio!!
xxxx


----------



## ACLIO

Bad news for me my hcg is only 2 so its a negative I've got to go back Saturday for another blood test to make sure my level has gone down to 0 :( I've been so upset DH has been my rock x


----------



## Blue12

Oh ACLIO - I am so devastated for you. This is such unfair news. I hope you and your dh take time to comfort one another. My heart is broken for you. The shock must be so upsetting.

:hugs:


----------



## Clussy

Aclio, I'm so very sorry to hear your news. Just reading you relay it to us gave me that pang of sadness which is all too familiar considering this past cycle for me as well. Rest up, let yourself cry as much as you need. If you need to just take yourself to your bed and let out a good scream of injustice, that's perfectly normal and helps release some of the pain and disbelief. I felt numb form the pain of it for a good day and a half and did a bit more crying afterwards as well but once your mind gets going on the next steps, it will help so much w/your feeling that 'void'. You will get past this and your DH and you will grow closer as a result of being such a united front in this whole process.

Thinking of you and hugging you tightly. Please take care and check back in when you feel you're OK about talking about moving forward.
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Oh aclio! :hugs: I knew you were testing and after it seemed so positive...
I'm so sorry it didn't work. Xxxxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Oh I'm really sorry, Aclio :( I was convinced it has worked when you metioned those symptoms :( :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls, I have been kind of lurking on this thread. We are booked to start IVF around October if the IUI doesnt work. Aclio I just want to say so sorry hon, must be devastating, hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## MrsJA

ACLIO, so sorry to hear your news honey.
I know there isn't anything we can say to make it better. Nothing can quite prepare you for your first IVF fail.
I'm glad that your DH has been there for you.... I think that is the only thing that does work in this situation.
Sending you a truckload of love and sympathy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Hey girls,

Blue, I'm really sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle. Geez, we are not having a good couple of days are we??

How are you feeling love? And what have they told you about how long it takes for the OHSS to subside? I'm really hoping that it's not a hospital situation like it was with Cazd. 

Anyway, I'm thinking of you, and looking forward to having you as a FET cycle buddy next month. 

Clussy, it's great you get to start Lupron next week. It's always better when there is some action happening! What are your thoughts on doing acupuncture and all of that this cycle? I know I probably sound really cynical, but I'm not going to bother this time! Last cycle I was zero coffee, zero wine as well and I'm thinking I might not bother with that this time either! I haven't quite decided yet...

Summer let us know how you got on with your baseline scan. I am thinking some seriously thin thoughts on behalf of your uterus :) ha ha!

Anyway, hope you're all good and sending lots of love xxx


----------



## Clussy

Oh, good question on the acupuncture! I was hemming and hawing over it for a bit and feeling all 'f'it, it didn't work before and all that money...' but I'm gonna go ahead and keep it in the mix but no longer twice a week. I'm going to be going once a week just to help keep me a pinch relaxed and even if it's for that 'placebo effect' of feeling like I'm proactively doing something that can help solidify things and make a lil one stick to me for a while. :winkwink: I mean, it can't hurt. though, the extra money sure can go to something a lil more tangible like a few pedicures or even savings. DH has said that he's all for anything which I feel will help me feel more centered. I'm going to throw some regular yoga into the mix to help w/a bit of mental balancing as well. 

I hadn't stopped having wine or coffee last round but I did cut down so that's my plan this time as well. I'll just have my occasional cuppa and glass so that I'm not severing myself altogether. I figure, my body's going to respond how it wants/can and all I can do is hope and be healthy as I possibly can. I'm going to keep on w/my veggie juicing as that can't hurt either and I'd love a lil bean to marvel at the nutrients it can get in my lovely spa and resort. :haha:

Anywho, excited to get the injections going (crazy as that actually sounds) to get this baby making show on the road! Feeling hopeful, recharged and centered. 

Goodness, that was quite a ramble. Can you tell that all it takes is a question or two and I let out all my cycle thoughts/plans? This stuff is quite consuming at times.

How are you doing, MrsJA? Are you doing anything particular for mental health throughout this all? Personal growth activities to help take your mind off of things?


----------



## Summer Breeze

Aclio, I'm so so sorry to read your result. Your DH sounds lovely, look after each other xxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Thanks Mrs JA
My scan went well, after lots of umming and aahing they have decided that I will go straight onto next round without down regulating. So I am starting today on max dose of oestrogen and have to go back a week on Monday to see how I'm doing.

Interesting what you said about acupuncture, I have pretty much decided I'm not going to carry on this time. I was kind of just going for the placebo effect if nothing else but because I'm not seeing any results I think the placebo effect is even wearing off! I think I will use the money for a nice massage instead!

Yeey for starting on the injections Clussy, that's great news.

How are you doing Mrs JA?
xx


----------



## Blue12

I was only in and out of hospital for 3 days. Since then I have been essentially restricted to my bed lol. But I am feeling much better. I keep thinking I wish I had my little embies now, but I know it was the best and only decision at the time, as my levels were still above 30,000.

I am going to call today to see if I can get an fs appt to talk about fet and to see about possibly starting sooner? fxd.

SO excited for you MrsJA to have your FET - did you see wrighty just got her bfp on her fet? And Clussy starting a new cycle must be so exciting, although it is scary at times, a new protocol seems great.

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Blue12

Summer I am having the same thoughts with acupuncture too.

So glad that you are starting! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## lolalulu

Aclio...so so sorry sweetie...please find comfort and know you and DH are in all of our thoughts. We are here for you...xoxoxoxo


----------



## lolalulu

Hi girls..just checking in to see how everyone is and to tell you I had a very big scare last night while at work. I bartend and it was pretty hot so I kept drinking lots of water..I had a chance to run to the ladies room..after I wiped i still check the TP and it was full of bright red blood..it was just flowing out..I thought for sure I lost the baby. So off I was sent to the emergency room...what a horrible scary experience and soo long..they didn't give me an u/s for about 3.5-4 hours..I had to just sit and wait with no answers. The bleeding had stopped but I was a mess..and DB is away in UK...with phone off..so I didn't talk to him till about 4.5 hours after sitting in emergency room..thank god my dad met me there and stayed with me. The u/s showed a heartbeat and the baby is growing on schedule(8weeks2days). I am to take it easy for a few days and go back in on mon for another u/s. They said I have a small subchorionic hemmorage. I did some research but have chosen to stop...I am just too scared and hope it heals and everything is okay. Thanks for listening..thinking of you all and will keep you posted. Sending lots of baby dust, sticky vibes, +++++ thoughts and love! xoxoxo


----------



## lolalulu

Blue..sorry to hear about cancelled cycle...hang in there and feel better. xoxo


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

Lola, so sorry to hear about your scare, that must have been awful!! Especially with your man not there to hold your hand while you were in the hospital and had to wait.
A friend of mine had a subchrionic haemorrage at 8 weeks, and her little boy is almost two now :)
I hope everything settles down for you this week.

Clussy, I'm with you on the veggie juice thing. I think I'm going to keep eating really well this cycle, and keep taking my vitamins and stuff, because it makes me feel good and it can't hurt! But I'm not giving up the morning coffee or the evening glass of wine this time. And I think I'm going to swap the acupuncture for massage too!

Summer, how good that you get to skip down reg - woo hoo!! How long will the oestrogen bit take? I can't wait to hear how it all goes. You have been so patient, you must surely be our next BFP! :hugs:

Blue, let us know what the clinic said about follow up appointments and dates for your FET and stuff.

As for me, I'm just waiting to hear what the clinic have to say about whether it was Day 1 of my cycle last week or not. I am thinking they should just scan me to see what's happening with my uterine lining. Surely that would answer the question one way or the other!

Anyway, hope everybody is doing good!! xxx


----------



## lolalulu

Thank you MrsJA....I am wishing you tons of luck on your next cycle and will keep checking on you (and the other girls) hoping for everyone's BFP!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## cazd

Lola! OMG - that must've been terrifying. Our dates are pretty much the same and I have no idea how I'd cope with that.
But... so long as the bleedings stopped and you're feeling OK... here's some good news... once you see a heartbeat the risk of miscarriage goes WAY down.
Hope you get lots of rest - just don't move for the next 4 weeks!!!

Its great to hear that you ladies are getting back on track for the next round. 
Hope it comes quickly :hugs:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Girls
Lola, crikey you poor thing that must have been dreadful, I can't imagine. Hope you're resting up and everything's ok.

Thanks Mrs JA, you're the best. Yes I'm not the most patient person at heart but we don't have much choice at the mercy of IVF treatment do we. I'm going in for a scan next Monday and so long as I'm up to 6mm they're going to proceed so crossing everything. 
Keep us posted on what the clinic says won't you, I'm rooting for you!
xx


----------



## MrsJA

Morning girls!

How is everybody doing??

ACLIO, I've been thinking of you, and hope you're doing OK.

Lola, how are things with the bean? Has your subchrionic bleed settled down now?

Clussy, you must be back on the IVF train! What's the latest? Is it injectables at this point or a different type of meds? Anyway, I hope you are feeling side-effect free I'm sending you all my positive uterine thoughts! :hugs:

Summer, no, you are the best!! I'm really crossing my fingers for your scan on Monday. You deserve to have a cycle that works out for you at last!

Blue, tell us what the clinic have said to you about FET. Mine wanted me to have a natural cycle before I tried again, so I'm wondering if yours will say the same...

I haven't had much luck with the clinic this week. They said the little bleed I had 8 days back probably wasn't AF, so I should wait until the end of August (!!) and hope that AF turns up. If she doesn't, they will probably give me some provera to induce a bleed.

I feel like they have been a bit disinterested in the whole thing, but I'm trying to be Zen about it. I figure that I have waited this long, so a bit longer doesn't really matter. I think this baby is going to happen in it's own sweet time :)

Anyway, hope everybody is well and looking forward to the weekend!

Lots of love and babydust xxxxxxx


----------



## Blue12

Hi MrsJA

Originally my fs told me I had to wait a whole cycle... but when I called and spoke to the director of the clinic saying that september isn't a good month for me and that august would be much better (because I am off - being a teacher). They agreed that if my cd 3 scan and blood looked okay - that they would go ahead with a FET. I was thinking because my cycle was cancelled (I didn't even get to transfer) I have had a longer time without drugs in my body. I am really hoping it would be okay. If they absolutely insist that I must wait I will but I just want to get things moving. If it doesn't work, then I want to start planning when I can do my next fresh cycle.

I hope you can get started soon. The bleeding that you had seems so confusing. You are right that after all this waiting - what is a bit more waiting - yet at the same time it is very frustrating! :hugs:


----------



## lolalulu

Hi MrsJA
Everything is looking good..went in for scan this week and my bleed has healed..there is no sign of it :)....thank you for checking on me!
I hope AF shows soon for you..and it would be wonderful if you get a BFP on a nautral cycle...I am cheering for you!!
I am also cheering for all you ladies...sending lots of love, baby dust, sticky vibes and +++++ thoughts!! xoxo


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Lola, so glad to hear that your bleed has healed - what a relief! Make sure you take it easy, and do stop by from time to time - I'll be thinking of you! :)

Blue, that is great news about getting to go early in August! :happydance: As far as the drugs are concerned, I think you'll be fine. The clinics here in Australia do back to back cycles all the time. The doc told me he'd prefer I do a full natural cycle before FET, but if I had pushed for it, I think he probably would have brought me forward too. Plus there are heaps of success stories I've read, from women who've gone back to back.

When's your scan??

ACLIO, Clussy and Summer, hope you guys are having a great weekend xxx


----------



## Blue12

When I went for my scan they said there were too many cysts (left over follies) that were there and that is was best to wait. So upsetting - yet so out of my hands. I just absolutely fear the thawing process - if they don't survive the thaw I will have spent 15,000 and will never have even had a "chance" (no transfer at all) in which case I will be devastated - so just have to have tons and tons and tons of hope now.

When are you starting your August FET? Is it a medicated or unmedicated FET?


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi All
Lola, that's fantastic news, so glad to hear things have sorted themselves out. Like MrsJA says, take things easy wont you.
Blue, I'm so sorry to hear you have to wait, I know it's no comfort right now (I've been through this twice and just wanted to ignore the docs and go ahead regardless at the time) but they have to look at the bigger picture and not risk loosing those precious little embies. Their techniques for thawing out embryos has come on so much now that the success rates are really good, please try not to worry.

MrsJA well done for your 'zeness'!! Your time will be hear in a flash. In the meantime, you are very much treasured here keeping us all sane and we will return the favour very soon!!
Hope you're having a lovely weekend.

Big scan for me tomorrow, yikes!! Pleeeease don't fall through again!!
xx


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls,

Oh Blue, I'm sorry to hear that honey. The hits just keep on coming don't they? :nope:
I know what you mean about the thaw, and I can only imagine how you would feel if you ended up with none after all that money you've outlaid.
I have everything crossed for you and your beautiful snowbabies next cycle, Blue :hugs:

Re my FET, it's unmedicated, so that means we are waiting around for AF to show. It's day 34 of this cycle, if you ignore the weird bit of bleeding that happened at day 19. The longest cycle I've ever had was 56 days, so god knows how long it will take. And if that thing at day 19 was AF, we could be waiting forever! Ah well....

Summer, bless you - you are too sweet! Write back and tell us about that scan lady!! This cycle is the one for you, I know it!!

Hope everything is great with everybody else :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tickledpink

Just stopping by to see how everyone is doing!

Lola, glad the bleed has healed :hugs:

Blue, I'm sorry to hear that your cycle was cancelled but good luck for this month!

Summer, how did the scan go today?

MrsJA, hope AF shows up soon so you can get started!

Aclio, how are things going??

Hope I haven't missed anyone out...

Dee :)
xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone!
I am delighted to report that my lining was a whopping 9.7mm!! Wooooohoooooooo!!!!!!!
Looks like the super strength dose of oestrogen did the trick!! I am soooooo chuffed!
My very first ET is booked in for Friday, I cannot believe it! Still got the feeling that something will happen to cause things to fall through at the last minute again but hopefully I'm wrong!!
Had a bit of a tough decision to make while we were there. We have 5 embryos in the freezer and the embryologists wanted us to thaw out all 5 and let them culture with a view to going to blasto if they were strong enough then picking the best. They want to take advantage of me being in such a good position this time which seems to be a rarity! But I just worry that that could be a waste, I know it's unlikely but what happens if they all did really well and then we'd just have to let them perish, that would be awful. I would much rather be patient and spread them out over two cycles, just incase there's more than one little fighter in there! So we managed to talk them into thawing out 3 this time and 2 next time. Hope we've done the right thing, it doesn't sit very well with me going against the advice of specialists but I just have a gut feeling that this is the right thing to do with our precious little snowbabies.

Hope everyone is doing well and had a lovely weekend? 

Mrs JA, 56 days?? Crikey, that's impressive!! Let's hope AF doesn't keep you hanging on this time!

Tickled, lovely to hear from you, hope all is going well for you, love your scan pic!!

xx


----------



## MrsJA

Summer, woo hoo!! :happydance::dance::yipee:

I'm so happy for you lady, it's finally your turn! I can of course, understand how you must feel, expecting that something's going to go wrong last minute.

But I'm sure it's all going to work out for you and the frosties this time. It's so exciting!

I also think you did the right thing saving some of your precious frosties for next time. It would be such a shame to have thawed them all this cycle and then miss out. I would have made the same decision you did for sure.

tickled, it's lovely to see you! How many weeks now??

I'm having one of those days today. My ovaries have been twinging, but there's no sign of CM or anything that would lead me to think that I'm ovulating. And no sign of AF of course! Wish she would turn up already. Last cycle feels like it was about a million years ago at this point! 

Anyway, hope everybody is good and sending lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hey Mrs JA....I start to feel we're the only ones left??!!

Thanks for your message, it makes such a difference when people support decisions like this! Never mind the 2ww, this 2 day wait until transfer is killing me, I run the risk of going a bit loopy!

Ooh ovary twinges sound promising, could it be AF is on the way? I often get twinges there when she is. I do hope she turns up soon so you can get a plan together. Can you try jumping up and down and jiggling it out? haha
xxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Good luck with ET on Friday, Summer!!!! :hugs:

I'm now 7+1, MrsJA. I thought I was eight - going by the online calculators for IVF'ers. But then I had a scan on the 28th (and saw the heartbeat!!) and going by the size, 4.4mm, I'm a week behind but it's growing fine now! I had a bleed an hour after my scan... it was a collapsed sac from the twin, the second embie took :( Had a check up on Monday and the other is still going strong and has doubled in size but it's still tense times...

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and all the other ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Summer, LOL about jiggling AF out! :rofl: I read your post this morning, and I have been thinking about that all day and giggling. I tell you what, I bloody well wish I could jiggle her out! ha ha..

And yes I agree, the thread is getting pretty quiet! Just us FET'ers hanging on in there :) 

So anyway, I can't wait to hear how your ET goes tomorrow.... I am so excited for you! Write back and tell me how it goes!!!

Tickled, I was sorry to read about the situation with your twin. The bleed much have been really worrying too. I bet you're looking forward to getting to that 12 week milestone. I think all IVF'ers must just hold their breath and hope like crazy that they get there.

Hope everybody else is doing good xxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Good luck with ET today, Summer!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi MrsJA and Tickled, and thank you for your messages.

Well I'm back from the clinic, the day hasn't gone quite as well as we'd hoped..

Got the call this morning to say that 2 out of the 3 had survived but one had gone from a 4 cell to a 1 cell and one had gone from a 4 cell to a 2 cell. We had to decide whether we wanted to thaw out the remaining 2 and only had about 20 minutes to decide! It was horrible! How do you make that kind of decision so fast?! In the end we had to go with what they were recommending, they said as the thaw rate wasn't great it would be best all round to thaw them all now. So we did and with the other 2, one went from a 5 cell to a 2 cell and the other from 4 cell to 2 cell.
Soooo we ended up having 2 2 cells put back. I know it's a terrible attitude to have but i just feel like it's game over already and that the next couple of weeks are just an annoying formality to get through. I feel like seen as they weren't strong enough to survive the thawing process very well, what chance do they have of continuing to grow now they've been weakened???

Anyway, sorry, miserable cow rant over.

Tickled, hope you're well. MrsJA, any sign of AF?
xx


x


----------



## MrsJA

Oh honey, I'm so sorry. I know NOTHING about what's normal with FET, but I wish I did, so I could tell your something comforting. 

Like, it's perfectly normal for embryo quality to go backwards after thaw, but then come good.

I really hope that's true, I just have no idea whether it is!

You've made me realize I need to do a whole lot more research :dohh:

You know what honey, your two 2 cell'ers could well end up being your beautiful son/s or daughter/s. They really could. The clinic wouldn't have bothered to put them back if that wasn't the case.

So you put your feet up and think positive thoughts, lady. You're pupo! And I'm going to be sending you every bit of positive energy I have!

Lots and lots of love, to you and your marvellous two-celled snowbabies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Thank you my lovely MrsJA!! No this is the problem, I didn't know anything about it so it's all just come as a bit of a shock really. It was so stressful having to make such a big decision in such a short amount of time! However I've had a bit of a nap now and am feeling a little more human.
I might start a new topic and see if anyone's got any experience of this.

Thank you as always for being so ace xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Joining your thread, MrsJA....even though mine isn't scheduled till later in the year :hugs:


----------



## tickledpink

Don't give up hope yet, Summer! I was convinced ours hadn't worked but look how it turned out!!! I know the waiting will be awful but just keep thinking positively!! *hugs*


----------



## MrsJA

Ahhh summer, it is my absolute pleasure :)

I'm glad you're feeling a bit better now. I'll keep an eye out for your thread too - I'm keen to hear what our fellow IVF'ers have to say about all this thawing business.

I only have two frosties, so I really hope that one of them makes it.

Isi, it is always a delight to see you, and welcome to our little thread!! How's your trip going??

Tickled, hope you and the little one are doing well :hugs:

I'm heading away for the weekend in a couple of mins, so I will check back in with you ladies on Sunday night.

Feet up Summer!! :flower:


----------



## MrsJA

Hi lovely girls!

I hope everybody had a great weekend!

Summer, what's the latest with our favourite pupo lady? Still resting up and thinking positive thoughts I hope! 

So, finally some news at my end - I managed to meet with our FS (at last) today. I've hardly seen him at all during the IVF process, and certainly not since ET, so we discussed where I'm at. Which is basically NOWHERE! Today is cycle day 41 and still no AF. Which is not unusual for me of course, with my PCO.

Anyway, I tell him it's day 41 and he says "mmm... your cycles are usually quite regular aren't they?" I stared at him for a bit and then I said "um NO, I have polycystic ovaries... my longest cycle this year was actually 56 days.."

What an idiot! He clearly doesn't read his file notes. So at that point he decided it would be a good idea to put me on a medicated cycle instead of trying to go unmedicated. Which I said to the nurses throughout!

But never mind. At least I'm not waiting god knows how many more weeks for AF to show and then another month to ovulate :dohh:

I'm starting provera tonight, which means hopefully AF next week, then it's onto the oestrogen for a couple of weeks. So, transfer maybe end of August if I am REALLY really lucky!

Anyway, the clock is ticking :happydance:

Tickled, hope you're feeling well - when is your next scan??

Clussy and Blue, thinking of you guys :hugs:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi All
MrsJA, did you have a lovely weekend away??
Well that is fab news that you now have a plan for you cycle. Can't believe your FS, sounds very similar to my place. I get so frustrated having to explain my situation again and again and having to pull them up on errors! I sometimes wonder if I wasn't so on the ball what the hell they'd do to me!
Woohoo, end of AUgust is soooo close!! Provera worked like a charm for me, I took it for 5 days and then 3 days later AF arrived.
So excited for you hun.

I am doing good, a lot better actually. Managed to get my PMA back so am feeling a lot happier. Although, 4 days in to this 2ww lark and I am starting to go a bit loopy!
How did you cope??!
xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

MrsJA, I can imagine how annoying that must have been!! I changed doctors last year for the same reason. I hate it when they treat patients like a conveyor belt....no personal touch at all. I'm so glad you have a plan now, and I pray that you can have the FET by the end of August!! Will be rooting for you, hun :hugs:

Summer.....wishing you all the very best in your 2ww. Regardless of the quality of the eggs, I pray you get a beautiful BFP with a beautiful and healthy baby (or babies :winkwink:)


----------



## tickledpink

Great news on the AF front, MrsJA! Even if he can't remember who you are personally, how long would it take him to check his notes before seeing you?? 

Glad to hear you've got your PMA back, Summer! :D Are you working or have you got some time off? I had a couple of weeks off and put my feet up and watched tonnes of TV and read.

I'm not feeling too bad... MS is kicking in again and I'm getting very picky with food, so I'm eating when I can... and putting on weight :( Next scan will be my 12 week scan on September 7th.

I'll be popping back to see how you're all getting on :D

Dee
xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

One question, MrsJA. How many days did you have to take off for the egg collection and the FET? I don't have a lot of holiday days left, and was wondering how many days recovery is needed.


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hey Girls

Thanks Isi. When is your treatment due to start? I didn't have much time off over my treatment but in my fresh cycle I remember wishing that I'd taken the day after egg collection off cause I was still quite sore.

Hey Tickled, well it's worked out quite well really, my ET was Friday so I took the day off, with it being summer I don't work saturdays at the moment and Mondays are my normal day off so in total I'll have had 4 days off which has been nice.
Not long now til your 12 week scan, how exciting!!
xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Summer. I pray my FET can fall around the weekend as well. As for egg collection, I might just have to endure the soreness the day after as well, as it's unlikely I'll be able to take the day off. Hopefully, my cycle will begin in October. I'm on holiday now, and will continue discussions with my new FS later in the month.


----------



## Clussy

Hi Chickies! Sorry for the silence on my part for the past couple of weeks. Just had to regroup and take a short break from all things IVF related so that I could balance myself a bit. Am feeling pretty restored and excited to get this show on the road. 

Summer, congratulations on being PUPO! Considering the embies made it through the freeze, they have resilience in them so don't go discounting them just yet. This is all part of our adventure. Here's hoping all turns out for this FET and you save me a seat in the expecting threads. :happydance:

MrsJA! Hello Dear Lady! So happy to hear FS finally perked up after you had to remind him of your deets. Ay vey. :dohh: If all goes well, looks like you and I will be going in for transfer at about the same time. 

I'm on morning Lupron injections now and go in for my baseline scan on Wednesday, then begin w/my gonalF and Menopur injections on Friday evening. I'm due to go in for retrieval on the week of the 22nd and if my embies hold on for a 5 day transfer then I'm looking at about the 28th for the transfer.

Hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good luck summer, I really hope you get your bfp this time :)

just thought I'd pop on and wish you luck xxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

MummyIwanabe! Long time no hear! How's it going? Thanks for popping on, lovely to hear from you.

Lovely to hear from you too Clussy! Good for you taking a break from this mad world, think it does wonders every now and again. Glad to hear you're back and raring to go!
That's great that you'll be cycle buddies with MrsJA again! It's so nice having someone along the way.
I love your PMA, I do hope you're right, although I stupidly stupidly made the mistake of just ringing up to find out my embryo grading just now (hoping for a bit of peace of mid) and my PMA has just plummeted.
Apparently they were both a 3/2 grade out of a maximum of 4/4, doesn't sound all that fantastic. Why can't I just accept that ignorance is usually bliss?!!
Isi, hope you're having a lovely holiday!
xxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

Summer, yes I did have a great weekend at the beach thanks! Ate too much food and drank too much wine. I'm trying to enjoy that part as much as I can right now :)

I'm glad your PMA is returning, I think it's important to take a moment every now and then and just enjoy being pupo. It took you so long to get here, you have to enjoy these moments with your snowbabies.

I did almost go nuts during the 2WW - and the second week was much harder than the first I hate to say! You've just got to try and distract yourself as much as you can and try to avoid googling every symptom under the sun, lol!

Clussy, yayyyyy you are back! It's so nice to see you! And I'm excited that we'll be doing transfer around the same time again :)

Isi, re your cycle.. you'll need to take the day of egg collection off for starters. Ideally the day after too, but if you don't have time, you don't have time - I would have been able to go back the next day but I was glad I had the extra time to just chill out. 

You'll also be in and out of work quite a bit in the two weeks before, for scans - but hopefully you can manage most of these before and after hours. And then it's a couple of hours on the day of your ET. Has your clinic given you any idea what month you'll be booked??

Tickled, sorry about the MS :dohh: I hope you start to feel better soon honey.

Lots of love, ladies xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey Summer, 

I'm OK preparing myself to start this whole nightmare again at the end of August :)

Scared, nervous, aprehensive, excited but negative all at same time! lol New protocol for me, diff drugs so more unknowns as to how I'll react to these. i pray i get a good response this time.

Only time will tell! Just paid out for the treatment £4k ouch! gota pay for drugs at end of month ready to start.

I shall keep an eye out and see how you do summer, I hope it works, babies can come from all sorts of diff grade embies so try not to fret too much. Just because you have a grade 1 embie doesn't mean it will work either, it's a lottery!! :hugs:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi All

MrsJA your weekend sounds heavenly, you do absolutely right, do all those lovely things while you still can!!

Crikey, can&#8217;t imagine the second week getting any worse!! I&#8217;ve been forcing myself to stop the symptom googling. I can end up on there all day left to my own devices!

MummyIwanabe, thanks hun, wishing you the bestest of luck for this coming cycle. You so deserve it to work out. That&#8217;s good that they&#8217;re amending your protocol, shows that they&#8217;re really thinking things through. £4K, ouch!! If this frozen cycle doesn&#8217;t work then it will be time for us to get out our wallets, and with the doses of drugs I&#8217;m on I dread to imagine the bill!!


----------



## MrsJA

Summer - I know exactly what you mean about the googling, LOL! Don't do it!!

Actually, while we're on it - do you have any interesting symptoms to share with us? Go on, we won't call you a nut! :)

PS - also, what date is your blood test scheduled?

Mummyiwanabe, welcome! Are you doing a fresh or a frozen cycle this time?

All good with me girls, onto day 3 of provera now and hoping like crazy that the witch flies in soon! 

xxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm on a fresh cycle again starting end of august. So we might be doing a ET same ish time maybe!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hey Hey!
Honestly, literally aaaall morning I've just been reading story after story of symptoms and BFPs and BFNs, someone shoot me!!
Well, now you come to mention it.... haha!! Ok, just humour me for a while!! I do have a funny sensation in my down below bits, I would say like half way between my lady bits and belly button, it got like progressively "heavier" last night and today I am still aware of it. Now I'm fairly certain that it's because all I can do it focus on my lady bits right now, oh that's and the little fact of progesterone injections, but hey a girl can dream and fantasise for a few days can't she?!!
They don't do blood tests at my clinic, I just have to ring in next Friday with the results of a HPT.
Woohoo MrsJA!! AF will be here in no time and you will be back amongst the madness!!
xxxx


----------



## lolalulu

Hello ladies!!! Just checking on you.....yeah things are moving forward for you! Summer..awesome news...hang in there, stay positive and busy..2ww will go by faster...I also tried to not look up every symptom---yeah right that didn't happen..lololol! MrsJA & Clussy....so excited to follow you girls on your next cycle....I know this is it for you..lots of bay dust for a sticky bean!! And welcome Isi...this is a great thread with lots of support! Thinking of you ladies..lots of love! xoxo


----------



## Clussy

Hello Dear Chickies!

How's everyone holding up?

Summer, in my mind, I'm convinced you're preggers so you'll likely need to start thinking of names soon. That's odd that your clinic doesn't do blood tests. I'd never heard of that. Are you going to hold out till test day to actually POAS? Thinking of you!

Lola! Good to hear from you again and thanks for the good vibes! I'm feeling mostly good about this cycle and am feeling like I'm in a good place to put it in the hands of the powers that be and just hope for the best.

Mummy, I hear ya on gearing up. I'm also doing another fresh cycle this time since there were no embies that made it to freezing last time. This time I plan on having an excess of 37 embies to freeze for our future use and to give away to other couples at Christmas time. :happydance: Ok, 37 is a bit much but I'm sure as heck hoping for some totsicles so that we can breathe a sigh of relief, just in case. 

MrsJA, I'm going to light a candle for your AF to come already. :thumbup: I can only imagine the daily check for her to show signs. I've just finished mine up and today was my baseline so here we go. I should get a call soon w/the results. Hopefully all was well and they give me the thumbs up to start the stimming on Friday as planned.

Also, quick question, what's PMA stand for? I've never heard that acronym before in these threads. I did not get the memo? :blush:

So, to find some humor in all this IVF business, I'm blogging about it. Trying to find light in some of the more annoying elements. In the end, it will absolutely be worth every minute of it but mornings like this morning at the clinic made me just slap my forehead and pray for the will to get through this w/most of my sanity intact. 
My (currently infertility struggles) Blog - https://clussy.blogspot.com/

Hugs for all! :hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Morning girls,

Summer, put down the BFP stories! ha ha! Only kidding...I do that when I'm in the 2WW wait, non-stop, so I am hardly one to talk! I think it really can't be helped!
Your symptoms sound promising honey, and I so hope that they end in a BFP!

Clussy, LOL about making lots of embies to give away at Christmas time! Of course only your infertile friends (ie us) would appreciate them in the true Christmas spirit in which they were given. ha ha! :)

I'm looking forward to reading your blog - I have sent the link to work so I can read it when I get there. What you said about the lighter side reminded me of something else I saw recently...

https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/

I literally cried with laughter several time reading this.

PS - PMA, stands for positive mental attitude, my love :)
Write back and let us know what the clinic says!

Lola, thanks for popping in to say hi - hope it's all going well!

Mummyiwanabe, looks like it will be you, me and Clussy all around the same time. Wishing you every bit of luck this cycle:hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Clussy

Oh my stars! MrsJA, That site is hilarious! I laughed at the first one and SO can relate! 
"But serious, Fertility God/Mother Nature, infertility is making us weird. We spend too many hours staring at the toilet paper, charting our basal temperature, googling our fake pregnancy symptoms and crying at baby showers. We use words like ovulation and cervical mucus like they are apart of normal conversation."
HA!!!!! that's too amazing! This bad boy is getting bookmarked and checked regularly for humorous updates to help me in the battle of making light of the all too serious elephant in the room. :haha: Thanks for sharing!

So, I got the magical call from the clinic giving me the thumbs up for getting this show on the road and it was great news concerning my follicles. Turns out, I have 12 follicles in one ovary already and 15 in the other. Last time, at baseline, I had 5 on one side and 6 on the other. So, looks like my body's all 'let's do this!'. I start stimming on Friday evening, so here goes nothing!

Hugs and cheap laughs for all! :hugs:


----------



## tickledpink

Just a quickie because I'm at work but great news about those follies, Clussy!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Clussy

Thanks Tickled! I'm pretty pumped about this revving start that my body is taking off with. There's no messing around this time. First time was the dress rehearsal. This time, I'm ready for an Oscar... er, a baby. :winkwink:


----------



## MrsJA

Clussy, yayyyyyyy for your follies. :happydance:

This all bodes VERY well. I have a good feeling about you, me and mummyiwanabe this cycle :)


----------



## MrsJA

PS, Summer, what's the latest on crazywatch??? Thinking of you lady :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Ahh I hope so :hugs:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hello Lovelys

Clussy, fantastic news on the follies!! That all bodes very well doesn't it!

Mummy, thanks so much for that link, they are hilarious and have totally brightened my day!!

Well the latest on the fantastical, make believe symptom spotting is.... I went to the toilet and i sweeeear there was the tiniest spot of pink, now whether I just made myself bleed from poking around too much is debatable. 
Other than that just feeling very bloated, but again this could be down to the fact that I am a greedy cow and can't stop eating!!

How's everyone else doing today??
xx


----------



## MrsJA

OMG Summer, I know this probably makes me as crazy as you, but I am sooo excited about your tiny spot of pink!!

It is the sign all us LTTTC'ers dream of!

Hurrah for your bloating too!

I know I was only briefly, briefly pregnant last cycle, but I was super bloated too. (Although I probably fall into the greedy cow category also and was certainly eating a LOT of food! ha ha...)

Clussy, you must be starting stims tonight! 
Jeez, in some ways it's felt like this cycle has taken forever, but now we are all here again, it's happening so fast!

Day 5 on the provera for me today. Please AF make an appearance soon! 

Hope you guys all have a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Girls!
Hope you all had a lovely weekend. We took ourselves off camping, it was lovely to escape for a bit. 

Haha, thanks MrsJA! I a l am most proud of my teeny tiny spotting!!
So how are you getting on?? Has AF reared her ugly head yet??
Hope all is going will with the stims Clussy!!
Hope everyone else is well
xxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Hey Summer,

The weekend away sounds great! Probably just what you need at this point to take your mind off the wait hey? Remind me what day you are testing?? 

As for me, no sign of AF yet I'm afraid. It's day 48 and I'm going out of mind! The provera made me a little moody and I'm guessing now that I'm done with the provera, I just have flat out PMS (or at least I HOPE that's what it is!) I am sooooo grumpy! And a wee bit teary on occasion too. You girls know how it is - I wish she would just hurry up and show!

How's everybody else doing? Clussy are the stims going OK? Ticked, hope you're well.

Sending lots of love and babydust to all :hugs:


----------



## Clussy

Hi there Chickies!

Summer, ah, camping! That sounds wonderful and good for your spirit! 4 more days! Oh thank goodness. It sounds like you're treating yourself very well in the meantime so I'm sure the embies appreciate a happy home.

MrsJA, I can't believe that there's still no sight of AF! Goodness, I can only imagine what the added hormones, anticipation and frustration cocktail are doing to you. Hold tight Lady, it's coming and you'll be on your way to having your grand uterine resort host a sweet lil emby for many months. I hear ya on the moodiness though. It's so tough to keep a grip on. For me, I usually let my tension out through some hard runs or spinning but now that I'm stimming again, I'm trying not to over do it, so I need another outlet. Maybe I'll take up 'yell therapy'.

AFM, I'm doing great so far w/the stimming. I'm still doing Lupron injections in the morning and the GonalF and Menopur in the evenings. I went in for bloodwork this morning just to make sure my estrogen is where it needs to be so I'll likely get a call in a few hours letting me know all's well and to keep on keeping on. by this time next week, I'll either be at the clinic for ER or be taking the trigger shot. Goodness, this is moving quite fast now. Feeling good! _update:_ Nurse just called and let me know that my estrogen is at 196 so right where it needs to be. 

Mummy, hope you're doing well and gearing up for a strong cycle!

Tickled, sending you soothing vibes, you're just a few weeks away from being out of your 1st trimester!

Hugs and love to all! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi ladies!!

My official test date is Friday, but not sure if I'm strong enough to hold out til then!!

MrsJA, any sign of AF yet?? I was very moody on the provera too. Blimey, the things we have to go through! Hope you're doing ok. 

Clussy, fantastic news! Can't believe how quickly things are moving for you!!

xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oo wow summer not long! Respect for holding out until now as well! When do you think you might buckle? ;) got any symptoms? :)


----------



## MrsJA

Evening beautiful girls!

Clussy, so glad to hear that you're on track and that your estrogen is looking good! Yell therapy sounds like the way forward by the way... (I think I may have started this "therapy" by accident this week, due to extreme grumpiness! ha ha....)

Summer, you are so close now. You doing OK??? I always get to a point when I'm at this stage, where I go from HANGING to do the test, to absolutely dreading it, in case I get a BFN. I'm thinking of you honey :hugs::hugs:

Mummyiwanabe - where are you up to in your cycle now?

OK, so some awesome news today because AF turned up!!!:happydance::witch::happydance::witch:
Hurrah!
I start estrogen on Friday, scan on the 30th and transfer on September 2 if all goes to plan. I am sooooooo excited! But also so not looking forward to the beginning of the craziness. 

I'd be interested to hear what you girls think about this.... Last cycle I told about half a dozen close friends, plus my family and my boss what was happening and when. I think this cycle, I'm actually not going to tell anyone (and I mean anyone - not even my mum) when we're transferring. 

It really grated on me last cycle that so many people knew. I felt like I needed them to know at the start, but as we got closer to the business end of things (eg the test date) I felt really pressurised and like everyone was watching me. How are you guys dealing with this?

Anyway, sending love and babydust to you all xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm about 8 days from my scan and not sure when I'll start the drugs prob a day or so after that if AF arrives on time :)


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi All!

MrsJA Woooooohoooooooooo!!! That's so fab she's finally turned up and you can finally get moving! You'll be in the dreaded 2ww in no time girl!
You read my mind, we have decided the exact same thing. I really felt the need to talk to people and have people know at the start but this 2ww with everyone knowing has been awful. Like you say it's just so much extra pressure that you just don't need. It's the first time that I've just really wanted some private time with my DH (and you lovely girls too of course!)

Well..... I have something to report...... I can't actually believe I'm about to write this for the very first time EVER but.... I think I've had my very first BFP!!
I actually cannot in any way believe it, I am in complete and utter shock and almost feel a bit cynical like the tests are just having a laugh with me to be cruel! But we shall see!

xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG!!! Congrats Summer. That would be soooo awesome!!! Did you do a digi test?

MrsJA.....:yipee: for AF! I'm so glad you can get the party started!! I know exactly what you mean about not teling anyone. I personally don't want to tell anyone when we start....but my best friend has asked me to let her know when I start...so we can pray together. Still uncertain if I'll let her know....but I have to admit that I do want someone to pray with as well. Such a tough decision to make. Good luck hun!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

congrats summer!!!


----------



## Britt11

congrats Summer!! Awesome news, I had a good feeling for you
:hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey MrsJA yay to the witch turning up!!! :)


----------



## tickledpink

Another quickie for me as I'm at work and my breaks just finished.... GRRR! But great news on AF and ET MrsJA!!!!! And great news for you too, Summer!!!!!! Keeping everything crossed that it sticks.


----------



## Clussy

Summer, :happydance::happydance::happydance:!! That's great news! Have you taken another today? How are you feeling? Can't wait to read the confirmation that your Doc gives you so that you can kick your feet up and begin this amazing journey w/confidence. Very excited for you Dear!

MrsJA, Goodness, so glad to hear she finally showed up so that you could get confirmation of when all the magic was going to happen! Excited to hear how this FET goes for you. I agree, in that I'm kind of dreading that 2WW. I can handle this part of it (injections) because it's actively doing something and feels like *something* is in my control. ((sigh)) Also, I definitely understand the not wanting to tell anyone this time around. I'm such a big mouth and feel this guilt in telling my loved ones what's going on and making them feel confident that I'm ok that I blew it this time around. Here's hoping it works but if by chance, it doesn't take, I'll probably tighten up about who I share this with so that I don't get the "are we there yet?" feeling when I talk w/them.

AFM, I went in for my first scan yesterday and all looked well. I have 3 leading follicles and many other smaller ones. I can't get a feel from the nurse on if we're doing well or what. She said I'm on track and to keep up the same medications so, keep on I will. I have another monitoring tomorrow so we should have a better idea of how things are going. Looks like ER will be somewhere around next Tues/Wed hopefully.

Hugs and Love to all! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Girls and thanks so much, believe it or not I have done in total, 12 tests so far!!!
I don't think I can really believe it so I have to keep reassuring myself! It's costing me a fortune!

yes I did a digi test Isi, think I had to see the words "pregnant" before I could truly accept it!

Clussy, well done on your scan, that's great news, can't wait to see how things go for you.

xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh, that is WONDERFUL, Summer!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! Here's wishing you a h&h 8+ months!!!! Be sure to put up a ticker pronto :winkwink:

That's awesome, Clussy! It sounds like you're perfectly on track!! Good luck hun!


----------



## MrsJA

OMG, SUMMER!! :happydance::dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo:

I am soooooooo happy for you honey!!!

LOL that you have done 12 tests now, you nut! ha ha! (Bet I will be the same when it's my turn though!)

Do you "feel" pregnant? And how did you tell the DH?? I want to know everything!!!

Clussy, I'm glad to hear that things are on track, and mummyiwanabe and Isi, I hope you are hanging in there too. We are next ladies!

Sending lots of happiness and babydust :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Can't wait to get started but yet I feel so negative about it although deep in my mind i can't see it not working! I'm mental! lol


----------



## Blue12

Summer - congrats!!!!!!! This is amazing news!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Thanks again everyone!!

Isi, I have changed my ticker, thank you for suggesting it!!

MrsJA, emotionally I don't think I feel pregnant yet, I still can't quite believe it just yet I don't think! But physically, I feel something, ever since a few days after transfer I could feel like this "weight " down below, that's the only way I can describe it.
Well I solemnly promised DH that we would do the test together (not literally you understand, don't think his pee would have helped the situation) So it was a lovely lovely moment all round.
How's everything going with you hun? Has the witch left the building??

MummyIwanabe, I totally know what you mean, I think after these knock backs we start to get into defence mode, I know I did. It's like we daren't get our hopes up again so we almost do the opposite. Try and keep that chin up.

Blue! Thank you. How are you doing??

Well I am off holiday tomorrow morning so I wont be able to post but I can't wait to catch up on all the news when I get back a week on Tuesday!!!

Loads of hugs xx


----------



## MrsJA

Afternoon ladies!

Summer, that's so nice you and DH did the test together (well, as together as it's possible to do these things - lol!) I hope you guys have a beautiful weekend away and enjoy this special time :)

Clussy, what's been happening? You're doing ET this week, so I guess you must be starting to feel a bit bloated and uncomfortable by now! Are you holding up OK with the crazy hormones?

Mummyiwanabe, I know what you mean about feeling like you don't believe it will work. It's a weird mix of hope and excitement, and dread... Where are you up to now with the cycle?

As for me, I'm still bleeding a bit... I had hoped that the witch would have flown the building by now, but having taken so long to arrive, it seems she is determined to hang around! I started oestrogen today, so we are officially underway anyhow!

Isi, Blue and tickled, hope you guys are good!


----------



## Blue12

Hi MrsJA - so excited for you to be starting oestrogen - must feel good to be doing "something" to take steps forward. 

I am still about 2 weeks away from af to do FET. I am so nervous about them thawing and cannot imagine how I would feel if they didn't survive to know that I never even got the chance to have a transfer at all or to be pupo or even have a chance. It is really overwhelming thought - so right now I am kind of doing the head in the sand thing - bad as that is.


----------



## Clussy

Hi Chickies! 

Summer, congrats again! So very happy for you and love seeing another successful ticker on this thread. We're all getting there!

MrsJA, hope AF skedaddles already but still a good sign that there's movement and you're well on your way. I've been seeing so many successful cases with FET lately. It's like it's a lucky charm. 

I'm triggering here in about 30 min (10:30 PM EST) and have my ER at 8:15AM on Tuesday morning. I'm still feeling quite relaxed and positive. I've put it out of my hands and just surround it w/a solid sense of hope and knowing that I'm doing all I can.

Much love and hugs to you's all!

:hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Evening lovely ladies!

Clussy, so exciting that your EC is tomorrow morning!! Can't wait to hear how you get on, I will be thinking of you :hugs:

Blue, the wait is awful isn't it? I hope your AF shows up on time so you can get moving. But having said that, I also kind of enjoyed not having to think about IVF too much for a couple of months. I hope you've been making the most of the time off too :)

Mummyiwanabe, Summer and Isi, hope you guys are good.

I'm still waiting for AF to depart...which is annoying because I started estrogen yesterday, so I figure I'm actually supposed to be growing a new lining at this point instead of getting rid of the last one. But I'm trying not to stress about it too much.

Sending lots of love and babydust xxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Summer, 12 tests!!! LOL You beat me by far! Have a great holiday and see you soon!

Great news to hear things are finally moving for you MrsJA!! What happens now?

Good luck tomorrow Clussy!!!! xxx

My SIL has FET tomorrow... Fifth attempt. Hope to God it works this time as she and my brother seem to be avoiding me and hubby like the plague. I've had one message off Facebook from her but haven't spoken to her since July 7th :( 

Apart from that I'm doing ok... bloated, back ache, insomnia, MS... only a couple of weeks to go until we reach the 12 week safety mark.

Shoot, breaks over again! Sorry to those I have mentioned but hugs to all !!!!!


----------



## MrsJA

Tickled it's lovely to see you - thanks for popping in!! So glad you are nearly at the 12 week mark, it's really great to see you reach that milestone :hugs:

And I'll cross my fingers for your poor SIL too, that must be super tough. Keep us posted with you both :)

Clussy, how did you go with your ET today honey??

Blue, Summer, Mummyiwanabe - hope you guys are good!

AF finally left the building today - woo hoo! :happydance: Grow little lining, grow!

xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

i'm OK thanks Mrs JA waiting for the :witch: to arrive hopefully tomorrow!!!


----------



## Clussy

Hi Sweet Ladies!

So, egg hunt was this morning and they got 17 eggies. Here's hoping that about 12 or so were mature and that, oh, 10 maybe fertilize. That's my hope so we shall see what happens.


MrsJA, score! So happy that AF is done and you are on your way. I've got some good vibes floating around you so me thinks you're going to be sharing some good news here soon.

Summer, how you feeling, Darling? 

Mummy, hoping AF makes her visit short and sweet. Looking forward to hearing good news from you. 

Tickled! So happy to see you come around. 12 week mark being right around the corner is awesome! We can use all the good luck charms we can get around here! 

Isi, hope all's well over there w/you and that your wonderful temple is gearing up for goodness!

Much love to all! :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Clussy - that is fabulous news!!! fxd for continued good news for you!

MrsJA - af is gone!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

I am waiting for mine ........ such suspense - I am feeling a bit panicked that she makes her appearance before work/school starts again!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

No :witch: this morning :( argh! She always arrives on time pretty much. Going to wait and see if she shows by lunch but usually she's always here when I wake. Will have to call clinic I guess and see if I have to put scan back from tomorrow to another day.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies!

MrsJA, that is awesome that AF has finally gone. So, let the partyyyyy begin :happydance:.. Good luck sweetie.

That sounds awesome, Clussy. 17 eggs is GREAT! Wishing you all the best in your FET!!

As for me, it's been a bit of a roller coaster. My DH and I are really struggling to fit in this IVF with our other big costs this year (his MBA, our buying a house). I get some lump money at the end of the year but was really hoping to start earlier. Working on, and praying about, it and hoping we can get started by October. I'm going to check out another FS on Friday (who came very highly recommended by some friends). I haven't committed to the FS I saw last month, so I can then compare them both and determine which one works better for me.


----------



## MrsJA

Clussy, 17 eggs!! That is brilliant honey! Are you feeling sore, or not too bad?
And remind me how many you got last time? I think it was 11 wasn't it? So, it looks like the long protocol is a winner!
When is your ET? 
Soooooo exciting!:hugs:

Mummiwanabe, I wish my :witch: would turn up on schedule like yours does! What scan are you doing? I thought you'd be waiting until after AF to do a baseline?

Isi, I think you're doing the right thing shopping around for an FS. I haven't been that happy with mine, and I've already decided if we don't get pregnant with either of our two frosties, I am going to change clinics. I know what you mean about the cost too, it's really difficult. If you have to wait a bit do you think you'll try another IUI?

I'm just ticking along girls, waiting for my scan on Monday. I was saying earlier today that I have done NONE of the things this cycle that I did last cycle. Last time I did the acupuncture, organic food, no coffee, no booze, took time off etc. I thought I might start some of that again this week, but I somehow can't be bothered! Is that bad, or have you guys done that this time round too???

Anyway, sending lots of love and babydust xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks MrsJA. We won't be bothering with IUI as our chances aren't great with even that, thanks to my 1-tube situation. I'll just keep hoping and praying October can happen.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey MrsJA I am exactly the same this time!!

We haven't avoided caffeine, alcohol, bad food, etc etc in fact we had a bottle of wine between the two of us last night lol my FS said most babies are conceived through alcohol! :rofl: 

I'm far more relaxed this time and I think and tell myself, others conceive naturally and don't bother with anything, I'm going to be normal, not worry about it and just get on with it :)

I think my scan was supposed to be on day 2 to check lining maybe? then I think I start drugs on day 3. It's a short protocol. But I'm on day 30 and no sign of her yet so will have to see when clinic want me to go in now.

xxx


----------



## tickledpink

Great news on AF, MrsJA! After the scan on Monday, what comes next for you??

Brilliant news on those eggs, Clussy!! I had 17 eggs, but only 12 were mature. Lucky for us all 12 fertilised but only 6 were a grade 2, the rest were 3 and 4 so we couldn't freeze them. When will you get the results?

Mummyiwanabe, I hope AF shows up for you soon!

Just had my mum call me about my SIL... bad news :( Apparently they were due to have ET yesterday but the eggs didn't thaw out properly, that's why they were going today to try with more eggs. But again, they didn't thaw out properly and now they have no more eggs :( So they've got to start all over again. My heart really goes out to her... I feel guilty for getting pregnant first time when they've just failed their fifth :(


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Oh your poor SIL tickled :( I can't imagine trying 5 times :nope:


----------



## Clussy

Thanks for the congrats and crossing of fingers for me, Ladies! I'll take all the good vibes around me that I can get to lure embabies to stick around.

Tickled, so sorry to hear about your SIL. No need to feel guilty though unless you're rubbing it in your face which I'm sure you're not. Appreciate your luck and blessing and just offer her up some support and encouragement where you can.

Well, got the fertilization report call and it turns out that of the 17 eggies, 12 of them fertilized normally, so now it's the waiting game till Friday to see how they come along. Come on, embabies! grow grow grow!

Blue, here's hoping AF makes her appearance quickly and you can get this show on the road already.

Mummy, has AF come around by now?

MrsJA, last time, they fished out 12 eggies and 9 of them fertilized so I'm up by 3 this time. I'm feeling really well actually. no cramping today and just comfortable. I'm working from home today though so sweats are my uniform.:haha: Looks like my transfer is on Sunday so till then, I'm just enjoying some coffee, trying to keep up the positive vibes and pray on it. I have been less anal about what I've done to prep this time around as well. I'm still doing acupuncture but just once a week as opposed to twice (oof, that was expensive!) and I'm juicing here and there but not religiously. I'm trying to eat well in general (but we usually do anyways since we're both kinda health nuts) but also letting myself have treats when I want them. I feel like I'm doing all I can but not obsessing this time. Hopefully that makes for lower blood pressure, more cush uterus for embies and just all in all peace in life. I'm right there w/ya Sista. :thumbup:

Isi, I can certainly commiserate w/the budget concerns. We had to scrape up our savings to make this happen. Such a financially painful gamble but here's hoping we all come out of it w/a baby in arms and no regrets. Good luck at your appointment w/new FS on Friday! Btw, I'm right there w/ya on having one tube to work with. My left tube was removed due to an ectopic last September. Thank goodness for IVF to work around it.

Much love and hugs to all! :hugs: :dust::flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good news clussy, hope the embies grow well :)

No AF for me yet! Geez I hope she makes her appearance tomorrow morning. *sigh*

xxx


----------



## tickledpink

Great news, Clussy! Keeping everything crossed that you get your :bfp: this time :D


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Clussy!! By God's grace, these financial sacrifices will not be in vain. Wow....awesome that 12 of your eggs fertilised :thumbup:. How many will you be transferring? Wishing you all the very very best!!

Please don't feel guilty about your SIL, Tickled. Everyone is different. I'm sure their time will come soon. Happy 10 weeks btw :flower:

MrsJA....how are you getting ready for next week? I'm super excited for you hun :happydance:

Hope she shows up soon, MummyIwannabe. Good luck with this round of ICSI!!

As for me, I'm looking forward to seeing the FS tomorrow. To be honest, I have a feeling I'll be going with them, as against the FS I saw a month ago.....but we'll see.


----------



## MrsJA

Hi ladies!!

Clussy, what day are you doing your ET this cycle? Must be close now hey? You had such a great fertilisation result too - I hope your embabies are all dividing and multiplying like crazy!

Mummy, how did the scan go? And what drugs have they got you on at this point? I'm not sure how the short protocol works and whether you'd be stimming now, or doing something else?

Isi, let us know how you got on with your FS! And fair enough about not wanting to do another round of IUI if it's not likely to work. Let's hope the road to IVF is smooth for you and that it all works out financially :hugs:

Tickled, that sucks about your SIL, sorry hon. I hope you and the little one are feeling well though!

Only a couple more days til my baseline scan, so I'm looking forward to hearing about what my uterus is up to!! What's a good thickness for pre-transfer? I am going to have a bit of a hunt around for this online!

Summer, sending love to you and the bean too!

Hope you guys all have a great weekend!! xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies. Just got back from the new FS, and I've decided to go with them. Will be starting our medical assessment in 2 weeks....and then hopefully start down regging by October. If all goes well, I should have FET by the end of October or early November. The great thing about this FS is that there is no additional charge for ICSI....unlike the other FS I visited. 

Did any of you lovely ladies have any blasties?


----------



## Clussy

Hi Chickies, 

Just a quick check in and update on the 3 day fert report that they called me with today:

1 is at 12 cells
1 is at 9
8 are at 8 cells
1 is at 7

So, it's looking pretty good so far. ET will be on Sunday morning and we'll see if we have some blasts then.

Isi, I had a few blasts last time and they transferred 2 of them but unfortunately the rest didn't make it to freeze. So happy to hear that you found a new FS that you feel more confidence with. that's huge!

MrsJA, yay for being so close to your baseline scan. Good question on thickness. I can't remember what mine was at.

Alright ladies, have a wonderful weekend!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tickledpink

Thanks Mummyiwanabe... I don't know how she does it. I don't know if I could do it 5 five times. She's got a lot of hope and determination. Any news on AF??

Thanks Isi, almost 11 weeks now... 9 days to go. I still haven't spoken to her... I'll just keep checking in with my mum to see how she's doing because I'm probably the last person she wants to talk to. Glad you've got a FS sorted! At least you know things will soon be starting. 

Thanks MrsJA. Wow, a lot of thank you's here lol. Not feeling too bad... a little uncomfortable with being so bloated and the MS seems to be at its worst. Apart from that, just fine :) Good luck with your baseline scan! I'm just trying to remember what mine was... might have to read back and have a look.

Clussy, is ET today??? Hope everything goes smoothly!! *hugs*


----------



## MrsJA

Hi lovely girls!

Clussy, it sounds like you have some great progress with your embabies! Write back and tell us whether you are PUPO now!!! Are you planning to take a day or two off work or is it straight back to it? Thinking of you lady!

Isi, that's great news about your FS appointment and the fact you can hopefully start down reg so soon!:happydance:

Tickled, not long til your 12 week scan now, that's great! I do know how you feel re your SIL. My DH and I are really good friends with another couple (the guy was best man at our wedding) who are going through something similar at the moment. They had no sperm when they did their test, so tried to do a surgical sperm retrieval last week but also found nothing. So it's donor sperm or adoption for them now. His wife is inconsolable, it's so hard to know what to say :(

It's a good lesson for me though. No matter if I'm feeling down, you've got to remember there is always someone out there doing it tougher.

Anyway, enough of that cheery tale! Scan is today so I will check back in later and let you guys know what they say.

Lots of love and babydust! xxx


----------



## Blue12

Hoping your scan goes well today MrsJA. xo


----------



## MrsJA

Thanks Blue! My endometrium was 10.6mm which the nurses were very happy with, so it's on to transfer on Thursday.

I'm taking Thursday/Friday off work, but this is mainly because I am lazy and I want to comfort eat and watch movies. I'm pretty much either way about whether that's something you should bother with, or whether it helps.

Obviously my failure to give up coffee and wine, and do acupuncture and stuff hasn't affected my uterine lining anyway!

How is everybody else doing?? xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's awesome that everything is perfect, Mrs JA :hugs:. So :happydance: for Thursday!! Wishing you all the very very best!!! How many frosties will you be transferring?


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone!!

Just got back this morning after a 23 hour drive from Italy!! I have missed you ladies loads and have loved catching up on how you are all doing.

MrsJa, firstly, what a beauuutiful picture! What a stunning bride you made! Fantastic news about the lining!! Isn't it funny, I was so anal the first 2 cycles, food, drink, caffeine, looooads of acupuncture, this last cycle I felt so defeated and couldn't be bothered with the acupuncture and everything and I ended up with my best results ever! Go figure.
So what's next what's next MrsJA??! SO excited for you.

Isi, so glad to hear you've found a new FS that you're happy with, do you have any idea when you'll look to get started?

MummyIwanabe, hope you're doing ok, any sign of AF??

Clussy, wow! Congratulations on your wonderful embie results! Hope everything has gone really well for you, looking forward to hearing your latest news.

Blue, any sign of AF? Hope all is well with you.

Tickled, so sorry to hear about your SIL, the poor poor things. I think you are being really sensitive in your approach to the situation.
Hope all is well with you and the little one, now long now til 12 weeks!!

I am still doing well thanks everyone, was sooooo good to get away and just completely relax for a week, got my first scan a week on Friday so it's a whole new nerve wracking waiting game!

Loads of Love xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Summer. Hoping to start initial assessment at the end of next week, and then down regging by October....fingers and toes crossed :D. Wow.....23 hour drive!!! I'm sure you had a great time!!! Good luck with your scan on Friday :hugs:

How did it go, Clussy?

Yes, Mrs JA! I totally agree with Summer. Drop dead gorgeous bride you were!!!


----------



## Clussy

Hi Chickies,

I had my ET yesterday and it went textbook perfect. They transferred 2 wonderful blasts back in me and off I went. I felt so good before, during, after... did the whole, laying up on the couch, letting DH cater to me (that really is such a treat, isn't it?) and just chilling. 

They called me this morning w/the freezing report and only 2 made it to freezing but I'm still happy w/that because it's 2 more than last time. I'm thinking it means that these embababies are strong and resilient and want to be in this world.

MrsJA, ((squeal)) I got so excited when I read about your transfer on Thursday! That's wonderful!

Alright, off to go read a lil and just enjoy taking it easy an extra day before going back to work. 

hope all are well and sending strong positive vibes!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

AF arrived for me on friday night :) was mean and heavy but so pleased she came lol did first injection today so I'm on the road now :happydance:

Hope the scan goes well summer :) xx


----------



## Blue12

MummyIwannabe - so exciting for you to start - praying for you hun!!!

MrsJA - stunning photo - breath taking - and transfer on thursday - you will be mrs.pupo!!!

Summer - so awesome that things are going well and you sound so positive

Me - I know that af is on her way as I am an emotional wreck - been near tears all day!!! Hope she hurries up - not that she is late - but just want to get started on this FET thing and have a chance - oh gosh I feel so desparate right now for it to work.


----------



## MrsJA

Evening lovely girls,

Well firstly you are all waaaaaay too kind re the new profile pic! ha ha :) It was such a magical day - and you really do only get to look that good once!

Clussy, hurrah for being pupo!!! :happydance::dance:
I'm so glad you had 2 make it to freeze this time too. Of course I'm hoping like crazy this cycle is the one for you, but it's always good to have the back up. Enjoy the feet-up time honey! :hugs:

Blue, bless you - I know that feeling! I will do an AF-rain dance for you and hope she shows up to put you out of your misery!

Summer, great to see you back! Italy sounds great, and we will look forward to hearing how the scan goes next week - eeeeek!

Isi, do you know what protocol you'll be doing for down reg? Will it be birth control pill at the beginning?

Mummy, yayyyy for starting injections! How do you find them? I did OK with the needle bit last time, it was just the hormones that got me in the end!

As for me, I'm counting down to transfer! Only one more day in the office then it's time to relax for a few days, yay! I started progesterone pessaries this morning... is anyone else doing the kind you have to use twice a day? It's v annoying because you have to lie down for half an hour after you use them, and you have to do them pretty much exactly 12 hours apart. It's a scheduling nightmare!

Isi, re your question - I'm just transferring 1. That's standard protocol in Australia, but I can waive the doctor's advice if I really want to. How many do you think you'll do?

It's a busy week on the thread ladies - sending big hugs to you all! xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That is sooo awesome, Clussy!!! Wishing you all the very best in your 2ww :hugs:

Mrs JA, I'm not sure what kind of down reg yet....I'll confirm that when I go back to the hospital next week. The hospital is allowed to transfer 3, so that's what I'll be doing. I have everything crossed :D. But I am SO SO SO excited about your ET on Thursday :wohoo:. Good luck hun. How many days do you get off work?

Glad AF finally came, Mummy. Now you can get the show on the road :thumbup:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

thanks blue :) hope your AF arrives soon! blimmin :witch:

MrsJA - I find them ok though mixing the menopur is a nightmare, I find it hard to suck all of it up. Last cycle I did gonal f which was easier!! I feel rough tnite, really tired and tender and its only day 2 of stims - think im mad! lol


----------



## Blue12

Ladies - af is here!!!!!!!!!! Bring on the FET! ahhhhhhhhh I am quite nervous and excited.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yay!!!! :)


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!!

Oh Blue, yayyyy! :happydance:It's such a relief when she shows isn't it? After such a long wait last cycle, I had started having dreams about AF turning up! I was so excited when she finally arrived, you would have thought I was pg, lol!

Mummy, I've never used menopur - only gonal F. Which was nice and easy and no mixing. Mixing sounds like a hassle! How long will you stim before your first scan?

Clussy, thinking of you and the snowbabies!

Isi, looking forward to hearing about your protocol after next week's visit. Are you sure about 3? LOL! A friend of mine has 11 week old boy/girl twins from her 5th IVF cycle and she looks absolutely shattered! No sleep since they were born!!

So I am VERY excited about tomorrow's ET...which is happening at 10am! I'm going to have a massage afterwards then just chill out for the day. 

Last cycle I spent quite a lot of time talking myself down and trying to be practical and not too excited about it, but you know what? Doing that doesn't make you any less devastated when you fail. You feel devastated no matter what you might have thought going in, or how prepared you were. 

So this cycle I am all optimism and sunshine, and we'll just see what happens. If I get my heart broken again, so be it.

Anyway, will see all you ladies from the PUPO side of the fence tomorrow morning, yippeeee! xxxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

clussy - hope the 2ww goes quickly for you :) x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I got my first scan on friday I will have been stimming for 5 days then. I can def feel things going on there which I'm surprised about already. I am nervous that this protocol won't be strong enough for me though. We shall see.

I agree - this time I'm feeling quick positive and happy, before I started I felt negative and wanted to protect myself but you're absolutely right, it doesn't help, it still hurts and its still devastating so might as well spend this time being positive :) 

Good luck with the ET!!! :) xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I am so so so excited for you, Mrs JA :hugs:. Wishing you all the very best in your 2ww/PUPO stage :hugs:. LOL....about the 3....I so desperately want to have twins as I can't imagine going through this again. I know it's hard work, but hey if I get triplets....all the better, ay :winkwink:. Good luck hun!!!


----------



## Blue12

I agree with you ladies - I am even more positive now than before - it can't hurt right. And to have a chance, is something to be excited about.

Good luck tomorrow with the transfer MrsJA - I am so excited for you!!!

Mummy - I uesd menopur too - and it was hard with the mixing. I hated the mixing - are you using a mixing needle or the q-cap? 

Clussy - how are you doing?

Isi - I know what you mean about hoping for twins. I kind of feel like that too. Although when I have watched those multiples shows it scares me lol. I go back and forth between wanting twins and just wanting it to work at all lol.


----------



## tickledpink

Wow so much seems to have happened since i was here last... hope I don't miss anyone out...

Clussy, congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance:

Good luck with ET tomorrow, MrsJA!! I'm so sorry to hear about your friends :( My brother and his wife were talking about adoption last year, but my SIL has decided that she couldn't do it, so they'll just keep on trying... I suppose she keeps on hoping it will eventually work.

Glad to hear AF has arrived, Blue! What happens next for you?

Mummyiwanabe, I hope the menopur injections get a little easier for you.

Let's hope there's a few more BFP's being announced soon! :D


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hmmm I have to suck the liquid into the syringe then push it into the vile and suck it back up the needle...

I am feeling rough on this menopur. Don't know why but I feel worse at the moment than last time on gonal f. Feel sicky and weird.

doh!!!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

I'm so glad you are joining me on the happiness and positivity wagon - it's the way forward, I'm sure of it :)

SO, I am officially pupo my friends!!! The thaw went really well - I was worried we might lose one (we had two frozen) but it was all fine, so we still have one frostie on ice. The embie we implanted today was 4 cells when frozen.. they started the de-thaw in the afternoon yesterday and this morning it was a 9 cell!

I'm just waiting for a call now to see whether my progesterone levels are OK, but other than that it's all happy days :happydance:

Mummy, the menopur sounds crap. :( Hope you get a good first scan tomorrow to make it all worthwhile.

Blue, I hope my thaw story gives you some encouragement. Not long now for yours!

Clussy, Isi and tickled - thanks again for your kind words, I hope you guys are good xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That is wonderful news, Mrs JA :hugs:. So very happy for you!! :yipee: for being PUPO. Wishing you a really really quick 2ww :hugs:

Yay for AF, Blue!!! Do you know when you'll be having FET?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Great news MrsJA :)


----------



## tickledpink

WOOHOO! :happydance: Congrats on being PUPO, MrsJA!!! Got everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Clussy

Congrats MrsJA! Sounds wonderful that they defrosted just fine! Gives me hope for my 2 frosties I have in the lab as well, for future use. :happydance:
How are you feeling? I'm absolutely the same way about feeling more excited and optimistic this time. To heck w/trying to stay so pragmatic and preparing for the worse. I want to prepare for the best and already feel love and excitement. Cheers to looking on the bright side and staying there, sweet Lady! 

AFM, I'm at 4dpt and am feeling good, albeit a bit stopped up due to the lovely progesterone. Aside from that, i'm happy, healthy and hopeful. I feel like time is going by more quickly this time around and I'm not nearly as anxious. If this is meant to be my time then it will happen. I've done everything in my power to stay peaceful, healthy and willing to be a home to my sweet embies. I've been talking to them every night to let them know that we're all in love with them already and hoping they decide to join the family. Only time tells at this point but it certainly feels like I'm bringing a life into this world already.

Blue, when are you up for your ET? Assuming in a couple of weeks? :happydance:

Mummy, sorry you're having such a rough time w/the Menopur. I also had to mix my gonal f w/the menopur each evening. Not a huge deal but yeah, an additional step to it and you start feeling like a chemist at home. I guess it just takes a bit for your body to adjust to the changes. I'm sure it will pass soon though. Hold tight!

Sending you all love and positive vibes. :hugs::hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## Blue12

MrsJA - congrats on your wonderful transfer today - and wonderful defrosting!!! You are PUPO!!! I hope I have success like you! 

Clussy - Glad to hear that you are feeling so positive and happy. What a wonderful feeling. I love that you talk to them. I am crazy sometimes I "talk" to my embies that are frozen at the clinic 1 hour from my house lmao.

Isi - not too long now hun till you have your appt!

Mummy - hope the stimming is going well. When is your next scan?

Tickled - Can't believe how fast time is going - you are almost in 2nd tri!!!

My FET should be around Sept 19th I am thinking - sept 1st cd1 - I usually ov around cd16 and am guessing I would have the transfer 3 days later. My bday is sept 20 so kind of crazy.


----------



## MrsJA

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies, you are the best! :hugs:

Clussy, it's great to hear you sounding so relaxed and positive about this cycle. I haven't tried talking to my snowbaby yet, but I have been very optimistically rubbing my stomach in the shower - do you think this makes me a bit unhinged? LOL!

Blue - wow, not long to go now! It will be here before you know it! I take it from what you said that you're doing an unmedicated FET?

Mummy, how did you get on with the scan today?

Isi and Tickled, sending lots of love. What are you guys up to this weekend?

Lots of love and babydust xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow, you're my brother's birthday mate, Blue :hugs:. It would be such a perfect birthday gift for you, wouldn't it :flower:

Good luck in the 2ww Mrs JA and Clussy :hugs:

My DH and I have a packed weekend ahead.....family wedding tomorrow, followed by a fashion show. So hoping that way, time goes by even quicker and I'm even closer to my IVF assessment. Can't wait to join you guys!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi ladies,

scan went ok, 6 follicles on each. Biggest 19mm, others between 12-10mm all about the same and the same on both sides. Got to go for another on Monday and possible EC weds or fri.

Just hope there's some eggies in there but for now it went ok :) 

Lots of love to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone,
Wow so much news!!

Blue, fantastic that AF showed up!!! Not long now til you're back on the crazy rollercoaster!!

Mummy, fantastic scan results!! You must be so pleased, can't believe how fast it's all moving for you. How does that compare to last time?

Clussy, congrats on being PUPO!!!!! And what fab news on your frosties. Keep looking after yourself and can't wait to hear how you get on.

Isi, best of luck for your meeting next week, looking forward to hearing your plan of action. And have a fab weekend!!

MrsJA!! Woo hoooo Congrats on your PUPOdness!! That is awesome news. So glad things went so well and wow what an awesome thawing result! What strong little fighters you have!!

Tickled, hope all is ok with you, and what another lovely bride we have amongst us, careful or I shall be whipping out my wedding photos next!!

AFM, had a rather terrifying day yesterday, when I woke up in the morning there was some blood when I wiped, I had started spotting. As I am at high risk of an ectopic pregnancy I was told if I had any spotting or pain on one side I had to ring the clinic which I did and they asked me to go down for a scan that morning.
I had to wait for an hour in the waiting room and I ended up virtually having a breakdown, I was just convinced it was game over. Aaaanyway, what a turn around, my doc did a scan and found a perfectly placed little baby and we even saw the heartbeat already!! I am still in shock as good news just doesn't happen to us!!
So I am trying my best now to get on with just enjoying this pregnancy I have desperately wanted for so long rather than just worrying 24/7!
xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Phew....you gave me a scare for a moment, Summer. So glad your baby is doing fine and well. And a heartbeat.....how awesome!!!! Congrats again hun :hugs:. At least you can relax and enjoy it now.


----------



## Clussy

Mummy, sounds like you're coming along w/the lovely follies! Just a bit longer and you'll be PUPO. Here's hoping you're feeling good and are letting yourself enjoy other simple pleasures along the way.

MrsJA, at this point, it feels like we're trying to let them feel loved and wanted so that they stick around. I rub my tummy too and try to radiate a lil extra eat/energy so that they feel it. :hugs: When's your test date?

Isi, have a wonderful fun-packed weekend! Enjoy a nice lil cocktail while you can. :winkwink:

Blue, just a couple more weeks for you. So excited for you.

Summer, so sorry about your scare but thrilled that it turned out that all's fine. Awww, you got to see the heartbeat! How surreal! Here's hoping you have no more real scares and can relax and enjoy as your belly swells and the time grows closer. :hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Evening lovely girls,

Mummy, it sounds like everything is moving along perfectly! Can't wait to hear how the scan goes on Monday and when you'll be scheduled for your EC!

Summer, you must have had a terrible scare, you poor love! After all we go through being long-term TTC, I think a loss of pregnancy is something we all worry about, right the way through first trimester. I'm so glad everything turned out OK and that you and the bean are in good health.:hugs:

Isi, your weekend sounds fun!! Hope you have a great time at the wedding and fashion show and kick up your heels a bit! Have a drink on behalf of all the 2WW'ers!

Clussy, my test date is the 16th, how about you? Are you planning to POAS early or be a good girl and wait? Also let me know if you have any interesting symptoms!

All quiet at my end. Just enjoying the weekend and trying not to obsess too much about the 2WW. It's only the beginning! :dohh:

Lots of love and babydust to you all xxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Blue... any news? CD1 yet? 

Clussy, how are you feeling?

How are you feeling MrsJA? Not doing anything this weekend, which makes a change as we're usually busy doing something, seeing friends or going somewhere. Going to be a lazy bum this weekend lol.

Hope you had a great time at the wedding, Isi. And the fashion show sounds like fun!

Good lucky with your scan on Monday, Mummyiwanabe!

Thanks, Summer! It's our first wedding anniversary 19th September, so I'm getting a little sentimental lol. How are you feeling? I'm sorry to hear about your scare the other day. I know how terrifying that can be. I had to wait five days before the clinic would scan me after my bleed. The longest five days ever...

Not sure if I have a UTI, so it might mean a visit to the docs on Monday. Not all bad news though, we bought an Angel Doppler and managed to find LO's heartbeat this morning! 12 week scan Tuesday, so we will finally get an EDD. And assuming everything is ok, we can finally tell everyone!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks girlies! Feeling bit down today, bit teary and just feel blah!

Glad you're doing ok summer, phew! I read too much about all this spotting and it worries the hell out of me for all us girlies! Glad you're ok and got to see the heartbeat! Amazing! :)


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies - I need your help - please.

So bloods and scan show that my body is ready for FET, but then clinic tells me they prefer to take a biopsy of my lining on cd21 and do FET the next month - supposedly it increases chances as it aids implantation - they said it "wakes up" the lining. They said it is my choice if I want to do FET this month instead and not do the biopsy.

Have any of you heard of this biopsy thing? Dh and I are thinking we want to go ahead without the biopsy - but hate to think we are "reducing" our chances.

xo to all!


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

Blue, how annoying - the last thing you need is another decision to make, especially when you are so close! 

I did a little research on this just now and it seems that most doctors only perform this procedure if there has been a previous IVF or FET failure, or more commonly multiple failures. They do it to rule out a luteal phase defect or lack of a particular protein.

But it does look like the research supports an increased success rate with transfers after this procedure is done.. I couldn't find what the % was in my brief flick through but would love to know. It says that causing a slight injury to the uterus before transfer has some sort of positive effect.

What I want to know, is if that's the case why don't all IVF doctors do this for every patient??

I would ask your doctor what your % of success will be if you do this, vs if you don't, so you can make an informed decision. If they are offering this treatment at your clinic, they must be collecting data on whether it works or not.

Given your particular situation, with having just the 2 frosties and how much you've paid, maybe it would be better to wait and do the biopsy. But only if your clinic can show you some data to support it. It sounds good, but I'm a little skeptical, mainly just because this seems quite an uncommon practice.

Good luck honey :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Scan went well, EC on weds. Got 8 follicles at the right size, 2 over the right size and 2 under so pretty happy with that. Fingers crossed. 

Scared about EC though, last time they didn't put me out enough so gona be mentioning that this time!!!

Blue - I've never had this done and not heard about it. Hard decision, go with your gut instinct :)


----------



## MrsJA

PS - Mummy, sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish. I was terrible on the stims as well... so emotional :(
How did today's scan go??

Tickled, I hope your UTI clears up, if that's what it is. They are no fun, and I'm sure much worse if you are pg!

Clussy, Isi and Summer, hope you guys are good!

All's good with me except that I am really quite tired, which might be a side effect of the progesterone I guess. Oh, and the BOOBS arrived today. That'll be the progesterone too I suppose. (God I hope it's actually because I'm pregnant though.... please, please, please...!)

Lots of love ladies xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Blue, if it ups your chances, I think maybe you should do the biopsy. Just so that you'll be able to say you've done everything. Wishing you all the very best!!

Oooo, the BOOOBS have arrived, Mrs JA :winkwink:. I am so so so praying for you and wishing you fantastic news come September the 16th :hugs:

Sorry about the UTI, Tickled. That doesn't sound like fun at all. But so awesome about the heartbeat :happydance:.

Clussy....thinking of you!!! You test this weekend, right? Wishing you all the very best of luck, hun!!

That's wonderful news, Mummy!!! So happy for you. Good luck with the EC!!!

Ladies, quick vain question from me :blush:. Did the injections make you put on any weight? I'm finally making progress with shifting these stubborn 10 pounds, and am so scared of ballooning again. Silly, I know.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I put on weight, not sure how much but without a doubt the fluid etc does add a few pounds!


----------



## Clussy

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around much. I've been *trying* to keep my mind off this 2WW but yeah, that didn't work all that well. 

Mummy, sounds like your follies have progressed quite well. It's going to happen so fast now! Well, except for the wait afterwards. :dohh: Try to relax and keep positive. I know it's difficult but the best you can do is keeping your energy positive. 

Blue, never heard about that process but sounds like it could help the matter? So just one more month for you, right?

MrsJA, yeah, the boobs are always the doozies for me. They get swollen and sooo sensitive. My poor DH is so excited by their size yet touching them is off limits. :haha: The only symtoms I feel are, like you, tiredness (I've been sleeping a ton!) and sore BB's. I did have some cramping in the past few days but it was more towards my sides, closer to ovaries so that got me paranoid.

So I have to confess, after having very vivid dreams about testing and beta results, I went ahead and did a POAS test this morning. I went into it cautiously, knowing that I'd be searching hard for that extra line to tell me that I was pregnant. I peed, I waited, and only one line, grumbled a lil bit. I waited a few more minutes and... hellloooo second line! :happydance: At first it was faint and now it's a solid second line. So, for now, I'm going to hope for the best and hope that all of this was leading up to this (hopefully) healthy pregnancy. Now the wait is to see if there's a healthy beta or not. After having gone through 2 previous ectopics, I'm cautious enough to not celebrate quite yet.

Tickled, I've had too many UTI's to count and I know how very uncomfortable they can be. Hope yours clears up, stat and that you keep on with your wonderful healthy pregnancy. :thumbup:

Tomorrow's my beta so, I'm just hoping the number is out of the scary range. :shhh:

Much love and positive vibes to you Chickies! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congrats Clussy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I TOTALLY LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!! Congrats Clussy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you're not going to celebrate yet, I'll be doing just that on your behalf. So glad you get to get your beta tomorrow. I'm sure your numbers will be awesome.

Gosh, I am so excited.....and hoping the good karma from this thread will rub on me.


----------



## Blue12

Clussy that is great news! Can't wait for you for your beta to put your mind at ease.

MrsJA - I will be praying for you that the sore (.)(.) are due to being pg!!!

Mummy - your scan sounds like everything is going really well for you!!!

Me - I found the same research about the biopsy on the internet. My clinic I think is collecting data about it - they said they don't have enough results to tell me that it is something that I must do - but in the small amount they have done it has proved more successful. They said usually in the past clinics do it after multiple failed ivfs/fets - which a friend of mine is having done now. MY BIG QUESTION is - why didn't they do this before the fresh cycle? That makes me very skeptical. DH and I are thinking that we might go ahead without the biopsy - but if the fet doesn't work then we will request the biopsy for our next fresh cycle. Ugh big decision.


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, I read this thread as we are starting IVF fairly soon.
Good luck to all of you and sounds like lots of BFPs :happydance:

Blue- I just wanted to comment that a friend of mine is going through IVF in Toronto and they strongly recommended that test to her. Anyway, its a bit of an ordeal (you have to be on meds and monitored and you loose a cycle ttc) but she had the test and it came back mild endo.
ANyway, they now have to "dry her out for 2 months" so to speak and put her through menapause and then do the IVF, so its quite the process.
here is the link she gave me:
https://info.med.yale.edu/obgyn/kliman/infertility/dx/diagwelcome.html

my FS never heard of it in Calgary when I asked him lol...and so of course we wont be going that route. Might give her a better chance??

good luck to you...sounds like if you have it done it will delay you 3-4 months if you need treatment

:hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Britt11 - Thanks for the info. It must be something a bit different - because they want to do this the cycle right before the treatment. I have already had a laparoscopy to diagnose many problems. They were going to do this - just to aid implantation - not as a test to find problems. It seems like this is a very very very new thing to do.


----------



## Britt11

Blue12 said:


> Britt11 - Thanks for the info. It must be something a bit different - because they want to do this the cycle right before the treatment. I have already had a laparoscopy to diagnose many problems. They were going to do this - just to aid implantation - not as a test to find problems. It seems like this is a very very very new thing to do.

oh very cool then, let us know if you go through with it. I would be curious as I wonder if implantation is part of our problem.

good luck:thumbup: :baby:


----------



## tickledpink

On my break so it's another quick post but just wanted to say.... 

WOOHOOOOOOOOOO! :happydance: CONGRATS Clussy!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: Sounds like we have another :bfp: here!!!!!!!!!! Soooooooooo pleased for you!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Clussy

Thanks for all the congrats! I definitely don't feel at all safe enough to celebrate this :bfp: even just a little bit. Isn't it a pain what all the bouts w/IF do to us in that we can't even celebrate little victories like this? I'm too scared that I'm going to get knocked back down if I let myself get excited. :dohh: IF blows! In the meantime, I'm just going to stay positive and hope that numbers prove a healthy, lasting pregnancy. I'm gonna talk w/the Big Guy tonight and pray that he watches over these lil grains of salt till they're tough enough to hold their own.

Britt, good luck on your October IVF cycle! The IVF is not as bad as it seems, it's just the wait and uncertainty that get'cha. :wacko:

Blue, I'm thinking of you and hoping all goes well w/your FET. Sounds like you're making an educated decision here. 

Isi, THANK YOU for such enthusiasm. That warmed my overly cautious heart. You are such a sweetheart

Thanks Tickled! Again, I'm cautious but loving all the positive vibes here! 

MrsJA, how ya doing under there? Just 9-10 more days till your test date. You think you'll hold tight till the official test date? Hope you had a wonderfully relaxing weekend!

Love and hugs to all! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Clussy OMG, OMG, OMG!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

I am sooooooo happy for you honey!!

I've had a word with the Big Guy for you and he assures me that your little grains of salt are hanging on tight.

I can't wait to hear how your beta goes, here's hoping for a nice high number!

Congrats again babe, it's such great news :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies!

Blue, how are you going with that decision about the biopsy? I think whatever you decide will be OK. If you want to go ahead and agree to do this next time if you fail, I think that's totally fair.

Isi, I gained a couple of kilos on my stim cycle, but after AF showed up it all dropped off. I think it's mostly fluid. I haven't gained anything on this thaw cycle.

Mummy, how you feeling? Almost time for your ET!! I will be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:

Tickled, can I say... I think it's so nice you are still on this thread and encouraging us. Most of the graduates just drop off, I think it's really nice that you still care about us :)

I'm hanging in there - sore back, huge boobs all the usual! 9 days til the beta and counting!

lots of love girls xxx


----------



## tickledpink

If it wasn't for all you ladies on here (and a few that have moved on), I would've driven myself mad! Someone always seemed to have an answer on here and everyone is so friendly, so I'm finding it a little hard to leave! lol. Just need everyone to get a :bfp: and I'll be a happy bunny ;)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good luck with your scan today tickled x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Praying hard for you, Mrs JA and Clussy :hugs:. By God's grace, you have strong babies settling right in. Good luck with your beta tomorrow, Clussy. I can't wait for you to feel confident enough to make your announcement :hugs:

Oh dear.....not looking forward to the weight gain :wacko:....but I guess it's a small sacrifice to pay. And since it's only temporary, I guess that's okay.

Good luck with your scan, Tickled!!!

Wishing you all the best with EC tomorrow, Mummy!

Summer....hope you and the baby are doing great.

Another question from a newbie :D. Please, what day of your cycle did you start the very first set of drugs/injections. I know it depends on which protocol, but I just want to know what to expect. Thanks ladies!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think few pounds here and there, hopefully preparing us for pregnancy anyway!! then we can be big bumps for a reason! :rofl:

Long protocol - day 19
short protocol - day 3

That's my experience anyway :) x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Mummy!! That's true, we'll end up all nice & fat for 9 months anyways :haha:.


----------



## tickledpink

Thanks ladies :) Was supposed to exactly 12 weeks today but I'm 12+6... EDD 16th March :) Little one is doing just great!

Wonder how Clussy's getting on.... *crosses fingers*

Good luck with EC tomorrow mummyiwanabe


----------



## MummyIwanabe

awww great pic tickled! congrats :) x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww bless!!! Lovely to hear all is well, Tickled!!!


----------



## Clussy

Tickled! yay, fantastically healthy pregnancy! Now *that's* what we'd all like to model our pregnancies on. good, no, GREAT stuff!

As for me, tick, tick, tick. I'm still waiting for the magical call. I should be getting it any minute now. You can only imagine the anxiety bubbling over in me tummy, BUT, I think it'll be a good one. It _*has*_ to be. I'm willing it. 

love to all. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Clussy

Well, clinic just called and confirmed the positive test results. Our magic number is 70.1. My estrogen is at 1249 and progesterone at 122. She said that's "great" and showing very good signs and that they just wanted to see my betas above about 40'ish (at 9 dpt).

Nurse also said that, in pregnancy, your uterus is changing, so I will get cramping on and off and just shrug it off unless I'm doubled over in pain, and in that case call Dr. or go to ER if there's heavy bleeding involved as well. So, just a heads up if you're concerned about cramping, take that into account.

I'm now considered at 4 weeks pregnant! So, my next appointment is on Friday morning and they're looking for it to *at least* double. I'm hoping it does more than double but we'll see. So very surreal... I'll wait till Friday to celebrate but looking ok so far.

How's everyone else faring?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Clussy, my heart is bursting for you. Congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## tickledpink

That's great news, Clussy!!!! I knew you could do it girl!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

What fantastic news hun!!!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone!!
Sorry for my quietness for last few days, been struck down with a nasty UTI (my heart goes out to you Tickled!) and then on Monday cam down with the most hideous stomach bug or food poisoning which isn't like me at all. Not managed to eat anything apart from a Macdonalds milkshake(!) for the last day or so but the clinic have given me some anti sickness tablets as they were worried I wasn't able to keep my oestrogen tablets down, so they're making me feel a little better. Am a bit worried about the impact this is having but I have my 7 week scan on Friday so hopefully that will provide some reassurance.

Aaanyway, on to you guys and wow so much has happened!

Firstly, Clussy, Oh my goodness, a very tentative and cautious congratulations to you both!! That is wonderful wonderful news. I totally hear what you are saying about how this IF plays with our minds. I am still so untrusting almost of this pregnancy, like I'm waiting for someone to pop up and say "Haha, only joking, as if you'd really be that lucky??!!" But your signs are looking really good hun and like you say Friday will be a really good measure of how things are progressing. Sounds like we both have a big day Friday, I will be thinking of you.

Blue, what a decision you have to make. I think it's so hard when you get your mind set on a timeline of when your next cycle is going to start only for them to suggest moving it back. My only coping mechanism was trying to get a feeling of impetus, like things were always on the move. For what its worth I would have probably arrived at the same conclusion.

Britt, bestest of luck with your upcoming cycle!! Seems like this thread is quite a lucky one!

Mummy, best of lcuk for your EC today, cant wait to hear how you've got on.

MrsJA , not long now!! Are you managing to maintain your sanity?! Your symptoms sound very promising. So what is you plan re testing, are you waiting or doing a home test beforehand??

Tickled. Wow look at your scan pic!! That is such wonderful news, that must have been such a magical moment. So forgive my naievity, but does that mean that you are 12 weeks from the first day of your last cycle but the baby is sort of 6 days ahead in its growth??

Isi, I was already on a down regulating drug long term for my Endo so I was able to start the stimulating drugs straight away. Thats not much help really!

Loads of Love to everyone xx


----------



## Clussy

Summer! It's great to hear from you! I'm so sorry for what you've been through in the past week or so w/stomach ickies and UTI (gah, those are devilish!). I'll keep you in my thoughts and am sure you'll see everything is just fine on Friday's scan.

Isi, I started my lupron prior to my current cycle even starting but they started me on the Gonal F and Menopur injections on day 4 of my cycle.

Thank you all for all the positive words and encouragement. I feel like I'm playing an adult game of pretending to be pregnant. I'd like a big fat belly to make me really believe this can happen to me. that is all. :haha:

Love and hugs to all you lovely ladies! :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Recovering from EC today.

Had 10 eggs but only 4 were mature they don't know why. They're going to try ivf with the 6 immature eggs and ICSI with the 4 mature ones.

Geez I don't think my body is cut out for this. I pray I get 1 or 2 to transfer but I may get none at this rate!


----------



## Clussy

Mummy, it's the quality of the eggs that do make it to fertilization that count. Even if it's just one that's great quality and it fertilizes, it can make YOUR baby as long as everything else along the way goes well of course. Put all your positive energy into having at least one golden embie make it to transfer and visualize yourself pregnant. I did lots of visualization, which I guess by the time I tested, kinda got me used the idea of me being pregnant. 

Looking forward to hearing the fertilization report and how they fare there.

hugs! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I don't know a lot about this, but I agree with Clussy. Praying you get at least 1 or 2 nice embies :thumbup:


----------



## MrsJA

Clussy, hurrah for your beta - 70 is a great result honey!! :happydance: Can't wait to hear how you go on Friday - I'm sure everything will be perfect and then you can really start to celebrate!!:yipee:

Mummy, I hope you're feeling OK after your EC. I agree with what the other girls have said, and I know we hear this all the time but it really does only take one. I've got everything crossed that you get a good fertilization report honey :hugs:

Summer, sorry to hear you've been so unwell, that is no fun at all. I'm also looking forward to hearing how your scan goes on Friday - I can't believe it's been 7 weeks already!

Tickled, your new profile pic is divine! :)

Isi and Blue, I hope you guys are good.

So, I've hit the halfway mark - 1 more week to go! I'm hoping it's going to fly by... it hasn't been too bad so far. I'm not planning to POAS, I'm just going to wait for the beta. I'm sure it will make the anticipation of the phone call that much worse, but I can't stand the idea of seeing a BFN.

Happy Thursday all xxx


----------



## tickledpink

Hope you're feeling a lot better now, Summer. Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Definitely a magical moment seeing them, no matter how many weeks you are!! As for my dates, I'm not quite sure how it works. I went for my 7 week scan on July 28th and I had EC on June 23rd... so the clinic went from that date. But when I had the 7 week scan they went by the size of the baby and put me back to 6w+1d. Then we lost the twin and the remaining twin seems to have had a growth spurt... so when I had the 12 week scan on Tuesday, they put me forward to 12w+6d, so I'm back to where I originally was... Not sure if that makes sense :haha: Anyways... now 13 weeks and 1 day going by my EC date, if that's any help :) BTW I love your ticker!!! :happydance:

Clussy, how are you feeling?? Hope it's still good news tomorrow :hugs:

Mummy, I'm keeping everything crossed for you! 

Thanks MrsJA! Can't stop looking at him/her... When is your exact test date?? Next week some time? I finally gave in and tested three days early. have you had any symptoms yet??

AFM, I'm feeling a little better. Finally managed to get a docs appt yesterday and he's put me on a course of antibiotics for a week. He doesn't think it's a UTI but he's sent a sample off to be tested. He also thinks I'm dehydrated... I have to drink atleast 2-3 litres of water a day and more if I can... as if I'm not peeing enough as it is! :haha: If it's a UTI it will help clean my system out but will help with the splits/cracks that I seem to have on my fingertips.

Sending out positive/sticky vibes to all!!!!!!!!!!!

Dee
xxxxxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi All
Mummy, I hope you're feeling better today, ECs are so completely draining I find. I hope you've had some comforting news today, thinking of you.

Clussy all the best for tomorrow!

MrsJA Half way there, woohoo!! I think you do right, if my clinic did Beta tests I would have probably waited, well at least tried to!

Tickled, I'm not surprised you can't stop staring!! WHat an amazing thing. Glad your Doc is getting you sorted, keep drinking hun!

Hey Blue & Isi, hope you guys are good
xx


----------



## MrsJA

Morning girls!

Mummy, I've been thinking of you - have you had any news about your fertilization yet??

Blue, likewise - what's the latest with your biopsy decision honey?

Dee, I'm glad the doc is taking care of you. I agree about the water - you are going to be in the bathroom non-stop - LOL! I've been super thirsty this 2WW... I think I am probably drinking about 2.5 litres, and I am constantly peeing!

Isi, any sign of :witch: yet hon? 

I'm sending lots of love and sticky vibes to our newly pregnant friends Summer and Clussy!:hugs:

Well, the symptom spotting fun continues for me. For one, thing, I keep waking up earlier and earlier and earlier. 4:30 am it was yesterday. Naturally I was asleep on the couch last night by 8, but I was up again this morning at 3:30 - NOT ideal! I also have a terrible runny nose, but I'm thinking that could be hayfever. I am such a 2WW nut, lol!

Hope everybody is looking forward to a great weekend xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

3 out of the 4 fertilised and I'm calling today to see how they are lol. I'm really scared the quality is going to be poor like last time :nope:

MrsJa - a runny nose is a good sign! :) 

xxx


----------



## Clussy

Morning Chickies!

Mummy, that's a solid 75% fertilization rate. Right on.

Tickled, glad you're feeling a bit better and got some antibiotics to clear up whatever was going on. Hope all stays smooth sailing from here. 

MrsJA, wow, you're brave regarding no POAS at all this time around. Not even morning of, eh? Good on you for staying strong. I mostly just wanted to be prepared for the call this time around but I guess you never really are.

Isi, how you holding up, Dear?

Summer, how you feeling? all better now? Today's going to be a fantastic day for you! So exciting!

AFM, today's my 2nd beta and I'm nervous. We need to see it at least double if I'm going to actually believe I'm carrying a viable pregnancy and even higher to settle me down a pinch. I've been having passing nausea here and there but no solid MS. Lower back is sore all the time and BB's are heavy and tender. Super tired much much earlier than usual and not eating as much as I usually do. That's it along the lines of symptoms. I keep making excuses for each one of them though, like it's my job to shoot down the real possibility that I could have a growing pregnancy. Looking forward to reaching 12 weeks and feeling more settled. 

Love to all! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

3 embies, the fourth didn't make it.

I feel really sad as this time our FS wanted to see top quality embroyos but its the same as last time.

2 fair embies at 2 cells (they expect between 2-4 cells on day 2)
and 1 poor at 5 cells (it's poor as they said it's uneven)

I feel like it's all over already why can't I get good quality embryos...


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm worried the 2 cell embies will arrest and I'll be left with the poor 5 cell :cry:


----------



## Clussy

Mummy, when's your transfer? Do you still have another day or so for them to develop further? I completely understand the concern, as we've all been there regarding hoping the embies are perfect but please try to keep in mind that there have been many pregnancies that start from lower grade embies. As difficult as it may be, just try to put as much positive visualization towards this. It's now out of your hands in regards to the development but preparing yourself mentally/physically is in your control.

Sending you many positive vibes and seeing you preggies. :thumbup:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

transfer is tomorrow at 10.45


----------



## Clussy

Well, I just heard back from the clinic and my second beta is at 140. It doubled exactly but it doesn't sound good to me since that's the _*minimum*_ number that they were hoping for. That's a 72 hour doubling time, which scares me. I just had a good cry in an empty office to take this in. It's hard not to get your hopes up and yet, it's hard to hear that you're not a confirmed thriving success. Stressful time...


----------



## tickledpink

I'm sure it will be fine. Easier said than done by try not to worry, babe.


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls,

Clussy, I'm thinking of you and your next beta honey - I really hope you get a big, strong increase.
I know it's hard not to worry, it kind of goes with the territory doesn't it?
I have everything crossed for you my love, and I hope the weekend goes by quickly - I'm sure the wait is already driving you nuts...:hugs:

Mummy, I hope the transfer today went well. And don't give up yet! People get pregnant with all sorts of embryo quality. Some of us on the thread have had great quality embryos and BFN's, and others have had less quality embryos and BFP's.. you just can never tell. I'm sending you all my positive vibes :flower:

Hope everybody else is doing good xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

clussy - hope your numbers improve :hugs:

Thanks mrsja - Got 2 embies transferred today and they made it to 8 cells! so pleased! still fair quality and bit of a turn around from 2 cells yest! Please please work!!


----------



## Blue12

8 cells fabulous hun!!! Congrats Mummy on being PUPO!!!


----------



## tickledpink

Yay! You're officially PUPO, Mummy! :happydance: Take it easy!!!! 

Clussy, how are you feeling today??? xxx


----------



## Blue12

MrsJA - when is your test date - must be coming soon!


----------



## MrsJA

Morning girls!

Mummy, I am soooo pleased for you! Two 8 celled embies is awesome!!! Congrats on being PUPO and welcome to the 2WW! :happydance:

Clussy, hope you are hanging in there my love, been thinking of you.

Blue, how are you doing?? Tell us what you've decided about the biopsy...

My test date is indeed coming soon Blue - only 4 more sleeps! I know I am setting myself up for a MASSIVE fall here, but I have a good feeling about this one. I really hope I'm right!

Sending lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oo 4 more sleeps! so exciting!


----------



## Blue12

Oh I love good feelings!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi All

Clussy, hope you're bearing up ok, keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow.

Mummy, congrats hun!! That is fantastic news, so pleased they had a last minute spurt!

MrsJA, oooooooh I am so excited for you, not long now!!
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yeh I'm so pleased but kinda wish they'd stayed in dish for extra 2 days and then at least I'd know if they'd continued to grow!

clussy - good luck tomo

Mrs JA - not long now! are you going to buckle and test a lil early?


----------



## Clussy

Hi there Ladies!

Mummy, congrats on the successful transfer a couple of 8 cell embabies! Sending you, if at all possible, stable sanity vibes.  Until test date, you chill, talk to your babies and assure them that you're going to make them a fabulous home in your womb. :thumbup:

MrsJA, how you feeling over there? Anything different to report? So happy to hear your positive tone. You know, we have to just visualize this as our pregnancy and joy and until proven otherwise, it's the start of a gorgeous adventure, period. Cheers to you!

I'm doing well, thanks for checking in (all of you, thank you for thinking of me). I did have some brown spotting last night but it's tapering off right now. I kind of expected bright red to start flowing but as far as I can tell, my body's just getting rid of some old blood and I'm ok w/that. Honestly, this is out of my hands. tomorrow's numbers will tell much more and till I hear that this is not a viable pregnancy, I'm not going to keep telling myself that my body's failing me. Tired of blaming my body. This will happen. Whether it's this time or the next. I just know it will. 

Love and good vibes to you all!


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

Clussy, I am very glad to hear that your PMA is holding up. I'm really proud of you for staying strong and I'm crossing everything that you get a good result tomorrow honey. Sending you every bit of stickiness I can summon too. :hugs::hugs:

Mummy, how you feeling pupo lady?? Feet up and chilling out I hope!

Re your question Mummy, nup, I'm not going to cave and test - I think I must be the only person on B&B who doesn't POAS! I gave up ages ago because I couldn't stand to see another BFN. I'm going to hang tough and wait for that phone call on Thursday (god help me...)

I am super tired and SUPER cranky today, so there better be a BFP at the end of this somewhere! Otherwise I really gotta get off these hormones!!

Isi, Blue and Tickled - hope you guys had a good weekend.

lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

My darling June girls....I've missed you :hugs:. We had a long weekend here, and I decided to just take things easy.

Clussy, you are in my heart and prayers. I know that you will have good news about the beta today. You just have to :hugs:

Mrs JA....I am also majorly praying for you and wishing the days away until the 16th!!! Good luck sweetie :hugs:

Good luck, Mummy!

Summer and Tickled....how are those lovely babies doing :flower:

Blue, good luck this week hun!

As for me, the :witch: landed too late for me to have my assessment on Saturday, so I have to go in tomorrow morning. Glad I finally get this started already!!!!

Wishing you all a great day! I'll be checking in frequently for news about Clussy's beta. Good luck sweetie!

:hug:


----------



## Clussy

Well ladies, the verdict is in. 

9/07 (9dpt) - Beta #1 - 70
9/10 (12dpt) Beta #2 - 140 (72 hour doubling time)
9/13 (15dpt) Beta #3 - 536 (37 hour doubling time)

And now we're cooking....
((huge sigh of relief that MrsJA will surely feel sweep past her all the way over in AU))

My nurse just called and I'm thrilled. Now onto the next worries, right? My 1st ultrasound will be on Thursday (9/16) to make sure it's not an ectopic pregnancy but they said the chance of that (w/my raise in pregnancy hormone now monitoring so well this past few days) is so very slim. So, here's hoping. :happydance:

I'm thinking of you guys today and feeling thankful for this forum to share the scares, questions, small acheivments and just commiserating. thank you all so much for your huge hearts and loving words.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

congrats Clussy! good news :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

Clussy said:


> Well ladies, the verdict is in.
> 
> 9/07 (9dpt) - Beta #1 - 70
> 9/10 (12dpt) Beta #2 - 140 (72 hour doubling time)
> 9/13 (15dpt) Beta #3 - 536 (37 hour doubling time)
> 
> And now we're cooking....
> ((huge sigh of relief that MrsJA will surely feel sweep past her all the way over in AU))
> 
> My nurse just called and I'm thrilled. Now onto the next worries, right? My 1st ultrasound will be on Thursday (9/16) to make sure it's not an ectopic pregnancy but they said the chance of that (w/my raise in pregnancy hormone now monitoring so well this past few days) is so very slim. So, here's hoping. :happydance:
> 
> I'm thinking of you guys today and feeling thankful for this forum to share the scares, questions, small acheivments and just commiserating. thank you all so much for your huge hearts and loving words.
> 
> How's everyone doing?

Congrats Clussy, that is wonderful news!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
I think your great pma certainly helped :hugs:
Gives me hope for our upcoming IVF ladies, keep the BFPs coming in please
:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh thank goodness, Clussy :hugs:. I've been thinking about you all day. So very happy for you!


----------



## MrsJA

Clussy, I know my hormones are all over the shop, but your news this morning has made me cry!

I'm so relieved for you!! I did feel that sigh all there way over here in Aus - lol!

Congratulations my love! And now here's hoping for a beautiful and uneventful scan on Thursday!

Hurrah!!! :happydance::dance::yipee:


----------



## Clussy

Thank you so much! You all are so amazing and supportive. It's hard to be so 'conservatively' optimistic at this point. You all know, after trying for so long, you have fleeting moments of thinking it may not happen for you but to make it this far is progress and so inspiring for me. I'm clinging onto day by day and just trying to stay happy w/that. Here's to this working out for all of us and renewing our faith and love for our bodies and spirits. 

MrsJA, you made me tear up. you just made it feel real. :cry: Here's hoping all stays real but till the next milestone, I'm going to be happy in today.

Much love and hugs to all and intensely positive vibes being sent out to you. :hugs::hugs::flower::flower:

love&faith =D&gt;


----------



## tickledpink

That's brilliant news, Clussy!!!!!!! :happydance: I'm sooooooooo happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Congratulations Clussy!!!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Fantastic news Clussy!!! I am so so so pleased for you hun xx


----------



## Clussy

Hi there Chickies! How's everyone coming along?

*Mummy*, how you feeling over there? You been taking it easy and visualizing yourself preggers?

*MrsJA*, will be thinking of you on Thursday! We both have pretty big days on Thursday. Here's sending warm positive vibes to float around you. 

*Isi*, how'd your assesment go? Was it like a baseline scan where you get the fun ultrasound and blood work?

*Blue*, how you doing over there? 

AFM, the only symptoms I'm feeling are: quite tired quickly, not eating quite as much as normal, seriously backed up, achy lower back and sore bb's. I've had some brown spotting but the nurse assures me that it's quite normal and to not worry unless it turns red and I get heavy cramping. I don't feel pregnant, just those light symptoms which progesterone cause many of so... I think I'd feel better if I felt some more serious symptoms but I suppose I should be careful what I wish for, huh?

*Tickled, Summer,* did either of you get strong preggo symptoms early on (5 weeks)? Hope you're coming along swimmingly with your pregnancies so far!

Hugs and warmth to all! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I visualise but then feel negative that it's never gona happen for me :nope: today I have cramps and backache and it's probably the crinone gel which is just yuk anyway!

Hope all you lovely ladies are well :) xxx


----------



## Clussy

Yeah, I hear ya. I'd say 'shut that up and quit talking negative' but I am all too familiar with that feeling. It's creeping up on me now and now I'm scared of no gestational sac showing on Thursday's ultrasound. unfortunately, we're scarred from having to go through infertility but on the bright side, it sure will make us appreciate and love our babies w/such a different perspective when we *do* have them.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

You're right! It makes it all worthwhile, just wish we all didn't have to worry as much as we do!


----------



## tickledpink

Clussy said:


> AFM, the only symptoms I'm feeling are: quite tired quickly, not eating quite as much as normal, seriously backed up, achy lower back and sore bb's. I've had some brown spotting but the nurse assures me that it's quite normal and to not worry unless it turns red and I get heavy cramping. I don't feel pregnant, just those light symptoms which progesterone cause many of so... I think I'd feel better if I felt some more serious symptoms but I suppose I should be careful what I wish for, huh?
> 
> *Tickled, Summer,* did either of you get strong preggo symptoms early on (5 weeks)? Hope you're coming along swimmingly with your pregnancies so far!

Those are near enough the exact same symptoms I had, Clussy. I was extremely tired even after a couple of hours of getting up. The nurse said it was normal and if you really feel tired try and take a nap for half hour or an hour. My boobs were mega tender (but they seem to better now and only hurt first thing in the morning and last thing at night) and felt like they had anchors attached to them lol. They're now huge! :wacko: I was told the constipation is due to the progesterone and your digestive system slows down, that's also why you might not feel hungry. The MS didn't kick in until about week 6 or 7 and boy is it bad now! Oh yeah and then there's killer headaches, the mood swings and believe it or not... crying for no reason! Damn hormones lol. Even now I still get the queasy feeling and back ache, as if :witch: is due any day. That's why I was so convinced i wasn't pregnant. They sound like perfectly normal pregnant symptoms to me, Clussy! Enjoy :haha:
:happydance:


----------



## Blue12

I am having FET on Friday at 7:30am!!! I had my first progesterone in oil injection just now - ahhhhhh! Poor dh was beside himself as I bled quite a bit. I never bled even once all the other times he did it. He kept appologizing but it didn't hurt me lol. Poor guy.

:hugs: to all!


----------



## tickledpink

WOOHOO! That's great news Blue but poor hubby! lol. You'll soon be PUPO! :happydance:


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls,

Wow, it's all happening this week isn't it?!

Blue - so exciting about your FET!! I can't wait for you to join us on the pupo side!

Clussy, good luck with your scan tomorrow - I hope it all goes perfectly for you. I'm sure it will :hugs:

Mummy, what day are you testing??

Isi, write back and tell us how you got on at the FS!

Anyway, tomorrow is the day girls!! Blood test at 7:45, phone call around lunchtime. I feel a bit sick! Please, please, let this one be it!!!

Tickled and Summer hop you guys and the babies are doing well :)

Will post with my news when I have it xxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Exciting blue!!

I'll be testing on sat 25th sept. I'm onyl 4dp3dt at mo. doh! Had cramps yest and nothing so far today but im sure that's the crinone gel.My DH told me not to symptom spot - if it were his body I'm sure he'd be different! lol!

Good luck MrsJA can't believe you havent' done a poas to sneakily see before! Do you have any symptoms? xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies :hugs:

Mrs JA, I'll be praying for you all day today. I have a good feeling I'll log on to some good news from you :hugs:. Sending you all the very best wishes hun.

Clussy, I'm sure your scan tomorrow will go wonderfully. Gosh, there's so much good news to look forward to tomorrow. Good luck hun!

Mummy, just try to stay positive, and let God and your body do the rest. You've done all you can at this stage. Praying it all works out perfectly for you.

Good luck on Friday, Blue.

Tickled, how are you doing today. Hope you and your baby are doing great and that UTI is all cleared now.

Summer, how's pregnancy going? :flower:

My assessment yesteday was really nothing much.....just bloodwork done. I have a sonohysterogram (I hope I haven't misspelled that again :wacko:) scheduled for next week Thursday, and my DH's SA on Saturday after that, hopefully. No HSG for me, as I know my tubes are shite already. Everything seems to be moving sooooo s-l-o-w-l-y though :dohh:. I can't wait to at least know wha protocol I'll be on.

Blowing loads of kisses to you all!


----------



## Blue12

Hi Isi - glad things are moving forward for you. Just double checking but I think a sonohystogram is an hsg (hystosonogram) just another word for it. 

:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Blue12 said:


> Hi Isi - glad things are moving forward for you. Just double checking but I think a sonohystogram is an hsg (hystosonogram) just another word for it.
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks Blue. OMG, Heaven no!!! Maybe I wrote down the wrong term. They told me its not the dye test through the tubes (which I assume the HSG is). What I'm having is some kind of dilation of the uterus for them to check things out there. Or were they just trying to sugar coat it??? :wacko:. Eeeek, I couldn't stand the pain of a dye test! The last one I had was under general anaesthesia.


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone!!

Clussy I was so worried because i was totally symptomless for ages, I didn't even get sore boobs!! Its only in this last wee, so from about 7 weeks that I got any kind of symptoms; ridiculously tired, quite nauseous, going off my favourite foods and at last, sore boobs!! Never have i been so happy to run up the stairs in agony!! Best of luck for your scan tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you!!

MrsJA, eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkk!!! I can't believe its tomorrow!!! I know it wont have for you but the time seems to have just flown!!
Oh hun I will be thinking of you all day, can't wait to hear from you.

Isi, so glad things are on the move, best of luck for next week.
Everything is going well for me I think, thank you, I have officially been discharged from the IVF clinic and am now a "normal person". So I have my first midwife appointment booked for a week on Monday.

Mummy, hope you're holding things together, my only symptom really in the 2ww was lots of cramps.

Tickled, hope you're doing well, sorry to hear about the MS :( Can't believe you're 14 weeks already!!

Blue, yeeeey for your FET on Friday!! How exciting!! Oh I hear you with the progesterone injections, I'm now on week 7 of them and they're a nightmare but i think my DHs technique gets better and better by the day so it does get easier hun!
xx


----------



## MrsJA

Guess what girls???? 

I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

The nurse rang with the results at 11am and I swear I just about hyperventilated getting to the phone.

My beta is 233!!!

Isn't that kind of high? (I only transferred one...)

Anyway, I am over the moooooooon and cannot wait to tell the DH when he walks in the door (any second now!!)

Thinking of you guys and sending love! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsJA - Good luck with the testing!!!!

Blue - Good luck with the FET.... I have a SET with frozen next month

Mummy - Awww this is the worst bit in a way... the waiting and not knowing! Hope this is for you this time, good luck hun

ICI - Good luck with the tests

Summerbreeze - Pleased to see you are doing well and the pregnancy is going smoothly!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congrats Mrs JA!!!! fantastic news and a great beta! Did you know or suspect? what were your symptoms? I'm having so many cramps but they seem to come on in the afternoon/evening. Had them yest and day before :nope:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

I wish there was an emoticon for cartwheels too.

CONGRATULATIONS MRS. JA!!!! I just logged on now and came straight here....without even going to my journal first.....just to read your news. I am so so so happy and chuffed for you!!! :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Summer Breeze

OH MY GOODNESS MRSJA!!!!!! That is the best news EVER!!!
It couldn't have happened to a nicer person, you soooo deserved it!!! Oh hun, you've made my day!!!
Fill us in when you've seen DH, can't wait to hear about his reaction!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blue12

MrsJA this is so so so so incredible. I am so happy for you!!! Can't wait to hear about you telling your dh and how you two plan to celebrate.

:hugs:


----------



## Clussy

MrsJA, AM THRILLED for you! This is a fantastic beta! That means your bean is a strong developer and clearly implanted on the expected time if not before. :bodyb: SCORE! That's the first great sign and helps you relax a pinch along the way. When's your next beta? I am over the moon for you. Was thinking of you so much yesterday and hoping for great results. Enjoy your celebration w/DH and keep on loving on your emby. :thumbup:

:happydance: :yipee::happydance: :yipee::happydance:


----------



## tickledpink

OH.....MY......GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Congratulations to you and DH, MrsJA!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Now you can go POAS to see that second line for your :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!

What has hubby said?????

Not sure when I will be able to post again, as it's our first wedding anniversary on Sunday and we're going away for a long weekend. A gorgeous hotel on the cliff tops and a room with a seaview, courtesy of my parents :happydance: So good luck with FET tomorrow, Blue!!!!!

AFM I'm doing fine. Getting a bump already adn loads of twinges so I think things are on the move. I didn't hear back from the docs so I assume my sample was all clear and it wasn't a UTI. Just things moving about inside and playing havoc with my bladder... Well, better go sort lunch then it's off to work. 

See you Tuesday, ladies!!!!!!

Dee
xx


----------



## lolalulu

OMG!!!! just checked in.............Congrats Clussy & MrsJA!!!!!!!! So happy for you ladies.

Sending lots of love and happiness!!!xo


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congrats again MrsJA!

I've still got cramps and feels like period pains. had them for 3 days now on off. feels like a bad thing now :( anyone have them?


----------



## tickledpink

Try not to worry too much, Mummy. I had a a queasy feeling and back cramps atleast a week to ten days before my test date and I was convinced AF was on her way. I mentioned it to my nurse when she called to check on me and told her I didn't think I would make it to my test date. When I went for mt 7 week scan, she said that she didn't want to say anything at the time but she was sure it was implantation!!! It could be a good sign so try to stay positive!!!!!! :D


----------



## Clussy

Mummy, I had some light cramping also during the 2WW also. everyone's different so unfortunately, nothing is definitively telling at this point. doesn't that blow? But yeah, I'm gonna guess it's implantation as well and send you implantation sticky vibes. woot! :flower:

MrsJA, how ya doing over there, Momma? Are you already glowing and in love w/your itty bitty belly? :winkwink: Sending you a big hug and high fiving you (I have disturbingly long arms for an avg size girl, it's my super power). Just a lil longer to go to get us some more solid footing, huh?

I went in for the initial ultrasound to make sure there was a gestational sac in my uterus and sure enough, it was there and it was such a relief to see. Now next is to see the heartbeat late next week. Oh and they also drew my blood and will call me tomorrow w/the beta from that to make sure my levels are rising appropriately. ((praying hard)) A few milestones down and many more to go!

For today, I'm going to let myself get a lil excited. So far, so good.

hugs and positive vibes to all! :hugs::hugs::happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I pray it is.

glad your scan went well hun xx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls,

I'm so grateful for all your congratulations and support I can't tell you. Having you to talk to and experience this crazy rollercoaster with has made things so much easier for me :hugs:

I'm feeling fantastic today, except for super-tired! I can't wait to get to the 6 week scan and see that heartbeat - I think that's when I'll be able to relax a bit - I hear you on that one Clussy!

Mummy in the interests of helping you symptom spot and obsess.... let me give you the FULL LIST! I had every symptom under the sun this cycle...

- Boobs huge, but interestingly not sore
- Lower back pain
- Insomnia; ie waking up really early
- Terrible headaches
- Super thirsty
- Moody as hell - lol!
- Runniest nose ever!

Of course everybody is different and some people never get ANY symptoms, so I don't think you can read too much into it. You just gotta hold out for that beta.

When are you testing Mummy??

Blue, thinking of you and your FET today - good luck honey!!!

Tickled, the weekend away sounds fab!! Hope you guys have a beautiful time and enjoy your anniversary :hugs:

Summer, Lola and Isi, you guys are awesome - sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

testing on otd 25th sept xx


----------



## Blue12

I am excited to say I am pupo with 3. :cloud9:


----------



## Clussy

Congrats Blue! so excited and hopeful for you. Sending you soothing and sticky vibes for your sweet 3 embababies to huddle up and stick around. time to kick your feet up and have your DH spoil you.

Have a wonderful PUPO weekend!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

3! wow that's good! hope they were good cells :) Welcome to the 2ww!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

YAY for being PUPO, Blue!!!! Good luck hun!

Clussy....waiting for you to put up that ticker :winkwink:

Mrs JA....congrats again love! How did your DH react?

Good luck to everyone waiting....and :hugs: to all our pregnant mommas!


----------



## Summer Breeze

COngratulations Blue, so happy for you!! xx


----------



## Blue12

I hope my FET is lucky like you and MrsJA and Gracy. :cloud9:


----------



## MrsJA

Blue - congratulations on being pupo, that is awesome!! :happydance:I have everything crossed for you honey!!

Mummy, how are you doing? Hope you are relaxing and thinking postive thoughts...You're half way through the 2WW now!

Isi, you've got another rounds of tests happening next week right? Did we figure out what a sonohystogram is??

Clussy, how did you get on with your follow up beta? I've got a follow up tomorrow too - I'm praying like crazy I get a nice solid double...

Summer, hope you're well love!

xxxxx


----------



## Rosie06

Was just having a check in....

MRSJA what can i say but a massive congratulations sooooo over the moon for you!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## Clussy

MrsJA said:


> Clussy, how did you get on with your follow up beta? I've got a follow up tomorrow too - I'm praying like crazy I get a nice solid double...
> xxxxx

My follow up beta was solid. It went from 536 on Monday to 2200 on Thursday and they're very happy w/that. It was a doubling time of 35 hours (betabase.info is a cruel and empowering site where you can find out more about betas and average doubling times) which was splendid. So, at this point, we cross our fingers for Thursday's ultrasound to see a heartbeat. I'm a wee bit nervous about this one but that's not shocking as this whole roller coaster ride has made me nervous at every turn. I've heard about too many unfortunate incidents w/women at the 6 week stage so I have to just keep an open mind and pray harder than ever.

How you feeling over there? Anymore symptoms?

I'm still having same ones, swollen and tender BB's, backed up, aching back, tired and not much of an appetite.

Mummy, Blue, thinking of you both and sending sticky vibes.

Isi, when do you start stimulation injections?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

did anyone get major vagina ache with crinone gel? I am so sore and have been feeling really low today. Feel like it's all over for me :nope:

Clussy - glad your beat improved so much x


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Rosie thank you and nice to see you!!

Mummy, I replied to your other thread about the crinone. I did get a bit of cramping and discomfort when I used it. I really hope you're feeling better today.

Clussy - yayyyyyyyy for your beta, that's great news honey. :happydance:I will be thinking of you with your U/S on Thursday. Mine is on the 30th.. and like you, I will be very relived to get that milestone out of the way!

As for symptoms...I'm sleeping really badly because I'm soooo stuffed up, so I am super tired - and the boobies are totally out of control! Those are the main ones.

I also got my second beta back today and it's 1240, up from 233 on Thursday! So we are all on track!


Blue, how you feeling over there?

Summer and Isi, hope you guys are having a great weekend!

Lots of love xxx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Just checking in on Blue and Mummy...

How are you guys doing??

Been thinking sticky thoughts for you guys :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

feeling very doubtful but trying to not think about it - its my bday tomo :)


----------



## Blue12

Mummy - its my bday today - we are almost bday sisters :)

I am feeling so unsure today. I am so busy I hardly have time to remember that I am pupo - and then I remember and feel unsure - not really hopeful and yet not really negative. Just very matter of fact that I am pupo. Honestly I am still having some cramping and sore chest and my back is hurting from the pio shots but also it just hurts in a tired way and my legs are aching so badly........but it is too early for any of that - so I am writing it off as whatever... 

:dust: Mummy

:happydance: Clussy and MrsJA

:hugs: everyone!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Happy Bday Blue!!!!

It's good you've not been thinking about it too much!Wish I could say the same! I work from home on my own so it's been really hard!!


----------



## Blue12

That would be harder for sure mommy!

:hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Awwww, happy b'day girls!!:

Look, I found you a birthday emoticon! cake:

I've got everything crossed for you both, and I hope you this next bit moves quickly for you. I know how hard the wait is....

Sending BIG birthday hugs xxxx

PS Blue, I think your symptoms sound pretty good actually. But I know what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up!


----------



## MrsJA

Stupid b'day emoticon didn't work! Trying again!
:cake::cake:


----------



## Sammy2009

Happy birthday ladies!!! Xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Happy birthday, Mummy :cake:. I hope you get a lovely birthday present on Saturday.

Hope you had a great day yesterday, Blue.

Mrs JA and Clussy....how are my newly pregnant ladies doing? :hugs:

Summer, Tickled.....hope you ladies are doing great!

I went to see my FS this morning. I just wasn't feeling right. Anyways, I had my preliminary scan and discussed the results of my bloodwork. Turns out everything looks good. I might most likely be put on the long protocol and start at the end of next week. Looking forward to starting AT LAST!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone
Happy Belated Birthday for yesterday BLue, hope you had a lovely day!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mummy!! Hope you have a fab day ahead.

Clussy, MrsJA how are you lovely pregnant ladies getting on??

Isi, that' is fantastic news hun!! So pleased you're getting started at last, time will start to fly once you get going!

Pink, how's everything with you? Hope you had a wonderful anniversary.
xx


----------



## Clussy

Mummy, Happy Birthday!

Blue, happy belated b'day! How cool that you're both PUPO and both having a b'day. I sense good vibes in that.

Isi, Awesome that you'll be starting next week. I also did the long protocol my 2nd time around and that worked well for me. 

Summer, Tickled, how are you Ladies feeling thus far?

MrsJA, still enjoying the love that's building up in your heart right about now? Sending you a good hug but not too tight as our BB's may protest at the pain. :blush:

AFM, so far so good here, Chickies! Feeling good w/the light preggo symptoms I mentioned before but nothing too intense. So far, I'm thankful for every single sensation I feel (even the heartburn that kept me up from 1-3:30 last night :wacko:). We have the heartbeat ultrasound on Thursday so I'm very excited for that. Hoping our lil bean is holding tight and developing at full steam ahead. I keep focusing on seeing it's heartbeat and how it may be feeling in my womb right about now. I've been writing to it every other day or so (in my journal) and thanking him for sticking around this long.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm wondering when I'll get a break. Starting bleeding tnite on my bday of all days. Didn't even get to 11dp3dt like last time. It's brown for now but I'm expecting full red flow tomorrow. :cry: not gona delude myself that it isn't over. It's too much of a coincidence :cry:


----------



## MrsJA

Oh mummy, I'm so sorry to hear that honey.

I am thinking of you :cry:


----------



## Clussy

Mummy, day by day... I also had brown spotting for a few days. Once while on the 2WW, then later after the 2nd beta, I had a night where I had just dark brown spotting that ruined a pair of my undies and worried the heck out of me but it turned out ok. that's not to say that it didn't have me completely paranoid for days until it stopped completely but I found myself wiping myself after peeing as if I were a forensic investigator and my poor lady bits paid the price. Point is, try to keep some positive to balance out the immense fear you're feeling right now and wait till your beta. 

Thinking of you and hoping the spotting goes away, stat! :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Mummy :hugs: I will still be praying and hoping for you!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I decided to test last night to prepare myself and well can't believe I'm saying this but it came up with a :bfp:

Stunned. I slept so bad last night and then this morning I did 2 more tests and both came back positive! I am so nervous! The bleeding appears to have stopped.

I'm calling the clinic this morning as they don't as standard check beta or progestrone levels and I want to pay for the tests.


----------



## MrsJA

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:

Mummy, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

I logged on here tonight expecting the worst - how wonderful that I am reading this news instead! 

I am soooooooooooo happy for you honey!!!

Hope you get that beta sorted so you can start to relax a little bit too :)


----------



## Summer Breeze

Oh my goodness Mummy, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! What a wonderful birthday present!
And what a lucky thread this is turning out to be!!

I had the same thing, I had brown spotting around the time i tested, i guess what i used to think was a made up phenomenon - implantation bleeding, does really exist!

xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh that is so awesome, Mummy :hugs: :hugs:. See?! All your worrying was all for nothing!! Will be praying for your beta to rise wonderfully. Congrats hun!

Clussy....looking forward to your scan tomorrow :hugs:.

Mrs JA and Summer.....sending you and your babies loads of kisses :kiss:

Hope you had a great anniversary, Tickled!

Blue....praying for you hun!

Sammy...it'll soon be our turn :friends:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm really pleased but scared of chemical pregnancy etc. The line wasn't quite as dark this morning but I did pee at 5.30am then tested at 7.30am. Couldn't hold it in lol. The clear blue digital said pregnant.

Can't get hold of lady about beta yet. The clinic said they won't do the beta until sat or later which will be 14dp3dt - when did others do theirs?

waiting for a call back this afternoon so hopefully they will agree to a beta to put my mind at rest.


----------



## Blue12

My clinic does betas as standard - but they make you wait till 14dp3dt. So long!!!

So exciting mummy!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks, we shall see then :)


----------



## Clussy

Ah, what wonderful news to wake up to! Mummy, so happy to hear that you got the :bfp:! Sorry that you had to have the freaking out last night but there are so many ups and downs in this IVF ride.
Congratulations, my dear and take good care of yourself.
:hugs::hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## tickledpink

Well, I'm back from our weekend away and OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Mummy!!!!!!!! :happydance: That's great news!!!!!! I told you those symptoms could be a good sign!!!!!!!! :happydance: I bet you can't stop grinning!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm grateful but quite scared and worried lol! can't believe it yet. Gota wait for OTD on sat :s


----------



## tickledpink

I think everyone feels that way... I still can't believe it sometimes and I'll be four months next week! I can't believe how many ladies are getting :bfp: 's on this thread!!! I told my parents as soon as I got a positive but they wouldn't believe it until I got to my OTD. Sending you tonnes of sticky dust! xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

taking it easy today. Still nervous bout saturday but fingers crossed it'll be ok.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

can't believe your 4 months already tickled! I hope it goes quickly for me but I expect it hasn't gone that quickly for you! I think I'll be on knicker watch forever more!


----------



## tickledpink

No, it definitely hasn't gone quickly... especially when we lost a twin. We've just been taking it one day at a time and even now I'm still on knicker watch. I'm sure Saturday will be fine :hug:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

so sorry you lots your twin. When did that happen? Must have missed that :(

big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## tickledpink

It was July 28th, (I was 6 weeks) and I started bleeding an hour after getting home from our first scan to confirm the pregnancy. And no worries, you've had enough to think about ;) Wooohooo! You're pregnant!!!! :D


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I have posed a piccy in my journal. This mornings line was slightly fainter than last nights. Don't know why that would be?! :shrug:


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Mummy, it might just be differences in time of day or how much you've had to drink I guess?

Blue, what's the latest? And what is your test date honey??? 

Clussy and Summer, how are you my pregnant friends? I hope you are both a bit less paranoid than me! I've having a bit of cramping still, and much and all as I tell myself it's fine, I still tend to worry A LOT! I'm hoping that part will ease off:dohh:

Isi, write back and let us know when you get to start your cycle - the cheer squad is waiting!

Tickled, hope your'e well and that the anniversary was great.

Sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I guess, I duno, i've just read on google some girlies got darker lines in the afternoon than in morning. I've never got a bfp so wouldn't know if this is gona be a chemical but I'm scared rigid! Deep breathing...

Blue - hope you're feeling ok and less tearful.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm having some sharp pains in my uterus which is taking my breath away! they're lasting a few seconds - anyone had this?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi my darling June girls :hugs:

I just got back from the hospital.....turns out the sonohysterogram was not half as bad as I expected. A bit uncomfortable (as pumping gas, liquid or whatever the heck it was, into your uterus would be :wacko:), but not bad enough to keep me away from work afterwards. The result came out fine. Sooooo, I will be on the long protocol....starting on October 2nd. Can't wait.

Mrs JA.....like I said on the other thread....TICKER!!!!!! :flower:

You too, Clussy! We need a ticker in your siggy!!! Good luck with today's scan :hugs:

Still chuffed for you, Mummy! Congrats again.

Wishing you all the very best of luck, Blue.

Tickled, Summer.......sending loads of :hugs: your way!


----------



## Blue12

I am so-so. I need to talk to the clinic today about switching to progesterone suppositories instead of these PIO injections. I cried and screamed through the one last night - they are so terrible. It makes walking hard to do each day.

My OTD beta day is Friday Oct 1 - so still just over a whole week away. I am not sure how I feel about my chances to be honest. I hope so badly and I am really positive most of the time - but the closer I get the more afraid of the results I am getting.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

i dont do the shots but they sound awful :( hope you get some joy if your clinic can change them.

big hugs xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Blue, sorry you're having such a hard time with the injections. I am currently on week 10 of them and they certainly take their toll. What I have found is, the more I relax (easier said than done I know) the easier it is. The minute i tense up before it goes in, the whole thing is agony.
It was funny the other day, I went to run across the road and forgot that really i just don't run any more. what with the aching bum and aching boobs, i nearly collapsed in the middle of the road, must have been quite a funny sight!

I am doing well thanks for asking girls. Got my first midwife appointment on Monday so just waiting for that really.
Hope everyone is doing well, so glad we'e all going through this together xx


----------



## Clussy

Blue, sorry to hear you're having such a hard time w/the shots. I was actually just switched to the crinone cream/gel today because I started having odd allergic reaction to the injections, to the point that I got really dizzy and almost faint. So, I'm on the crinone for 2 more weeks.

Summer, yay to meeting w/your midwife! That must make it feel even more real.

Tickled, I'm sorry about your loss of one of your twins but I'm happy to hear things w/your growing bean are good at this point.

MrsJA, when's your next appt?

Isi, thank you for all your sweetness. Glad your tests went ok and didn't scare you off too much. it can be a pinch overwhelming at first.

Mummy, your beta's next week maybe?

AFM, We went in for the ultrasound today and sure enough, spotted the lil bean's heartbeat. It's at 136 bpm, it's measuring at 6 weeks and I'm exactly at 6 weeks 1 day so Dr. was very happy w/that so we're good. At this point, she told me I'd graduated to my regular OB/GYN and they gave me ultrasound pics, stats and letter for my OB. It feels weird to not be under the care of my RE anymore. I'm both scared and excited. For today, I'm happy, feel healthy and so blessed. Just will keep praying that bean holds on for the long haul.

Hugs and love to all! :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

OTD tomorrow and then have to call clinic on monday to let them know result. Then I will talk to them again bout beta. They don't do them as standard although they said they would they just don't think it's necessary but maybe it would help give me some reassurance? I can't keep peeing on sticks to reassure myself for the next 3 weeks. I hope if all goes well my scan will be in 2 weeks, the clinic said 3 and I duno how i'm gonna wait that long!! Still praying and hoping that all our beans stick!

blue - how you feeling? have you managed to swap drugs yet?


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls,

Clussy, hurrah for your heartbeat and for graduating to your OB, yayyyyyy!:happydance: That's such great news honey!

Isi, I'm so glad to hear your test went well and that you get to start down reg in 8 days! The countdown begins!!

Blue, the shots sound awful love - sorry you're having such a hard time with that. I'm using the progesterone pessaries and they are pretty good, although somewhat inconvenient... you have to take them 12 hours apart and lie down for half an hour after you use them- it can be a scheduling nightmare!

Summer, that's exciting about your midwife appointment! Write back and tell us how it goes - I want to know what happens at the first one :)

Mummy, how are you feeling? Did you manage to get a blood test scheduled? Re those pains, I have had heaps of cramping and also some stabbing pains, and everything seems to be OK so far... I guess it's pretty normal.

Tickled, hope you and baby are well!

My 6 week scan is on the 4th of Oct.. Although I'll actually be 6+4 that day. I can't wait to get there...!!

Sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

clussy great news about your heartbeat :)

Good luck summer with your midwife appt :)

I'm feeling ok - feeling very cautious but happy.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's great news about the heartbeat, Clussy. So very happy for you :hugs:

I'm also looking forward to your 6 week scan, Mrs JA :hugs:. Sooo very exciting!

Blue, so sorry you're having a hard time with the shots. I had progesterone shots last year....and they were MAD painful even though they were administered by a Nurse and on my bum. I hope you're able to change.

Yay for OTD, Mummy! I'm sure you can't wait for the official confirmation. Sending you and your baby loads of :hugs:

That's so great that you'll be meeting your midwife soon, Summer. It must make it feel even more real. Wishing you a h&h remainder of your pregnancy.

AFM, hoping I can drag my DH to the hospital tomorrow....for his SA. Men!! They can be so difficult :wacko:


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Isi, good luck with your DH's SA... has he done one before? Let us know how you get on honey.

Blue, 6 days til your beta! At least you're past the halfway mark now love.:hugs: Been thinking of you and hope you're hanging in there with the shots.

Pregnant gals, hope you and beans are all well! xxx


----------



## Blue12

No need to draw out suspense until OTD here. Yesterday and today bfn. And woke up today will all symptoms gone. That is it ladies - I'm out.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

when is your otd blue? I don't think you're out yet....?


----------



## Blue12

My otd is Friday. Which will be 14dp3dt or 17 dpo. Today I am 10dp3dt or 13dpo.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

what test did you use? how sensitive was it?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending you loads of :hugs:, Blue....and praying your OTD brings a wonderful surprise. 13dpo is early still. Good luck hun.

Thanks Mrs JA.....but we weren't able to make the SA on Saturday as planned. Hopefully, we can get that done sometime this week. He had one done before but all we were told was that he came out fine...nothing about count, motility or anything like that. Looking forward to some more conclusive results :thumbub:

Hope everyone is well today!

:hug:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I got my scan date through - 19th oct. Praying i get that far and that the next 3 weeks (longest of my life) goes reasonably quickly!!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls,

Blue, Im really sorry to hear about the BFN's. If the witch hasn't shown you are still in with a chance though. I'm praying that maybe you've just tested too early honey..

Isi, if your DH's last SA was OK then there's every reason to think this one will be too. But even if it isn't, the good news is that IVF is the best solution for male factor issues! I gather that they're wanting to test him, so they can decide whether to do IVF or ICSI?

Mummy, sending you big hugs and hoping that the time passes quickly. Have you got any pregnancy symptoms yet?

Clussy, Summer and Tickled, hope you guys are good!

Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Girls

Sorry for my quietness, I've been having internet issues which has been soooo frustrating as I've been dying to catch up.

Blue, really sorry to hear about the BFNs, I do hope it's just a case of too early.

Mummy, fantastic news about the scan, hope you're doing well and are starting to get used to the idea. Are you having a blood test?

Clussy, woo hoo!! WHat wonderful news that you've seen the precious little heartbeat, that is amazing.

MrsJA, not long at all now til your scan, hope you're keeping well.

Isi, hope you're good, fingers crossed you get your DH's SA done this week. Not long til you get started now! And between us we have looooads of experience to help you along the way!!

Tickled, hope you and baby are doing well.

xxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Blue I'm sorry to hear about the BFN's but as someone else said, as long as AF hasn't arrived you're still in with a chance! Just because your symptoms have gone doesn't mean it hasn't worked. Try to stay positive! :) xx

Mummy, the time will soon fly by!!! 

How are you feeling MrsJA? Has it sunk in yet?

Isi, Clussy and Summer, hope you're all keeping well! Apologies if I've missed anyone out. Stuck at work so I'm busy trying to catch up on all the news.

AFM... 16 weeks on Wednesday and seeing the midwife. She's going to try and find a heartbeat so we can have a listen!


Well, break almost over and I need to visit the ladies... I seem to spend most of my life in there these days :haha: xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I've decided not to have a beta test. i think i would over analyse it and what will be will be so I'm going to be patient lol I wish my scan was sooner, some have theirs at 6 weeks but hopefully I'll get there and see my little bean/beans.

Today I woke up this morning with zero symptoms. My boobs didn't hurt as much last night and this morning I usually have a bit of heart burn but nothing. Find that really scary not having anything. I didn't test this morning. CAn't test everyday but wish i could! lol!

good luck with your midwife appt on weds tickled!


----------



## tickledpink

I remember waking up with zero symptoms now and then, Mummy. You panic and instantly think the worst but then later in the day you find your boobs feel tender or they reaaaaally hurt at night, or you feel tired or queasy. Last week I woke up with none of the regular symptoms... instead I had back ache and felt sick as if AF was on her way... Still a scary time even now! Fingers crossed you'll be fine xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks I'm feeling pretty anxious today :(


----------



## Clussy

Blue, I hate when those darn HPT's glare back at you negatively. I would test the morning of your actual test date to be sure. I wouldn't quite drop out yet. You could find yourself very surprised. :hugs:

Mummy, wow, you're tougher than I am. I needed constant reassurance that things were moving along, though as you pointed out, I also did over analyze every number that came through and even after the 2 scans I've had, I still find myself fearing that my lil bean's going to magically vanish or just throw in the towel on me. I just want to enjoy this but the paranoia is tough for me to overcome at times.

MrsJA, how ya feeling over there, Lady? Still same symptoms? Mine come and go. Today, the only thing that reminds me that I'm still preg is that my bb's are tender and swollen but I sometimes catch myself saying, 'eh, that could just be the progesterone' ((sigh)). I need to work on my current PMA and make it stick.

Summer and Tickled, glad to hear that you're both doing well and in good spirits! Any new symptoms over there? Tickled, so excited for you to hear the heartbeat! That's going to be such a lovely moment. 

AFM, I had some light spotting on Friday (after Thursday's ultrasound) that left me reeling with fear. I called the nurse immediately and she said that it's perfectly normal to have some spotting after the ultrasound as the cervix was possibly irritated and the blood flow down there is quite a lot at this point. PLUS, my DH expressed concern over the PIO shots so the Dr. switched me to the crinone inserts and I apparently inserted it w/brute force which also irritated my cervix (or Uterus opening?) so I quickly decided to go back on the PIO shots. I didn't want to risk seeing even another drop of blood because it's way too frightening at this point. I go in for my first prenatal appt. w/my OB today as I've graduated out of my RE's practice and have to get regular care started. Here goes nothing!

Hugs and love to all!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Ah I'm not tough, our clinic doesn't do it as standard and they advised me against it. Now all I have are the pee sticks so I plan to test every other day for a while and then hopefully stop. I don't want to over analyse them either! I am having a hard day today getting that PMA going as I don't know of any progression and could do with some reassurance but don't want to complain, I am fortunate to be in this position and am sooo grateful. 

Eek can understand you freaking at seeing the spotting! How stressful! glad you're ok :hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girlies,

Blue, still thinking of you and sending lots of love:hugs: I really hope that you get a happy surprise at the end of this honey.

Clussy, I can imagine the spotting must have freaked you out, you poor thing! :dohh: Even though we all know that spotting can be quite harmless, you still don't want to see it, do you? I hope everything has quietened down for you and that the OB appointment went well :hugs:

PS - re my symptoms, they are in overdrive! My old friend nausea has shown up, just in the last few days. No vomiting yet, but I can no longer face dinner AT ALL, which is so unlike me. There are also some foods I used to love which I can't stand the thought of! The boobs are crazy, stuffy nose continues, and I now have the odd bit of dizziness to boot. But of course I am unbelievably grateful for it all.

Summer, it's good to see you hon, and I'm glad that things are progressing nicely for you! Have you had any morning sickness along the way?

Mummy, hope you're hanging in there! No more peeing on sticks lady - you are pregnant! LOL!

Tickled, 16 weeks already - wow!! Hope your appointment went well and you got to hear the little one's heartbeat!

Sending lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thank goodness it was just a scare, Clussy. And congrats on graduating to your OB! Still waiting for that ticker :thumbup:

Mrs JA....I LOVE hearing about symptoms going in overdrive. Soo very happy for you. And happy 6 weeks :hugs:. Oh, not pregnancy related, but I saw on the news a clip from the Australia's Next Top Model finale.....OMG!!!!! That was such a CRAZY mistake to make!!!!

Tickled, Summer and Mummy....sending you loads of hugs!

Blue....still praying for a miracle come Friday.

Back at the hospital tomorrow....for my DH's SA, etc. Can't wait.


----------



## Clussy

Ok, ticker in place. I gotta be honest, I was afraid that putting up a ticker or even saying out loud that I'm pregnancy was jinxing something but I've seen the heartbeat twice now so I have to have faith that this lil blueberry ain't going anywhere. :happydance: I had my first OB appointment yesterday where they drew a ton of blood, did a papsmear and an ultrasound and saw the heartbeat again. the lil bean's measuring perfectly at 7 weeks so we're good.

MrsJA, ack, sorry to hear about the nausea but isn't it nice to have regular reminders that you really are pregnant? Sometimes I almost wish for m/s so that I could have more reminders myself. :wacko:

Isi, good luck at the clinic tomorrow w/your DH's SA!

Blue, thinking of you.

Mummy, any fun new symptoms?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

loving the ticker!!

I did a clearblue digital last night for some reassurance and got 3+ weeks! it says on the packet you get that when you're 5 weeks and I'm 5 weeks today :happydance: that was reassuring as last weds I was 1-2 weeks.

This morning my boobs are still not as sore, heart burn has faded but I have a lump in my throat which is like the heart burn I think. I googled it and some ladies say the lump is heartburn. Feels weird having a lump in my throat like I've swallowed a big pill and it's got stuck!

I love the signs though, keep them coming!! 3 weeks until my first scan! will be stir crazy by then! I will be 8 weeks! not sure why clinic leaves it so long?!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi All,

Tickled , how did you get on with the midwife today? Any luck with the heartbeat?

Clussy, sorry to hear about your scare, I had something very similar, it&#8217;s terrifying isn&#8217;t it. 
But, fantastic news about your OB appointment and that is such great news that the size is bang on, what a relief that must be.
Loving your blueberry ticker, I&#8217;m a prune now which I&#8217;m not too impressed with!

No real new symptoms, although my boobs are just getting ridiculous, it&#8217;s definitely time to get some new underwear!!

Mrs JA, sorry to hear about the nausea, that sucks, I went off lots of my favourite foods for a while which was tough. I definitely haven&#8217;t suffered badly with morning sickness, just waves of nausea here and there and like I say going off certain foods, and them all of a sudden making me queasy.

Isi, best of luck for tomorrow, well that should be sent to your DH really!
Can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s only 2 days til you start down regging!!

Mummy, wow that is awesome news! How reassuring! I have to confess that I did a test every day (sometimes like 3 a day) up until my 7 week scan! It nearly bankrupted me but I figured the peace of mind was worth it! And after so so sooo many BFN&#8217;s the novelty of a BFP just wouldn&#8217;t wear off!

Blue, thinking of you, hope you're ok xxxx


----------



## Clussy

Summer, what a gorgeous wedding pic! Glad to hear that someone else on here isn't having real morning sickness either. It makes me feel like I'm missing something since most women do have m/s. I've only had very faint nausea but nothing that made me feel like I was really going to have to be around a toilet anytime soon.

Mummy, fantastic about the 3+ on the preg test yesterday! Yeah, the symptoms come and go. I feel most symptoms first thing in the morning. My BB's are sooooo tender that the shower actually hurt them this morning. Hope your heartburn isn't a constant through out this pregnancy. can't wait till your scan! :happydance:

ok, off to yawn the rest of my afternoon away and head on home. hugs and love to all! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Morning girls,

Mummy, great news about your latest digi result! PS - I've had that lump in the throat thing from time to time too, not very pleasant!

Clussy, yayyyy for your ticker - and your little blueberry!:happydance:

Isi, good luck at the hospital today with your DH. Re the Australia's Next Top Model thing - I know!!! How embarrassing hey?? The press over here have been having a field day about it - LOL! 

Summer, I'm loving the wedding pic - you look beautiful!! LOL, re the prune comment - I always think that when I look at the fruit tickers and somebody is up to the prune stage! ha ha....:haha: I hear you on the bra thing too - I think I've gone up at least a cup size. I might have to hit the shops this weekend....

Blue, still thinking of you lady. 

xxxx


----------



## Blue12

Girls - how many dpo OR dpt were you when you had your betas done?


----------



## MrsJA

Hey Blue - it was 14 days past transfer for me.. I guess that made it 17 DPO or thereabouts.

xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

my clinic said if they were to do one it had to be 14 days past transfer so 17dpo

How are you blue?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hello darling friends.

Just back from the hospital....DH is perfect with a count of about 60 million....great motility too.....so I guess the villian remains me...lol! I also have my drugs now :happydance:, and was given a class about how to administer the shots. Turns out....not half as bad as I thought. So....we're good and ready to get this party started come Saturday :happydance:

Blue....you are still very much in my prayers :hugs:

Mrs JA....sending you :hugs: as always.....and totally loving that sweet pea!

Clussy....love love LOVE that you have a ticker now. You won't believe that's one of the things I'm looking forward to the most :haha:. I already know the exact ones I'll choose :D

Summer....you look gorgeous in your avatar. Really gorgeous. Hope you and your bean are doing great.

Tickled....sending loads of :hugs:

Mummy....so glad you got the digi confirmation. I'm sure your scan will be :thumbup:


----------



## Clussy

Blue, I was 14 DPO and 9 DPT when I had my beta, which was rather low at 70.

Isi, glad you're all good to go there! You'll have your ticker in no time. :thumbup:

Much love to all! :hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Isi, yayyyy - that's great news! :happydance:I'm so excited that it's your turn to get started!

I'm glad the injection class went well too. I found them to be quite easy.. the needles are so fine, it doesn't hurt too much at all. The moodiness on the other hand.... (you might want to tell your DH to be on his best behaviour at all times for the next month or so, LOL!)

Hope everybody else is doing good. 

Blue must beta day today right? Thinking of you! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Blue12

Beta day is tomorrow - 14dp3dt or 17dpo. 

I did a hpt on 14dpo and it was negative which is how I know that it didn't work. 

Beta levels at 17 dpo should be about 220 - and that would mean on 15 dpo levels should be 110 and on 13 dpo levels should be 50 - which should show up on a hpt.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:hugs: blue, I am so sorry x


----------



## MrsJA

I'm sorry too honey. This IVF caper is so hard. Did you get the beta done anyway? 

I'm thinking of you. xx


----------



## Blue12

They said I had to do the beta - negative... shit situation to say the least. Dh and I went out to dinner tonight to "uncelebrate"


----------



## MrsJA

Totally shit situation Blue, I'm so, so sorry hon. How are you doing? xx


----------



## Blue12

I'm okay... but feeling a bit fearful that it may never work.


----------



## tickledpink

I'm so sorry, Blue I've just seen your post :( I was convinced you'd get a bfp... I know it's hard but please don't give up! It'll work! *big hugs*


----------



## Summer Breeze

Blue I'm so so sorry to read your post. It's early days but try not to give up hope.

We are all hear for you xx


----------



## MrsJA

So, what's the plan from here Blue? Have you got that far yet?

xxx


----------



## Blue12

Waiting for a follow up appt - will call tomorrow - hoping that we can get an appt this week. 

At first dh and I were devastated, lost and couldn't see ahead - we wanted to stop our ivf/icsi journey. 

Now dh wants to go next month - but I am thinking we should wait a month for a few reasons. We will see what the clinic says.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I am so so sorry, Blue :hugs:. I'm glad you guys will be giving it another go. Wishing you all the very best of luck hun.

Mrs JA, Clussy, Tickled, Summer and Mummy....hope you lovely ladies are all great.

Started my injections on Saturday. A little more painful than the simulation, but only mildly so. I'm wondering if it's too early for me to be a hormonal mess. Lost it at my DH yesterday, and I just know I overreacted! Ah well....the journey begins!!!


----------



## MrsJA

Blue, I'm glad you guys are gearing up for the next round. A month off probably wouldn't hurt, even just for your emotional well-being, but see how you go. If you decide to go again next month we will all be here cheering you on! :hugs:

Isi, so exciting that you have started injections! I was wondering if you were doing a month of BCP first but I guess you're not! What have they got you on? I hope it all goes well with today's shot and not too painful :thumbup:

PS - no, it's not at all odd to be blowing up at the DH during your injection phase, I was such a nightmare during mine! LOL!:haha:

Hope everybody else is doing good. I had my 6 week scan today and saw the baby's heartbeat so today is a good day for me :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

MrsJA said:


> Blue, I'm glad you guys are gearing up for the next round. A month off probably wouldn't hurt, even just for your emotional well-being, but see how you go. If you decide to go again next month we will all be here cheering you on! :hugs:
> 
> Isi, so exciting that you have started injections! I was wondering if you were doing a month of BCP first but I guess you're not! What have they got you on? I hope it all goes well with today's shot and not too painful :thumbup:
> 
> PS - no, it's not at all odd to be blowing up at the DH during your injection phase, I was such a nightmare during mine! LOL!:haha:
> 
> Hope everybody else is doing good. I had my 6 week scan today and saw the baby's heartbeat so today is a good day for me :)

Awww, that's so great about the heartbeat :hugs:. So very happy for you!!!

I'm Buserelin. And AMEN to today's shot being less painful!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Great news about seeing the heartbeat!

Isi - good luck with your injections :hugs:

Blue - I took 3 months out when it didn't work for me and I think it did me good. At first I was itching to start again but then I learnt how to be happy again and that felt great. of course it all gets dragged up again but it's worth it when it works. xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Blue, that's great that you're thinking forward again. I did 3 cycles back to back because I'm not allowed periods due to my endo so it made sense, on the one hand it was really really tough, emotionally, physically but also I found it easier to cope that way by keeping going. You'll probably get a better idea of where to go next after your follow up appointment, they'll give you all the options won't they. Thinking of you lots.
xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

MrsJA, i can't believe I missed your scan coming and going, I feel awful that I didn't wish you luck! But that is just wonderful news, you must be over the moon. Did you get a pic? I got one at 6 weeks but it just looked like a little white line!
xx


----------



## Clussy

Blue, sorry to hear about the neg beta test. I know you had been prepared but that's still a doozey to hear confirmation from the clinic. I'm glad to hear that your DH is on board with moving forward. The clinic won't move you faster than they think you should go so it's really more up to you. Best of luck to you.

Isi, it's not too early to be hormonal. :flower: Not to mention, this is a bit nerve wracking as well so you need to account for that affecting you on top of the injections. Stay strong Dear!

MrsJA, Congrats on seeing baby's heartbeat! That's so very exciting! How are you feeling? Any more symptoms?

AFM, everything's quiet on my front. Almost too quiet. Still no m/s, my bb's are no longer very sore but still swollen and my heartburn's not too bad either. It's almost scary to have no symptoms like this. I don't have another u/s until the end of the month but I don't know that I can keep on w/out knowing that all's well. I have this fear that the lil bean's stopped growing suddenly. :nope: I'd love to just kick back and enjoy w/out such fear. IF did quite a number on my nerves. I know there's not much I can do though except for kick back and trust that my body will take care of what it needs to.


----------



## MrsJA

Hey girls,

Clussy, I hope you're hanging in there today lady! I'm sure it must be unnerving with the lack of symptoms, but no symptoms are just as common as MS and all that stuff. I'm sure little bean is doing just great. Sending lots of love :hugs::hugs:

All good with me, just nauseated as hell! :dohh:


----------



## Clussy

MrsJA, Hi there dear lady! Good to hear mostly all's well there, aside from the nausea. Good news is that most likely, you'll only have a few more weeks of that and you should be fine.

I ended up asking my Dr's office to see me today because my complete lack of symptoms was freaking me out. All's well and lil gummy bear is measuring perfectly at 8 weeks, 1 day so I'm no longer going to complain of no symptoms. Mother Nature will take care of her job and I'll do what I can on my end w/out causing myself more undue stress. Day by day...

How's everyone else doing?

Much love and hugs to all! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Girls

Isi, hope the injections are getting easier, go easy on yourself, my moods were all over the place if I remember correctly!

Clussy what fantastic news! I don't blame you for going in to see your doc, I'm doing something similar today. That is wonderful news and the fact that the size is bang on is perfect!

MrsJA sorry to hear about the nausea, hopefully it will pass soon. What's next for you? Do you have another scan soon?

Mummy how are you doing? Are you coping with the wait?? Any symptoms?

Well I had a bit of a freak out yesterday, I still haven't had a date through for my 12 week scan and they've told me I might not be entitled to one because I had the scan at 7 weeks so I may have to wait til 20 weeks! NHS sucks!! So after getting myself in a right state yesterday and convincing myself that things had gone terribly wrong, we've decided to pay for a scan today, it seems so long since I last had a scan, I could really do with some reassurance, especially as we're going on holiday tomorrow.

Pink, hope you and baby are well??

Blue, thinking of you, hope you've managed to get a follow up meeting booked in
xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Summer. The shots have definitely gotten easier and I'm less emotional :). As for your scan, I can imagine how annoying that must have been. At least you get to have one anyways, NHS or not. Can't wait to see the pictures.

Mrs JA....sorry about the nausea babes. But glad everything else is going well :hugs:

Clussy, that's so awesome that the baby is as perfect as can be. And you are sooo lucky to still be symptomless. Just might mean you're having a girl, if the old wives' tale is to be believed :winkwink:

Tickled and Mummy....hope you're doing great!

Blue, have you decided yet? Wishing you all the very best of luck hun!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Clussy - glad your scan went well. I'm having very little symptoms and last night I freaked. My boobs are usually sore in the evenings and they suddenly weren't and then i got quite bad cramps. I was really worried so went to bed early. They've died down now. I've brought my scan forward to next thursday so 8 more days until I might be able to see our little speck! 

Summer - can't believe the NHS! what is that about?! They best be giving me a scan if I get that far otherwise I'll flip! did you have your treatment privately or through NHS?

Does anyone else have cramps on and off? I do but yest they were bit more obvious and it scared me! lol


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies!

Isi, I'm glad the injections are going OK! When will you have your first scan?

Clussy, so great to hear your lil gummi bear is doing well and measuring as he/she should! I don't blame you for going in there and insisting on the scan - I think we are all a bit paranoid after all this LTTTC business...

Summer, still on the subject of scans - I hope yours went well today! The NHS is such a pain isn't it?! Check in with us if you have time before you head off on your trip!

Mummy, re the cramps - yes, I still get these every couple of days. In my 5th and 6th weeks in particular I had heaps and some quite strong ones; painful enough to make you want to hold your breath a bit! But everything seems to be fine, so I think it's pretty normal.

Lots of love to everyone else xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

That's good to know re the cramps. Yesterday I was sooooooo tired I didn't know what to do with myself. This morn I poas and got a nice line. Then I got up to the loo again later and started gagging! managed to do deep breathing and stop but I was so pleased I gagged! I hope it's a good sign! 1 week till my scan! fingers crossed we get there and all will be OK 

Lots of love girlies xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Isi, so glad to hear you're coping a little better with the injections. When's the next step for you?
Mummy, I know it's terrible isn't it!! I was NHS for my treatment, damn cut backs!!
I had cramps for a while, I think they eased off after about 6 weeks but I still get the odd twinge.

Thanks MrsJA, how are you getting on??

Well i am elated to say that my scan went amaaaazingly well!!!! We saw the baby and it was moving about, I don't know why this shocked me so much but up til now we've just seen this blob, but this time it was a proper little baby flipping about! Such a wonderful wonderful experience!! And apparently everything is perfect, the right size, good heartbeat etc. After feeling like it was all a bit surreal, I can honestly say it feels "real" now.
Hope you're all well and have some nice things panned for the weekend. We're heading over to Dublin tonight for my DH's birthday, I'll be gone til Tuesday but I look forward to catching up with all your news then xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

great news summer! enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Mrs JA. I'm supposed to call as soon as I get my period, so they'll book me for a scan then. Can't wait :thumbup:

Summer....that is sooooo wonderful about the baby :hugs:. It must have been just awesome to see your little one. So glad things are going well!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Just went to the loo and found bright red blood and lots of it :cry: :cry:

I knew those cramps were bad. Phoned clinic and they said could be placenta or something but try not to worry and see them tomorrow at 10am.

Can't believe it, I pray it's a miracle and I'll keep this baby but it's not looking good.

I'm a wreck :(


----------



## Clussy

Mummy, you're so very in my thoughts right now. Bleeding is always terrifying in pregnancy. I know it certainly had me on pins and needles. It could be a subchronic hematoma (which I've heard various preggy ladies go through, albeit still terrifying but usually doesn't affect the baby), which can be treated.

Good luck and looking forward to hearing that all's well tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

It was such a shock I had just started to believe I was truly pregnant.

I poas this morn and got a dark positive. I threw up, I have veins on my boobs, sore boobs it was such a shock :nope:

I really hope you're right clussy otherwise I'm gona have a nervous breakdown :(


----------



## Clussy

I completely understand your nervousness, Mummy. Till your scan time, just have yourself a cozy tea and try either a meditation or try to read yourself to sleep early tonight. Hold tight till you get a real answer to replace your own worst case scenario guess.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:cry: I'll try thanks clussy :(


----------



## tickledpink

Mummy!! Sending you big hugs! I hope everything will be ok for you tomorrow. When I started bleeding they said it could be a 'plug' (still no idea what that is) and try not to worry. It's a horrible thing to think of but maybe it's like my situation and one of the embies didn't take?? You might still have a healthy one xxx


----------



## MrsJA

Mummy, I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding - it must be really scary for you hun.

I'm thinking of you and hoping you get good news tomorrow.

If this helps any...my friend Bec had a subchrionic bleed at 6 weeks with lots of blood and lots of cramping and went on to have a very successful pregnancy.

Massive hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks girls. update from me, just got back from the clinic all is fine - phew.

Scan showed a fairly big bleed but it's not interferring with the....babies! There's 2! :) both have heartbeats :happydance: early days but fingers crossed.

The bleed is big but I have stopped bleeding, it could be the placenta forming they're not sure.

Just praying all will stay the same x


----------



## tickledpink

That's brilliant news, Mummy!!!!! Twins!!!!!! :happydance: Are you going to take a few days rest???


----------



## MummyIwanabe

i've got to rest for a week, the bleed is pretty big internally which is quite scary but I'm hoping my body is going to mend it lol I'm relieved to say the least but it's such early days I just want to be weeks along now lol


----------



## MrsJA

OMG, Mummy!!!!!!!!!

I am so, SO glad you got good news honey - and even more so that you have good news x 2!!!:happydance::happydance:

Can't stop smiling about this :)

Hope you take it nice and easy the next few days lady!

lots of love xxxx


----------



## Clussy

Mummy, that's wonderful news! I was thinking about you lots yesterday and the panic that you must have been feeling. This is such a blessing. 2 lil beans growing strong! Honey, congratulations! That's the best news you could have gotten (in my opinion :haha:)! Enjoy your rest and love on your tummy. Hugs and comforting vibes to you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

thank you girlies, I am so relieved but still on edge and tender. I am so grateful to be in this position, I just hope it all stays the same.

Fingers crossed, thanks for all your thoughts. It has been crazy emotional xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG, Mummy!!! I'm so so glad and relieved to hear your news. TWINS!!! That's awesome!! You must be thrilled!!! Congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I've updated my ticker - before I was so scared of jinxing it but I still bled and I think sod it embrace it, so here I am praying my twinnies will make it.


----------



## Clussy

Aww, your ticker is making me smile. Again, so very relieved for you.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

It's weird as consultant said I was 5 weeks 6 days with dates as I did a transfer on 11th sept (sat) so tomorrow is 6 weeks but the ivf calculator online says I'm 6 weeks 2 days as they count it from egg collection which was a weds (8th sept)

what does everyone else think? xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. It's been quite quiet around here.

Mummy....how's the news of the twins sinking in? Bet you're still over the moon. Your ticker is toooo cute!!

Mrs JA....hope you're not feeling as nauseated anymore. Sending you loads of :hugs:

Clussy....how are you and the little one? Hope everything's perrfect as can be.

You know, given the nausea and/or lack of, going by the old wives' tale, you could be on team :blue:, Mrs JA, while you, Clussy, might be on team :pink: :winkwink:

Summer and Tickled....hope you are also doing great and your babies are doing awesome.

Blue....good luck this cycle hun :hugs:

Okay ladies....I have a question....and it's freaking me out. Last night, my period landed exactly when it was expected! Thing is, I'd heard that DR can in fact delay your period :wacko:. Making me worried why my period showed up on time! Last night was my 10th DR shot. Did any of you ladies have your period show exactly when it was supposed to?


----------



## cazd

OMG girls !!!!!

Look at you guys... all wonderfully pregalicious! :cloud9: Congratulations :happydance:

and congrats Mummy... TWINS... its so exciting... and they're clinging on in there... I agree... sod it... enjoy it... you're a mum of 2 now!

As for the dates... none of my medics agree on the dates.. I've had about 4 different EDD dates. Some insist on working back from your last AF. some go on egg collection, some on transfer. I tried to tell them at the start but now I just let them put down whatever they like.
After the 15 week scan they adjust your EDD anyway - based on the larger twin.

Well I just dropped in to see how you're all doing. IVF is just FAB isn't it!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hey isi - my AF came smack bang on time so don't worry it's a good thing :)

Thanks Cazd! I hope I'm lucky like you and they keep growing but who knows will have to wait and see. I've been having awful m/s dry gagging all day and night it's not nice. Not complaining though, i'm so grateful to be in this position but it is knackering gagging all the time!

Got another scan on thurs to see what the bleed up there is doing. I hope it's starting to heal, fingers crossed.


----------



## tickledpink

Great to see you back here here, Caz! Saw your bump the other day and you're huge but look great!!!!

Hope the scan goes smoothly Mummy. As long as you're not overdoing it, I don't see why it shouldn't heal :)

AFM... no more MS but feeling mega tired and back to the wonderful loo trips every half hour *sigh* 

Hope you're all keeping well!!!!


----------



## Clussy

Isi, I think my period showed up a day or so later than expected but I distinctly remember them telling me that they couldn't really care less when it came about since they put me on the protocol already and they'd start my baseline scan at the scheduled date regardless. So, I wouldn't worry at all.

cazd, good to see you peek back in here! So happy to see your pregnancy's coming along healthy and happy!

Mummy, lucky you to get another scan. I'd sell a kidney right about now to get a scan this week. I keep wondering what's going on in my body and hate the waiting but just need to get used to it. 

tickled, glad to hear your m/s is gone. that's *something* right? Yeah, the bathroom trips are just a given for me. My DH keeps asking me in the middle of the night if I'm ok as I'm getting up to go tinkle again and I irritably respond "yes, I'm just peeing.... again. the usual". :haha:

MrsJA, how you feeling over there? Hugs to you! :hugs:

Blue, have you had your WTF appointment with your RE to review your next protocol and any changes they may want to make? Any idea when you'll be ready to move forward with the next cycle?

Summer, you're just a couple week away from wrapping up your first trimester! How exciting and what a relief!

Hope all are well! 

:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I wish I didn't have to go cos of the bleed up there but fingers crossed I get to see my beans doing ok.

I hope the ms all day means things are good otherwise it'll be for nothing!


----------



## Blue12

My follow up appt is Oct 21st. 

I have already had my baseline scan - and I got the go ahead to start again.

DR begins Oct 25 - cd21
Stims start approx ~ nov5/7
EC approx Nov 18/20


Still putting together my list of questions - but I think I will likely have a very similar protocol.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Wow that's great you can get started again soon. I have my fingers crossed for you blue xx


----------



## cazd

MummyIwanabe said:


> I've been having awful m/s dry gagging all day and night it's not nice. Not complaining though, i'm so grateful to be in this position but it is knackering gagging all the time!

I had the same thing for a short while... gagging and dry-heaving. I was only actually sick once. but OMG - I couldn't brush my teeth properly without wretching all the way through it. And I couldn't bear to go to supermarkets 'cos the smell of the dairy aisle had me worried I'd throw up there and then! 

Pink... I've learned to ignore my bladder - I read somewhere to only go when your bladders full or it shrinks?. Such a weird sensation though - needing the loo but nothing much coming out.... So I just ignore it now till I definitely have to go - and I'm only getting up once a night. but my man does the same... asks me if I'm OK...

Clussy - waiting for scans is such a killer. I had loads at the start through the clinic and now I'm back to NHS - this past 5 weeks has been LOOOONG. I'm most proud I resisted the urge to get a private one done :smug:
But... I've got my 20 week scan tomorrow... and hopefully we'll be finding out the sexes. I'm so glad I've got a doppler though - totally puts my mind at rest. 

How's Blue doing? xxx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi ladies!

Isi, I wouldn't worry about when AF has shown. It's great that she's here! Now you can get cracking on the next bit!:happydance:

Cazd, OMG - I didn't know you were having twins! Congratulations!! It's great to see you here and 19 weeks already!!

Blue, so happy you are gearing up to start again. We will be here cheering you on honey:hugs:

Mummy, looking forward to hearing how your scan goes on Thursday. I bet the beans are doing just great :)

Clussy, I hear you on the peeing, it's the worst! Between that and the morning sickness...these things were definitely not in the brochure hey? ha ha...

Tickled, glad to hear you are keeping well honey and that the MS has abated. I'm not there yet, but I really wish I was! It's annoying feeling hungry and yet queasy at the same time. Makes eating a total chore!

Sending lots of love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I have just started bleeding red blood again. I know they said to expect it but a week down the line I thought it was ok. Got scan tomorrow. I am worried.


----------



## Clussy

I'm frustrated for you. I know you have an explanation for possible bleeding at this point but that's not enough to make anyone completely comfortable about bleeding. Hold tight and try to stay off your feet as much as possible.


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Everyone
Back from hols and just catching up with everyone's news. 
Crikey Mummy, what a scare you've had, hope everything goes ok today. Huge congratulations on the twins!

Isi, hope all is going well, what stage are you at now that AF has arrived??

Blue, fantastic news you're on the move again so quickly, looking forward t following & supporting you on your journey.

Clussy, hope all is well with you, peeing is driving me insane! I heat it gets easier briefly after your 12th week as your womb moves but I'm still waiting!

Tickled, hope all is well, cant believe how the weeks are flying by for you! But strangely they drag for me, how can that be??!!

MrsJA sorry to hear about the MS, hopefully not much longer now til things settle down.

Cazd, glad to hear all is going well for you. 

AFM, just had my 12 week scan - on the NHS, they came through in the end! I nearly had a heart attack at first, when they first zoomed in on the baby it was completely motionless, I of course thought the worst but then all of a sudden it started flipping about!! Oh the relief!!
And most excitingly, my EDD has been brought forward, I am now due the day before my birthday!!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Summer. My next scan is scheduled for Tuesday morning....and I suspect I culd start stimming the same day. Aww, so lovely you had the scan....and even more so about a nearer due date. You must be soooo excited :flower:

Mummy....I was so worried about you but am so relieved to read on another thread that all is well with the babies :hugs:

Mrs JA, Clussy and Tickled....how are our pregnant Mamas doing? :hugs:

Hi Caz.....soooooo excited for today :yipee:

Good luck this cycle, Blue!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi girls, 

Scan went ok, bleed has halved. It was 30mm now 14mm which is gd. Last week they didn't tell me but I had 50% chance of miscarriage. Now they reckon 1 out of 20 but I not out of woods yet. Only time will tell. Saw 2 heart beats and they're measuring on track at mo. 

Thanks for your support girlies fingers crossed.

Has anyone told their close friends yet? 

Summer - glad scan went well!

Isi - gd luck with scan :)


----------



## Clussy

Summer, wonderful to hear that you had your 12 week scan and that all was well! that truly lifted my lil heart to read this morning. :thumbup:

Mummy, thrilled to hear that the lil ones are doing fine and you got to see that all is getting better. Still feel for you that you have to go through this. It's so very tough on the nerves. Keep holding tight and sending your lil nuggets your love and faith. :kiss:

I told my closest friends only and that's because they knew I was going through IVF. It's so hard to hide when you hang out a lot and suddenly the group bartender (me) is not drinking and cutting out caffiene and such. They've all been very supportive and I've warned them not to get all giddy and excitable on me yet as we're so not out of the woods and I'll be able to be more fun in the celebrating once I get through this first trimester. Everyone's been amazing. I blog about it (though only the close friends have access to this blog and I never mention my actual name on the blog in case anyone stumbles upon it) and say in there to not repeat what I'm sharing out loud.  

Isi, so glad you're starting your stims next week. ((SQUEE!!!)) Am looking forward to following along with you on your IVF journey and support you along the way. You're such a sweet and positive one and I'm sending you loads of positive vibes and willing this cycle to be a successful one for you. :hugs:

Nothing too new on my end. Though I have developed a lower back pain which has been a bit brutal at nights. My hubby suggested sleeping w/a pillow between my legs and laying on my side and that did wonders for me last night! All his reading up on pregnancy and solutions is suiting me like a charm. It's such a joy to have that support and empathy from him and I know I'm lucky to have it. On that note, have any of you ladies who are further along, invested in one of those pregnancy body pillows? They're supposed to really be helpful for more comfortable sleeping positions. thoughts? is it worth it?

Eep, that was a long post. Sorry on your eyes Ladies! :wacko:

Hugs and love to all! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Here you are!! I got lost when they moved us to the new AC section because I had the LTTTC page bookmarked!!

Mummy, what a rollercoaster you have had - I hope your latest bleed is the last of it for you. You deserve a nice restful pregnancy after all of this! I'm so glad the twins are doing well though :)

Isi, you are getting so close now - nearly up to the stim phase! I can't wait to hear how it all goes for you honey. I'm sending you all my positive vibes and I hope some of the good luck on this thread rubs off on you! :flower:

Clussy, your DH sounds like an angel! Sorry about the back pain though, that must be really unpleasant. I love the sound of those pregnancy pillows, I have seen them online and I am getting one for sure! We have told our family and close friends about the pregnancy too. A lot of the people close to us know about the IVF thing anyway, so we wanted to share this. That part has been really nice...

Summer, how awesome you got to see the little one flipping around! I can't wait for my 12 weks scan, I'm so excited about seeing the baby and having it look like a little person!

All's great with me. Still nauseated but I'm kinda getting used to it now and it doesn't bother me so much. My biggest issue at the moment is work stress and trying to keep that under control. I wish I could be doing a more chilled out job now that I'm pregnant!

Still, as long as littel bean is well there is not too much wrong with the world :)

Sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## cazd

Mummy... I know it won't help much but it turns out I Mustve bled quite a bit earlier on... Loads of debris floating around both babies. But they're still alive & kicking.
Hang in there!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks for letting me know caz. The bleed has gone from 30mm to 14mm so fingers crossed it will keep reducing. Had to work today on my feet all day doing a hard job was nervous to say the least but I've just been releasing dark brown today. Yesterday I bled a bit more red. Think it gona be a rocky ride. Gota work again tomo but it a shorter day so I'm relieved about that. I've been much better with my ms which is great but secretly I worry. It's weird it's suddenly died right down. Maybe my body is getting used to it. Got a real sense of smell tho and I still gag at perfume and certain smells!!!

Hope you lovely ladies are ok xxx


----------



## tickledpink

I thought I had gone mad, not being able to find this thread and they've gone and moved it!!!!! Just a quick message from me as it's just gone 1am and I've not long been home from work... 

I'm so relieved to hear that the bleed is healing Mummy! Have you got another check up soon?

Summer!!! Did you manage to get a pic of your twelve week scan?

Hope all goes well tomorrow, Isi so you can start stimms!!

How are you doing, Clussy and MrsJA?

Great to see you here, Caz!

I'm doing just fine! Got an appointment with my consultant at the hospital (who is actually from the private clinic where we did IVF) next Wednesday and then our 20 week scan on Thursday. We can't wait to see how big bubs has got! Had some serious movement last week and lots of fluttering and 'muscle twitching' but now just the odd flutter. DH is dying to feel them move but I've been told that could be another 3 or 4 weeks away. I think the morning sickness has finally cleared up but every now and then i get back cramps as if AF is due and I can't help getting a little worried. The only complaint I have for now is needing to pee every hour... or less. GRRR! I'm getting up two or three times a night for a damn pee which leaves me feeling tired and groggy. Oh well, time for sleep now. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out, my brain is starting to shut down.

Dee
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I have another scan in 2 weeks. 

Glad you're doing well dee :) you going to find out sex?

Yesterday my morning sickness came back big time I vomitted twice and felt sick all day and night. Bleeding comes and goes yesterday I had tummy ache and cramps it was un nerving.

Isi - how'd you doing?

Clussy and mrsja - how u feeling? Xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies!!!

You and the babies are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm sure you'll be fine. When is your next scan?

Tickled....wow, almost 20 weeks already!!! So happy for you. Feeling the baby must be so so so awesome!!!!

Mrs JA....sorry you're still feeling nauseated hun :hugs:. But I'm so glad things are moving along so very well. You're always in my prayers :hugs:

Clussy....sorry about the discomfort. I've heard loads of good stuff about those body pillows. Blowing you lots of :kiss:

Summer and Caz.....hope you're doing great!

I had my follow up scan this morning, and I've responded well to the DR. My womb lining is sufficiently thin and I will be starting stimms tomorrow :happydance:. I will be on 2amps of Menogon. Not looking forward to all that mixing though :dohh:. I'm also wondering if I will be able to make it to my high school reunion. Its happening about a day or two before I reckon EC will happen. Do you think I might be too bloated and uncomfortable to attend :shrug:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Isi, how did the scan go today? All set to start stimming??

Mummy, great news about your scan, I do hope things calm down for you and the babies now

Clussy, sorry to hear about the back pain, your DH sounds adorable though!
I haven&#8217;t got one of those pillows yet but I&#8217;m definitely going to get one, maybe it will be on my Christmas List if I can hold out that long!

Crikey MrsJA, seems like you&#8217;ve been suffering with nausea for ages now, still you&#8217;re approaching that 2nd trimester fast where hopefully things will settle down.

Hey Dee, what an exciting week you have next week!! Can&#8217;t believe you&#8217;re approaching 20 weeks already! How&#8217;s the bump? Must be so magical feeling the baby moving!
Yes got some pics from my 12 week scan, although they&#8217;re a bit rubbish, I&#8217;ve put the best one believe it or not up as my picture but it&#8217;s very blurry!
We&#8217;re thinking of paying for a sexing scan in a few weeks so that we can hopefully get a better pic!
xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Whoops, sorry Isi, just seen your last post!
So glad your scan went so well and you're starting stimming tomorrow, yippppeee!!!

Yes the mixing does take some getting used to, I left it to my DH who dealt with it a lot better than me!!

I think it depends on each person bit I had a girlie night out 2 days before my EC and a full blown dance audition the night before! I felt fine, a little bloated but fine. xx


----------



## tickledpink

We've decided not to find out the sex of LO, Mummy. At the start I was dying to know but now I think it will just be a great surprise and something else to look forward to :D Have they told you to expect more bleeding? I know they told me to expect it, and that I would pass old blood. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. Keeping everything crossed that things will be all clear at your next scan. :)

Great news on stimms, Isi!!!! I guess that means you'll be PUPO soon!!!! I don't think I felt all that bloated or uncomfortable on stimms but then I injected in my leg and not my tummy so maybe it's differentt. Yes, it's an amazing feeling to feel the baby move. DH is dying to feel the move...

Sorry Summer, I can't see any avatars at the moment. DH installed some 'updates' on my laptop last night and now I can't see any pics... We still can't believe we're coming up to 20 weeks! At one point we were counting the days to twelve weeks now the time is flying! The bump is very obvious now, where as before I just looked as if I'd eaten all the pies lol. And I'm already starting to get annoyed with people who think they can touch 'the bump'. One day I'm going to be rude...

Well, time for a nap but glad to hear everyone's keeping well :D 

Dee
xx


----------



## Clussy

Hi Ladies! Gah, them moving this thread threw us all for a loop.

Mummy, glad to hear you'll get another scan in a couple of weeks. I envy your m/s. I know that's nuts to say but at least you know that you're hormones are flowing in full effect and you can feel it.

Isi, you're the sweetest! Your loads of flying :kiss: came through when I most needed them. You truly are just a ray of sunshine, Doll! Glad you're starting stims now! Weee! You should be fine to go to your reunion unless your overstimulate but you'll know as you get closer. The bloat is uncomfortable but not debilitating. You just won't be wearing a slinky little number. :haha:

MrsJA, hope your work stress settles down. Though, work does help me keep my mind off of focusing too much on my pregnancy when it's cranking. Just as long as it doesn't crank too much because then my anxiety kicks in. What kind of work do you do? Do you get to keep seated and rest your feet or are you up and about a good bit?

Dee, 20 week scan! How very exciting! That's going to be such a joy to see the growth! Glad to hear your m/s has cleared up. Once you get to the stage where you're showing/growing, m/s is just a nuisance as opposed to a confirmation. :dohh:

Summer, awww, your pic is adorable! It is a bit blurry but you can see the lil baby! ((squeal)) that's so very sweet and made me smile.

AFM, I called the Dr's office to tell them that I'm feeling nothing (in regards to symptoms) at this time but some severe lower back pain. I wanted to tell them that it's gotten so bad that when I sneeze, it really hurts my lower back. I'd read somewhere online that it could be a UTI. Anywho, I called and spoke w/a nurse and told her I didn't know if it was enough of a concern or not but I didn't want to guess at it so she said they'd bring me in for a urine culture test and to check the heartbeat just in case since I was concerned. My appointment is in an hour and a half.

I have to be honest here, I'm a little scared. I just hope there's a heartbeat. If there is, I will so ridiculously elated. I'm glad they're getting me in. I'm sure they get this a lot w/pregnant women. I mean, on these forums, I see women second guessing every little symptom or lack thereof so it helps me feel a bit more 'normal'. I just want to know that all's well. Are any of you feeling this nutty or have felt this nutty about fear of a missed miscarriage?


----------



## Clussy

Just a quick update. Got back from the Dr's office. It was the most amazing appointment yet! The doctor gave me a regular ultrasound initially and we saw the heartbeat but couldn't see the baby as clearly so she then gave me an internal ultrasound and it was just awesome! I got to see the lil one wave it's arms and legs around as the ultrasound wand moved around to investigate. I just lost it and crumbled into a pile of tears right there and then. I didn't expect to be so emotional about seeing my lil one again but with all my fear that I'd possibly had a missed miscarriage, it was a flood of relief. Now I need to just relax and try to enjoy.

Much love and hugs to all!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Great news clussy!

I am worried I felt my cervix (I know I shouldn't have) but it was soft and open. That's bad right?! It should be closed? :( is it the crinone gel?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww Clussy, I am sooo glad things turned out well with the scan :hugs:. I can imagine I will be a blubbering mess when I get to see my own little one(s). So happy for you. Oh, and I will take your advice about skipping the slinky number for our reunion :winkwink:

Where are you, Mrs JA? :flower:

Thanks Summer. I pray everything goes well with the mixing today. And the picture of your baby is adorable, even if it's not 100% clear. And YAY for the sexing scan. Are you thinking :blue: or :pink: :)

Tickled, I really don't know why people love to touch bumps!! But I'm sure you're just loving that bump :flower:. And OMG, your shots were on your leg :wacko:. I think I'm waaay too chicken for that. I administer mine on my stomach (my DH is a sissy when it comes to needles, so he's no help there :haha:).

Mummy, praying all is well with you and your little ones.

Sooooooooooo excited about starting my stimms tonight. WHOOP WHOOP!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good luck with your stims tnite isi!


----------



## cazd

oh Clussy - what a relief! I can just imagine how you must've felt - its incredible isn't it.

My heart'll be in my mouth next scan... in 2 weeks time... we'll find out if my girls brain is OK or if the fluids got worse. If it has I'm gonna have one very delicate little special needs girl :hissy:

Hey... I've got problems with my hips / back too... I've got crutches and a support belt - get your Dr to refer you to a physio if it slows you down.
I tried to find a body pillow but managed to get hold of a v-shaped pillow. 
I find that works really well to prop me up and reduce the heartburn - and I have a normal pillow that I put between my knees and that works just fine.
ALthough the body pillows get rave reviews - they also put a barrier between you and OH and I think I'd miss my night-time snuggles too much!


----------



## Clussy

Mummy, how you doing over there? I can't answer your cervix question as I have no idea how it'd feel if something was not quite right. Has the bleeding let up some?

MrsJA, how you doing under there? 

Isi, how are the stims coming along so far?

Tickled, we're also not sure if we're going to find out the gender. We're leaning towards it being a surprise. I feel like it'd really add more of the beautiful unknown to the magic moment of birth. 

AFM, since my scan on Tuesday, I've been over the moon happy. I just feel completely relieved and overjoyed that there's an adorably antsy little person growing inside me. At this point, I feel good about making it past the hurdle of the first 10 weeks and just 3ish more weeks till I'm free of the scary first trimester but I have a very good feeling about all being well.

Hope all are well! :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm not too bad thanks clussy, just woke from a power nap. Been struggling with ms all week and proper vommitting today so I'm exhausted. all food tastes gross and I feel so unsettled. It'll all be worth it if everything goes to plan, fingers crossed it will do. Still don't have another scan date yet but should be in 2 weeks maybe.

Isi - how did you injection g?

Clussy - glad you're feeling so happy, that must be a lovely feeling :) It's sad we have to wish the first trimester away but we are all on egg shells so it's good to get past it. Esp the ms as well! :sick:

keep in touch on here girlies xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Caz, you will have a beautiful healthy daughter!!! I just have a good feeling that the fluid would have drained by the time of your next scan. Praying for you :hugs:

Clussy, soo wonderful to read that you're settling into the pregnancy now. So so very happy for you! You definitely have more will power than I do by not checking the sex. I definitely wouldn't be able to hold out for 40 weeks :haha:

Mummy....so sorry you're feeling poorly....but I guess that's an indication the babies are doing great! Looking forward to your next scan.

My first stimm injection yesterday was.....okay I guess. I didn't have any issues mixing the drugs....but having 2 injections in one night....not my idea of fun :wacko:. Good thing is that I'm now on a lower dose of the DR drug, so that's a good thing. I hope the stimm days go faster than the DR days for sure!

Mrs JA, Tickled, Summer, Blue....sending everyone lots of love!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

cazd- hope your daughter will be ok, hopefully the fluid will be gone by time you go back :hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Hey lovely girls,

Cazd, I hope the fluid eases up and that your little girl is healthy and well. I will be keeping everything crossed and looking out for your update, honey :hugs:

Isi, so glad you've started on the stims, yayyyy! You are on the way now... I'm sure we will be reading about your BFP next month sometime!:flower:

Clussy, hurrah for your scan and for starting to feel better and more relaxed about your pregnancy! I am much the same really - I am stressing a lot less now that I've made it up to this point - and I'm really looking forward to my first obstetrician appointment next week!:happydance:

Mummy, I hear you on the MS. I'm not vomiting much, so it sounds like you've got a worse deal than me, but I feel queasy ALL the time, and can't think of anything I want to eat. Except for rubbish like 2 minute noodles! I always thought I'd be feeding my baby vegetables and whole grains and low fat protein, but it couldn't be further from the truth! I hope you feel better soon honey.

Tickled, Summer and Blue - hope you guys are good!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Hope you all had a great weekend.

Just thought to update you on my progress so far. I just got back from my scan. 16 follies so far.....8 on each side. Largest is about 10mm at the moment. I'm to continue on the same dosage (2 amps of Menogon and 0.2ml of Buserelin)....and I have a follow-up scan on Wednesday. I'm quite happy with that. Praying I don't have stimm for much longer.

Sending lots of hugs to our preggo mammies....Mrs JA, Clussy, Tickled, Summer, Mummy, Caz......and blowing lots of :dust: your way, Blue! Hopefully, we can join the other ladies soon :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Great news Isi :) that's a good number :)


----------



## Clussy

Sounds like you're making great progress, Isi! Can't wait till you're PUPO. It's like reliving it through you, but better. :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Great progress Isi, that's awesome! I can't wait to hear how you go at the follow up scan tomorrow!
Are your ovaries starting to get a bit sore now?
I'm sending you all my good eggy vibes, honey :hugs::hugs:

Blue, where are you up to in the cycle now?

Sending lots of love to everybody else xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I have a question girls,

When are you coming off the progesterone/pessaries? I'm nervous about when to come off and worried they won't monitor it and will just go cold turkey. Whats your clinic doing?


----------



## Clussy

They took me off of the PIO injections at 8 week flat and it was perfectly fine. Cold turkey and all. I was a bit worried too. Some people experience spotting when coming off of them due to your hormones regulating.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Clussy, good to hear it went ok! I think due to my bleeding they said possibly 9.5 weeks for me. i had another bleed on friday and had a scan yesterday. All ok :)


----------



## tickledpink

My clinic told me to stop taking them as of week 12 but I had to do it gradually over 5 days, so it was almost 13 weeks.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

It's amazing how it varies from clinic to clinic! that's what worries me! Thanks tickled for letting me know :) x


----------



## Clussy

Happy to hear that the scan showed that all was great. I'm going in for a scheduled 'almost 12 week' checkup on Wed. Yay! Another opportunity to see my lil nugget.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

sooo exciting you're nearly 12 weeks! :happydance: wish I was there already!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Clussy, wonderful news about your scan!! I had that exact panic about a missed miscarriage, it hit me just before 11 weeks and I ended up paying for a private scan and it was just the most wonderful feeling ever! I have to say, overall I have managed to be a bit more relaxed since then. Hope you have a wonderful scan on Wednesday!

Cazd, really hope your next scan goes well and everything is ok with your little girl.

Mummy, hope things have settled down for you. I have to keep on taking oestrogen tablets and progesterone tablets up until just over 14 weeks, I have my last injection TOMORROW!!! I cannot wait!!! I have to say I&#8217;m worried about coming off them without any monitoring but they assure me that it is a tried and tested plan and I have nothing to worry about, I guess we just have to have faith!

Isi, wow, you&#8217;re doing great!! So excited for you! Can&#8217;t wait to hear your next update!

MrsJA, how&#8217;s the queasiness? Hopefully things will get easier on you soon!! What is next for you appointment wise? Any more scans coming up??

Tickled, how are you getting on? When would you say you actually started showing? Are you feeling much movement yet? If so when did that start?
Sorry for all the questions, I&#8217;m just getting impatient so wanting to know if it&#8217;ll be happening soon!! Is it this Thursday your 20 week scan?? How exciting!! 

Blue, hope all is ok with you.

AFM, had my first OB appointment yesterday, I wanted to find out that after my surgeries and Endo issues whether I could have a home birth. They have cautiously given me the green light but also gave me some lovely news to take way...warning, tmi alert and you may want to cross your legs...apparently due to wear my bits are all stuck together and where i had my surgery, there's a chance that my vagina may split open at the top when giving birth!! Eeeekkkkk!!! How horrendous does that sound??!! Trying to think calm and stretchy thoughts!!
xx


----------



## tickledpink

Quick post from me as we were at the hospital for nearly two hours so we're running a little late... 20 week anomaly scan this morning and everything looks fine! We saw he/she having a huuuuge stretch with their head bent back and their hand up under their chin, so sweet lol. They couldn't get all the measurements done because baby wouldn't move, so after a lot of prodding and rollling on the bed (I'm serious lol) I had to go for a walk for 15 mins... if that didn't work, it was star jumps in the car park :O

Summer, I started showing about week 14 but I was in maternity trousers around week 10 as I felt so bloated. I first felt movement at exactly 15 weeks. It was a weird kind of flutter and ripple across my tummy. I didn't feel anything again for quite while but the last two weeks I can feel them move at least once every other day.

Hope all you lovely ladies are keeping well! Now I'd better get ready for work...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, it's so wonderful seeing how well everyone is progressing!!! I can't believe you're almost 12 weeks, Clussy! And Mummy, almost 9 weeks, Mrs JA almost 10 weeks, Summer almost 15 weeks, Tickled almost 20 weeks :shock: . This thread really reinforces my hope that IVF does indeed work. There is so much gloom and doom on some other threads that it often makes me so worried and nervous. But you ladies give me reason to hope :flower:

OMG Summer :shock: :shock:. Split open at the top???? Please, think ALLLL the calm and stretchy thoughts you possibly can :haha:. I'm sure it won't be that bad babes! But even if it does, it's all for a good cause. You'll be fine.

Tickled, that is sooo cute about your LO stretching. You must have been so thrilled seeing him/her. You're on Team :yellow:, right?

Clussy and Mrs JA....sending loads of :hugs:

Mummy....hope the bleeding has eased up now. I'm sure your 2 babies are fighters and everything will work out just fine!!!

As for me, I had another scan today. Looking at EC by Monday, but they'll know for sure by the time of my scan on Friday. Follies are now between 12mm and 16mm, and they reckon I'll be ready to trigger by Saturday. Gosh.....I'm officially nervous now!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

glad your scan went well tickled! 

Great new isi - good luck with EC on monday! i hope it is monday for you :)

Summer breeze - eek! sounds horrendous! thinking stretchy thoughts for you!!

I'm confused with my dates. The clinic said they count from transfer date but IVF calculators online count from fertillisation date. The hospital said on monday my babies were measuring 8 weeks 5 days on monday which fits with the ivf calculator and fertilisation date. The clinic insists its from transfer which means I'm 3 days behind. So technically I'm 9 weeks today but according to the clinin I'm not! CONFUSED!!!


----------



## Clussy

Hi Sweet Ladies!

Mummy, my Dr's all just counted from the first day of my last cycle onwards. In other words, the day I last got my period was when they start counting towards pregnancy. I thought all Dr's did so.

Summer, wow, this was your first OB visit? Had you just visited w/a midwife up until now or not at all? I'm not going to lie... The splitting open made me cross my legs tighter in reaction. BUT, it's all part of the joy of giving birth and in the greater scheme of things, it won't be as consequential as it sounds. Let's hope you actually *don't* split open though. I'll think nice stretchy, calming thoughts for you. :thumbup:

Tickled, awwww, how sweet that you got to see your lil one stretching around and posing cutely for you! Glad you answered all of Summer's questions. I was wondering the same thing. I'm at 11+ weeks now and I feel so very bloated and pudgy... I'm wondering how long I can hold out before some wardrobe adjustments will need to happen here.

Isi, WOW, EC on Monday already?! this is just flying by for me! HA! I feel like it went so slow in my IVF cycle but actually going through it is much easier than going through it day by day and waiting to see your results come through. I completely know what you mean about all the doom & gloom on other threads. It's so heartbreaking and it really does make you feel 'why should it work for me then?', which is what I felt throughout my process, even though I had strong hopes as well. This takes a lot of patience and strength to go through. I consider myself lucky that it did finally work after just 2 tries. I've seen so many others go through many more tries. It's all part of the journey and all you can do is think positively and keep at it.

MrsJA, how you doing over there? Hopefully all well and a bit better at putting on at least a lb or 2 than I've fared so far.

So, AFM, I went in for my check up today and all looked and sounded wonderful (heard the perfect heartbeat on the doppler), BUT, I was lightly scholded for losing weigh. :dohh: I don't understand. My clothes are all getting tighter, my boobs bigger, my gut more pronounced and yet I lost weight. It was very odd to see/hear but I guess I have to up my calories. The Dr. mentioned that the baby takes from me so even though I think I'm eating enough, it's not enough for baby AND myself. ((sigh)) So, I'm now going to be focusing on eating more often and just more in genera. This is going to be tough as my aversions have been pretty strong lately and it's been tough to find appealing foods to eat. Aside from that, no complaints.


----------



## tickledpink

Quick post again (sorry) as at work :( Had a check up with my consultant today. Think I've got hubby's cold and feeling a bit tired so I've been on the Lucozade and Paracetamol. But my sugar level was high after a urine sample. It's the second one that's been high so they now think I might have gestational diabetes, even though the 'finger prick test' was normal (4.1) I have to go for a glucose tolerance test December 17th. They've given me a list of alternative foods to try else I'll end up having a big baby... I think the midwife's words were 'It'll be like Winnie the Pooh and just sit there loaded with sugar... :wacko: which I don't fancy when it comes to giving birth :haha: Will try and pop back later. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls,

Summer, I'm thinking stretchy thoughts for you too! Do you think they'll give you a c section if you're at very high risk of that happening? I know c sections are not ideal, but might be preferable to the alternative!

Isi, I can't wait to hear about your EC on Monday! It feels like such a long road from the start of down reg.. I'm so glad you have finally arrived!

Tickled, keep us posted on news re your possible gestational diabetes. It's a good thing they are onto it, if that's what you do have. Nobody wants to give birth to an 12 pound baby!

Clussy, good luck getting the weight gain going. I know what you mean about the aversions. Fortunately (or unfortunately? I can't decide!) I've had cravings to offset my aversions, so the weight gain has not been an issue :wacko: Downside of course is that I feel like a whale!

Mummy, my clinic measured my start date from last period too. Hope you get that sorted out so you have a better idea when those bubbas are due!

Not much news from me. I'm suuuuuper tired at the moment, and looking forward to the second trimester when I hear that my energy will miraculously all come back! Our first obstetrician appointment this week was great. I really like our obstetrician and little peanut is doing perfectly, so that is a huge relief :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. So sorry for the late update. 

Had my EC yesterday, and it went better than I expected. Was knocked out almost immediately and the soreness afterwards was quite tolerable. I was even able to manage a restaurant trip with my DH later in the day (okay, I admit I probable should have just rested as I felt a bit worse for wear when we got home. Lol). 

Anyways, got the call this morning. We got 12 eggs. 9 have fertilised as of this morning. They'll let me know if they can to blast. 

Gosh! I'm shaking!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:thumbup: fab news hunni! 9 is great!!! :happydance:


----------



## Clussy

Isi, that's WONDERFUL! 9 is a great number. Can't wait to hear how the cycle progresses. You'll be PUPO in the blink of an eye!


----------



## Clussy

Isi, how you doing over there? I'm assuming you're going to a 5 day transfer? Thinking of you!

Hope all are well and that silence means peace and content. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

me too!!

Congrats clussy on being 12 weeks!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Clussy!! I forgot to provide an update :dohh:

I was told today that the embies can go to blast :happydance:. There are 8 embryos right now....6 at 8-cell and 2 at 6-cell. ET will be on Friday.....they'll get back to me on exact time. I'm taking the entire 2ww off work.....I think I'll drive myself nuts here in the office :wacko:. Instead, I have invested in 11 (ELEVEN) romance novels :haha:....and with re-runs of my favourite sitcoms showing, hopefully, I'll be fine. Really trying to manage my expectations....but really really praying for a miracle!!!

Hope you're good hun! WOW....12 weeks!!! Happy 2nd tri :happydance:. Have you told your friends and family?

Mummy....hope those twins are doing great :hugs:

Mrs JA....miss you around here :hugs:

Tickled and Summer......blowing you and your bubs loads of :kiss: and :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

That's great news! I hope the 2ww will go quickly for you!!

I am struggling to function atm. Soooooo tired, sooo :sick: and finding everything really hard. The house is a mess, I'm behind in my work, but I'm trying to stay relaxed and not fret about that stuff.

I have another scan on fri, last one at clinic. Excited to see them but also nervous incase maybe one isn't there or who knows. I'm eagarly awaiting my 12 week scan fro, hospital too but seems to be taking forever! hurry up!!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi All
So sorry for my quietness, been having computer issues, it's killed me not readin up on your news, especially lovely Isi's exciting week!!

Tickled, so chuffed to hear about your 20 week scan, that&#8217;s fantastic, it must have been amazing, did you get some lovely pictures?
How are you getting on with the alternative foods?

Clussy, so glad to hear how well everything is going. Hopefully as you get further into your second trimester you should get a normal appetite back so the eating and weight thing should be better for you.
I have the opposite problem; I have absolutely piled weight on!

MrsJA hows the tiredness? Can&#8217;t believe how close you are to the second trimester now!

Mummy, how&#8217;s everything going with you and the twins?? What&#8217;s next for you??

And last but definitely not least, Isi, how blooming exciting!!! 8 going to blast is amaaaazing!! How are you feeling about tomorrow? So excited for you hun!!

Thank you for all your stretchy thoughts! Well they haven&#8217;t mentioned a C Section but I must admit I wondered about that as soon as I left, I shall ask them plenty at my next appointment. 
Nothing new really to mention, we have our gender scan a week today so I'm getting very excited about that!!

xxxx
Blue, hope all is ok with you


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I have a scan tomorrow :) bit nervous but hoping it will all be ok :)


----------



## tickledpink

That's great news, Isi!!!!!! So tomorrow's the big day? I also took two weeks off work, and did absolutely nothing but chill. 

Congrats on 12 weeks, Clussy! Hw are you feeling?

It feels like such a long time ago but i think I was totally drained of energy around 9 weeks. The house was also a mess, even with hubby trying to help out lol. I wouldn't worry about it at all ;) Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I'm sure things will be fine! :)

The scan was amazing, Summer! Especially seeing them do that cute stretch with their hand up under their chin. We only managed to get one decent pic as we had problems getting them to move for their measurements but got a cute profile pic. The alternative foods aren't that bad, it's not a drastic change thank goodness. When is your next appointment?

AFM... still got a cold but now have a cough and cattarh... and obviously I can't take anything for it and I feel like my head is going to explode :( I haven't been to work this week and I won't be going back until Monday. Hubs feels a little guilty because he got a free flu jab through work a couple of weeks ago and came out with a cold - and then gave it to me...

Hugs to MrsJA, Blue and anyone I've missed :)

Here's our 20 pic of Pooh... as you can see, it's black on the left, because they wouldn't move for the pic lol.

https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e117/Dee1974/Baby Southam/27101020weekse.jpg


----------



## Clussy

Congrats Isi! that's wonderful news! Your embabies are progressing so nicely! Will be thinking of you lots in the following weeks. :hugs:

tickled, awww, that pic is adorable. Looks like such a serene picture of sweetness! congrats on a successful scan.

Mummy, glad to hear you're getting another scans. I swear I can't get enough of them. They renew my giddiness and take me further away from my overly cautious mode. 

Summer, how exciting about your gender scan coming up! It feels like time is starting to go faster actually and hearing how you all are progressing is so inspiring to me. 

MrsJA, glad to hear you're not having a hard time putting on some healthy weight to support the pregnancy. I've heard of some that have such horrendous m/s that they end up in the hospital, relying on an IV to rehydrate. That's just such a scary thought to have to go through.

AFM, I go in for my NT scan this afternoon. I'm both nervous and excited. I'm looking forward to DH being able to see this and feel the utter excitement in seeing his lil one move around in my womb. I'm sure I'll cry again but it will be a good one. Here's hoping all's well. 

Interestingly enough, I had my first bout strong morning sickness yesterday (at 12+ weeks!!) while at the book store. It was intense: dizzy, sweating, nausea, pounding head and was about to pass out. Had to hold onto a surface until I regained my senses. Goodness, is this what most of you have gone through for much of the first trimester? Ay ya yay.

Cazd, Blue, MrsJA, hope you all are doing amazingly well!

Much love to all! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm PUPO, ladies :flower:. 3 beautiful embies (2 blasts and 1 compacting morula) on board. No frosties though, but by God's grace that doesn't matter. Fingers crossed!

So....the waiting begins!


----------



## Clussy

Isi, congrats! Hold onto your loving and positive vibes. They'll help you tremendously during this stressful 2WW. As many of us can attest, it's a test in patience and faith but the more positive you stay, the better for your nerves. Thinking of you and sending you sticky vibes! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Wow 3 embies in there!! That's great!! At least 1 of them has gota stick :thumbup: I hope the next 2weeks flies by for you! 

I had my scan today and both babies are doing great. They were swimming around it was amazing to see!! :happydance: still nervous as I've been off progesterone for 3 days but hoping they'll be ok. 

Love to all :) xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeekk!!
Congrats Isi! What wonderful, fantabulous news to start our weekends off with a bang!!
And 2 blasts and a morula what a result! You must be over the moon!!!
So chuffed for you hun, can't wait to hear how you're getting on, hope you have a weekend of feet up and lots of TLC??!! Yeeey!!

Mummy that is wonderful news as well! any pics?? xx


----------



## tickledpink

Congrats on being PUPO, Isi!!!!! :happydance: Rule number one... no symptom spotting is allowed!! :haha: When is your official test date?

Congrats on the scan, Mummy! It was amazing seeing our one little miracle, so to see two must be even more amazing!

And congrats Clussy on your morning sickness :haha: I found that when the morning sickness started, certain smells made me feel sick aswell... I couldn't even stay in the same room when hubby was cooking red meat.

I've had this week off work and been watching birthing documentaries... I felt faint when I watched one woman have an epidural :blush: I just know that I will need one of those so I was curious to see what was involved... Makes me cry every time though, when the baby is finally born and handed to a proud mum! :happydance: Can't wait until March!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

here's my scan :)
 



Attached Files:







scan 10 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## tickledpink

That's a great pic, Mummy!!! We're trying to find a picture frame so that we can keep all our pics together, starting right from embies to gummi bear impersonators to a cute bub :p


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much my darling friends. Your support has been amazing! I've been pretty much letting the whole thing sink in. They weren't kidding when they said this 2ww is the hardest! I've been trying my best not to ss, but its crazy hard not to. 

The good news we have frosties after all :yipee:. The embryologist told me he wouldn't recommend we freeze since they're not yet blasts. But they were pretty close to being blasts. And I did some research and found out that lots of them are frozen at that stage. So after another chat, they agreed to freeze the 5 morulas. Even if I don't have to use them myself, I'd rather donate them than destroy them. I'm so happy we were able to save them. So, I guess that means we have 5 frosties :wohoo:

Official test date is the 18th. Its very unlikely I'll POAS before then (fingers crossed :haha:)

Clussy, Mrs JA, Tickled, Summer, Mummy, you guys have been so amazing! Hoping I can join you soon :hugs:

Mummy, those scan are toooooo cute & precious! Look at those adorable beans!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Wow that's fab news isi! 5 frosties! Brilliant!!! What a result! Can't wait to see that bfp you're going to get!!

Afm been off progesterone for 5 days and although I had a scan on fri I'm quietly worried they'll stop growing lol does anyone know how long it takes to come out of your system? So pleased with our scan photos. One looks like an alien! Lol didn't on screen promise! :rofl:


----------



## MrsJA

Hello girls!

Isi, you are PUPO! OMG! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congratulations honey, I am thinking the stickiest thoughts imaginable for you! The IVF 2WW is hard, but I really like your plan. Romance novels and sitcoms sound like the way forward for sure!

It's so great to see everybody progressing so beautifully, and to check out all your amazing scan pics! We're 12 weeks this week, but our scan isn't until next week. I can't wait to see bubs - but always just that little bit nervous that everything is OK!

Isi, I'll be checking back in a couple of days to see if you're still sane and how the symptom spotting is going!

Sending HUGE hugs to you all! xxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi All
Mummy your scan pics are fantastic!! Must have been amazing to see them both!

Tickled, what a fab idea about framing all your pics, i might have to pinch that idea!!

Isi what wonderful news about your frosties! That is fantastic!!
Hope you're managing to hold it together ok. Just keep pampering yourself!

MrsJA how exciting about your scan next week, can't wait to hear all about it.

Clussy, Blue, hope you guys are good xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi All
Hope you'r all well, Isi how are you getting on??

Just wanted to pop on and tell you all we're having a little girl!!
Just went for our scan and it was the most wonderful experience EVER!! We are over the moon!

Hugs to All xx


----------



## Clussy

Congratulations Summer! How amazing! I dream of having a little girl so to me, that'd be ideal. Though, of course, any little wonder, regardless of the gender, is a blessing to us. :baby: 

Yes, Isi, how are you doing over there? When do you test?

I'm over here in bed w/a cold. It's my DH and I's 3rd wedding anniversary and we're both sick in bed, Kinda painfully romantic. :wacko:

Hope all are well!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

congrats summer!!! aww a girl :happydance:

You found out early! how come I thought it was 20 weeks?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, Summer! That's fantastic! So happy for you :hugs: 

Thanks so much lovely ladies! It feels surreal to be PUPO finally! But oh my gosh, I think I've totally lost my mind already :dohh:. The progesterone is really messing with my head, symptoms wise. My test date is the 18th, and I'm way too chicken to poas before then. I knew the 2ww would be hard, but this is ridiculous!

Congrats on the upcoming scan, Mrs JA! So so happy for you! Can't wait for those pictures. 

Happy anniversary, Clussy. So sorry about the cold, hun. Hope you and your DH get well soon!

Tickled, Mummy, sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

ah isi I feel your pain. the 2ww is horrid! esp if you've got time off too! the progesterone is not nice I have to say, in fact none of it is!! hehe!

Wishing away the next week for you, and for me as it's my 12 week scan on 19th!!


----------



## MrsJA

Hello ladies!

Summer, congratulations on your little girl - that is soooooo awesome!:happydance::happydance:

Clussy, I hope you and the DH feel better soon, but very cute about the two of you tucked up in bed on your anniversary :)

Isi, go on - tell us your symptoms! Don't worry we won't think you're nuts; we all know about the progesterone thing. I have EVERYTHING crossed for you honey - not long to wait now!:hugs:

Mummy, hope you and the babies are doing good. Not long til you get to the end of the first tri!

Lots of love to everybody else xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hey clussy hope you and DH feel better soon xx

I can't wait till I'm in second trimester! who can't! 

I got my scan next fri and you must have yours soon mrsja! exciting!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Thanks for all the congrats girls!!
Mummy we actually paid for a private gender scan, I'm so impatient!! But found somewhere that does it for £50, bargain! And it was the best scan yet by miles. He spent ages going into loads of detail and we even got a DVD of it all!!
Clussy hope you're feeling better :)
Isi, not long now, eeeek!! How are you getting on??
Loads of love everyone else xx


----------



## MrsJA

Yes Isi - tell us how you're getting on! 

You must be climbing the walls by now you poor love! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh my dear ladies, you have no idea :dohh:. I don't know why my doctor is making me wait till Thursday because I know a lot of women test where I'm at today (10dp5dt). Fortunately or unfortunately, I'm way too chicken to test before then, not to mention that my DH has banned me from poas as well! As for symptoms, they come and they go. I really don't know. Sometimes I feel totally out, other times I feel hopeful. Thursday can't come soon enough :wacko:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Oh wow a scan for 50! That's excellent! How did u find that googling? 

I was really sick last night. Thought I was over worse but I guess not!! 

Isi you are so patient! I couldn't do that! Good for u, I hope Thursday Hurries up! I'm sure at least 1 blastie out of 3 must have stuck tho :thumbup: I pray I'm right for u xxx


----------



## Clussy

Hi all! 

Isi, yeah, the symptoms were difficult for me to nail down because I was so 'in my head' about if I was or wasn't pregnant. It sounds like you're in a positive place though and practicing enough patience for all of us. heh. Thinking of you!

Mummy, sorry to hear that you're still feeling sick. It'll hopefully be passing here in the next week or so for you.

MrsJA, how are you feeling?

Summer, Blue, Tickled, Cazd, hope you all are doing well!

AFM, Starting to feel better over here, thank goodness. Being sick while pregnant is definitely a kick and not in a good way. Sneeze-pees and cough-pees have been really annoying! I had to wear liners because my bladder would just not tolerate the constant coughing/sneezing. Very sexy for the anniversary trip we took.  Tomorrow marks my 14 week mark so that's very comforting. Going today to get my flu shot and hopefully establish a relationship with a new family Dr since we need to have that nailed down in the next few months.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Glad you're feeling better clussy :)

I have a lump in my throat or what feels like a lump from being ill last night. I think it's acid but it's driving me nuts - anyone ever had this? It feels like food is still stuck there! sorry tmi!


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> hey clussy hope you and DH feel better soon xx
> 
> I can't wait till I'm in second trimester! who can't!
> 
> I got my scan next fri and you must have yours soon mrsja! exciting!

Mummy - good luck for your scan on Friday hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks sammy :) great to hear from you. Hope the stimming is going well :hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Isi, you are doing *great* and I think it's the right thing to hold off on the POAS. Not long to go now honey and I am crossing EVERYTHING for you!:hugs:

Clussy, glad to hear you are feeling a bit better sweetie. Hopefully this will be the end of the sneeze and cough-peas for you too!:haha:

Mummy, I hear you on the sickness. I was really unwell today and it's soooo annoying because I'm 13 weeks now and I really hoped the worst had passed! Some days it's better, but some days I feel like I'm right back at the beginning!

In other news....We had our scan yesterday and the little one is wriggling away and looking amazing! It was sooooo exciting! It feels like this is really happening now :)

Summer, Sammy, Tickled - sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mummy and MrsJA - great to see things are progressing well. Mummy sorry to hear about the sickness. I only had queasiness with my last pregnancy and that was horrible so i cannot imagine what you are going through... poor thing!

Well I had EC this morning and they got 10 eggs out of 10 follicles (the 11th follicle decided to take an early vacation and was not participating!) and I am over the moon... we have never had this many... 6 then 5 but never 10!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hey isi - good luck tomorrow hun!! :test: got my fingers crossed for you!!!

MrsJA - great news on the scan! isn't it weird how the sickness suddenly rears it's ugly head again very bizarre.

Sammy - fantastic news! :happydance: that is fab! so pleased you got 10!! Keep us posted on here - I love seeing how you're doing xxx

AFM I had some sad news today :( my mum has just been told this morning she probably has bowel cancer and has to have a major operation tomorrow to confirm. I am so gutted. supposed to be such a happy time and ironically on friday when we have our scan at the same hospital she will be recovering from major surgery :( She is so worried she won't get to be with the babies but I can't think like that. the mass is localised and it's not 100% it's cancer so I pray to god that it isn't and that she recovers from this. Sad times :(


----------



## Clussy

MrsJA said:


> In other news....We had our scan yesterday and the little one is wriggling away and looking amazing! It was sooooo exciting! It feels like this is really happening now :)

Awwww! I love that moment when it actually *feels real*! I just got chills for you! So thankful that after multiple attempts, we can feel this. I'm so with you ladies on a couple different levels. Being along for the ride of what we went through and sharing the ups and downs. It's just nice to see you experiencing this major up. Good for you, Luv! :kiss:

Mummy, I'm terribly sorry to read about your Mum. That's so very tough to go through right now especially. May she get great treatment and recover fully. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hugs2:

Hugs to all! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks clussy xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Evening ladies,
Clussy, so glad to hear you're feeling better. 14 weeks! Can't believe how we're all progressing, only seems like minutes ago we were stressing about injections and follicles and wotnot. 
MrsJA, wonderful news on the scan, isn't it the best feeling in the world. Did you get some good pics??
Mummy, I am so so sorry to hear about your Mum, that must be devastating. If it does turn out to be the case, hopefully they have caught it early enough to treat it well. 
My thoughts are with you Hun xx
Isi, bestest of bestest luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you all day
Loads of Hugs Girls xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Thinking of you Isi, we're all here if you need us xx


----------



## MrsJA

Isi, thinking of you honey. Let us know when you can :hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Mummy, really sorry to hear about your mum too sweetheart. That must be really tough, especially at a time like this.

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Scan went well :) piccies to follow soon.

Isi how are u? Xx


----------



## tickledpink

Congrats on a little girl, Summer!!! I keep wondering if we should find out the sex but we've waited this long so we can wait a little longer... only 17 weeks to go.

That's great news on the frosties, Isi!!! Any news?? 

Mummy, I'm so sorry to hear about your mum. Hopefully things will be ok. Bigs hugs to you xox Looking forward to seeing your pics!

Clussy, how are you feeling after your cold? 

AFM... doing great here! I finally seem to have some energy back and so does junior. He/she has been kicking me like a good'un and constantly!!!! It used to start in the late evening but now I wake up and they're kicking non stop... Me and DH had a lie in the other morning, just watching my tummy move lol.

MrsJA, Sammy and anyone else I've missed, hope you're keeping ok!

Dee
xx


----------



## Sammy2009

tickledpink said:


> Congrats on a little girl, Summer!!! I keep wondering if we should find out the sex but we've waited this long so we can wait a little longer... only 17 weeks to go.
> 
> That's great news on the frosties, Isi!!! Any news??
> 
> Mummy, I'm so sorry to hear about your mum. Hopefully things will be ok. Bigs hugs to you xox Looking forward to seeing your pics!
> 
> Clussy, how are you feeling after your cold?
> 
> AFM... doing great here! I finally seem to have some energy back and so does junior. He/she has been kicking me like a good'un and constantly!!!! It used to start in the late evening but now I wake up and they're kicking non stop... Me and DH had a lie in the other morning, just watching my tummy move lol.
> 
> MrsJA, Sammy and anyone else I've missed, hope you're keeping ok!
> 
> Dee
> xx

Thanks hun.... today we got the fertility report and we got 7 EMBIES! :happydance: 7/10 is not bad.... I had a dream last night I got 8 which would have been nice but i'm happy with 7! I have updated my journal with the huge saga we had with the hospital this morning... I am exhausted after trying to work out a plan with them. Its shouldnt be like this....:dohh:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

12 week scan - they dated me 12 weeks 3 days yesterday so odd - 31st May although with twins anywhere from 33 weeks to 37 weeks maybe :)

7 embies thats great sammy!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks1.jpg
File size: 115.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> 12 week scan - they dated me 12 weeks 3 days yesterday so odd - 31st May although with twins anywhere from 33 weeks to 37 weeks maybe :)
> 
> 7 embies thats great sammy!! :happydance:

Thanks mummy!!! OOh scan pix too! Fab!!! Pleased everything is going great for you all! :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies. Unfortunately, it didn't work out for us this time. I've had a rough couple of days, but my DH has been so so amazing. Its our anniversary today and he's been my absolute rock.

Feeling very despondent and not quite sure what next to do. We're giving ourselves about a month or two to decide what next....FET with the less than perfect morulas, switch FS.....not sure really.

But gosh, I have to say its been sooo much more heartbreaking than any of my previous BFNs. My heart is still absolutely broken and I'm just wondering if I could't get pregnant with THREE embies, if I ever can. It's hard, but I'm just so glad I have my DH.

So sorry about your Mom, Mummy!


----------



## Clussy

Isi, I'm so sorry for your heartbreak. Many of us can say with certainty that we've been there and the heartache of the first round of IVF not working is a blow to your sense of hope and reality. I cried for a couple of days and also felt so very despondent when my first BFN came through. My DH didn't know how to pull me out of the rut but he was who I relied on for all my support so I just leaned on him as much as I could. It takes a while to really sink in and you still tend to dwell on it at moments when you think you're over it but trust that you'll work through it in due time and pick back up where you left off. My 2nd attempt at IVF worked and it was a thrill (I still don't believe it after all we've been through to get to this point) so give yourself some time to digest this all and then make sure you ask your RE as many questions as you can muster on why this first attempt may not have worked and what they may do differently in moving forward. 

Thinking of you and sending you tight hugs filled with optimism for the future.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much, Clussy. I really needed to read that. I can't believe how heartbroken, sad and devastated I feel. I had a brief break yesterday when my DH tried to spoil me for our 2nd anniversary, but this morning it returned with a bang. I just feel so sad and hopeless.....I'll be seeing my FS this week....and I also want to have a chat with the other FS I was considering earlier. I still don't understand how it didn't work with 3 of them. I really pray with all my heart that I can soon be where you lovely ladies are. I'm also trying to find some counselling. Hopefully, that will help me get back some PMA.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:hugs: oh hunni I am so disappointed for you. It too failed for me first time with 2 embies, it's hard to understand why when you have 2 or 3 it doesn't work :( Time is a great healer I found and once I got over the shock of it not working I then didn't mind waiting a bit to try again, then when you're ready you can try again. Myself and my DH were so negative the second time round I truly thought it wouldn't work but to my surprise here I am. Keep going and you will be where we are soon xx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi Isi,

I'm so sorry sweetheart. There are many of us here on the thread who understand the heartbreak of an IVF BFN. You're right when you say it's not the same as a normal BFN - I found it so much harder than that. You have invested so much financially, emotionally and physically in the cycle, it is such a disappointment to find that it hasn't worked. I think you just have to let yourself grieve a little bit for that hope that you had, let your DH take care of you as best he can, and eventually you will be able to look ahead again.
Mummy, Clussy, myself and many others are proof that failing on the first round doesn't mean you will fail on the second. You will have your baby in the end Isi, I know it.
Sending you all my love,
Jess xxxxxxx


----------



## tickledpink

I saw your post in your journal the other day, Isi. I'm so, so sorry. ICSI worked for us first time so I can honestly say I have no idea how you or some of the other girls on here feel. I do know how bad I felt when I had the bleed though and we thought it was all over for us, and that's probably only a tiny proportion of how you're feeling. Good luck with whatever you decide on the FS. Hang in there, girl. It will happen, I'm sure of it xxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much my darling friends. You guys are truly awesome. Thanks so much for supporting me through this. Thankfully, the dark cloud is beginning to shift and I'm beginning to feel hopeful again.

I will most likely have my frosties thawed and transferred in the New Year. I pray that works out. If it doesn't, I've decided not to do a fresh cycle with my current FS. Their after-care support has been anything but ideal. I went back to my long-time Ob-Gyn yesterday and had a long chat. He's also an FS, but I didn't use him as I thought he wasn't aggressive enough. But it turns out he really does know me best. So, if the FET doesn't work, my next fresh round will be with my old doctor.

Thanks so much for letting me whine. I'll still hang around here, if that's okay. Besides my journal, this is where I feel most at home. You ladies are so awesome....Mrs JA, Clussy, Tickled, Summer, Mummy....you're all truly special. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Darling Isi, I'm so so so sorry to hear your news. 
Hope you're ok, I'm glad to hear the cloud is lifting a little at least. This fertility journey is so hard, I honestly have doubted my sanity on several occasions over the last couple of years.
However it sound like you have a really good plan of action ahead. I think that really helps when you have a plan and a goal to focus on. 
I know this is going to work out for you, you are such a lovely friend on here and you deserve this happiness. January will be here in no time and we will be cheering you through the dreaded two week wait again before you know it!
I'm so glad you feel at home here and yes don't you dare think about abandoning us, we need you and your uplifting spirit! 
Sending you loads of love and hugs Isi, keep that lovely chin up xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:hugs: Isi, glad the dark cloud is starting to shift a little bit. It's incredibly hard to move on for a while but once you start to get PMA that really helps. I'm so pleased you've had a good chat with your old FS and feel he's more suitable. I found when it didn't work for us I didn't know what to do or where to go and again the after care was not good. I was in tears and no one even called me back it was horrendous. Finding a good FS helps to get that positivity back :)

I love that this thread has been active and still going, it's the only thread I've been on where even months down the line it's still going :happydance:


----------



## Clussy

Hi there Sweet Ladies! How's everyone holding up? Summer and Tickled, are you both obviously showing now?

Would you believe that I'm already in maternity clothes (except for a particularly baggy pair of jeans I had bought pre-pregnancy to try to have a cute pair of non-maternity jeans during pregnancy. I have had my belly pop in the last few days. It's insane. I wasn't counting on showing until 20 weeks or so! The thing is, I've only gained about 5 lbs so I didn't think that would merit the belly that I have. I mean, it's not tremendous of course but we know our bodies best so when we see ourselves pooch out a good bit, we can tell. I've had close coworkers start patting my lil belly already too though so obviously it's not just me. Maybe Thanksgiving feasting didn't help it.... Well, either way, I'm back at the gym and doing the elliptical and any other light workouts to keep some movement also going. 

Are you all also still working out?

Isi, were you able to have a nice glass of something this weekend?

Warm hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hi girlies, 

I'm not in maternity clothes yet, holding out as it still feels too early! The consultant told me yesterday that I'll look 40 weeks pregnant at 28 weeks! :wacko: so far I've lost 4 pounds hehe but I am eating and trying to eat regularly just small meals.

I never have worked out lol I hate it but I do have an active job so hopefully that helps!

They have booked me in for a definate c section as I'm following the advice they gave me. It all seem premature and like I'm tempting fate booking everything in but fingers crossed all will be ok. I still can't believe I'm here :)


----------



## MrsJA

Hi ladies,

How we all doing?

I've been in Thailand for nearly three weeks, so apologies for the radio silence!

Isi, I've been thinking of you honey. FET worked for many of us, so here's hoping it will work for you in the new year too.

Clussy, I'm showing a little too! I have gained 3 kilos so ummm, there is definitely some fat involved in my case and not just baby, lol! I've had to buy quite a few maternity things.

Sending you all lots of love xxx


----------



## tickledpink

Hi ladies!

How are we all doing?? All set for Christmas? 3 weeks today and it will be Boxing Day! lol

How are you keeping, Isi? *hugs*

Good to have you back, MrsJA! How was Thailand?

I'm definitely showing, Clussy! I bought a couple of bigger blouses to keep me going but I've got to the stage where my boobs just keep inflating, everything is being pushed up and out by my stomach and the buttons are close to bursting *note to self* buy stretchy clothing next time lol.

Have you been given a date for you C-section, Mummy?

AFM, I saw the midwife a couple of weeks ago and still have a little sugar in my urine, so it's just aswell they're doing the glucose tolerance test on the 17th. They've also booked us in for ante-natal classes in February and they're talking about giving us a tour of the maternity unit in the new year... all seems a bit real now!Only taken 25 weeks lol. The last couple of weeks I've been woken up _early_ by junior kicking me. Me and Dh then lay there watching my tummy move and do the same in the evenings. I can feel the wriggling and rolling around and a couple of time I've tapped my tummy and got a kick in response... absolutely amazing :D

Going to try and upload a pic of Bump... 17 weeks and 25w4d
 



Attached Files:







17w 25w4d.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey Isi hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Welcome back MrsJA

I have been given a date for C section of 10 May which will be 37 weeks although they said 50% of twins comes earlier than that but even if they do i'll still be having a C section as the consultant reckons this is safer for twins. I'll do whatever they suggest so C section here I come :)

lovely bump tickled!! ;)


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Girlies
Clussy, yes I would say I am finally showing properly now. ALthough i've been living in maternity jeans for weeks! No I stopped working out altogether during my last FET cycle and since the progesterone injections in my bum I seriously cannot even run still, the pain when i have any kind of impact on my feet is ridiculous!!
Glad you're doing so well, I keep getting so shocked at how far everyone is coming along but for me it is dragging so much!
Mummy sounds like you're doing well! Can't believe you have your C Section booked in already! Gosh does that make it seem very real??!
MrsJA, wow Thailand! How fantastic! Did you have a wonderful time? Glad to hear you're doing so well.
Tickled, fantastic bump!! I'm still a rookie compared to that but it is coming along slowly but surely! Hope all goes well with your glucose test. I cannot wait for hubbie to be able to feel the baby move, it must be soo magical.
Isi, hope you're holding on in there, like MrsJA says we have quite a few success stories on here with the FET so please don't give up hope. And if you have any questions about the process or anything do just ask!
Blue, thinking of you too, hope all is well with you.
AFM well I FINALLY felt a little kick on Saturday! Anyone else feeling any movements yet? Obviously Tickled you're a pro now! It's not really been consistent since but every now and again I feel her, it's fab!
Had my 20 week scan yesterday which was wonderful, everything is absolutely fine with her the only thing is at the moment my placenta is covering the birth canal but they say it should move before she decides to make an appearance and the bonus is I get another scan out of it at 34 weeks!
Other than that just soooo excited about Christmas!

Hope everyone is well, loads of love xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oo wow that must be amazing to feel the first kick :) I haven't felt anything yet, still too early I suppose hehe
glad you're 20 week scan went well :happydance: 
AFM I puked this morning but I have been a bit better in recent weeks. I've still not put on any weight infact I've lost some! No one seems to concerned tho so that's ok. I'm under a lot of stress atm anyway with my mum so that can't be helping. I'm really uncomfortable in my pubic hair area. I can see a ridge and it is tender to touch. I guess they're ok tho as I used my doppler last night and def heard one of them :)


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi ladies! I was just looking in this section and found the thread again! Great to hear from you all!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. Just thought to say hello. Been on a break to clear my head and I feel much better now. Will be seeing my doctor tomorrow to decide if we'll go ahead with my January cycle. I don't know if I mentioned I've decided to change my FS. I'll be returning to my old FS, who really does know me better. Only catch is he only does 3 day transfers.....but as the blasts didn't work for me the last time, I figure it won't hurt.

Mrs JA, Clussy, Tickled, Summer, Mummy....so glad to see you all moving on well and progressing! Gives hope to the rest of us


----------



## Clussy

Hi Ladies! I was thinking about you all last night actually and thinking I need to peek back in here and drop a note.

Isi, glad to hear you'll be possibly doing the FET in Jan. Looking forward to hearing more details on when. This will be a much easier cycle on your body since it's less injections.

Hi wish2bmama! Good to see you back here! How's 32 weeks feeling? I'd LOVE to fast forward 13 weeks and be where you are but going to try to just enjoy this tri. 

Tickled, awww, look at your bump! There's that definitive poking out! How you feeling?

MrsJA, how are you doing over there? How's the second tri treating you?

Summer, you sound like you're doing well so far in the second tri. 

Mummy, wow, a C-section scheduled for early May? That's so... REAL. Goodness! How are you feeling?

Blue, haven't heard from you in a while. How are you doing? What are your plans in moving forward?

AFM, I'm dying to feel the lil one kicking me. I *think* I've felt flutters last night but not sure. It was different than anything I've felt up to this point so I'm hoping to just be more in tune w/my body and see if I feel it again. I have my 19 week check up next Wednesday so I'm definitely looking forward to hearing the heartbeat again. I went in for an Amnio 2 weeks ago and it was terribly stressful. I had been given 1 in 50 chance of our lil one having Downs so I went ahead and got the test to confirm. I needed to know if we'd be having to do some research and preparing for a special needs baby or not. Turns out, our baby is perfect, genetically and chromosomally speaking. So, I'm happy. I'm definitely showing at this point. It seems to all just be in my belly so far so I'm hoping it stays that way.

Here's my pic at 18 weeks:
https://i55.tinypic.com/6samhz.jpg


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw, you look adorable Clussy! :dance: yay for a perfectly healthy baby and movments!

I LOVE being 32 weeks! It's getting down to the wire and I am getting so excited for my little boy's arrival :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Clussy you look great! 

Your bump looks big!

I think it would feel more real for me with my c date if I had just that to think about but got lots going on with mum so haven't focussed on it too much. I have a scan on tuesday a private one with mum and dad so they can see the babies and if they're ok (fingers crossed) then we will find out the sex too!!!! I'm still puking randomly but feeling more human and enjoying food a bit more too :)


----------



## Blue12

Thanks for asking about me Clussy. xo

I actually did another icsi cycle and currently am pg. I find out today my second set of beta numbers to see the doubling rate. 

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

congratulations blue!!!! :) I hope your second betas good you must be thrilled! obviously cautious but how lovely just before xmas! :)


----------



## Clussy

Blue, OMG!!! That's fantastic news! I'm so thrilled for you! I definitely understand the cautiously optimistic route and not yelling it from the rooftop until you get more confirmation but this is a wonderful start to a hopefully happy and healthy pregnancy. Am sending you many warm and supportive vibes. You're in my thoughts and prayers!

Thanks for the compliments Ladies!

Mummy, yeah, I didn't expect my bump to be showing like this at just 18 weeks. I assumed it'd be smaller. I assumed wrong. heh. 

Hope all are doing great!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hello Ladies and an early Merry Christmas to you all!!!

Are we all feeling festive?? I cannot wait!!

Blue, Congratulations! What wonderful news to be greeted with today! I totally understand your caution but fingers crossed everything is working out well for you.

Isi, how did you get on with your FS appointment? Hope everything is good to go next month.

Hello wish2bmama! How lovely to hear from you and see how well you're doing! You must be soooo excited!!

Clussy! What a beautiful bump you have, you look perfect, any developments on the movement? Mine were very inconsistent and subtle at first but are starting to get more obvious now. Hoping DH will feel one soon!

Tickled, Mrs JA How are you both??

Mummy, wowee congratulations, Team Purple!! How perfect, you must be over the moon! Was the scan fantastic?? 

Well, have a wonderful christmas ladies
Loads of Love
xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hello ladies,

I'm not feeling too festive yet, haven't done any wrapping! Got an awful flu bug thing had it for 3 weeks now and its getting on my nerves! and I'm so worried about my mum all the time, it feels like life will never be the same right now.

Team purple for me, can't believe it :D I am so happy! the scan was great and my parents came to watch too and it was so emotional but lovely, we bought a dvd and have watched it again and it will make a few nice presents for xmas so that's good!
got my 20 week scan in 3 weeks so that will also put my mind at rest to know fingers crossed that everything is ok :) 

Happy Christmas everyone :) xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww. Lovely! Very happy for you Mummy!

Clussy, you look great!

Congrats again, Blue!


----------



## tickledpink

How's everyone keeping??? All vegged out on the sofa after eating too much food at Christmas? :p I don't know about you ladies, but I couldn't eat much with Baby Southam renting space... Just as well. I had my glucose tolerance results back and I'm on the high end of normal, so I've just got to be careful with my diet. And at the last checkup, the consultant said my BP was a little high, something else to watch out for... Also had two colds in the last few weeks and never seem to fully recover, so I feel totally drained at the moment... think I'm over the worst of this cold though. Baby S is really testing my patience at the moment. For the past week, he/she has been practicising their kickboxing skills on my bladder... Sleep has been almost non-existent between coughing, sneezing and needing the loo every hour and I've almost had a few accidents with the real hard kicks lol. Dr diagnosed me with Carpal tunnel so i have to wear wrist splints at night to help with circulation, else I wake up in agony and I'm getting breathless doing the simplest of things... like walking. I'm really starting to feel uncomfortable now. I feel like I have a medicine ball strapped to my stomach... Oh well, just under 11 weeks to go. Things can only get better, right? lol 

Congrats on your :bfp: Blue!!!!!

Hope you all you lovely ladies had a great Christmas!! Happy new year to you all :D


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls,

How is everybody doing??

Clussy, you look a-maaaaazing!
Mummy, I can't believe you have one of each, that is such great news!!
Blue, congratulations! :happydance: I knew you'd get there in the end!
Tickled and Summer, you guys are progressing beautifully - I hope you and babies are doing good!

As for me, baby A is kicking like mad and I am LOVING second tri. I have a little bump now, which is really nice and everything is so much easier without the morning sickness! We are finding out gender on Tuesday, so I will let you guys know :)

Isi, looking forward to hearing how you get on with the next round. You have such a great attitude, I really hope this is it for you!!:hugs:

Lots of love, ladies xxx


----------



## Clussy

Hi Ladies!

Anyone feel comfy sharing bump pics? Would LOVE to see how everyone is coming along. 

Tickled, so sorry to hear that you've been going through these brutal colds that won't completely leave you. You're now 2 months away from your due date. How exciting!

Blue, hope you're resting up thoroughly over there. Thinking of you!

Isi, when exactly do you start your next round?

MrsJA, so happy to hear that 2nd tri is being kind to you. I'm now feeling kicks too, which is thrilling! Seems like week 21 has been the magic week for me in that I'm now feeling the kicks every day. It took me a while since I have an anterior placenta. And finding out the gender? How exciting!

Summer and Mummy, how are you 2 feeling?

wish2Bmama, you're in the home stretch! How amazing!

We're going to wait till birth to find out the gender. DH talked me into it and in the end, it's adding an element of surprise which I'm looking forward to. We're going tomorrow to start our registry and shop for nursery furniture. It's definitely feeling real now. Oh, and started my first prenatal yoga class this morning. Ohhhmmm. Felt awesome! So relaxing and great for my tight muscles/joints. Any of you doing yoga?

Hugs and warm vibes to all! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much ladies. Your support means so much :hugs:. 

Wow, that's so exciting finding out the gender, Mrs JA! So so awesome. I'm still voting :pink:!

Clussy, it also sounds exciting to wait for a surprise, even though I simply couldn't!! I would go mad wanting to know. So you'll be doing gender neutral decor. I'm sure you'll have fun with the baby room :). 

I start down regulating for cycle 2 in early February. Can't wait :)

Hugs to Mummy, Tickled, Summer and Blue :hugs:

Ladies, I'd be so grateful if you pop by this IVF successes thread https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here-6.html (thanks Mrs. JA and Blue :hugs:). Its a thread to give hope and encouragement to newbies and do-overs like me. Thanks so much :flower: 

Happy New Year lovely ladies!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much ladies. Your support means so much :hugs:. 

Wow, that's so exciting finding out the gender, Mrs JA! So so awesome. I'm still voting :pink:!

Clussy, it also sounds exciting to wait for a surprise, even though I simply couldn't!! I would go mad wanting to know. So you'll be doing gender neutral decor. I'm sure you'll have fun with the baby room :). 

I start down regulating for cycle 2 in early February. Can't wait :)

Hugs to Mummy, Tickled, Summer and Blue :hugs:

Ladies, I'd be so grateful if you pop by this IVF successes thread https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here-6.html (thanks Mrs. JA and Blue :hugs:). Its a thread to give hope and encouragement to newbies and do-overs like me. Thanks so much :flower: 

Happy New Year lovely ladies!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry for the double post :blush:. Using my phone :wacko:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hello ladies :)

Hope you're all well! Isi - I've done your IVF success thing :) what a great idea! hope to see you on there very soon!

Clussy - I will do a bump photo at some point this week :thumbup:

I am still puking randomly and getting major heartburn. My tummy is really sore from stretching. We went to our first twin class yesterday and that was good. They said to be ready from 25 weeks!! :wacko:

I've had 4 weeks of flu and then this week got tonsilitus which I'm now recovering from. I felt some kicks this week and DH also felt it too! was lovely!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Mummy :hugs:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hello Ladies
How are we all doing, Isi I've just filled in your thread, what a great idea, I would have spent hours drooling over that!!
Clussy, i will get a bump picture and then attempt to get one on here, like you i'd love to see how everyone is doing. Well done you for waiting til the birth, i think it's a lovely idea if you can hold out.
Isi, how are you doing? not long now til you start, how exciting!! Will your protocol be different this time if you're with a different FS??
MrsJA how did the gender scan go??!!!! can't wait to hear!
Mummy, hope all is ok with your Mum, must be so hard for you. But hopefully those little twins of yours keep you strong.
Tickled, not long now!! How is the third trimester treating you?? Are you all prepared now?? Gosh certainly sounds like you're going through it, hope you're feeling ok and managing to get plenty of rest?
Blue how are you getting on?? Are you allowing yourself to believe it yet??
AFM my little girl is getting more and more active by the day which I love. Got my bump measured for the first time on Monday and I am bang on where I should be so very chuffed. Am a little bummed out though as it is looking more likely that it will be a c section for me due to placenta issues, just a bit gutted as I was booked in for a natural home birth so not exactly how i'd imagined my little one entering the world but the main thing is she gets out safe and sound! xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks for filling the thread, Summer :hugs:. That's awesome that your girl is doing great :hugs:. I don't think I'll be on a new protocol.....will confirm that when I go to the clinic in a week or two.

:hug:


----------



## tickledpink

Hi girls!!

Clussy, I finally got to see your bump pic after DH changed a few settings on my laptop. Not sure why I can't see certain pics :wacko: But you look great!! I'll see if I can get an updated bump pic sorted out later. I'm not doing any yoga but I do have a DVD for before and after birth but I don't have the energy to do anything just lately :dohh: We're also waiting until the birth to find out the sex... so much more exicting! :happydance:

Is Baby A still kicking like a good'un, MrsJA? And have you found out the sex yet?

Blue, how are things going with you??? :flower:

Isi, I'll be sure to fill out your thread! I'll have to get my notes out and check things, as my memory isn't what it used to be :haha:

Mummy, I hope the heartburn and MS has cleared up... And I hope you're feeling better after your flu and tonsilitus :flower: Are the kicks getting stronger and more noticeable now?

Summer, sorry to hear that you might not have the home birth that you planned but like you said, the main thing is she gets out safe and sound :thumbup:

AFM, we had an appointment with the midwife this afternoon. It was just a regular check up but I was so worried because I hadn't had many kicks/punches since Monday but still had my ten movements in twelve hours. The midwife said it's perfectly normal, they bigger they get, the less room they have so the movements won't be as strong but more gentle. They're measuring just fine for 31 weeks, good strong heartbeat, weight approx 3.9lbs, head down but not engaged and I'm now getting lots of nudges in my ribs which is a little uncomfortable but reassuring :cloud9: I've also started getting Braxton hicks... yikes, they're weird and uncomfortable, especially when you're half sleep and wonder what's going on! :haha: Cold has almost gone but I still have a lovely husky voice :haha: Carpal tunnel is actually getting worse and the splints don't seem to help anymore but there's nothing else they can do. I'm on holiday at the moment and I have next week off too. Then I'm in work for three days, another two weeks off, in for two days and then maternity leave starts February 16th :happydance: So I'm getting plenty of rest, because seriously I'm struggling to make it through the day without one or two naps :wacko: But there still seems to be so much to be done. We've finished the nursery, we're just waiting for a rocking chair to be delivered next week. How's everyone else getting on with their nurseries??

Hugs to all and sorry if I've forgotten to mention anyone :blush:


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh gosh, I have missed so much! :blush:

Glad to see all you ladies moving along! I can't wait to see some bump pics on here!

afm, 37 weeks next week! Had some issues with pretuerm labor at 33 weeks, but I have amazing docs so my little lovebug is still cooking! I promise I will keep up now! things have just been so busy, but I am sitting my bum on the sofa now ;)

Love to all! xx


----------



## tickledpink

Great to see you, Wish2bmama!! Pre-term labour? Yikes, that must've been scary!! It's good to know that everything's ok now ;)

I don't have a new bump pic to share but I do have a video... Baby Southam hasn't been very active since Monday but they seem to have a new found energy since yesterday and tonight they proved it! They're back to their good old self :D The video doesn't seem to pic up all the wriggling but you can definitely see the kicks. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyaLJeJPjCU


----------



## wish2bmama

AWWWWWW!!!! How cute!!!! I love it!!! Very good looking kicks there! :D


----------



## tickledpink

How's everyone doing???????

Any news Wish2bmama?????? Have you been induced yet???? :D


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Here's my bump a few days ago (23 weeks)

I was taken to hospital on friday morning early as I had some contractions! not good! They came from a bug I caught I think - sickness and the other end!! Triggered my body to go into some sort of panic but they stopped the contractions phew! Got back home yest and it's good to be home :)

Hope you are all well! xxx
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tickledpink

Yikes, mummy! Must've been a scary time but at least they managed to stop the contractions! And that's a gorgeous bump you have there! :hugs: Are you on any kind of bed rest now or are you able to carry on as normal but just take things easy? Are you ready for LO yet? Have you bought everything??


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Ladies
Was just popping on here thinking I hadn't heard from you lot for a while!
Hope you're all well, Pink, you are so close!! How are you feeling?? Love the scan pic, we just had ours on Friday which was just the best experience ever!
Mummy, goodness, what a scare that must have been, hope you're ok and you and those babies are resting up.
Isi, how are things with you, you're starting again this month aren't you?? Crossing everything for you hun.
MrsJA/Clussy/Blue How are you all getting on?
Wish2bmama was just about to ask how you were and noticed your signature! CONGRATULATIONS on your baby boy! How wonderful, hope you're all doing well.
xx


----------



## Clussy

Mummy, what a scare! I'm happy to hear that you're at home and doing well. Those 2 LO's need to stay nice and cozy in their womb incubator. Perfectly beautiful bump! 

Wish2Be, Congrats on Liam's birth! Looking forward to checking back on your journal to see how everything went!

Isi, how are things going?

Tickled, 34 weeks! Nice! How are you feeling?

I'll have to get DH to take a pic of my bump this week to post. We haven't taken a pic in a couple weeks. So far so good here. I feel wonderful and have no solid complaints. I feel my sweet lil Joonbug (nickname for the LO) kicking around in there all the time and it's so soothing to me. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## tickledpink

Yikes, I didn't see that!!!!!! Congrats on little Liam, wish2bmama!!!! 

Love your scan pic too, Summer! It took us four attempts over a week to get that pic! They refused to move and all we ever got was the back of their head or the side of their head with a finger in his/her ear. Not the most co-operative of babies... :haha: Even the sonographer called them a 'reprobate' :haha: I think he/she looks just like DH, so I'm pretty sure it's a boy but I could be wrong... 

Great to see you Clussy and glad to hear you're feeling great too!! Looking forward to a bump pic :thumbup:

AFM... I think I have the start of yet another cold. I've had a sniffly nose, dry throat and a muzzy head for a few days but nothing major. If I do have one, it will be the third one since November after DH had his flu jab. He's currently in bed with a really bad cold bless him. The Carpal Tunnel is easing up a little... no pain but I still have the constant pins and needles and no feeling in my fingers. I was worried I had SPD because I have pains in my left thigh and get very stiff and have to hobble around when I first get up but the midwife doesn't seem too concerned. We had our first ante-natal class on Friday! Very enlightening and we met one couple who have the same EDD! It looks like everything is fine for me to have our planned water birth :happydance: Oh and I'm starting to get some sleepless nights... just as I'm dozing off Wriggler decides to kick/punch me and I jump a foot in the air and give DH a heart attack :haha: Alot of the time though, they just wriggle and squirm sooooooo much and rub my tummy button that they wake me up and I feel so sore and uncomfy. The midwife said it will get worse because each day they will have less room and they're gaining about half a pound a week now... Great! :wacko: I've also been getting alot of Braxton Hicks just lately. Boy are they uncomfortable :S I used to get them maybe two or three times a week but now it's maybe 5 or 6 times a day!!!!!!

And here's my 34 week bumpage......

How are all you lovely ladies keeping???
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. I was really missing my favourite IVF girls :flower:

Tickled, that's a lovely bump you've got there. So glad everything is going well :hugs:

Clussy.....awww "Joonbug"....that's so sweet :cloud9:. Can't wait to see another scan picture. So glad everything is going well.

Congrats on Baby Liam, Wish2bmama!!!!

Happy 29 weeks, Summer! I'll bet you can't wait to see your little girl.

MummyIwannabe....wow, that must have been a scare. So glad everything is under control. Lovely bump picture :).

Hi Mrs JA :hugs:

Well.....round 2 kicked off for me last night. Considerably less excited this time.....hope the excitement picks up soon. But otherwise, I'm fine. My best friend is getting married in a few weeks, so its been manic! But a good way to keep my mind occupied :thumbup:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

tickled - fab bump! sorry you're feeling poorly hope u feel better soon!

Clussy - can't wait to see another piccie, glad you're feeling so well! wish I could say the same! :rofl:

Wish2b - congrats!!!!!!!!

Isi - good luck with this second round, I too was very much less excited in fact it was more a chore and I had a lot of NMA but it worked and here I am! It's good to be occupied with the wedding so good luck and keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Clussy

Helloooo My Sweet Ladies!

Isi, how are things going over there? You should probably be scheduled for a retrieval here in the next week or so, right?

Tickled, sorry to hear about the cold and the braxton hicks. You're really soooo close now though! I envy your being able to reach out and practically touch your due date! All set over there, w/your bags packed and just waiting on your lil ones to come 'a knocking? Lovely pic! So much life going on your lovely bump!

Mummy, how you doing over there? Feeling any better?

Summer, sorry to hear about having to go the c-section route, but as long as your lil girl is happy and healthy, that disappointment will be way overshadowed. 

MrsJA, how are you feeling over there? Hoping all's well w/your LO and you and that you're basking in the 2nd tri glow. We're *this* close to the third tri!

AFM, I'm feeling great and have been upping my workouts to get the blood and endorphins flowing. I'm very careful to listen to my body though and not push it. My DH surprised me this weekend by putting our nursery together (painting the walls, picking up our crib, putting together, picking up bedding and putting in place, etc...) all while I was off having my girl's day. It was the BEST surprise to come home to. And boy did it drive it in... we're having a baby! I'm enjoying feeling this good because I'm a week away from 3rd tri and know that it gets much more uncomfortable. In the meantime, life is good! Hope you ladies are doing fabulously!

Here's my 26 week pic:

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-8cZgzNxw1QQ/TVNTEqgumAI/AAAAAAAABRY/-XBMFA9HWdw/s320/26+Weeks+3+%25282%2529.JPG


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wow looking good clussy! I'm about to do my next bump piccie tomorrow hopefully!

I am feeling better now, finding things hard going but feeling pretty good (touch wood) the anti acid tablets are helping my voice come back no end and that's got rid of the cough now which is pure bliss. the heartburn has improved because of these tablets so that's great too. I get exhausted just raising my arms or walking for 15 minutes but I'm doing ok as I'm still working and did a 12 hour day on friday stood on my feet for lots of it! it's a physical job! Got another one of those on friday so hoping I'll continue to do well!

Clussy you look fab! pregnancy suits you! 

We're trying to sort the nursery at the moment but the furniture has been out of stock for AGES and it's holding us back now! want to start nesting and cleaning but it's providing difficult!!

Hope all of you are well and Isi good luck, looking forward to an update from you xxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

GAH! I am sooo in love with my little man! He is just adorable and SUCH a good baby! Of course I have like NO time for anything anymore, but I love it! I love being a new mommy! Just had to share with all you wonderful ladies :kiss:

:hugs: to all the growing bumps and soon to be growning! xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Awww he's gorgeous too :) what a cutie xxx


----------



## tickledpink

Mummy, Summer, Clussy, Blue, MrsJA, how's everyone getting on?

Isi, how are you keeping? I see you're stimming, is everything going ok?

Wish2bmama, how's life as a mummy?

I'm 38 weeks today! 2 weeks to go... getting very uncomfy now and trying to walk is like trying to walk with a bowling ball between your legs lol. Oh and on Sunday me and DH should've been going to a friends for a Sunday roast with her and her hubby. Turns out they'd all arranged a surprise baby shower for me and got it touch with a load of friends through Facebook. I was a little emotional as no-one's ever done anything like that for me before. We got some lovely things from everyone. 

Had a check up at 36 weeks to be told Baby Southam is 3/5th engaged!! And then we were told I had yet more protein and sugar in my urine and also a trace of blood (which could mean the start of a UTI) and my blood pressure was way too high. They booked me in to a ward within the hour and kept me in for 24 hours to be monitored for pre-eclampsia and gestational diabetes. So I also had the diabetic nurse come round and show me how to check my glucose levels (four times a day) until LO is born :/ They let me go home after 24 hours and put me on Labetalol to keep my BP down and had to go back a couple of days later to ADAU for a check up. BP was even higher than before and they kept me their for five hours and kept LO on a trace monitor. All seems fine now but these last couple of weeks have really dragged. We just want LO with us now so we can stop worrying...

I knew pregnancy wouldn't be problem free, but geez, it seems to be never ending! lol. All worth it for the end result though :D


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, that was so sweet of your friends to do that :hugs:. So sorry you've had some scares....but I'm glad everything's fine now. I bet you can't wait to meet your LO :cloud9:

Yes, I'm stimming. Had my first scan today, and I am responding well. 16 follies at the moment. EC could be on Monday....so quite excited about that.

How's everyone doing.....Mrs JA, Clussy, Summer, Mummy.....hope you're all great and the pregnancies are going brilliantly :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## tickledpink

That's great news, Isi!! :D Did you have a journal on here?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Tickled :hugs:. Yes, I do. The link is my signature.


----------



## tickledpink

Duh! :dohh: Sorry, I'm still half asleep :haha: I'll have to start stalking you! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi girls!

Sorry to hear the last few weeks have dragged tickled! Glad all is well tho - not long now!!!

Isi great news on the stimming! EC on monday, hope all goes to plan and monday will be here before you know it :) good luck!

AFM I'm doing ok, monday was a hard day, both babies were jutting out of my stomach all day at lopsided angles and it was a killer but the last two days have been much better :) 10 weeks or less for me now! so excited! no way ready though, haven't got any baby wipes, nappies, hospital bag ready nothing! Best get my bum in gear soon!!
I am still pretty small for twins I think, no one believes me when I say there's 2 in there! I'm beginning to wonder myself! I have a scan next week to see how they're growing. I hope they're ok as my bump is small and I've only put on 9lbs. Fingers crossed all is well :)

love to all xx


----------



## tickledpink

One baby wriggling away is bad enough, so I don't envy you having two fighting for room in there, Mummy ;) I would definitely get that hospital bag ready ;) Mine was only half packed when they said they were admitting me to hospital. It was only 24 hours but you'd be surprised at what things you need! Everything was a mad panic for DH. Lesson learnt so everything is packed now, for me and LO :) Even the nursery is finished! How are you getting on with everything else? I'm sure everything is fine with the twins but let us know how the scan goes! ;)


----------



## wish2bmama

Not long for you tickledpink! Wahoo!

Wow Mummy! Only 9 pounds! You must be all baby bump! *demands bump pic :thumbup: *

Good luck with the stims and EC Isi! :dust:

I am LOVING being Liam's mother! He will be a month old tomorrow! :shock: I have no idea where the time has gone. He is growing up so fast! and is now 10 pounds! Yay boobie juice! :) Everyday I look at him and feel joy in my soul. It's nice to know just how very lucky we are to have him in our lives. :cloud9:

Hope everyone else is doing well! xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Here's the bump :)

the hairdresser said today she couldnt believe there was twins in there! lol I hope they're ok!

Mum is half way through treatment, we're waiting for the scan results next week so I'm nervous about that. The chemo has been rough and we're only half way through. She's a trooper tho bless her.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## brumbar

Looove the bump hun! I'm sure they are all fine and healthy! Wish2b glad all is well with you and baby! X


----------



## tickledpink

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I only have a few minutes (and I mean a few) to spare so I thought I would stop by and let you know that LO has arrived, 12 days early!!!!!!! :baby: Thursday evening about 7pm I was having what I thought were Braxtons, no show and waters intact but almost 7 hours later, when DH got home from work and he timed my 'Braxtons', we realised they were contractions - 3 mins apart, lasting a minute or more. A quick call to the hospital, mad dash to the maternity ward and then a check up... I was 7cm dilated :o They kept losing trace of LO's heartbeat so they broke my waters and some kind of clip had to be attached to his head. So I didn't get my planned water birth but hey ho. An hour later, after using nothing but gas and air, Zachary Edward arrived @ 4.10am, 4th March weighing 6lbs 5oz and measuring almost 18". He's a very tiny baby but happy and healthy! We've had to buy yet more clothes as he's getting lost in the 0-3 months. After all the scans we had done, we were told to expect and 8lb baby :dohh: He's absolutely gorgeous and can't bear to put him down for a second :cloud9: Will be back soon!!!!
 



Attached Files:







P1030794pf.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oh my goodness! he's gorgeous! congrats!!!!

That took you by surprise I bet! my friend was told her baby would be 8lb and ended up being 6, 8oz so just goes to show they don't always get it right!

Awwww he's adorable! just lovely! Enjoy him hun, it's been a long journey but it's sooo worth it!


----------



## wish2bmama

WOW!!! HUGE congrats tickledpink!! What a perfect little one you have there! Hehe, what a tiny guy! I'm so happy for you! Take TONS of pics! The time really does fly out the window. I don't even hardly remember my LO when he was tiny :(. But I got it on video!

And you look GREAT mummy!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, huge congrats Tickled!!! What a totally beautiful baby!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Clussy

Wow, Congrats Tickled! How amazing! Lil Zachary's beautiful! How are you feeling??? So thrilled for your wonderful surprise and happy to hear that all are happy and healthy!

And Wish2bemama, Liam looks so healthy and gorgeous! How long did it take you to get into a groove w/him at home? Are you breastfeeding? 

Mummy, you're bump is gorgeous! You're definitely carrying more discreetly than most who are carrying twins. I'm carrying _*very*_ prominently and I'm just carrying one. I was starting to get a complex (a girlfriend of mine was 10 weeks ahead of me and my bump was larger than hers!) until I realized I was being silly and put things in perspective. :haha:

Isi, wishing you super healthy EC. You'll absolutely be in my thoughts and prayers, sweet lady!

MrsJA, hope all's well with you and that your third tri is beginning on a comfortable and happy note!

Our dear friends had their baby girl last week and they're trying to get into their groove w/her now at home but are definitely proud and excited. It's making us so very excited to finally have our lil one join us in a couple of months. It feels so far away from now.


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks Clussy! Erm, about 2 weeks to get to know his different cries and what makes him happy. I sure am breastfeeding! It was SUPER hard, but I stuck with it and we are now all set! My breasts are still adjusting to his demands (ie.. still over producing) but thats nothing. I can't believe how big he is now! I find myself really upset that I didn't take more pictures of him when he was first born and the first few days and weeks of his life. I was just really focusing on being his mommy and not worrying about pics.. but I wish I had now :(

How are we all feeling?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm starting to become really uncomfortable. Can't breathe very well, bump is aching constantly and back ache is a killer! Went dizzy at weekend just walking round shops for 30 minutes! my legs are like jelly! I'm so surprised even though i'm small in terms of bump the pressure on your body is something else! Still gota keep working until 9th april too. Please please please I need to make it that far, not sure how but I have responsibilities!

Googling maternity support belts now! :rofl:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hello Ladies!
Firstly, oh my goodness!!!!!! Pink I am soooooooooooo happy for you, CONGRATULATIONS!! I was just popping on here to see how you were doing but I wasn&#8217;t expecting that I have to say! He is absolutely gorgeous!! You must be so so so proud. Hope you&#8217;re all well and sending you all lots of love and hugs.

Mummy, firstly I hope all is ok with your mum and the treatment is going well. My Mum went through chemo for leukaemia, it&#8217;s so tough but hang on in there.
I can&#8217;t actually believe you&#8217;ve only gained 9lbs! I am so impressed and incredibly jealous, I look like a sack of potatoes!
Let us know how the scan goes!

Wish2bmama, Liam is such a cutie! It&#8217;s so nice to hear such positive words about new motherhood too, I&#8217;m getting so fed up with a couple of friends of mine that have just had babies and all they do is whinge and moan, you&#8217;ve lifted my spirit reading that!

Brumbar! Lovely to hear from you, how&#8217;s everything going?

Clussy, glad to hear all is well with you, it wont be long now! I can&#8217;t believe we&#8217;re actually nearly there! 

Isi, hoping all went well with the EC, really looking forward to hearing how you got on.

MrsJA, Blue, hope you ladies are good!

AFM I had a scan today to see if my placenta had moved and I am delighted to say that it has and I have been cleared for my home birth, yipppeeee!!!

Love to everyone xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm sure you don't look like a sack of potatoes Summer! ;) 

So pleased your placenta has moved for you and you can have the birth you want :) Not long now! 9 weeks for me and about 7 weeks for you by the look of it!

Good luck isi with your EC! i have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Girlies
How is everyone?? Tickled, how is the gorgeous Zachary??
Isi, how is your cycle going??? Fingers crossed you are into the lovely 2ww now???
Mummy how was your scan??
How is everyone else??

xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

My twins are here (shock!!!)

long story will update when I fully recover! had an awful time but twins are progressing well thank goodness!


----------



## wish2bmama

OMG! Congrats Mummy!!! I hope they are doing well! XX


----------



## Clussy

OMG! Mummy Congratulations! How are you doing? How are sweet lil Max and Isla doing? Cute names! Can't wait to hear the full story. T&P are with you and your lil ones! May you all regain much strength in the days/weeks to come!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh wow! Congrats Mommy!! So happy for you! Can't wait to see the pictures!!

Hi lovely ladies. Forgive me for the lack of personals. I'm approaching the end of my 2ww and my head is all over the place!! I had a 2 day transfer about 9 days ago, so praying everything has worked out. 

Love to you all. Will update soon!

:hug:


----------



## wish2bmama

Fingers crossed for you Isi!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks wish2bmama :hugs:

I got my :bfp: this morning ladies! First on an FRER and then on a digi (Pregnant 1-2 weeks :)). I'm still in shock but so so excited


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congrats isi!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

YES!! Congrats Isi! I came on here hoping to see a BFP post and there it was! WOOT!!!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Oh my goodness!!! So much news!!!!!!

Isi, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Oh I am soo sooo happy for you, couldn't happen to a nicer forum member!! :) You must be on cloud 9, enjoy those tests, I must have done one every day for the first 2 months haha, the novelty of that BFP never wore off!!

And CONGRATULATIONS Mummy!! Oh my goodness, I wasn't expecting that! I do hope you're all well, sending you all lots of love xx


----------



## Clussy

Congrats Isi! That's wonderful news! So very happy for you over here. :hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance:

Mummy, looking forward to hearing updates of health and excitement from you soon!
:flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

So today I have some time (and energy) to finally reflect on this past week! Geez I feel like I've been through some sort of car crash trauma but I'm slowly recovering and feeling more human! 

I still sit here in a state of disbelief really that our twinnies are here already and they're not longer inside me! 

It started on Monday, an ordinary day, I had the most relaxed day I've ever had. No computer work just nice chilled day. Went to lunch with one of my bessies and hubby for her bday and had a leisurely stroll back. About 5pm I felt a bit wet down below. Lay down as I was tender and watched tv with hubby. Still felt a wet feeling down below and was feeling a little trickle even lying down. Told DH to make dinner and if it continued we'd phone hospital. Well it got to 7pm and I got up for a wee and I had a large wet patch on my trousers so we phoned hospital and they said to come in. (didn't even get to eat my dinner! lol)
Was hooked up to lots of different monitors etc and on initial assessment could feel contractions and definately was leaking water. Cervix was 3cm dilated!! :s Was given a steroid injection and told they would monitor me. They could stop contractions but just wanted to check that I didn't have an infection. If I didn't and my water was ok they would try and keep me from going into labour. Was just about to tuck into my sandwich after re assuring my mum that things would be ok when whoosh I thought my waters had gone but it turned out to be huge blood loss :( It kept on coming and coming and coming, so much blood I have never seen so much! Well after that things were a complete blur. I was jabbed with injections from every angle, emergency c section was the only option due to the amount of blood loss they said I was critical. No time to fill out the paperwork I was rushed into theatre for surgery. 
The C section was the worst experience of my life. I could feel so much pulling and tugging it was horrendous. The babies arrived, Max first 2lb 10 ozs crying and then Isla 2lbs 8ozs crying. I didn't get to see either and that's when my c section turned awful. I began to feel my legs, I could even lift them. I panicked and stop them to stop, they gave me more drugs but it didn't help. I begged them to knock me out in the end and they did I was so traumatised. They struggled to sort the bleeding and to get all of Max's placenta out as it was this that had ruptured and caused all the bleeding.
I spent the next day in critical care where I passed in and out of consciousness! Max and Isla were good weights for nearly 29 weeks so they decided not to transfer them to London. Thank goodness!
I eventually saw them on the Weds for the first time. In a bad way I couldn't muster the strength to see them for long but it was pretty scary to see all the wires etc around them. They weren't ventilated but were having air pumped into them. 
5 days on they are now off all breathing support and holding their own :happydance: I have attached 2 piccies of them. I can't believe they're here and they're perfect. I feel so bad that because of me they're having to go through all this trauma, I wish they had stayed in me for longer but I'm glad they're alive and day by day I'm willing them to get stronger!
I was discharged on friday and today I am feeling far more human. Still incredibly sore but up and about now.
I manage to visit once a day (from yesterday) and that's all I can do at the moment as I'm so exhausted. I'm expressing and doing well with that now so I'm able to do my bit and give them what they need which is good. They were being weighed last night (they said to expect weight loss at first) so I'll see how they're doing tonight :)
 



Attached Files:







Isla (1).jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 8









Max (1).jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Isla looks so cute, I think Max looks like benjamin button!! :rofl:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh wow! Mommy you went through so much!! You're such a strong lady! They are so adorable!! Much bigger than I'd have thought. Gosh, you're a Mom :hugs:. How cool is that?!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

very cool on cloud 9!:cloud9:


----------



## Clussy

Awww, Mummy! What you've been through! All 4 of you! I'm sure your DH was at his wits ends in nervousness and fear for his sweet lil family too. I can only imagine what you all went through, through this whole surprise early labor. Wonderful to hear that they're both breathing on their own and that you're a bit less sore and starting to become more mobile. How long are they going to have to stay in the NICU? I had a girlfriend that had her twins at 27 weeks (16 years ago) and it was of course stressful and she heard gloom from the Dr's about their future development of their brains and motor skills and they surpassed all expectations. The more love, support, hope and faith that you put into your lil sweet peas, the better off they'll be in gaining their strength. I'm so happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm not too sure how long they will be in SCBU for. They said I may be able to try breast feeding at 32 weeks which will be in 2 ish weeks time. They are both sucking on their dummies to improve their palete so that's good. They usually say around the time that they would have been due so 10th May ish but usually before that... all depends on their progress. Fingers crossed their strength continues and we will soon have them home with us :)


----------



## wish2bmama

How adorable!!! So glad to hear you are feeling better! And glad to hear you are able to express, def good for the tiny ones <3


----------



## Summer Breeze

Wow Mummy! I can't believe what you've been through, so glad to hear you're all doing well, your babies are absolutely beautiful, you must be so proud.
Keep us posted won't you xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Just thought to update you that my scan yesterday showed 2 gorgeous little sacs :flower:. We didn't get to hear the heart beat yet, but I'm hoping we can get to do this by the next scan. I pray they both stick around!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Kay & Emm - smaller.JPG
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Clussy

So so so happy for you Isi! Can't wait to cheer you along through all the next fun milestones! Enjoy and take it easy! :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

woohoo!!! :happydance: fab fab news Isi!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Thats wonderful Isi!! :dance:


----------



## gilkar

Doing ICSI in June. On DHEA right now for 10 weeks. You all, see ahead of me in the June process.

Karen


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey there

This was June last year! We have managed to keep thread going! :)

Good luck with your cycle :)


----------



## Summer Breeze

Wow congratulations Isi, what wonderful wonderful news!! Please do keep us posted!
Best of luck with your cycle Karen, if you need any advice we've all been there!!

Mummy, hope you are your precious little ones are doing well?

How's everyone else, I can now say I'm due "A week on Sunday" can't believe it!!!
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

they are doing well so far thanks summer :)

They are 4 weeks old today. Max is now 3lb 6oz and isla 2lb 14oz. They both managed some milk through a bottle yesterday! up until now it had been through a tube in their tummies! Now they are going to do 1 bottle to 2 tube feeds so it's good progress :)

Ooo wow a week on sunday how exciting!!!!! Keep us posted :)


----------



## Laylani

I'll be doing my first IVF this June .... I'm feeling nervous about it!!


----------



## tickledpink

Been a while since I've been here but how's everyone doing? 

Great to hear your little ones are doing well, Mummy!

Summer, any news yet? You're past your EDD now!

Isi, Clussy... how are things going? 

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hello Ladies!
Pink your little Zachary is beauuuuuutiful!! What a gorgeous pic! How is it all going??

Mummy how our your little ones? Hope all is well and hope it isn't long before you can take them home.

Isi how is pregnancy treating you??!!

Clussy not long for you now, how are you feeling?

MrsJA, long time no hear!! Hope all is good with you!

AFM i am now 4 days overdue :( Trying my best to be patient but its getting tough!
Keep in touch girls xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

PS. Laylani, all the best for your June cycle, let us know if you need any advice! x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oo summer keep us posted! Must be any day now! Hope you can stay patient ;) it's soooo hard wondering when it might happen!!!

AFM - we are "hoping" our babies will be home on Monday!!! :happydance: fingers crossed! Long as all goes to plan they will be home with us finally after 7 long weeks xxx


----------



## tickledpink

Hi Summer! So... you must be a mummy by now, surely!!!!!!????? AFM. We have our good days and our bad days... and then our very bad days :( Little Zachary has colic and we now think he's constipated and has trapped wind. The doctor is reluctant to give him anything as he's only 9 weeks old but has suggested Aptamil Comfort formula which is supposed to help with both issues. Not sure it's working but it's only been a couple of days. He cried near enough constantly for 12 hours on Wednesday with only a couple of half hours naps. I'm dead on my feet and can't believe I'm managing to stay awake. My milk supply is getting very low though and I can't express much. The HV seems to think it could be poor diet (because I'm constantly snacking, as I don't get a minute to myself for meals when hubby's at work) and because I'm so tired and stressed out. She's told me to try and breastfeed every two hours and to do night feeds (which hubby has been doing because he works a late shift) as the hormones are at their highest and help with my milk supply. I've been told things will get better in the next two or three months... Apart from that, everything is fine. He had his post natal check up and weighs a healthy 10lb 3oz. Bang on target for his age :) And we're getting lots of smiles and cooing from him. Really does make your heart melt :)

Mummy, are your little ones home now? I sure hope so!

MrsJA, Clussy, Isi, how are you doing?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

awww tickled sorry to hear your poor boy is suffering that must be awful to hear him crying for so long :( hope he feels better soon.

I'm am so happy to report our twins came home this week! it's not been plain sailing as Isla had to go back into hospital to have a blood transfusion and ended up staying the night. was hard to leave her when we'd only got her home for 2 days but she's now back with us and it's great!
Trying to get used to the lack of sleep though! Nothing quite prepares you hehe!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hello Ladies!!!
Well I am giddy to announce that our baby has arrived!!!! And I got my home water birth, so we are over the moon. She was exactly a week late but so worth waiting for. We have named her Summer, after 'our song' 'Summer Breeze' (hence the user name - so maybe you'll have to start calling me "Breeze"!) She weighed in at a healthy 7lb 12oz and is just perfect.
The labour turned out to be rather more gruelling than expected, we discovered after 9 hours that she was back to back and so I was making really slow progress, I ended up in labour for 25 hours but I wouldn't change a thing, she is just beautiful and we're sooo in love.
Pink I'm so sorry to hear about the tough time, I get myself in knots just listening to her cry over a changed nappy for 5 minutes so I cannot imagine how hard colic is to deal with. I do hope things get easier, he looks absolutely beautiful :)
Mummy, I am so so pleased to hear your babies are home with you now, that must be the most wonderful feeling. You've been through so much, you must be a very strong lady. I hope your Mum is doing ok.
Isi, how is pregnancy treating you?
Mrs JA, hope all is well with you??
Clussy, how's everything with you? has your little bundle of magic arrived??!!
Much Love Ladies xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww congrats Summer!!! She is so BEAUTIFUL!!! You must be so thrilled :hugs:. And you got the water birth too!!! Fantastic!!!

Tickled, sorry to hear Zach has been poorly. Sending you both loads of :hugs:. But he is such a gorgeous baby!!! My heart melts whenever I see your avatar....bless!!

That's great the twins are home, Mummy!!!

As for me, I've been fair. Very bad MS (but no throwing up) and loads of fatigue....combined with unpleasant work conditions (my bosses are great, but my colleagues are so competitive and as I haven't been at my best, I have been lagging behind and not feeling great about it), it hasn't been an easy ride.....but I'm so so grateful for our blessings!!

We had our nuchal scan on Tuesday and it went great. Both babies were measuring well. One was chilled and sucking his/her thumb, while the other was jumping all over the place. DH and I were so enchanted and fell even harder in love with them.

Clussy, Mrs J.....I'm sure your babies are almost here. Please keep us updated!

:hug:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hey Ladies,
Just bumping up this thread, would hate to lose touch!
How is everyone? There must be lots of news to catch up on!!

xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww....how gorgeous is your daughter, Summer :cloud9:

I'm okay-ish. Had to have a cerclage stitch put in 2 weeks ago....and have been having some discomfort with the stretching, the twinnies and a pesky fibroid :dohh:. But everything else is great.

Clussy and Mrs JA.....I'm sure they've had their babies now. Would love to get in touch with them.

Mummy, Tickled.....hope your babies are doing great :flower:


----------



## tickledpink

Hey Summer! I love your avi! She's absolutely adorable!! She looks quite happy there fast asleep :p

Isi, the fibroid and stitch...nothing serious I hope? Will you be finding out the sex of the twins? :)

Everything's going great here. We put Zachary on Aptamil Comfort - just like the doctor suggested - and his colic and constipation seems to have disappeared. We have a routine now and he knows that after a bath, it's bedtime not nap time. So he now sleeps through from about 11pm until 7am... absolute bliss lol. He's also started teething so we have a few tantrums when he's feeling a little rough. Lots of rosy cheeks, drooling, crying and chewing hands. He's also started doing 'baby talk' which is just adorable to listen to <3 Here's a couple of recent pics - and one pic from a photoshoot a couple of weeks ago :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







zsreid.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 13









220511 zes.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww Tickled, Zachary is GORGEOUS :cloud9:

I'm okay now, thanks. The stitch was mainly preventive....but the fibroid...a flaming nuisance :dohh:. But we're fine :flower:. Definitely checking the sex....hopefully in another 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Clussy

Hi Ladies! Goodness, I've been way out of the loop for a while now! 

Isi, so great to hear things are coming along greatly for you! When do you find out the genders?

Mummy, how are the twins doing? 

Breeze flower:), congrats on the arrival of lil Summer! How wonderful that you got the water birth that you wanted w/out intervention! Much respect to you for toughing it out on a long labor, Lady! How's the sleep coming along?

Tickled, so glad to read the colicky phase has subsided and all's well in your happy family. They say that by 10 weeks, most babies' colic will have subsided. We haven't had too much of that on our hands so far, just short stints of loud cries at times, which are so painful to hear when we can't make it better. :nope:Your Zachary is absolutely precious! Great pics!

AFM, our lil Isabella Anne was born at 4:26AM on May 17th (her due date, as it were) after an induction (due to consistently measuring rather large and the OB worrying about delivery) and a 21 hour labor (back labor at that...). As it turns out, our lil Izzy was an average weight/size after all so I wish we hadn't induced but all turned out well. In love with her but oy vey, am learning that newborns require every last morsel of energy you have. :haha: She's now getting over a growth spurt and giving us 6 hours of sleep at a time, which is a blessing! She really doesn't like to be put down much at ALL though, so I'm getting a lovely arm work out but the days are going by so quickly. She's now smiling back at us and trying to imitate us when we stick our tongue out at her. It's so awesome! I've also learned that there's no meltdown (of hers) that the Moby wrap can't put the kibosh on. It's heaven sent! I'd highly recommend it!

How's MrsJA doing? Going to go see if I can't send her a quick note to see how her sweet one is doing.

Much love and hugs to all! So happy to hear that we're all are doing so well!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awwww congrats Clussy!!! I'm so so happy for you!!! She's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

congrats Clussy! She is beautiful! x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hello ladies! 

A quick post from me! (I will come back later when I have some time to update!)

Max and Isla are doing great! Max has some bad reflux and had some breathing issues but hoping this will sort itself out! He is 8lb 10 ish and Isla is 7lb ish. Feeding every 2.5/3 hours still *yawn* :haha: lovin being a mummy its amazing isn't it! :)

Here's a few piccies of them together :D

Isla is always awake and Max is asleep although he has just started waking more and I love the pic of him almost saying " put it there sister!" hahaha! And one in their first outfit :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4811cccemail.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 10









twinniesb&wemail.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 10









photo (1).jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 12









photo (2).jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wish2bmama

OMG!!! how CUTE Mummy! My heart is all warm and fuzzy seeing these! :flower: x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG, they are ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!! So so beautifu, Mummy :hugs:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hey Ladies!!

So glad we're keeping this thread going, it's so nice to hear how you're all doing :)

Lovely Isi, so sorry to hear about your stitch and fibroid. Hope things have settled down a little for you. How are you and those lovely twinnies? Cannot believe you're 20 weeks now!

Tickled, your Zachary is just goooorgeous!! What a cutie pie! And that's just great that you're finding a routine, that must be so lovely for you all. Keep the lovely pics coming!

Clussy! Lovely to hear from you and CONGRATULATIONS!! On baby Isabella Anne, what a beautiful name, am so happy for you. She is stunning, what a beautiful girl, look at those big eyes! Again keep those pics coming! I am with you with the sling, we have a Kari Me which looks very similar, Summer just loves it.
I agree being a mummy is just the greatest gift, we've all been through so much to get here, we so deserve it :)
Hope you have some success with Mrs JA, I sent her a message a while back but not heard anything, would love to hear how's she's doing.

Wish2bmama how are you and Liam doing??

Mummy those pictures are just divine!!! What a lovely lovely thing to have, I'm dying to get some done. Sorry to hear about Max's reflux and breathing problems, its so hard to see them suffering isn't it, keep us posted on how he gets on. They are just beautiful, what a special bond they're going to have. So lovely to hear you sound so happy.

AFM, we are doing really well, had a bit of a tough time with wind for a few weeks but she is now burping like a trouper (!) and is so much happier which is such a relief. She is such a smiley baby and just melts my heart with every one!
Keep in touch ladies xxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Morning! How's everyone doing?

Isi, how's the fibroid and stitch? :flower: And twin girls?!!! :thumbup:

Mummy, Max and Isla are absolutely gorgeous!!! :cloud9:

Clussy!!! Congrats on Isabella Anne! What a beautiful name!

Wish2bmama, how are you getting on?

AFM... Zachary has been teething for the last few weeks! What a nightmare :wacko: We think he's cut one tooth and another three on the way. It's awful hearing him scream and cry real tears :cry: The Calpol and teething gel helps a little but you have to catch it in time. He's been sleeping through the night for the past 5 or 6 weeks so we've been able to get a decent nights sleep :happydance: He's also doing lots of his baby talk which is just adorable and smiling at anyone and everyone :cloud9: He's started taking an interest in what we're eating and drinking and the HV is suggesting we start weaning him on to solids in the next 4 or 5 weeks! :o Solids already? He'll be 5 months tomorrow! Where did the time go?

And hello to all those ladies I missed! :flower:


----------



## wish2bmama

Hello everyone!

My little baby boy is 6 MONTHS old! He's half a year old! :shock: I still can't believe it. He cut two teeth at 5.5 months and he is working hard to sit alone, but hasn't gotten the hang of it just yet.

Tickled, yay for sstn! And a first tooth! I love the avatar, seems like such a happy baby!

summer, glad the wind is comming up now! 

Clussy, hug congrats! What a cute name!

Isi, how are you and the twinnies doing?

And how are you doing Mummy? 

Hope you all are having a wonderful summer! x


----------



## tickledpink

Hi wish2bmama!!! Isn't the time just flying by! It's quite scary when you think about it :S Zachary can't quite sit up on his own yet, he slowly rolls forward lol. But he can now roll over from his back to his tummy and is desperate to crawl. He keeps bringing his knees up under his chest, his bum goes up in the air and then he loses his balance and falls over lol. And then he gets frustrated and cries :( But if he wants to get somewhere, he pushes his feet on the floor and scoots along on his back... And yes, he's a very happy little boy. Everyone makes the same comment! He's so nosy and sits and stares at people, frowning as if he's studying them. Then he gives them the biggest smile ever! :cloud9:


----------



## tickledpink

Any ladies still around? How are you all getting on?? xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi Tickledpink! I'm still hanging around. lol

How are you and Zachary?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I am too! struggling to find time to post but I will I promise!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi Mummy! How are you and the twinnies? I look forward to reading your update!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Ladies!
Lovely to see some of you are still checking in, I keep popping in every now and then to see how you're all doing!
Summer is doing well, such a happy little girl, I don't know about you but I still can't believe how lucky we've been, have to pinch myself every now and then!
Looking forward to an update from everyone xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. So pleased everyone is doing so well :flower:

Tickled and Summer.....your babies are growing so fast! They look so so gorgeous!!!

Wish2be and Mummy, glad you ladies are also keeping well and your lovely babies are doing well.

Clussy....hope you're well. Kisses to the little one!!

MrsJA.....I still think about you. Does anyone know how's she's faring?

As for me, well, I'm about 6+ weeks to meeting my gorgeous girls. I arrived in America about 5 weeks ago, as my DH and I decided it was best I have them here. Everything has been going great....except that I've recently had a significant dip in energy, quite a bit of back pain, and a good deal of Braxton Hicks. So I guess my fantastic 2nd tri health is over...lol. I'm having a scheduled section at about 37 weeks....so I'm looking forward to that.

Below is a scan picture of one of my beautiful girls (the other one was camera shy that day :flower:), as well as a few bump pictures.

Hugs to everyone :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:hug:
 



Attached Files:







My gorgeous Princess - small size.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1









Week 27.jpg
File size: 73.7 KB
Views: 2









Week 28.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2









Week 29.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2









Week 30.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tickledpink

Isi! Wow what a lovely bump! And a gorgeous scan pic of 'one' of your little girls :flower: Not long to go now!!!!! :happydance: Is everything ready for their arrival?

MummyIwanabe, great to see you're still here!! :thumbup: Same goes for Summer and wish2bmama.

Any of you lovely ladies on Facebook That's about the only place that I check in to daily for messages and it would be lovely to keep in touch with you! If you are, you can find me there... Dee Southam :flower: Not sure how many of us there are :haha:

Zachary's doing great! He now has two bottom front teeth and has been on solids for a month :wacko: Although he can push himself backwards he can't actually crawl. But he can roll everywhere and turn corners as I found out the other day :dohh: I left him on his play mat for five mins and come back to find him up the other end of the room and he's had to manoeuvre his way around the sofa to get there :wacko: I have a feeling he's going to be big trouble when he can crawl. God help us when he walks! :dohh:

He'll be 7 months old next week and I go back to work in about 6 weeks :cry: I can't believe my 9 months maternity leave is nearly up and have to leave my little man :nope: 

Here's a pic from the last week :cloud9: Spitting image of his daddy!
 



Attached Files:







P1040885pf.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6









P1040888pf.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Clussy

Summer Breeze said:


> I don't know about you but I still can't believe how lucky we've been, have to pinch myself every now and then!
> Looking forward to an update from everyone xx

I think this so very often! The fact that IVF worked for us is amazing! Our lil one (Izzy - Isabella but we call her Izzy) is amazing! When she hit 4.5 months, it's like we got a whole new baby! She was suddenly so aware and happy and just this little person. She's always been a super baby but it really came out at it's best in the last month. 

I think of you ladies often as well and am so happy to see you all glowing with your lil ones in your arms.

Isi, your bump is so perfect! Congrats! You're on the cusp of having your 2 dreams right there in your arms! Cant' wait to hear how it all went! You're very much in my prayers!

Summer, your little girl is adorable! Look at that huge grin!

Tickled, Wow, 7 months?!? Zachary's such a big boy and so cute! Look at all that hair piled on top of his head. 

Wish2bmama and MummyIwannabe, happy to see you both here as well. What a happy adventure we've all had and continue to have!

Cheers to you all!

Here's our little Izzy:
https://i53.tinypic.com/ig9tns.jpg


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hello ladies, awww your little ones are sooooooo cute!

Isi - not long for you! Well done for holding onto them for so long! I feel so bad I didn't manage to lol and often wonder why but all that matters is that we'll all ok now. We've had a rocky ride.Only last week my 2 were admitted to hospital. They caught a nasty virus from an adult cold (god knows where from) and had severe breathing problems probably because they were premature and vulnerable. My little boy had to go back on cpap and I honestly thought we might loose him :( after 6 long awful days in hospital with my gorgeous babies we are now back home and live to fight another day! I seriously thought we'd left all the tubes, tests, hospitals behind us but unfortunately not! The damn virus could not be treated with antibiotics either so we had to ride it out. Scary times...

They are still on lots of meds for reflux but are growing well. No teeth yet, just started solids and my little girl is trying to hard to sit up! 

Great to hear from you all, keep it up it's great to hear of everyone's progress!

Are any of you considering the journey again through IVF ICSI? xxx


----------



## Clussy

Isi, CONGRATS on your twinnies! So very excited and thrilled for you! Hope you're getting lots of support in these first few weeks. Much love to you and your family!

Mummy, we're hoping to try again w/our totsicles that we have stored, sometime mid-next year. We'll see though. How about you?

We've reached the magical 6 month mark. SIDS threat is significantly reduced and Izzy is a ton of fun with giggles, rolling around the floor to get to where she wants, sitting up (as long as we get her up in position first), everything in her mouth, lots of babbling. This is happiness. Complete and utter happiness.

Hope all are well!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much Clussy :hugs:. Congrats on hitting the 6 month mark! I can't believe how time flies! And even though I'm only about a week into this, I know exactly what you mean. I don't think I have ever felt love like this before. Pure magic :cloud9:

Hi ladies. How has everyone been? Our gorgeous girls arrived on Tuesday, 8th November, by scheduled c-section. It went very smooth and Chima Carmen was born at 8.17am, weighing 5lbs 10oz, and her sister Chizzy Claire arrived at 8.19am, weighing 4lbs 15oz. It's been quite hectic, this past week and my blood pressure has been high post partum, but I wouldn't trade any of it for the world. I'm using my hubby's I-pad now so cant upload pictures yet, but I'll try to do so soon!

Tickled, Summer, Mommy, Wish, hope you and your gorgeous babies are doing great.

Anyone hear from MrsJA?


----------



## tickledpink

Isi!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!! They look absolutely gorgeous and so tiny!!!

Zachary will be 9 months old on Sunday EEK!!!!! He's now crawling everywhere and pulling himself up to a standing position with no trouble... won't be long until he's off. 

Oh and I've now been back at work for two weeks ands absolutely hate it :( Me and hubby work at the same place, and I changed my hours so that one of us would always be with Zachary and I've had to move departments too. Ever since going back, I've been suffering with bad headaches and cry most evenings. I get up at 6.30am, leave for work at 7.15am to start at 8am. I only work up until 2pm but by the time I get home, I'm lucky if i see DH for an hour before he leaves for work and doesn't finish until midnight. SO of course byt the time he gets home, I'm already asleep... And whereas I would see Zachary for 12 hours, I now only see him for 5 :( I've been thinking of quitting work but we can't afford it, so I've got to see HR and see about working 8am-noon instead. Better than nothing I suppose... Sorry to be depressing, but I just had to get that off my chest, as I sometimes think hubby feels I'm over reacting :( But then he hasn't spent the last 9 months at home with our little boy... 

Oh and someone mentioned going down the IVF path again... definitely

Hope all you lovely ladies are keeping well

Dee
xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats Isi!!! They are adorable! And so tiny :kiss:

Congrats on the 6 month mark clussy! :dance: I loved hitting that milestone too :)

:hugs: tickled. I couldn't imagine going back to work right now. 

We are doing FET early next year! Excited.. but scared to have 2 under 2.


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hello Ladies
Happy New Year! Hope you all had a magical first christmas with your babies!
Firstly, CONGRATULATIONS ISI!!! Your girls are just beautiful!! How are you all getting along?
Tickled, I'm so sorry to hear how tough you're finding it getting back to work, it's such a shock to the system going from seeing your baby all day to having those precious hours cut down. Especially hard if your time with your husband is cut down too. How are you finding it now you've cut your work hours down? Any better? 
Love the new pic of Zachary by the way, what a cutie!
wish2bmama How are you and lovely Liam? Can't believe he'll be 1 soon!
Clussy, Izzie is just gorgeous!!! What a smile!! Hope you're all getting along well and still having loads of fun with your precious girl.
Mummy, how are you and the twinnies?
MrsJA... Hope all is good.
As for us, everything is great, Summer is now 8 month old and so much fun!! Almost crawling which is very exciting! She is such a smiley baby, although incredibly determined and if she is not happy with something, boy she lets you know about it!
We were hoping to jump on the IVF train at the end of this year after a family wedding in Australia but after speaking with my consultant he has advised we don't hang about that long so we may be back in the game fairly soon, yikes!!
Speak soon ladies and get some more pictures up!

Jacqui xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi Summer! Good to hear from you! Woot for starting IVF again soon! How exciting! Ooo, almost crawling! Lookout, they get into TONS of trouble then :haha:

Afm, Liam is almost 1 YEAR old! :shock: The time has just flown by! He's so active and super! A happy little boy. He can walk behind his push thing and stand alone for a few seconds! He likes to wipe my face with a towel :haha:

We were going to do FET later this year too Summer! But we got a really big surprise at Christmas! A :bfp:! :shock: we weren't even trying! Have my first OB apt tomorrow, so fingers crossed.

Hope everyone is doing well! Can't wait to hear updates! xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Wowee! Congratulations!! That is such wonderful news!! How did your OB appointment go?
Keep us posted, so happy for you! xx


----------



## wish2bmama

It went well! We saw a hb! Baby is dating at 6w1d, so a little behind what I thought. But at least there is a hb. 

The doc was just in awe. After many surgeries and IVF, I get a natural bfp! craziness!


----------



## Clussy

Wish2b, wow, a surprise BFP? That's amazing! Congratulations to you and your DH! Sending you T&P that all goes and stays well. Liam will be a year soon? That's so crazy! 

Summer, thank you for the sweet words, our little Izzy is a dream come true and she's truly starting to have such a distinct personality and demeanor. It's so awesome to see it come through more every day! She's now getting into the crawling stage, pulling herself up to stand against surfaces/people and wanting to get into everything. It's funny and scary. :winkwink: Summer is such a gorgeous one! Her smiling eyes are just wonderful! I hear ya on the 'when she's not happy she'll let you know', wow, it's such a reality check to hear your baby grunt at you and frown. They're not just these little defenseless babies anymore. Very cool! Looking forward to hearing how FET goes for you. I feel like we're pro now. :thumbup:

Tickled, how's it going over there with dear Zachary?

Isi, I'm sure the twins are keeping you plenty busy. How are they doing? Any recent pics?

We're probably going to wait until Izzy turns a year old in a few months and get the process rolling for an FET. fingers crossed!


----------



## tickledpink

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing?

Isi, how are your gorgeous little ones getting on?

And wish2b!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!! Congratultions!!!!!! That's absolutely brilliant news!!!!! 

We were looking at TTC again when Zachary turns one in March but we've decided to stick with one after some recent news. I think I mentioned I was having bad headaches not long after going back to work after 9 months maternity leave. A few visits to the doc, some painkillers and talk of possible PND or 'seperation isssues'... Wrong. Bit of a bombshell to say the least and still numb but after a recent MRI I've been told I have a brain tumour. I hope to get the results from my biopsy this week so fingers crossed it's benign. After 10 days in hospital in Oxford, an hour away from home, I'm now back with my boys and enjoying every minute. Zachary seems to be growing up so fast, cruising around the room like lightening, I can't keep up with him, jamming toys in every hole and making as much noise as he can. And he giggles so much you can't help but laugh with him which sets him off even more. Anyways... enough from me. I'm just happy to read all the news going on here with more babies on the way!!!!! Love and hugs to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

OMG Tickeld!!! :hugs: fingers crossed for good news on your biopsy. I can't imagine what you must be going through right now. :hugs: Keep us posted on the results!


----------



## tickledpink

Bad news girls.... of the worst kind. Not even sure i know what to make of it... It's a grade 4, inoperable tumour. I start chemo and radiotherapy in a couple of weeks. Hopefully it will slow it down and give me some more time with hubby and little Zachary. Going to give it a bloody good fight!


----------



## smiledreamer

omg so sorry to hear this
and to think i was gunna join u girls and tell u my story
it just doesnt seem right now 

hope all works out for the best x


----------



## smiledreamer

so sorry to hear ur news

and to think i was gunna join u girls and add my story
it just doesnt seem right now xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Omg tickled I am just stunned I cannot believe your awful news :cry: geez, I hope the chemo and radio zap the *******. Keep us posted I will be thinking of you no end. C is such a ******* disease, what a tremendous shock for you all. 

It doesn't seem right to post an update on here but I will do a quick refresher of whats going on with us right now! Our twins are doing well, have fought 2 viruses and growing well, they are 10 months now 7 months corrected - can't quite believe it! They will be 1 in march and it's come around so quickly! They can't crawl, can nearly sit up on their own but are very wobbly so are very much still like babies! They have completely different personalities :) our consultant is happy with their progress! 

Tickled once again my thoughts are with you all, I will be thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh tickled. I'm so, so, so sorry to hear that. Damn. :( My thoughts are with you and your family! xxxxx


----------



## tickledpink

Just thought I'd stop by with some amazing news which I received last night!!!!!!!!!!! After 8 years of trying and 6 failed IVF attempts, my brother and his wife are having a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My future niece/nephew is due on my brothers birthday, 14th October!!!!!!! All down to CARE @ Nottingham and a relatively new soya infusion treatment which was her last hope!!!!!!! Anything is possible ladies!!!!!!!!!! Good luck to those still trying :D xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

super news!!! Ahhh wow that is so lovely!! ahhh 14th october is my DH bday too! :) so delighted for them :) 

I hope you are doing ok tickled when do you start your treatment?


----------



## tickledpink

Good day to be born :p I'm doing ok thanks babe. Feeling fine, no headaches and enjoying time with friends and family. Everyone is being amazing and keeping my spirits up. I've still got a couple of pre-chemo check-ups and a fitting for a radiotherapy 'mask' next week. They're looking at the second week of February. Just glad to hear your twins are coming along and fighting fit!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

So glad you're feeling ok :) 

Not too long then Keep us posted.

Bit of a surprise for us but we are expecting baby number 3!!! Natural bfp can't believe it! Took a while to adapt as the twinnies are 10 months but can only just sit up! 16 weeks nearly have had some difficulties already. Had to have a cvs test as I was high risk which came back ok thank goodness. Blood tests have revealed another placenta problem possibly so I will be closely monitored! Really excited though and the test revealed we're having a boy :)


----------



## smiledreamer

an i just be nosey and ask how come u needed ivf to begin with
im clutchin at straws that i may get a natural bfp bfore strtin ivf lol x


----------



## wish2bmama

I'm glad you are feeling up-beat tickled :hugs: Keep us posted on your treatments! And congrats to your Brother and his wife! How amazing!

Mummy, CONGRATS!!! :dance: There are surprise :bfp:s all over BnB it seems! I hope you have a healthy rest of your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## smiledreamer

im hoping to have one but with our issues i no icsi is the only option :( x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thank you! And to you! :) can't believe we got bfp!

I was soooo sick from 5-14 weeks but starting to feel more human now! Not sure how we'll cope but we have family support so we will be ok :)


----------



## wish2bmama

I am super sick this pregnancy too! I was never like this with the twins/Liam! I'm def super excited. I have been freaking out over 2 under 2 tho. We have some monetary issues and a big move coming in a few months. I have few friends here and no family. I'm scared to say the least! I can't even imagine how you must be feeling mummy :hugs: I'm glad you have some support, that's very important and good to have. When is your due date?

:hugs: smiledreamer!


----------



## smiledreamer

aww thanks for the hugs lol

x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm due 15th july. Must admit the thought of 3 under 16 months scared me no end. Now I'm used to the idea it's such a blessing can't believe it! 

Hope your sickness passes its truly not pleasant. Was so hard to look after twins when I felt so ill :( hope your first scan goes well xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks! I've actually had 4 scans already! :haha: One of the reasons we did IVF was because my tubes were totally blocked and even surgery didn't open them. So we needed to make sure the baby was in the uterus, which it is! And I have had some spotting and previous losses, so wanted to make sure baby was okay. AND I already have GD!! :smack: It's going to be a long pregnancy, I can tell. But we are truly blessed with a miracle! xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Oh wow so glad bubba is in right place :) I agree with my premature labour previously it makes me nervous!!! I'm seeing consultant on 13th to see how they will look after me eg more scans etc. showing now its going quite quickly so far!! Xxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Oh my goodness Tickled, I am utterly devastated at your news. I don't know how on earth you begin to get your head around something like that. It sounds like you have wonderful, supportive friends and family around you though which is fantastic and you clearly have an amazingly strong fighting spirit which I think is so unbelievably important in fighting through a battle like this. You are in my thoughts and if there's anything we can do, even just as a sounding board on here? I will definitely be checking in on here more often to see how you're doing. What wonderful news about your brother and sister in law!
Mummy congratulations! That is just fantastic. 
xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Good luck on the the 13th Mummy! 

Thinking of you tickled :hugs: xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

My goodness!! Tickled, I am so so sorry to hear your news. You are in my heart and prayers and I shall be praying for a miracle for you and your family. You are so strong and so brave. Thinking of you hun!!! And congrats to your brother and his wife :hugs:

Hi everyone :hi:. This is my first BnB post in almost 3 months. The girls are really growing and it has just been so wonderful. Hectic....but wonderful :cloud9:

Congrats Mummy and Wish2b on your natural :bfp:s :happydance:. That is so wonderful! I'm praying for a natural BFP too, but if not, we'll probably start with FET or a fresh cycle sometime next year.

Clussy, Summer....hope you're all well!

:hug:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oh wow isi - you want more?! :haha: we thought we were done! ;) hope you get a natural or assisted bfp next year :) It goes quickly doesn't it! time just flies! I think the days merge into one myself :haha: 

Keep posting ladies, keep us updated on your news etc xx


----------



## Clussy

Hi Ladies! Goodness, a LOT has happened in about a couple of months, huh? 

First and foremost, Tickled, there are no words to express how sorry I am that you are going through this. I was stunned when I read your news. How are you feeling physically? You sound so peaceful and well. I'm sure your loves are keeping your spirits up for the most part and helping fuel your fight. My thougths are with you!

Isi, so wonderful to hear that you're doing well. You have your hands full so I'm sure time is just flying for you!

Mummy, congrats on your pregnancy! This is wonderful to hear!

Summer, your DD is just adorable! Hope you're doing fantastic!

wish2bmama, CONGRATS! I ws thrilled for you when I read about your unexpected surprise! Oddly enough, right after I read your news, I took a pregnancy test (after having a hunch) and got a surprise :bfp:! Now, like you, I also had to go through IVF because I have a history of ectopics. I have only my right tube remaining and we were told that a fertilized egg would not be able to make it's way up to the uterus and it's too dangerous to try so we really didn't. Then 1/1 I decided to get off of BCP because it was making me loony. Well, then surprise surprise. At first, I went to my OB and assumed it was an ectopic and I was so embarrassed to be in this predicament but after a couple of blood tests and then an ultrasound, we saw little itty bitty one in my uterus! Only thing we didn't see is fetal pole/heartbeat so we're hoping we can see this next week at an u/s. We're not really sure how far along we are but roughly at about 6 weeks today (think). Here's hoping this little bean sticks.

Thinking of all of you and so happy to see pictures of your smiling loves. You should all be so proud. XOXO!


----------



## wish2bmama

Holy moly clussy! Congrats!!!! This is so exciting! Surprise bfps everywhere! lol. Keep us posted on the little one! I hope he/she is growing nice and happy in the snugness :)


----------



## smiledreamer

i loveee natural suprise against all odds pregnancys
im too hoping for one
after losing some weight im hoping

if not iv got ivf to look forward to xx


----------



## Clussy

Thank you so much for your kind words! And yes, it really is against all odds. I just stared when I saw the little bean sitting there in my uterus. It feels so unbelievable. Here's hoping we can get a heartbeat next week.


----------



## Summer Breeze

Wowee! Congratulations clussy! I cannot believe all these natural bfps!! Let us know how the scan goes, I'm so so happy for you.
Well, we're back on the ivf train again! Can't believe how quickly things are moving but my consultant advised not to hang around so i'm already down regulating and will be starting the next step in a few weeks! Let the craziness commence!
Hope everyone is well
Tickled, thinking of you xx


----------



## smiledreamer

Did any of u ladies tell anyone u was doing Ivf x


----------



## wish2bmama

Let us know how the scan goes clussy!

Yay Summer! :dance: Congrats On down regging in a few weeks! EEK!

smile, We told my parents and closest friends (best support system, you WILL need it.) But not his parents.


----------



## smiledreamer

Can any of remember ur amh levels
Iv gt pcos and worried mine are low xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Oh clussy congrats!!!!! Can't believe all these bfps! I hope they find the hb this week :)

Summer - how exciting!!! I hope all goes well keep us posted good luck!

Wish2b - how are you?

Smile - We only told parents bout ivf 

Tickled - how are u? Thinking of u

Afm saw consultant yest another c section booked for 38 weeks as due to med history they recommend that so fingers crossed I get there. Seeing anesthetist to discuss how they can sort drugs as last time my c section was such a rush I felt way too much! :( I'm anxious about it but if it safer for baby I'll do that xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Smile I think mine was 21.51. 

We needed icsi due to mf xx


----------



## smiledreamer

Great news u c section is booked
Mine in 22 but I'm worried cos it says Ppl with pcos shud have a high amh but mine isn't x


----------



## wish2bmama

Smile, I have PCOS too and I had normal amh. Forget the level, but was told 'normal.' They will just have to watch you for hyper-stim and a few other problems that can happen with PCOS ladies. I was close to hyper-stimming. I had 30 follies! :shock: EC took an hour for me! Ouchhhhh.


----------



## wish2bmama

Mummy, :hugs: on the c section! I hope everything goes well for you. I can't even imagine feeling any of that. How is baby doing? When do you find out the sex?

afm, I will be 12 weeks on friday! :dance: I found the hb on my home doppler the other day. Really helped me to relax and feel more positive. Next scan is a week from today!


----------



## Clussy

Well, we went for our ultrasound on Monday and we've got ourselves a miracle baby with a heartbeat and all! Thank you all so much for your well wishes. I'm still quite shocked, to be honest. I'm also a bit nervous about having 2 itty bitty little ones at the same time. We were going to do FET around May/June just to give us a few more months but life decided differently.

There's so much activity going on now! I can't believe many of us are going through this all again! 

Smile, We told close friends and family that we were going through IVF. I mostly, just didn't want it to be this stigma that goes untalked about. I feel like we're lucky to be able to go through IVF and whatever enabled us to try to get our dear one in our lives, was amazing. (and it was)

Summer, eager to hear how it all goes this time around!

Wish2be and Mummy, hope pregnancy is treating you well this time around!

Tickled and Isi, thinking of you both warmly!


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats!! :dance: I know how you feel Clussy. I'm a little nervous too. We had planned FET for feb (this month) and then decided we wanted to wait! :haha: Mother earth has her own plans for us ;)

How is everyone feeling/doing?


----------



## smiledreamer

ahhh,, weve decided its just gunna be our parents to no at this stage
a few girls at work kinda no its on the cards too xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congrats clussy!!!! So pleased for you! Such a blessing :) can't believe the boat we're in who would have thought? :)

Wish2be - we're having a boy! I was convinced it was a girl but we had a cvs test (large needle in placenta) as I came back high risk for down syndrome bit of a scary time I was 13 weeks at the time. Chromosomes came back normal thank goodness and they asked if I'd like to know the sex as they can tell so I said yes :)

I have felt movement already and dh felt it last friday :) we still can't believe it. I have heartburn but am less sicky but omg I am so tired the twins give me no rest so I'm itching to go to bed in the evenings as early as possible! 

Hope your scan goes well let us know :)

Tickled/summer/isi how are you? Xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats mummy!! :dance: :blue: How wonderful!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey wish2b Have u had your scan yet?! 

Summer - how's the DR going? Xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

how are u lovely ladies doing?
xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hello Ladies!
Wow that is wonderful news Clussy!! I am so thrilled for you! I hope you have a beautiful pregnancy!
And congrats Mummy on your boy!! How exciting!!
Well the down regging is going well, hot flushes galore but can't complain :)
We have our nurse consultation where everything gets kicked off NEXT WEEK!! I cant believe we're about to go through it all again!!
How is everyone?
Tickled, thinking of you xx


----------



## smiledreamer

summer are u doing a new cycle or fet?
xx


----------



## smiledreamer

summer are u doing a new cycle or fet?
xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hey Smile, we're doing a fresh cycle as we used up all our frozen embies last time. 
Oh and meant to say before, last time pretty much everyone knew we were going through IVF, this time we've decided we're only telling immediate family as we found it to be too much added pressure. 
Where abouts are you on your ivf journey?
xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Had my doc appt today. Went well. He scanned just long enough to see the baby and the hb and then sent me off. Kinda lausy, but at least I know little bee is okay.


----------



## smiledreamer

I'm still waiting on signing the consents xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Glad it went ok wish2b shame he didn't spend long but glad hb etc all gd :) 

Gd luck smile and summer :) xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Tons of luck Summer and smile! :dust:


----------



## Summer Breeze

That's fantastic wish2b, I can't believe there's so many new babies on the way, only seems like 2 minutes ago we were all on here stressing about follicles and womb linings!!! xx


----------



## wish2bmama

It sure does summer!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

The year has just flown by!!


----------



## Blue12

I haven't stopped in here in a while. Llots of congrats on those surprise bfps. A goodluck for the next ivf. But most of all to tickled. Endless hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## wish2bmama

Thinking of you Tickled :hugs:


----------



## tickledpink

Hi ladies :) 

How are you all doing? I still can't believe that some of you have natural BFP's!!! And here's me thinking that it was an old wives tale, that once you've had a baby after struggling for so long, the body gets a kick start in to baby making mode :p Could there be any truth it in?! I wish you all well and hope the MS isn't too bad :/

AFM, I started radiotherapy and chemotherapy 15th February. The chemo is fine as it's just taking 5 tablets at 7am every morning... along with a couple of anti-sickness, a couple of anti-biotics three times a week, 2 painkillers four times a day, steroids twice a day, a steroid coating tablet and then actual steroids twice a day to help keep the swelling of my brain down. Shake me and I play a tune :)

I then have to go to clinic everyday for radiotherapy - 5 days a week, for the next 6 weeks. I get weekends off. 13 sessions down, 17 to go! It wasn't too bad to start with but now it's starting to drain me and I get headaches about an hour after treatment. My consultant has also reduced my steroids by just one tablet to see if the headaches return (they have) and to try and help reduce all the water retention in my face as it's like a balloon. Plus it's affecting my mobility. It's ruined the muscles in my thighs and I can't get up the stairs properly. I simply have no energy. But I'd rather it was this way, I can take painkillers for the headaches and concentrate on getting my strength back.

I have my good days and my bad days and then very bad days, like last week. After getting my diagnosis in January, in finally hit me as to what I have a few days ago and what it means. And now my hair has started to fall out. I had a big cry and got it out of my system, determined to get back on track on and be positive but it's hard. If the chemo/rad doesn't work and can't stop or slow the tumour growth, I have maybe 12-14 months... I'm trying to make plans and be realistic but at the same time don't want to think of the worst outcome because I plan on beating this! Anyways, enough from me... 

Sorry if I've rambled on, I do have a tendancy to 'talk' a lot sometimes :p

Take care and I'll pop back soon to check up on you all :)

OH!!!!!!!! And we celebrated Zachary's 1st birthday today!!!!!! He had a lovely day, lots of pressies and cuddles from all the grandparents and didn't stop giggling and walking around... yes, walking!!!!!!!! He's been walking for about 3 weeks now!!!! We're off to buy shoes this week :D xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Tickled, it's so good to hear from you, thank you for the update, I've been thinking about you lots.
Crikey, you're having to go through so much but it's all for the greater good and that coupled together with that fighting attitude is what will help you beat this!
Don't ever apologise for talking, i think it's so important and we are all hear to listen and do anything we can.
Can't believe Zachary has had his first birthday!! How the year has flown! SOunds like he had a fab day and what a clever boy walking! WHen you get a moment I'd love to see an up to date photo!
AFM, got my pre stim scan on Tuesday then hopefully starting injections on next thursday, yikes! Summer gets more gorgeous by the day and so much fun! She has just discovered sticking her tongue out and finds it very funny!
Hope everyone else is good.
Lots of Love Ladies xx


----------



## wish2bmama

:Hugs: tickled! You have been through so much! Sending TONS of pma your way! Happy birthday to your little man!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Tickled....you are in my heart and prayers always. I'm so in awe of how strong you are. Over here, I've been in tears ever since reading your post. I'm rooting for you, hun. Love always!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

ahh tickled what you are enduring is just truly awful my heart breaks for you. You are incredibly brave and I'm rooting for you too. 
I hope Zachery had a wonderful birthday I'm sure he did, it must have been hard to keep your energy up on the day. Can't believe he's walking! how exciting to get some shoes for him! 
It's your bro and his wife that are finally expecting isn't it? How is she getting on? I hope all is well there too :)
keep us posted hun, I think of your everyday as all the ladies on here do xxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Happy Mother's Day to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I hope everyone had a nice day :) xx


----------



## Clussy

Tickled, You sound so brave and resilient. May you keep that strength for at least 90% of the time. 10% of the time, you really just may need to have good cries, vent and lean on your support system. You're inspiring to us all and Zachary will always know you as the strongest, most loving Mom a boy could have. Happy Birthday to him and happy anniversary of having brought him into this world! Hurrah!

I'm now crossing over into the 2nd trimester here. I've got to say, this time around, it's whizzing by. Being pregnant while having a little one that keeps you so busy is _*completely*_ different! Our Izzy keeps me smiling and laughing. It's so interesting to see her trying to test boundaries and start to respect them. Fascinating stuff! She's still crawling and cruising around with some occasional bursts of experimenting with unassisted standing. This is such a great age!

Isi, how are you holding up with your 2 little loves? 

Mummy and Wish2Be, how are you Ladies feeling w/your pregnancies? I imagine that holding your little ones may be a bit more challenging soon, once your bumps are really in charge. 

Summer, how's this round of IVF going? 

Much Love and hugs to all you wonderful Ladies.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hello ladies, how are you all?

Tickled - how are you? I think of you everyday, I'm sure you are feeling really knocked for six from the chemo :( 

Good to hear from you clussy, I agree pregnancy is going really quickly this time round, I am nearly 25 weeks! Having twins and being pregnant is challenging shall we say! I am anxious that this one may arrive early but I'm doing my best to bake him :)
Heartburn is back, I forgot that feeling but remember it now :haha: I feel quite self conscious when I'm out that people are staring at me thinking you mad woman you have 1 year old twins and your heavily pregnant again! I'm happy so that's all that matters but I do have days where i wonder how I'll cope but I will :) 
I am having loads of scans to keep an eye on this pregnancy and although tired I am doing well so far. I have a great support network with my parents though I'd be lost without them.

Summer how you doing?

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Good to hear from you ladies!

I agree mummy! I am so tired, and wondering how I will cope. But I know us awesome mummies will rise to the task! 

I have my gender scan on the 17th! I can't wait to know the sex. GD is slowly getting worse :( 3 shots of insulin a day now. No fun. But worth it!

How are you doing tickled? xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Ladies!
Clussy, Wish2B & Mummy, I can't believe how your pregnancies are flying by! Hope you're all well and keeping those precious babies warm and snuggly. 
How are all you other ladies?
AFM.. Well I am in the dreaded 2WW, remember the joys?!!
So after our bumpy journey creating Summer this time round we appear to have had an amazing cycle! We got 9 eggs, 8 fertilised. Then we had one top grade blasto transferred on Sunday! Seriously, I thought blastocysts were something just super fertile ivf couples got!!
So now we wait and the torturous symptom spotting starts! Although I have to say its very different this time round, just not enough time to spend my days googling about whether an aching ear could be an early pregnancy sign and such like :)
Love to everyone
Jacqui xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

So pleased your cycle went well!!! Did you get any frosties?

The 2ww remember it like yesterday! I hope it flies by which I'm sure it will with your little one keeping you busy! :)

Really hoping you get your bfp keep us posted :) xxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Thanks Mummy! Yeah we got one frozen, it's actually hatched which in a way is great but they said it also make it more vulnerable in the freezing process but we shall see!
I will definitely keep you posted :) xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Oo! How exciting summer! I rembmer it all too well. Lol. 

Super sticky thoughts to you!!xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Wow that's amazin :) sounds like a little chicky!!! So cute! 

Gd luck hun I have my fingers crossed xxx


----------



## tickledpink

Hi ladies!

How are you all doing? :D I have a few minutes spare where I'm not sleeping and Zachary is!! Which means he's not pressing buttons and flashing lights on the laptop and bring up windows and menu's that I've never seen before lol.

Zachary is doing just great. He's running and walking everywhere, new shoes and trainers are slowly accruing. He's now 13 months old and wearing 12-18mths clothes. But he's already getting quite tall, just like his mummy and daddy :p 

He has a tonne of toys from Christmas and his birthday in March which he seems to have grown bored with and he'd much rather look at books! I swear he's going to be a genius :D

Summer - How are things going?

Wish2bmama - Thanks for the PMA! Some days I need it... I have good days and bad days but most of the time just feel tired and get frustrated that I can't do as much as I'd like. Sometimes I don't even have the energy to get out of bed, let alone play with Zachary who's now 13 months old, running around without a care in the world and being very vocal... When we wave and say hello he waves back and tries to say hello.

Isi - How's the family doing? :D

Mummyiwanabe - Yes it's my bro and his wife that were expecting. But unfortunately after having her 2nd new soya infusion treatment, she had a miscarriage two weeks later. She went back to her consultant that said there was no explanation as to why she lost it. It was just one of those things, it could've happened to anyone whether it was IVF or natural. Obviously they were distraught but it's the first time she's ever had a positive result, they know they treatment works and they're going to try again. So they're hopeful. They've just got to find the money.

Clussy, how is the pregnancy going? I hope it's not too hard on you.

AFM... I started radiotherapy and chemotherapy concurrently on February 15th. The chemo was fine as it was tablets for 6 weeks. The radiotherapy... weekends off but else it was daily trips at ungodly hours to the hospital for laser treatment. It was tiring afterwards and i usually ended up with headaches. I finished March 27th! WOOHOO! I'm still waiting to hear when I will have another MRI so that they can compare the size of the tumour and see if it's worked. I have a few breathing probs so I now have a scan booked for 12th April to check my lungs for blood clots. My face is swollen from water retention and I'm putting on weight due to the steroids I'm on - to keep the swelling of my brain down. So most days I feel awful and every day I look awful... but I have to remain positive and keep busy, or atleast distracted. 

So... I unloaded £53 at Paperchase and bought some fun looking diaries and stickers and pens, etc so i can write to people, my hubby, Zachary, my parents... I might do a joint one for my brother and his wife. I have a Memory box of all my favourite things for Zachary so he will know a little more about me (should the worst happen) and what I like. I will put the odds and ends in there with little tags attached and a story as to what it means to me and why... perfume, postcards, pictures, 

I've also started a scrap book and put all my concert tickets and programmes together, with pics of people/friends/artists I met there - so he can see how bad my taste in music is... and a list of my favorite songs/movies etc. 

Lots of people have sent me snail mail over the weeks so I have little postcards to send people and thank them. 

Then I have a Treasure box just for Zachary. His hospital tag, his first babygrow, the ribbon from his first ever Easter egg - a Lindt teddy bear, his first pic...I also want to have cards and letters for landmark events - his 13th, 16th, 18th and 21st birthdays, passing his exams, passing his driving test, graduating? 

I'm even thinking of buying Christmas presents for friends and family now as my consultant told me back in January that we were talking months... I know that was before treatment but we still don't know if it's made any difference... I could still have months. 

I know some might think of it as morbid but he's still so young and I don't want him to forget me. And even if the treatment works, it will still be something that he has to keep when he's older and look back on.

I hope you're all keeping well and I apologies if I missed anyone...
 



Attached Files:







Feb1stPP2.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 9









P1050459pf.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9









P1050470pf.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi tickled 

So sorry to hear your bro and wife mc :nope: 

I don't think its morbid at all I think it's a great idea - breaks my heart to read. I hope you won't need to give them to anyone and the treatment will be successful. 
Love the photos of you and your little man!!! Gorgeous! You look great, so happy with Zachary he is super cute!!!
I pray the MRI will show good results please come back and let us know I check on here daily to see if you've popped in. I hope your lungs are ok too hun. You must be exhausted I hope being off the treatment allows u some energy back xxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

tickled, I'm sorry about your brother and his wife's mc. Very Sad.

I don't think it's morbid at all. It did make me cry tho :cry: You are so thoughtful and careing and loving. I am hoping sooo very hard the treatment worked for you! Your little man is getting so big! What a little handsome boy!

Don't worry about the weight and stuff, you just keep busy with your family and craftiness. You can worry about that all later. You are so strong!

thoughts always with you! :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hello Everyone!

How are you all? Can't believe it's nearly a month since our last posts! Time just flies! 

Tickled - how are you? I hope the results were encouraging and your lungs are OK too. 
Wish2b - hows the bump? I'm starting to get uncomfortable now but I've made it past the gestation I had the twins at so I'm really happy about that! I'm hoping I get to full term but if I get to 34 weeks I'll be so chuffed! I'll be 30 weeks on sunday so that's good!
Summer - how did you get on? I'm really hoping you got your bfp and that no news is good news?!
clussy - how you doing? are you going to find out the sex of your lil bubba?
Isi - hows you and your twinnies?
Blue - hope all is well with you too

hi to anyone I've missed and look forward to hearing from you all :) xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

helloooooooooo :hugs: to you all xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hello Mummy and everyone else,

So sorry for my quietness, unfortunately our IVF resulted in a BFFN, I have added an extra F for your interpretation :) Was such a shock as the cycle couldn't have gone more perfectly, we were sure it had worked! Anyway, it wasn't to be and the consultant has put it down purely to bad luck. So we have now starte a frozen cycle, we've got one day 6 blasto in the freezer so just crossing everything it's a little fighter like Summer was!

How is your pregnancy going Mummy?? Can't believe it's gettig close now! And how are Max & Isla??

And Wish2BMama and clussy how are your pregnancies and little ones?

Tickled how is your treatment going? Think about you lots, Zachary is just gorgeous!

Isi, how is that gorgeous family of yours?
xx


----------



## wish2bmama

:hugs: summer! FX for this frozen cycle!!

Things are okay on this end. Darn GD is kicking my butt tho. We just moved closer to family, so that's nice.

How are all of you other lovely ladies?

Thinking of you tickled! :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Ahhh summer I'm so sorry to hear the cycle wasn't successful :( so disappointing I really hope the embie on ice is successful!!

We're good, twins are well and I'm now 32 weeks! Not long to go! Looking forward to getting more energy back :) can't wait to meet my little man now!! 

Tickled I hope you are ok I think of you lots

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Clussy

Hi Ladies! Goodness, I realized today that I hadn't been on here in forever! I only ever log into B&B to see how you all are doing.

I'm now almost 22 weeks along and feeling good for the most part. 1st tri was a big B for me this time around but eventually things cleared up. With this pregnancy, we decided to find out the sex. We're having a boy! :blue: We're both very excited and hoping things keep coming along healthy and smoothly with the rest of this pregnancy.

Goodness MummyIWanna and Wish2Be, you're moving quite along w/the pregnancies! Congratulations on things going well so far. 

Summer, I'm so sorry that this cycle didn't give you a BFP. Many positive vibes for your next one to be good and sticky. When do you start that cycle? 

Tickled, I'm praying for you and wishing the best for your treatment to fight the good fight. You are extremely brave and resillient to go through this and keep a good head on your shoulders. Letting yourself feel your emotions and move past them as you can. Zachary is just adorable! Those cheeks are the best!

Isi, how are you doing over there w/those twins of yours?

Here's our little Izzy on her 1st birthday. It's safe to say she loves cake. :)
https://i49.tinypic.com/34qppgo.jpg


----------



## tickledpink

Hi ladies!!!

I finally get a few minutes to myself to sit down and rest and was going to read through the last few pages and see how you're all doing. But I nodded off on the sofa and now Zachary has woken up from a THREE hour nap :O And now it's lunchtime! Hubby has gone to get him so I have a couple of mins for an update.

Not sure if I told you but the CT scan form my lungs (after getting short of breath) came back all clear and my breathing has returned to normal :) 

Yesterday I had my first MRI since my diagnosis back in January. I have a review with my consultant on July 4th so I guess I'll get the good/bad news then. After all this waiting though, I'm not sure I want to know :/ 

I still get the odd headache but my doc has given me Tramadol to help but they make me sleepy so I don't really like taking them. I'm on stronger anti sickness tablets which seem to do the trick as long as i take them regularly.

Zachary is doing great! He'll be 16 months old next week and has started going to a local toddler group which he loves! They did baking last week so he made a little fairy cake with raisins. Another picture for his memory box. It's scary how quickly time is going, when I think back to all the times I came here, questions, worries, comparing symptoms on our 2WW. And now look at us! :D

well, better go feed the little man.

I'll try and pop back more often and catch up with you all.

Take care for now 

Dee
xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh Tickled! Its so great to hear from you!!! I'm so happy that the scan for your lungs came out okay....and I pray the MRI gives a great result too. I think of you always!!! And bless!! You have a little baker already :cloud9:

Awww Clussy, Izzy is just too adorable for words. That picture is just perfect. Hope your pregnancy is going picture perfect!

Summer, so sorry that your cycle didn't turn out positive.....but the good thing is that you have your precious lady. Take your time and relax. I'm sure the next cycle will be better :thumbup:

Wow Mummy....37 weeks. You're almost there! Hope you're doing great hun!

Hi Wish2be....hope your pregnancy is also going great. Did you find out what you're having?

As for me, my daughters are doing very well, and are the ABSOLUTE JOYS OF MY LIFE!!! I love them so so so much!!!! On the flip side, my hubby and I seem to be going through a rough patch. As I type this, I'm really not sure where we're going to go from here. Things just haven't been the same since I had the girls. Not sure if its because we were alone for so long. We had a row some days ago, and he threatened to leave....even been sleeping on the couch. We've had similar rows in the recent past, and I always end up being the one to plead and get him to change his mind. Now, I have decided to let him do what he wants to do. If its meant to be, I guess........

Let me not put a dampener on everyone's day. Have a great weekend!!!!! I leave you with pictures of my lovely ladies :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Chima.jpg
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 3









Chizzy.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Clussy

Tickled, thank you for sharing your update with us. Zachary is just adorable and how wonderful that you found a great toddler group to put him into! You sound to be doing better and as always, you maintain a beautifully positive spirit that comes through in your words. I look forward to hearing your good news from your consult after the 4th!

Isi, my husband and I went through quite a lot of stress induced rough patches in the first year w/Izzy. I knew it'd be tough but it was a lot tougher than I had originally anticipated. We were on the brink of going to counseling and we started reading a couples workbook at home once a week and talking through our concerns together. It was so difficult to go through and feel that we could actually split up. That rock bottom hit us both hard (ironically at about 7/8 months post birth) and made us want to work our tails off to keep our relationship alive, rebuild what was damaged and fill in the gaps. My libido took a HUGE hit after having Izzy and when it did finally start peeking through, BOOM, we got pregnant again. :wacko: All in all, it's a blessing and though it's happening sooner than we had even imagined trying, we're in a much better place now. Long story short, try to up the communication when defenses are lowered. When defenses are up, we say things we don't mean. :nope: Sending you hugs and positive vibes. :hugs: Oh and your girls are just nothing short of lovely! What cutie pies!!! 

We're switching Izzy out of our SIL's house over to a daycare so that she can start socializing more with other tots and having a bit more structure in her learning. This place gets amazing reviews (we'll just work around the exorbitant price tag) so we feel she'll really thrive there. This pregnancy is now going amazingly. I'm in that 2nd tri glow stage where my libido is cranking, hair is constantly enabling good hair days and I just feel great. 

Hugs to all you ladies!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hello ladies!! Tickled it's great to hear from you! I really hope tomorrow goes OK and you receive good news. I have everything crossed for you! So pleased the CT of your lungs came back ok, what a relief! 
Isi - great to hear from you! Your girls are just adorable! So sorry to hear of your relationship difficulities, I must admit myself and hubby have been stretched to our limits recently, having the twins and this sudden baby (which is such a blessing don't get me wrong!) has tested us. Along with that and I'm trying to run a business and hubby is working his nuts off at work (to the point where it's like he preferred to be at work than be with us) it has caused some issues but we have managed to resolve them mostly through talking things through and working out a better action plan! I hope you guys can work it out, I think having children is so life changing it does affect even the most solid relationships sometimes. 
It's a life changing day again for us tomorrow, I am booked in for my c section! Very nervous about it from last time as things went wrong but I'm hoping it will be much better this time. Can't wait to meet our little dude feels very strange having it all booked in lol!
Clussy, so glad to hear you are feeling so well during your pregnancy! I've not been too bad this pregnancy and am so pleased I've made it to 38.5 weeks! :) 
hope everyone is doing OK, lots of love xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much dear Clussy and Mummy :hugs:. I'm glad to say hubby and I had a long talk, and we're both committed to doing what we need to do to make our marriage work. I never imagined we would be tested like this, but I guess I underestimated how life changing it would be to become Parents. I'll keep you guys posted.

WOW, your c-section is today!!! That's awesome, Mummy :happydance:. Praying for you and sending good wishes your way!!!! :hug:

Clussy, you make me want to be pregnant again :). You sound like you're doing so well!!! My libido has ramped up now, so maybe I'm on my way to :baby: number 2 too :winkwink:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hey Ladies,

Tickled, that's great about your lung scan, crossing everything that its good news from your consultant.

Isi, your girls are just gorgeous. I'm so pleased to hear you had a constructive talk with your hubby, keep talking and being open, big hugs.

Clussy, sounds like you're having a lovely time of being pregnant at the moment! Do you feel like it's going quicker this time than with Izzy? Or does it still drag second time round?

Mummy, wow!!! Best of luck with your section, cannot wait to hear from you and to see pics of the new man in your life!!

AFM, well i am very very thrilled to say we got a BFP on our recent FET!!! It is still early days and for some reason I feel like there's something wrong this time but trying to not let it bog me down, I'm sure I was probably paranoid like this last time! We have our first scan next Monday so fingers crossed it's good news!!

I can't believe we've kept this chat open for so long that some of you ladies are about to bring another baby into this world, it's really great xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awwww that's fantastic, Summer!!! So happy for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats Summer!! :dance: That's wonderful news! H and H to you!

Isi, DH and I are in marriage counsiling. We almost called it quits a few times already. Parenthood is hard on couples and it takes work to balance everything and keep the relationship going. Hugs! I am so glad you and your DH are going to work at it. It's worth it in the end. :hugs:

Glad everything is going well for you Clussy!

MUMMY!! You are a new mummy again today! Can't wait for an update!

Tickled, :hugs: I am hoping everything goes perfect at your appt! 

xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi All,
Just popped in to say that unfortunately I had my 7 week scan yesterday and was diagnosed with a blighted ovum (no baby just pregnancy sac). Am heartbroken but going in to hospital tomorrow to induce miscarriage so at least after that I can look to move on. 
Mummy, I hope everything has gone well. 
Thanks Wish2BMama & Isi x x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, so so sorry to hear that, Summer. sending lots of hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Ladies!

Oh summer I am so sorry to hear that :( I know you said you felt a bit unsure this time I am so sad to hear that your scan did not go well :( I hope you can try again very soon.

Tickled - how did your results go? I have been thinking of you.

isi - glad you and hubby had a good chat, I think we've all had our difficulties and children certainly do test relationships! So pleased to hear you are working through it all and I hope things continue to improve!

Clussy - hope you and bump and family are well!

Wish2b - hope the 3rd trimester is being good to you!!

AFM we had our beautiful baby boy on 4th July! The c sect was still a little hairy - I discovered I have an immunity to both spinals and epidurals so they really struggled to get me numb enough to not feel pain like last time and nearly resorted to GA but I grit my teeth and managed to get through it again! I'm a strange one so I'm told!!
We have named him Zac! (apologies tickled!!!) but I just love the name and hope you don't mind! ;) he was born 7lb6oz not bad for 38.5 weeks, he's doing great, still a bit jaundice but midwife said the weather is so bad he just needs a bit of sun! he has now figured out night and day thank goodness and we are all settled at home nicely :) I now have my complete family and am so blessed, on cloud 9! I still have to pinch myself that in the space of 2 years I have 3 children! I am so lucky I can't believe our luck! I still see some of my baby and bump friends still trying for a baby and I am so very grateful that not only were we bless with ICSI help but also a natural miracle, I keep staring at Zac and I can't believe he's mine!

lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## tickledpink

I'm so sorry to hear your bad news Summer. Sending hugs your way xx

And that's great news, Mummy and congratulations. Love the name ;)

Isi, Wish2bmama, Clussy and anyone I've missed, I hope you're all doing well xx

AFM. I'm doing ok. I had the MRI on 28th June and then my review July 4th. They aid they were 'changes' on the scan which had me worried straight away as that's the word they used when I had my first scan and told me I had brain cancer... they said the tumour hasn't gotten bigger or smaller but just 'changes'. They sent it to the John Radcliffe hospital for a specialist to see - where I had my biopsy - and had to wait another 4 days for the result. Apparently it's dead scar tissue from the radiotherapy. So the tumour is under control for now. 

I've just finished my third cycle of chemo out of six. I'm not sure what happens afterwards. I assume it's another MRI and they decide then. The chemo isn't too bad as long as I keep dosing myself up with anti-sickness tablets. And then I keep getting headaches as my consultant is trying to reduce my steroids (which reduce the swelling of my brain) as he doesn't want to me be on them for too long. I can handle the headaches with the painkillers he's given me, and i'm finally getting the strength back in my legs and my muscles are getting stronger and i can get up the stairs a lot easier.

Things have been busy around here as we've been having a bit of a spring clean, thanks to my parents helping out. It all started with hubby's parents breaking the bed in our spare room. No it's not what you think LOL. Hubby is one of these people who likes watching shopping channels and saw this fancy electric air bed on TV that looks like a normal bed. Both my parents and his parents stay over a lot to help out but it went bang one morning... so we needed a new bed and quickly! lol

Found a great website where we could get one for a great price and ended up buying one for ourselves as we need a new one. And then a dining set and some new lights and a small wardrobe, and chest of drawers for the spare room. We don't usually have brand new things but a life policy paid out as I have a terminal illness, so we treated ourselves
to a few new things, paid off the credit card and the mortgage! So apart from £250 on a store card, we're debt free... and it feels good!!! :D One less thing to worry about :D

I have the inlaws coming tomorrow... atleast they can't break this bed! lol. So I'd better think about doing a little tidying up. It looks like Toys'R'Us in our front room lol.

Take care and I'll try and stop by more often! Take carexx


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls from time to time I have secretly read your thread for a long time as we were suppose to go through IVF a couple of years ago and you guys gave me inspiration and I thought you were a great group. Isi buttercup and I are friends and have been for awhile as well on other threads. Im not sure why I never said anything...
I just cant not keep silent anymore, Tickledpink, my heart is breaking for you. Im so sorry you have to go through this, this world is not fair and so cruel as I have found out too. I think your spirit and tremendous attitude is contagious. I wish so much that they are wrong with the prognosis and you get through it. A friend of mine's gf got diagnosed with a metastatic brain tumor a year ago but she is on some experimental drugs from the US and doing very well. Could you maybe look into that?

I am not telling you this for a pity party for me, but last year I went into labour with my beautiful daughter (I ended up conceiving her naturally just before we were to start IVF), I was 41 weeks and everything was perfect but do to hospital negligence they nearly cost us both our lives. My daughter suffered a devastating brain injury as they deprived her of oxygen for hours and lost her heart beat shortly after she was born for 22 minutes. She is 1 year old and remains in the hospital, they believe she is unable to see, hear, she cant even swallow (all due to her birth injury she was perfect). My heart is broken for her. I just about died, intubated and in ICU and lost my uterus for them to save my life, so I cant have anymore children. I just want you to know, that i dont know why these terrible awful things have to happen in this world. Just when we think we have everything that is important something awful can happen in the blink of any eye.
I hope you ladies dont mind me posting here, but I really wanted to reach out to tickled and share my view to all of you.
I am full of tears right now.
I think you are an amazing woman Tickled, keep strong and please keep fighting. They didnt give my daughter a day to live and she is still fighting.
hugs xo


----------



## Britt11

oh crap this is the first post in over a year, havent changed my signature, ladies im not 95 weeks pregnant. lol


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Oh Britt I am just devastated to hear of your trauma and the horrendous time you have both endured :cry: words just fail me how cruel life is sometimes. My thoughts are with you.

Tickled Im glad to hear you're doing ok and that financial pressure has been lifted. I know that it doesn't change anything but like you say it's gd to be debt free :) I think of you all the time and pray your tumour remains under control. Hope little Zachary is well and your hubby is ok too

Xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Tickled, I am glad your tumor is not growing and you are debt free! My father has a lung tumor (terminal) and with his chemo, it stopped growing and he went into remision. He is still alive today 16 years later! You are a strong woman and very brave. :hugs:

Britt, holy crap. Your story had me in tears. Are you taking legal action against that hospital?! Feaking A.. I am so sorry you and your poor little girl went, and still going, through that. My thoughts are with you for sure! Your daughter must be one amazing fighter! :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Tickled, as always, reading from you makes me so much in awe of you. I am so glad that the tumour isn't growing, and pray that you will have many many many many more happy years ahead. You remain in my heart and prayers as always :hugs:

My dearest, darling Britt! You don't know how happy I am to read from you on here. I really miss your bubbly cheerful self here on BnB. You were one of my TTC buddies and I have nothing but prayers for you and your gorgeous girl. I saw her 1st birthday pictures on Facebook....such a precious, beautiful girl. When I first heard your news last year, I was so so angry!!!!! Like wish2bmama, I truly wanted your family to sue the socks of them! I still do hope they have at least paid a SIZEABLE compensation, but I have also realised that we find joy in the little things. I pray for you, your daughter, and your hubby too and I know that, even in this situation, you will all have cause to smile. Love you plenty :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Thank you MummyIwannabe, I appreciate your kind words. I still cant believe this happened most days, its a bad nightmare I want to wake up from. I have said those exact words "life can be so cruel and so is this world" My heart breaks for my situation but it also breaks for Tickled, just not fair. Also huge congrats on your new baby, Im so happy for you, I truly mean it, I dont feel envious at all of others having babies, it gives me huge joy to see healthy kids. At the Childrens hospital I smile when I see the healthy, happy children. I'm so darn thrilled that this rarely happens. 
Im sure you are busy with the 3 kids now, hugs to you.

Wish2bmama (wow these user names were great, they all came true!) i appreciate your post and Im sorry I had you in tears, I know it truly is devastating, I wish with all my heart it wasnt true. I tell people, I went to bed the night before having everything I could have ever wanted, I felt i had it all and in a blink of an eye it was taken away. Yes we are taking legal action, but the legal system is seriously flawed in Canada making it almost impossible to sue the hospital, they have it worked out so that you will not get any money in return and you have a good chance of paying out about $300,000 in costs if you loose, a lot of people have lost their homes trying to get medical justice. Brutal hey? I will keep fighting for her though. And yes she is a huge fighter Im so proud of her, I truly believe she is fighting to be with her mommy and daddy :) Congrats on your pregnancy, wow you are close now. Very happy for you.

My darling Isi, your words had me in tears. You know you are a beautiful writer and i found some hope and inspiration in them. I really appreciate your prayers and please continue to pray for baby Kinley and our family, I hope you are right that some good happens and the despair we feel one day will be intertwined with happy moments. Thanks for the kind words on pics of my daughter. Your twins are ABSOLUTELY gorgeous. I know how hard we tried to have our babies, so I am so very thrilled for you.

I hope you girls dont mind me popping in from time to time and posting, I feel comfortable here. 
Also I updated my siggy so it wasnt so ridiculous.

big hugs to you all
Britt and Baby K


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, how are you all doing?
just thinking about Tickledpink and wondering how she is doing. I see she hasnt posted in awhile, anyone hear from her? Saying a prayer that she is doing well.

Our baby is fighting away still, she has pneumonia but is recovering, still in hospital of course, but hopefully one day she will come home.

hugs to you all


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey Brit,

Thanks for your kind words, life is rather hectic but I am so thankful and know I'm Soo lucky to be blessed with 3 children in such a short space of time!

I am so sorry to hear your baby girl is having to fight even harder at the moment :( gosh you all need to be given a break but I'm glad she's recovering ok. I cannot imagine how difficult it must be visiting hospital and not being able to take her home. Is there any indication when it might happen or is it a case of wait and see?
My love goes to you and your family.

Hey wish2b have u had your little chappie yet?

Tickled how u doing? Think of u often come back soon :)

Summer any luck with another bfp? I hope you are ok and I hope you are back on the road to trying again.

Isi hope u and ur family are well :)

Clussy it's been ages hope third trimester being good to u :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hello ladies! How are we all? lots of love xx


----------



## brumbar

Mummy! Congrats hun! Wow ! I missed the second one! 
My heart goes out to Tickledpink... Hope all is well...
Britt! Glad baby is a fighter!

No luck for me ladies, i appear to be the unluckiest lady on here... 6 failed ( like BFN failed ) ivf cycles ... Debt up to my neck.... But thank God we've got our health and life goes on ... 

Love to all! 
X

P.s didn't realise you are still posting on this thread! ;)


----------



## Britt11

MummyIwannabe- congrats again on your newest little one. So happy for you. Yes life would be hectic with 3 little ones but I know your happy and grateful to be in that position. You seem like a fantastic mom and able to handle anything given to you. Hope that the twins and your little guy are all doing well.
Thank you for asking how my baby is, well she was in a status seizure for 6 hours in the hospital on Saturday (yes she gets massive seizures from her brain injury) but we did get her out of it and she is doing much better. I know you ladies reading this probably have your jaw open, like you cant imagine, i know me either, i still wonder how we could have gotten here, its hell on earth. IHowever, keep praying for more good days with her.

Brumbar- thanks for the well wishes on my little girl. I am so sorry to hear of your bfn's with your ivf cycles, life is not fair at all and i know how hard infertility is. I think there has been major unluckiness amongst some of us, you are not alone. We tried for 15months, signed up for ivf- got a natural bfp a week before i was due to start with beautiful healthy baby, only to have it all taken away and more at her birth (my uterus too), so I feel the same as you, must be the most unlucky lady around. I am trying to take it day by day and just keep the genuine people around in my life. I hope life surprises you one day and you get your bfp. 

Tickled- still really thinking of you, hope you are okay hon. I know you have lots of other things to do besides update us on BNB but I am praying you are doing well.

hello and hugs to all you lovely ladies, im so happy this thread is still going.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Oh brum, I am so sorry to hear you have not been successful yet :( it's great to hear from you though and I really hope you get a natural bfp soon no one deserves it more than you. I've seen a lot of LTTC be blessed with a natural miracle and I truly truly hope one comes your way and that it is soon. It must be so hard to deal with the debt aspect too :( sending you lots of love and hugs.

Brit my goodness I am not sure how you cope with all that you're enduring. Do you visit everyday? How do you spread your time? It must be a nightmare that you wish you could wake up from, I am glad to hear that you managed to get your little girl out of the seizure, gosh how stressful it must be. I pray that she will have more good days than bad for both you and her.

Thinking of everyone and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi All,
Sorry for my quietness of late, took a bit to pick myself up after the MC but am now back fighting again and have just taken my first injection for our next fresh cycle, let the madness commence!
Brit, I was truly horrified to read what had happened, what have been through/are going through is just devastating. Please do keep us posted on your little fighting girl.

Brum, I am so sorry to hear about your BFNs, that is so much for you to have had to deal with, you must be one strong lady. Have you any thoughts of what your next move is or are you taking a break? 

Mummy, so glad that all is going well with your family, life must have taken on a whole new level of manicness!

Wish2bmama, how are you and Liam? Has your little boy arrived?? I'm sure you were due around now?!

Clussy, how are you getting on??

Isi, how are you and your gorgeous girls?

Tickled, hope all is ok with you, think about you lots, check in when you can.

Love and hugs to all you fabulous ladies xx


----------



## wish2bmama

good to hear from you summer! Yay for the ivf craziness train! Keep us posted on your cycle!

Yep! Little Owen was born aug 29th! He is a doll! Liam is having a hard time adjusting.. he hits the baby.. then kisses him. Sigh.. we are trying to teach him that it's not okay to hit the baby. Having 2 under 2 is just crazy!!! I'm so tired! I was super lucky yesterday when I got both boys to nap at the same time for 45 mins! Score! It's just going to take some time, but I'll get use to it!

Love to you all! xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Summer!

yipeee so glad you're back on the track for another bfp, I hope this ivf cycle is successful! Let us know how you get on! So sorry about your mc it must have been devastating, I'm glad you're feeling more positive now! 

Hey wish2b - awww we have that a little with our baby girl, she tries to touch him but ends up poking him or hitting his head, I tell her no and she seems to understand. She also kisses him too! My son is not interested really at all! lol It's so tiring isn't it! I've got 3 under 16 months and oh my gosh our house is a mad house ;) our new little boy is now not so little and is already over 14lb! He eats A LOT! he's awful at night sleeping so we are pretty exhausted!! zzzzzzz I look forward to him sleeping better and getting him in a nice routine and then it will be much easier (well at least that's what I'm hoping!) 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, thanks for your kind words and HUGE congrats on the new babies!!
Summer- im so hoping that you get your healthy second baby soon. Wishing you much success in the next cycle and thanks for your note.

Wish2bemama- congrats on baby Owen!! thats cute about your DD :)

Mummyiwannabe- wow does sound busy, but i know you know how lucky you are even on those days where you are totally exhausted and ragged :hugs:

Has anyone heard from Tickled or friends with her on FB? I really hope she is okay and fighting hard. 

My baby girl is fighting hard. She is amazing, here is a recent pic of her (yes in hospital still). Please continue to pray for her, we are hoping she can come home in a couple of months. She is over 14 months old and has never been home.

hugs to all of you my special friends.
 



Attached Files:







Kinley cute in green chair.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 80


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Awww Britt thanks for the lovely piccie, my heart breaks knowing she hasn't been home yet :( Are you able to visit everyday? It must be so unbelievably hard to leave her there and cope. I really hope she can come home and the few couple of months whizz by quickly so you can have her home with you where she belongs. 

I haven't heard from tickled, I think of her often and always check daily for updates on this special thread. Tickled...hope you are doing ok and Zachary is well, I expect he is running around the place now :)

xxxx


----------



## Britt11

thank you Mummy, yes I am at the hospital 3 times a day and i am back at work too. I love that little girl and hope she can come home soon, i believe in my heart she will. She is on a new anti-seizure med that might be helping her, so fingers crossed.

I think of Tickled lots too, i'm worried that she is not well enough to update us on this thread or hopefully its just that she is so busy, living life to the fulliest. I was hoping someone spoke to her outside of this thread.

If you read this, praying for you Tickled, hope you and Zach are well. xoxo
hugs


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Britt how is your little lady? Any sign of her coming home yet? I do hope so!

Tickled - I hope you are ok and got my pm ok. I'm thinking of you lots.

Clussy - have you had your baby yet?! 

summer - how is did the cycle go? thinking of you too

Wish2b - how you getting on with your two gorgeous boys?

AFM life is rather chaotic but we are coping. Having 3 under 16 months initially was tricky but we are adpating well now. The twins are teething like crazy and are under the weather with colds, I'm hoping it wont end being another hospital stay with their breathing! Cannot believe where this year is going to, on the xmas countdown!! x


----------



## Britt11

Hello Ladies,
Mummyiwanabe, thanks for posting, good to hear an update from someone.
Hope your twinnies are feeling better, I know how hard it is when they are sick and yes praying they stay out of hospital! hows your little boy? Imagine you are busy but please pop in and let us know how we are doing.
Yes I have reached out to Tickled too. I think of her every day and am so worried, just pray that she reads this and gives us an update as to how you are doing. We are all praying for you Tickled. hugs xo

Kinley has rhinovirus so poor thing is pouring out secretions but hoping she is at the tail end of it. She is STILL in hospital but now its coming to political stuff with homecare bringing her home, just pray that it works out and they giver her the care and funding. We were suppose to bring her home for 2 hours last weekend but she got ill, may try again next w/e

how is everyone else?

hugs xoxo


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hey Ladies,

Mummy, glad to hear you're adapting to your houseful! I can't even imagine how you do it!
How are they all feeling now?

Brit, big hugs to Kinley, she is such a little fighter with all these challenges and so are you too. I do hope you get to take her home briefly, I imagine that would feel like such a step forward. Keep us posted. 

Tickled, thinking of you x x

How are all you other ladies?

AFM unfortunately the last cycle ended in another miscarriage :( Luckily they were able to freeze 3 embryos so hoping to do another cycle before the end of the year xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi ladies!

Summer, :hugs: That sucks, hun. 3 snow babies is a good haul :). I have everything crossed for your up coming FET!

Mummy, I hope the twins feel better soon! I can't even imagine the craziness at your house with 3 under 18 months! You are one strong woman! 

Brit, I soooo hope you can bring your little girl home soon!

Tickled, how are you doing?

Afm, life with my two boys is getting better. Owen is sleeping more at night now and Liam has adjusted well to the baby. He loves to help me and loves to hold baby Owen. I can't believe they are 21 months and 2 months old. Dang.. We are getting ready for christmas! It's going to be great this year since we are near family for a few years, esp since having Liam. 

xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hello! 

Brit - I hope Kinley has recovered from rhinovirus? Has she managed to come home for a few hours yet? I hope so :)

Summer - great to hear from you - I did wonder if it hadn't been a success I'm so sorry about your mc but great to hear you have 3 snow babies!! Keep us posted on your new cycle and I'm crossing my fingers for you!

Wish2b - glad to hear all is well with your boys! Nice to be closer to family too! 

AFM - unfortunately the twins ended up in hospital again with another cold virus that knocked their breathing. I have now chased for a preventer steroid which may help their lungs be a bit stronger. Really hoped naturally they would be stronger now but it seems the slightest cold turns into major respiratory distress. our little guy got it to but coped so much better - it was so weird the doctors checking him out and then saying we could go home with him! usually we're admitted with the twins.
My little man is not so little now - he's over 18lbs! what a porker :) it's lovely to have a bigger baby compared to a premmie! they are so much stronger!

Hope you are all well ladies xx


----------



## Clussy

Oh my goodness! I've missed out on all these updates! I've thought of you lovely ladies but its usually been when I'm away from my computer but I finally got myself on the iPad tonight to find this thread and I'm overwhelmed with emotion!

Brit, your daughter's courageous ongoing battle had me awestruck many tight hugs and prayers for her to come home. Is she home yet? 

Tickled, think of you so very often. Please let us know how you are doing. It sounded like the drs had a handle on our brain tumor, based on your last post. 

Summer, I'm so sorry about your miscarriage and chem pregnancy! How did the December cycle go? 

Isi, how are the lovely twins doing? 

Mummy, wow, 3 bouncing little ones! Is everyone back to healthy there now?

Wish2Be, goodness, 2 boys! How I envy that Owen is sleeping for you. My littlest s almost 3 months and we are having a tough time transitioning him to his crib, so less sleep and up for feedings or soothing every 3/4 hours and once 5AM hits, he's full on fidgety. I mss sleep but am beyond blessed for our latest miracle!

Much much love to you strong, wonderful Ladies and Avery Happy New Year!
Claudia


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Clussy! Congrats! aww a little boy! our little boy is 6 months now it has just flown by!!

We've had some rocky moments with breathing issues with the twins but touch wood we are ok at the moment! 

brit - how is everything going? Is she little girl home yet?

Tickled - I hope you are ok, hugs to you.

summer - hoping for some good news from you soon hun!

Isi - hows things? hope all is well with your family!

Wish2b - hope all is well with you too!

My little boy won't sleep that well Clussy either! he wriggles terribly never had it with the twins but up most hours from 3.30 onwards! now the old toothy pegs are coming he has 2 and is in pain with that too! he keeps rolling onto him tummy getting stuck and can't roll back yet! frustrating! once he's off crawling though I'm sure he will be fine! He's a whopper as well, over 20lbs! It's lovely to have a full term baby when he gets a cold we are fine! 

hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and happy new year!!!! xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Happy late Christmas and New year, Ladies!

Tickled, think of you often. I hope you can update us soon :hugs:

Congrats Clussy! 

Mummy, that's a good weight! Ds2 is 17 lbs at 4 months. Sorry to hear yours are sick tho :( no fun as a mommy to watch your little ones be sick. Hugs!

Liam and Owen are on the floor and playing together. It warms my heart! Owen thinks anything Liam does is hilarious and vice versa. lol. Liam is going through the terrible two stage tho.. he thinks no means go right ahead! 

Crap.. gotta go.. Liam just sat on Owen. Which Owen doesn't seem to mind. But still.. LOL


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hello lovely ladies......HAPPY NEW YEAR :happydance:,

So sorry I've been so rubbish at updating.

Awww, congrats Clussy. A little boy...bless! You must be over the moon :hugs:

Mummy, how are your kids? Gosh, how does it feel to me a Mum of 3 :flower:!!! Glad your Son is so healthy. One of my daughters is that way, doesn't sleep well at night at all. Not great when you have to work in the morning :dohh:

Wish2b.....awww your Sons sound just DARLING!!!!! What a blessing :cloud9:

Tickled.....I think about you all the time and I really hope you can update us soon :hugs:

Britt.....hi hunny. How is your gorgeous girl? I hope she's doing awesome. Hope you guys had a great Christmas :hugs:

Summer....wishing you a wonderful 2013, complete with a beautiful :baby:

MrsJA.....WHERE ARE YOU???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for me, I've been very well :). The girls are 15 months today....what a blessing :flower:. DH and I have also patched things up and are getting along much better now. Only dark shadow is work, which has been rubbish. Despite all my hard work last year, I got overlooked for a promotion :nope:. Anyways, I'm actively looking for something else. My Mom has been an absolute star, watching my girls while I'm at work. Don't know what I would have done without her.

Here's a picture of my gorgeous Princesses :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DIVA'S-021 copy.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Ladies!
And a very happy new year. So sorry I've not been on for a while. It's been lovely catching up with how you all are.

Congratulations Claudia!!! What did you call him? Does Issie love her little brother??.

Mummy, how are the twins doing? any luck with that steroid? Lovely to hear how well your big boy is doing!!

Wish2b, haha, your boys sound like so much fun!

Tickled, Hope all is ok xx

Britt, how is your precious girl doing?

Isi, your girls are gorgeous!! What a fantastic photo! Glad to hear thing have improved with DH, that is awesome news. Crossing everything that something comes up soon work wise.

AFM well after a few more hurdles we're finally back in the 2ww AGAIN!! 4th time lucky they say don't they??!! We have a 7 cell and a 5 cell on board which did really well with the thaw so crossing everything that one of these sticks!!

Love to everyone
Jacqui xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey Summer,

How did it go? Really hoping for that BFP for you!!! 

love to you all xx


----------



## Rosie06

oh my word just come across this thread again cant believe its still going from when we all had our treatment

cant believe how many of you have been blessed again!!!

we are currently going through another cycle of IVF to hopefully concieve baby no2! 

tickled i really hope your doing ok xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
I wanted to post a quick message. Im so sorry ive been out of touch, life has been busy and stressful. Kinley is almost 19 months can you believe it!! she is amazing, yes she is still in hospital but we are really hoping to bring her home permanently soon. She will be coming home on a 2 hour pass tomorrow :)
she has some improvements neurologically but unfortunately its met frequently by seizures :cry: The neurologist said this means she is trying though, which is a good thing. SHe is amazing and the most wonderful human being i have ever had the priviledge of knowing, I am so proud to be her mother.
as for everything else we are hanging in there and things are going okay.

okay as for everyone else

Summer- how did your cycle go? gosh i hope you got your bfp :hugs:

Isi- how nice that your mother is watching your baby girls. OMG that picture is precious!!!! :hugs: seriously unbelievable cute, love the ipad in there too :)
also so glad that your husband and you are getting along better, I imagine multiples brings out a lot of stress. Look forward to hearing from you hon

Wish2bmama- how are the boys doing? Im sure you must be busy

Mummyiwannabe- congrats again on your littlest boy, is he sleeping better?

Clussy- also congrats on your new addition, how is everything going?

Rosie- I havent met you before but hello and good luck with cycle #2! How exciting

Also has anyone heard from Tickled Pink? I think of her so often, I truly hope she is doing well and fighting this.

Hello to everyone else I missed

hugs,


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Ladies,
Rosie, fingers crossed with this round of ivf, where abouts in the process are you? We're currently on cycle 4 of trying to create miracle number 2 and this time so far so good!
Britt, wow, that is amazing! Your little girl is such a strong fighter, do let us know how she gets on at home, that must be a wonderful feeling. 
Well we have our BFP! Obviously we've been here twice before with the last two cycles so we're not getting carried away til we have our scan but so far so good :)
xx


----------



## Rosie06

Summer Breeze said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Rosie, fingers crossed with this round of ivf, where abouts in the process are you? We're currently on cycle 4 of trying to create miracle number 2 and this time so far so good!
> Britt, wow, that is amazing! Your little girl is such a strong fighter, do let us know how she gets on at home, that must be a wonderful feeling.
> Well we have our BFP! Obviously we've been here twice before with the last two cycles so we're not getting carried away til we have our scan but so far so good :)
> xx


been down reg for 2 weeks af started sunday have to phone and get booked in for baseline on thursday ec will be around wc 18th feb possibly week before

congratulations on your BFP have everything crossed and hope all works out for you :D when will you go for 1st scan? x


----------



## Britt11

Ladies, its with great sadness that I let you know that our friend and fellow mom lost her battle with cancer. As you know, Tickled Pink was diagnosed with an inoperable Grade 4 brain tumor in January of last year. I have thought of her and her little boy constantly. I found out her real name and sad to say when I googled her recently, I came across her death notice. She passed away on Christmas day. :cry:
Im in shock and so sad, I was hoping she would beat it. Her poor little boy Zachary is without his mom.
I dont know what else to say......

here is the link

https://announce.jpress.co.uk/22775107?s_source=jpmi_bigg

hugs to you ladies


----------



## Clussy

Britt11 said:


> Ladies, its with great sadness that I let you know that our friend and fellow mom lost her battle with cancer. As you know, Tickled Pink was diagnosed with an inoperable Grade 4 brain tumor in January of last year. I have thought of her and her little boy constantly. I found out her real name and sad to say when I googled her recently, I came across her death notice. She passed away on Christmas day. :cry:
> Im in shock and so sad, I was hoping she would beat it. Her poor little boy Zachary is without his mom.
> I dont know what else to say......
> 
> here is the link
> 
> https://announce.jpress.co.uk/22775107?s_source=jpmi_bigg
> 
> hugs to you ladies

Oh my goodness. This has just paralyzed my mind this morning. Such sad news. I can't imagine. This hits sooo close to home with us all because we went through infertility together and fighting against odds to grow our family. One of our own is now without his Mother and Tickled's husband is now carrying the weight of being both parents. My goodness. I can't imagine leaving Izzy w/out her Mom. I can't imagine just leaving the world today in the most exciting time so far in my child's developing mind and personality. This shatters my heart in so many pieces. 

Thanks for sharing Britt. We've all been wondering about her and it's helpful to put some closure on wondering about her. I'm going to digest on this for a bit and come back to catch up on other news we all have to share.

Hug and Love to you all,
Claudia


----------



## Summer Breeze

Oh my goodness, I am completely and utterly speechless. I had been fearing the worst but can't actually believe it. Thank you Britt for sharing this. That poor poor girl and her family, I honestly am at a loss for words. 
Everyone hug their babies extra tight and think a special thought for Tickled Pink xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

This is just the saddest piece of news :cry:

She had been on my mind for a while, and I remember wishing I at least had a name to search for her with. I'm absolutely heartbroken for her family....especially her little boy. I remember an avatar she had when she was pregnant....of her in a wedding gown, with her Partner.....that picture is so vivid in my mind. Gosh.....this is too sad.

Goodbye Tickled. I'm grateful to have crossed paths with you, even though only virtually.

Thanks for sharing, Britt :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thank you Britt, you did what I could not do. I found out a couple of days ago too, I searched for her name on google and sadly came across this awful awful news. I wasn't 100% if it was her, I truly hoped it wasn't. I started to write yesterday to you girls as to what I had found but just could not write it :( :cry: perhaps I was wrong I thought, if I don't write it then it's not real. Sadly it seems it is :( I too feared the worst but seeing it just made me break down. I cannot imagine not seeing my babies grow up, I feel such sadness for Dee and her family, life is so unfair. Life is so precious girls, grab every minute xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hello ladies, how is everyone doing?!
I think of tickled everyday, looking at my children I know I'm so lucky to be with them and i feel utter sadness for poor Dee her hubby and Zachary :( he will celebrate his bday in march the same time as our twins and my heart just breaks thinking she will not be there. There's never a good day but on Christmas day? :cry: :cry: :cry:
I promise I will never forget you Dee.

How are you lovely ladies? xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies, sorry ive been mia, just so sad and trying to sort out my feelings for Dee :cry: Life is cruel, is what i have learned- what happened to me and my baby and to Dee....its truly unbelievable. You always think those things "happen to someone else" until it happens to you......I feel such sadness in this thread for our families (my family and Dee's) but I also see so much good. 
Yes you ladies with healthy babies and families, please please dont ever take that for granted. You are blessed and I pray that life continues to be positive. I am not going to take for granted my health either as ive seen with Dee that it can be taken away so quickly.
Im devastated for the loss of the life my baby should have had and Im so sad to loose my uterus but Im so incredibly sad that Dee had to loose her life and she knew her son would grow up without her- it breaks my heart :cry:
Rest in peace Dee and I agree Mummy, I couldnt believe Christmas day- she is with the angels now.

Anyway, im not sure if i articulated my thoughts well.....

I would love to hear how everyone is doing and how your babies are

My baby had a tough night with seizures so Im hoping for a better day tomorrow

big hugs to all of you
:hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh no :cry: I am very sad to hear this news :cry:

You said it well, britt. The loss is heartbreaking. I can't stop thinking of her little boy. He is very close in age to Liam. I could never even imagine him growing up with out me, let along me knowing that sad fact. My heart goes out to her family. May she rest well and look over her baby boy.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi ladies!

How is everyone?

Britt - hows your little lady?
Summer - hope the scan went well?
Wish2b - hope your two boys are doing great!
Clussy - hope all is well with your two as well!
Isi - such a cute piccie hope your girls are well!
Rosie - how did you get on?

hi to everyone else! AFM things are becoming more manageable now, my little boy is sleeping better, sitting up, more content and has a nice routine so that's helping massively when looking after the twins as well! Cannot believe they're 2 soon (which makes me think of tickleds Zachary being 2 early March I think, so unfair :() I will be thinking of her and her family.


----------



## wish2bmama

Mummy, Glad to hear your little man is doing well! Time sure flies! Are you doing a theme party for the twins?

I am just so sad about Zachary. :(. I couldn't ever imagine my boys' lives without me. :cry: My heart defo goes out to him and his Daddy. 

My boys are doing well! Liam had his Elmo birthday bash and it was fun! Owen is around 18 pounds! Bfing is getting interesting with him tho.. he seems uninterested most times. 

Hope everyone is doing well!

xx


----------



## Britt11

hello everyone, sorry I have been MIA for awhile. My little girl is having a lot of struggles due to her injury, so its been a really rough time for us. She is still in hospital and has some serious lung problems now (lung collapse and possibly pneumonia). We are praying she recovers quickly. We are vigilant by her bedside and we are still trying to make plans to bring her home.
You ladies are lovely and hope to hear from you all soon.

Mummyiwannabe- glad do hear your little one is sleeping and that things are getting a bit easier. hugs

Wish2bmama- glad the boys are doing well and the party sounded cute. I love Elmo, and we had Elmo on Kinley's first year bday cake.

I have thought of tickled (Dee) as well and little Zachary, my heart goes out to her family.
life is so unfair

hope to hear from you all soon

hugs,


----------



## Springflower

Hello ladies - I hope you don't mind me posting in your thread. I just saw that Tickled pink had passed away and just wanted to say how terribly sorry I was to hear that news. 

x


----------



## Britt11

thanks Springflower for your post, its a tragic ending for a young mom.

hugs to you


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hi ladies, how is everyone?

Britt I hope your little lady is ok and doing a bit better? 

My little boy is teething terribly and getting frustrated that he can't crawl so those more contended days are not around quite so much at the moment! 

lots of love to you all x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi ladies how goes it? Hope all is well x


----------



## Britt11

good to hear from you MammaIwanbe. How are things going with you and your kiddos?

Kinley is doing okay, she is still in hospital :( but we are working so hard to bring her home. She has a fractured femur right now too on top of it all :(
please continue to pray for her

look forward to hearing from everyone
hugs


----------



## MummyIwanabe

gosh britt so sorry to hear that, poor baby she is going through so much, I can't wait to hear when she may be able to come home, I don't know how you cope hats off to you.

We're all ok thank you, not much to report, things are a bit easier now, my little boy is teething so bad and getting frustrated he can't crawl! He'll get there soon I hope :)

hope everyone is ok, would love to hear how you all are x


----------



## wish2bmama

Hugs to you, Britt! I look forward to a post telling us your little girl is home with you! xxxxx

Mummy, glad things are going well. Owen is doing the same. He rocks back and forth and gets upset he doesn't go anywhere. lol

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Ps... anyone else have kids that LOVE curious george? Good gosh.. :dohh:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Luckily wish2be mine don't like curious george! so glad as I'm not a fan! ;)

they love cartoonito karaoke though!


----------



## Britt11

wish2bmama said:


> Hugs to you, Britt! I look forward to a post telling us your little girl is home with you! xxxxx
> 
> Mummy, glad things are going well. Owen is doing the same. He rocks back and forth and gets upset he doesn't go anywhere. lol
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!
> 
> Ps... anyone else have kids that LOVE curious george? Good gosh.. :dohh:

:rofl:
omg that is too funny, I remember him from my days....I loved him but i can see how annoying he would be now

thanks ladies, it is hard, Im on anti-depressants and take Ativan to sleep every night, the nightmares come most nights...but Im in love with that little girl, we celebrate every day with her

here is a pic of her a few months back, i love the purple hat
 



Attached Files:







Kinley close up in purple hat 2012.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 91


----------



## MummyIwanabe

aww so cute britt, bless her, does she get frustrated, I hope she is not having so many seizures now. What a cutie, wishing her to be at home with you right now xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, what a cutie. She's gorgeous, Britt!! I hope she gets to go home soon :hugs:

LOL at Curious George!!! Ours isn't quite that Wish2be, but my girls are crazy about the Teletubbies.....and Lazy Town :dohh:

Mummy....how are you doing? And your lovely babies? Kisses to all!!!

Clussy.....how are you hun?

Summer.....long time. Hope you've been okay.

Over here, nothing much. The girls are doing excellently well....and things are okay with DH. I start a new job on the 2nd of May, so looking forward to that :)


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies xo
Mummy- she is having less seizures and is more "alert" lately, so praying she continues to improve. its a long road but hopefully we will get home soon

Isi- omg so nice to hear from you. Glad the girls are doing well, would love to see an updated pic if you have time. Good luck with the new job and glad you and your DH are doing well.

hello to EOE, hugs


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone? I would love to hear from you all with updates etc! Clussy, summer, britt, isi, wish2b, etc Hi to all of you and look forward to hearing some updates when you're ready :) lots of love xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Ladies! It's been aagggeees since anyone has posted here. I hope we can still keep this thread alive :) Britt how are you? You're normally on here lots I do hope you are ok. Hi to everyone and I would love to hear how you all are xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi, Mummy! How are you doing?

Owen is 10 months now and I am busy planning his birthday party. I CAN NOT believe he is almost one. :shock: Time has flown by. He is standing and cruising the furniture. Says Mama and loves to eat. BLW worked out beautifully for him. His fav food is hamburgers. :haha: Liam is a true two year old. He loves to do anything and everything. But he most loves to be a big brother to Owen. They cuddle and play. I am feeling very, very blessed to have been able to conceive Mr. O. I think financially, he is most likely our last child. Although I would love to give it one last shot in a few years.. we just couldn't afford it right now. 

How are the rest of you? xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Wish2b!

Awww how time flies, my little man is already 1 cannot believe it! he's had his injections and is doing great! He's not so keen on food but loves milk! lol I am finding life hard, my eldest is having so many tantrums and fighting bed times like you wouldn't believe. He is HARD work right now but I know it will get better. I feel so blessed too, my life is so chaotic but I wouldn't change it! We are all done now, 3 is more than we can cope with as the age gap is so small. Our marriage has taken quite a bashing tho we are still doing ok so that's the main thing. lots of love to you wish2b! Hope Owen has a wonderful 1st bday!! xx


----------



## Clussy

Hi Mamas! I'm sorry I've been so negligent in checking in with you all! Time is flying by here. Izzy is your typical 2 year old: pushing boundaries, curious, precocious, fascinating, ever-changing and amazing. Joaquin is a little over 10 months and cruising, standing, teething like a banshee and a lesson in 'no 2 babies are the same'. Wow. Boys are a whole 'nother beast to learn about. 

As Mummy pointed out as well, the last couple of years have taken a bit of a licking on DH and I's marriage but we step back, talk and keep making strides to rebuild the gaps and learn more on how to become better partners and parents, day by day.

Britt, how's your sweet girl? I hope you're all doing better and edging closer to going home together.

Isi, so happy to hear that you and the girls are all doing great!

Wish2Be, your Owen is just about to turn a year old! Wow! How exciting!

Summer, how are you doing over there?

Still think of Tickled often. Hoping Zachary and his Dad are doing OK in moving forward day by day. 

Hugs to all!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey Clussy! Great to hear from you, I thought this thread was on it's way out so it's great to hear an update!
Boys definately are different I think! My little boy is a bulldozer he will climb over everything and is rather powerful! lol!

Britt - i hope you are ok, you are normally so active on here I'm worried about you and your little lady. 

I think of Tickled often too :( can't believe it's been 8 months. I can't imagine not seeing my little ones grow up. It's just too painful to think of the loss they must feel. I hope they are doing ok. There are no words really :(

Hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hello lovely ladies :hugs:

It's so great to hear from you Clussy and Mummy!!! Your little ones sound so adorable!! I've heard its different with boys.....so hopefully, I can experience that soon :D

Nothing much from my end. We've decided to go for FET in January, so its something to look forward to! The girls are doing great and are an ABSOLUTE JOY. Things are much better with the DH.....work is okay(ish).....I can't complain.

Britt....how is your adorable daughter. Hope she's doing great!

Wish2be, Summer......hope you're doing swell too.

I think of Tickled very often too......and I pray for her little boy and poor DH. I also think about Mrs JA a lot. I'm just so anxious to know what ever happened to her. Its so unlike her to have just disappeared on us like that. I hope from the bottom of my heart that all is well with her.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Oh wow Isi how exciting! Can't wait to hear how you get on! So glad to hear things are better :)

love to all you ladies come back soon :) xx


----------



## Britt11

ladies im still here but life has been nuts.
Kinley is 25 almost 26 months! I really want to send a picture, I will try and do it with my next post but i cant remember my password for BNB (my laptop remembered it) but I'll try. She has had some serious ups and downs, every time I think she cant fight any longer due to her horrible injury, she bounces back and cuddles iwth me and chats adn does amazing. :) im so proud of her, we are still at the Children's hospital but hope to still go home. A very difficult task with how fragile she is.
Also....I have some sort of astonishing news. I wanted to have time to fill everyone in on details and why i didnt say anything until recent (but i have good reason) but I dont have the time tonight but know you are all worried so I want to give you a brief update.
so are you ready?......
My very dear friend carried twin babies for us!!! We have 2 more children!! They are genetically ours and 100% Kinley's siblings but my best friend carried them because I have no uterus. (they left my ovaries and cervix)
So Levi and Finn were born June 7!! Yes both boys and both healthy. Pics to come with next post. I have had very mixed emotions, hence it was diffifult to tell you all. So incredibly excited to be given a second chance to have children, but such guilt to go through this when Kinley is so sick.
Anway, i read all of your udpates. Love you all ladies
Exciting news Isi!! wow will be looking for updates.

I think of Tickled lots too. She still has a facebook account....very sad.

hugs to all of you ladies. Im sure you are all very shocked with my news and will give more details later


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies. I've been silently keeping up with you all. I was briefly on this thread. 

Britt. That is absolutely incredible news and I am so so so happy for you. I hope too your little cutie improves and can be home with you xxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Britt......I had tears in my eyes reading your post. Words can not express how happy I am for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy!!!!!

And you absolutely shouldn't feel guilty. Its the most natural and beautiful thing in the world for Kinley to have siblings! Oh, what a joy!!!!! I'm sure she will absolutely enjoy them!!!!

So so happy to read this :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh thanks Ladies! :blush:
Love you so much, Isi your girls are gorgeous and congrats again on the FET! yeah so exciting

Blue- Omg i totally remember you. Your little girl is gorgeous, congrats. I think you got pregnant soon after me. I see your expecting again, so happy for you.
thanks for the kind words

okay trying to post some pics

Welcome to the world Levi and Finn
xoxo
 



Attached Files:







Finn.JPG
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5









Levi.JPG
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6









twins.JPG
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Britt11

aaghh my pics always go in rotated for some reason. Oh well tilt your screens!


----------



## Blue12

They are absolutely gorgeous Britt!!!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Britt! OMG! Congrats! They are ADORABLE! The amount of cuteness is epic. I am so very happy for you! You have every right to be excited and happy at the arrival of your sons. xxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Oh my gosh!!! Just came on and thought I wonder if Britt has posted and there you are full of surprises!! :) CONGRATS! What wonderful news :) They are so gorgeous! I can only imagine how hard it must be for you being there for Kinley and looking after your little boys. How fantastic I am just so happy for you and really hope Kinley will be able to come home soon. You are made of steel my darling I'm sure you have broken at times but my gosh I so hope she will be home soon.

Blue - congrats! Twins! What lovely news!! I do hope all goes well! :) 

lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Britt11

thanks MommyIwanna that means a lot. How are things with you?

Oh Blue, I just saw twins congrats!! Dont let anyone scare you off about twins, they are a joy and a blessing. THey are super funny together too. Of course they can be a lot of work lol, as Im sure Isi will agree with!

hugs


----------



## Blue12

Thanks ladies. I have been pretty nervous about two although feel so lucky to even have ivf work again. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Britt11

Blue do you know if they are fraternal or identical yet? 
xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Blue, just like Britt said, twins are an absolute J-O-Y!!! Hard work, yes....but the joy they bring more than makes up for that! Congrats again :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

I havent asked what type they are but I am almost completely certain they are fraternal - we had two put back and dr said he thought they would both take - I thought he was just saying it to give me hope and positivity lol


----------



## Britt11

our boys are fraternal too. 2 frozen tootsie pops put back in and both took lol. The one fresh didn't, funny how that works.

Isi are your girls fraternal?


----------



## Blue12

That's interesting britt about the fet working over the fresh - and two!!!! It's all so anaing isn't it. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Our girls are very fraternal.....they even have different blood type and genotype. Personality wise, they couldn't be more different :)


----------



## Summer Breeze

Ladies!!!
So sorry for my quietness of late, time has just escaped from me. 
I can't tell you how lovely it is to come on here and see you've been keeping the thread going and with all this wonderful news!!
Britt, I am so over the moon for you, that is just the best news ever and I hope that phenomenal girl of yours continues to strengthen and blossom. 
Blue likewise congratulations with the twins! How are you feeling??
Isi, so pleased to hear you're venturing back into IVF again, we had a much longer fight second time round but so glad we kept fighting. 
Clussy, Mummy, Wish2B, its so lovely to hear from you and how your gorgeous families are. 
AFM well my second little girl is due in just over 2 weeks!! So not prepared this time round!
Anyway, sending massive love to you all and I will be keeping a closer eye on here in future!
xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Omg! Summer! The news just gets better and better! CONGRATS!! xx


----------



## Britt11

yeah! congrats Summer!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Huge congrats Summer!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Ahhh what lovely news! Congrats Summer!!! :) xxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Thanks everyone :) didn't think we'd ever get there this time but we did in the end! xx


----------



## Clussy

How Amazing to come back here to check in and read all this wonderful news! 

Britt, so thrilled for you with your twin boys and happy to hear that your sweet daughter is having more good moments than tough. You're such a strong Mom and clearly have so much love to give. Hugs for you!

Blue, CONGRATS! Twins for you as well! wow! That's amazing! Hurrah to moving past that first tri as well. 

Summer, You must have had your sweet girl by now! Congratulations! Hope all are doing well at home and recouping from welcoming her into this amazing world. 

We just celebrated Joaquin's first birthday on October 5th. :) Izzy adores her little brother and it's so gratifying to see them play together and giggle with each other now. It was a tough first year with him (colic/reflux/endless teething suffering) but we're turning the corner and see the light. :)

Much love to all!


----------



## Rosie06

lovely to see this thread alive still, nice to see how everyone is getting on! 

we had another ivf cycle and are now also pregnant with twins too going to be an interesting year next year with a 3 year old and 2newborns but couldn't wish for any better :)


----------



## Summer Breeze

Am now 12 days overdue and tearing my hair out!!! Hopefully will have some news for you soon!! 
Rosie CONGRATULATIONS!! So happy for you, so lovely to hear all these new announcements!!
xx


----------



## Rosie06

its awful when you go over I was 10 days with DD at least this time I know I have no chance of that ha ha! x hope baby makes an appearance very soon look forward to hearing all about it! x


----------



## Britt11

ahh nice to hear from you Clussy, meant to say I love the name Joaquin. Congrats on his first bday!! :)

Congrats Rosie on the twins. I have a very ill 2 year old in hospital and 4 month old twin boys, it can be exhausting but SO much fun. Just think double the smiles and its hilarious to watch them interact.

Isi, how are you doing? when do you start prepping for the FET?

Summer hoping to hear some news soon
xo


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi Ladies!
Just a quick message to say our little lady FINALLY decided to join us on Wednesday morning, only 19 days late!! She is gorgeous a just super chilled. We've called her Willow. Will catch up properly again soon. xx


----------



## Britt11

omg wonderful news Summer!! Congrats!!
xoxo


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay! Congrats! 19 days?! Ugh, you are a strong woman. Enjoy those early baby snuggles. I miss them the most. Xx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Just a little message to say merry Christmas everyone! Hope you're all well and have a magical time with your little ones xxxx


----------



## Rosie06

merry christmas to you too summer! Congrats on your second miracle :D x x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

A late congratulations from me Summer! :) Hope little willow is doing well!
How is everyone? xxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Thanks mummy, lovely to hear from you!
How are you and your lovely family??
Willow is doing great thank you and Summer is loving being a big sister!
xx


----------



## Blue12

Suddenly everyone here was on my mind today. Wondering how everyone is doing? 

Life is pretty good. Alexia is almost 3.5 and the twins are almost a year (well 10 months lol). Life is fun and busy. But I look at them (during te good moments haha) and think how lucky I am to have this fun and crazy life. 

Would love to hear how everyone is doing!


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi blue! I still stalk your journal and love the updates :)

Liam is almost 4 and Owen is almost 2.5. We are still struggling with potty training. Liam stopped even sitting on the potty when my dad got sick a year ago and then when he passed away wouldn't like going near it. But its been 9 months so dh is going to take time off work and we will hunker down and try again. Cold turkey with both and see how it goes. 

That's about it for news here, can't believe how big all our little ones are getting!


----------



## Blue12

Thinking about everyone in here. Hope everyone is doing well and life is full of happiness. Xxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi everyone. So glad to read that you are doing well, Blue and wish2bemama :hugs:. And huge congrats to you Summer :hugs:

As for me, we're doing great. The girls are 3+ (4 in November), and I'm hoping to have FET later this year (finally....lol!). They are lovely little ladies who are my world! wish2bemama, good luck with the potty training. Mine just got fully potty trained (late for girls), so I'm sure your boys will be great.

Love to everyone! 

:hug:


----------

